# Valentino Clubhouse & Chat Thread



## mga13

*Welcome to the Valentino Clubhouse Thread:*
This is a thread for all Valentino lovers to showcase bags and talk about them. If you don't have a Valentino bag yet but are interested in them you are more than welcome to post. Don't be afraid to include some pictures too, we all love some Valentino eye-candy!

This will be fun!


----------



## mga13

I'll start with a picture of both my Catch Bowlers together. I don't usually buy the same style twice, but yes Valentino made me do so . I am thinking about buying a Premier Bow in black, but I guess I'll just wait until the price gets a bit lower. Does anyone have the Premier Bow? How it wears? What do you guys think about that bag?


----------



## linhhhuynh

yay, another V thread! i want Ashley to post her new Lace bag! (forgot the name)

can't wait to see all the pics, i can't afford any myself so photos will do for now


----------



## mga13

I can't wait for more pictures too!!!


----------



## heroesgirl88

Hi i am a very very bad girl because i bought a V on impulse today.. it is sooo pretty ..
and that makes it 3 V bags in the mail for me.. absolutely cannot wait til they arrive!


----------



## mga13

Can't wait! Please do a reveal when they arrive.


----------



## linhhhuynh

heroesgirl88 said:


> Hi i am a very very bad girl because i bought a V on impulse today.. it is sooo pretty ..
> and that makes it 3 V bags in the mail for me.. absolutely cannot wait til they arrive!



Aishahhhhhhh. . . you BETTER show pictures!


----------



## LabelLover81

Here you go Linh!!!






Also, I have a V in the mail too!  

VALENTINO FOREVER!  (lol!)


----------



## mga13

How big is your DL Duffel? It is beautiful but I'm not sure if it's the right size for me.


----------



## linhhhuynh

that lace one has got to be one of the hottest V bags ever!


----------



## heroesgirl88

yes i will do a massive reveal


----------



## LabelLover81

I think it's on the small side.  I love BIG bags, so it's not my usual style.  To be honest, I'm kinda thinking of returning it!  I got a GREAT deal on it from Saks, ($375), but I just don't see myself wearing it. 
Does anyone else have a duffel?  I am not crazy about carrying bags in my hand.


----------



## mga13

I see. It would be great if they did a bigger version, but not as big as the travel bag. Maybe you can try it for a day and see if it works.
I have many hand-held bags, actually I never carry bags on my shoulder. I even use hobos and some other shoulder bags as hand-held. It's either boobs or bag and boobs always win  so no bag on my shoulders.


----------



## LabelLover81

^^ :lolots:


----------



## COACH ADDICT

MGA - Wonderful thread - You just have the best Ideas..

Oh how wonderful... I have not purchased Valentino in a while... First on a mini ban and then got side tracted... But I really want my next V bag and sone... I would love something in the in the floral V style... as I only have older bags...

Here is one of my fav bags that I own... I wish this bag was much larger so that I could wear it often but... it is my go to bag for events and weekend outings..

This bag is so stunning IRL that even this picture can not capture its beauty...


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> Here you go Linh!!!
> 
> Also, I have a V in the mail too!
> 
> VALENTINO FOREVER!  (lol!)


^GORGEOUS day lace bowler!!!


I'm so excited about this thread!!!!!


----------



## mga13

COACH ADDICT said:


> MGA - Wonderful thread - You just have the best Ideas..
> 
> Oh how wonderful... I have not purchased Valentino in a while... First on a mini ban and then got side tracted... But I really want my next V bag and sone... I would love something in the in the floral V style... as I only have older bags...
> 
> Here is one of my fav bags that I own... I wish this bag was much larger so that I could wear it often but... it is my go to bag for events and weekend outings..
> 
> This bag is so stunning IRL that even this picture can not capture its beauty...
> 
> View attachment 1313149


 
What I LOOOVE about the picture is how GORGEOUS the leather looks. Sooooo delightfully thick but smoochy. I bet it is even more stunning IRL.

Uhh and florals are great! Would you like a Rosier or something made in leather? Rosiers are amazing! But need "haircuts" from time to time...


----------



## LabelLover81

I used to have four Rosiers, but I slowly gave them up.  Now I'm just down to one.  They are absolutely beautiful bags, really unique, but I found I really only needed one.


----------



## mga13

I loooved your green and brown rosiers. I've always liked those colorways. I also like the all black, the cream and black and the dark red versions. So gorgeous!


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> I used to have four Rosiers, but I slowly gave them up.  Now I'm just down to one.  They are absolutely beautiful bags, really unique, but I found I really only needed one.



crud...wish I would have known...I could have helped you out with that


----------



## mga13

Girls, sad news for me: The Black Premier Bow I was interested in was sold a day after I bought my Lilac Catch Bowler. There are no Valentinos left in the store. That's it, that was the last one. I waited too long 

The only Valentino thing thats available is a Black Patent Wallet they are holding for me. I might go and buy it this week.


----------



## LabelLover81

so sad for you MGA!!!  What are you going to do after the wallet???  :cry:


----------



## frick&frack

so sorry!!!  that's depressing 



mga13 said:


> Girls, sad news for me: The Black Premier Bow I was interested in was sold a day after I bought my Lilac Catch Bowler. There are no Valentinos left in the store. That's it, that was the last one. I waited too long
> 
> The only Valentino thing thats available is a Black Patent Wallet they are holding for me. I might go and buy it this week.


----------



## heroesgirl88

LabelLover81 said:


> *I think it's on the small side.*  I love BIG bags, so it's not my usual style.  To be honest, I'm kinda thinking of returning it!  I got a GREAT deal on it from Saks, ($375), but I just don't see myself wearing it.
> *Does anyone else have a duffel?  I am not crazy about carrying bags in my hand.*



oh goody i'm more of a medium-small bag kinda person unless its for uni/college purposes.

Hrmm i used to own a Fendi boston satchel so I dont think I will have any issues with that, i think it takes getting used to. but when my V arrives it will be my only hand-held in my collection.


----------



## mga13

LL and frick&frack: I don't know what I'm going to to. I've been looking at eBay and there's a beautiful caramel catch I like. So maybe I'll buy it. It would be my first purchase online and my first pre-loved bag.


----------



## LabelLover81

^^  If you need help deciphering the eBay mess, let me know.  The eBay sub forum here can be intimidating!


----------



## frick&frack

mga13 said:


> LL and frick&frack: I don't know what I'm going to to. I've been looking at eBay and there's a beautiful caramel catch I like. So maybe I'll buy it. It would be my first purchase online and my first pre-loved bag.



I've bought lots of things from ebay...95+% with no problems.  like LL said, I'm happy to help if you need it.  just PM me the auction link...


----------



## mga13

Thank you ladies! I'll let you know if I need help 

I think I won't stop buying Valentino, just slow down a bit, after all those are my favorites. Maybe less Valentino and more from other brands, but never a full-stop on Valentino.


----------



## LabelLover81

Here's a question for you ladies... when you think of the quintessential Valentino bag, which one comes to mind?  For me, it's a tie between the Rosier and the Petale totes.


----------



## mga13

MANY come to mind. Depending on the leitmotif:
Flowers - Rosier
Bows - Nuage
Pleats - Maison
Ruffles - Vertigo Tote
Complicated leather techniques - Classic Histoire

I'd like to add the Catch, but for the last few seasons they didn't make it...

It's so hard to think about just one iconic bag when so many became a staple.

I'd say, from all the bags above, it's a tie between the Rosier and the Histoire (ohhh I want to say Nuage also). When you see those details, you can't help but to think VALENTINO.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

mga13 said:


> LL and frick&frack: I don't know what I'm going to to. I've been looking at eBay and there's a beautiful caramel catch I like. So maybe I'll buy it. It would be my first purchase online and my first pre-loved bag.


 

I have purchased all my Valentino online so far and it is not because we do not have stores that carry them... I like the rare and it works out that online on Bonanza is where the have them...

If you need help with this you can ask me anytime... I would be more than happy to help..

I have my eye on this beauty, that is on Bonanza now... The price is a bit much but normally the sellers on this site are honest and are willing to make a deal..




http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Epkin...NO_Leather_CATCH_Satchel_w_Pearls_Handbag_Bag


----------



## COACH ADDICT

On that subject how are you other ladies authenticating the Valentino's you buy online??


----------



## LabelLover81

MGA and I can authenticate the new bags no problem.  The older bags (like the ones CoachAddict fancies  ) are out of my league.  MGA can usually authenticate those too.  But the REALLY old bags, may as well be from another designer all together!  I know NOTHING of those.


----------



## linhhhuynh

LabelLover81 said:


> Here's a question for you ladies... when you think of the quintessential Valentino bag, which one comes to mind?  For me, it's a tie between the Rosier and the Petale totes.



i think the Petale totes. very feminine and detailed, and anyone can tell it's V at a glance



COACH ADDICT said:


> I have my eye on this beauty, that is on Bonanza now... The price is a bit much but normally the sellers on this site are honest and are willing to make a deal..
> 
> View attachment 1314308
> 
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Epkin...NO_Leather_CATCH_Satchel_w_Pearls_Handbag_Bag



i think this is amazing. looks very lux and detailed. hopefully you can get a better price!


----------



## mga13

COACH ADDICT: Thank you!!! If I need any help I'll tell you .

That Catch is just SOOOOO GORGEOUS!!! I saw it once, TDF (I think Beyonce had one in white with pearls and everything). I hope you get her.

Ohh and about authentications, it is a matter of knowing the brand really well and knowing the details. What they did and what they didn't, how they work. Construction, materials, overall-look, everything matters.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

mga13 said:


> COACH ADDICT: Thank you!!! If I need any help I'll tell you .
> 
> That Catch is just SOOOOO GORGEOUS!!! I saw it once, TDF (I think Beyonce had one in white with pearls and everything). I hope you get her.
> 
> Ohh and about authentications, it is a matter of knowing the brand really well and knowing the details. What they did and what they didn't, how they work. Construction, materials, overall-look, everything matters.


 



LabelLover81 said:


> MGA and I can authenticate the new bags no problem. The older bags (like the ones CoachAddict fancies  ) are out of my league. MGA can usually authenticate those too. But the REALLY old bags, may as well be from another designer all together! I know NOTHING of those.


 

Oh thank you so much LL and MGA.. I have been prety lucky that I have learned about V pretty quickly thanks to Both of you guys and MGA's very speical threads...  

Yes LL I do love the Old and Odd bags which will bring a new prespective to us V lovers...


----------



## mga13

I love the older bags too! There are so many designs I wish they would bring back. The Classic Histoire, Couture, Studded Satchel, Catch bags... you name it.


----------



## mga13

Now that I think about it, isn't it funny how they name bags sometimes?

I mean, Nuage for example, why they decided to name this bag after a cloud? And Histoire, why would anyone name a bag "history"? And catch... what's the catch? is there a catch? is it supposed to be a catchy bag?

At least some of them got a proper name, because most of the time poor bags get a generic one!  Can you imagine being named in a generic way? Ohh what those bags have to go through...


----------



## frick&frack

mga13 said:


> Thank you ladies! I'll let you know if I need help
> 
> I think I won't stop buying Valentino, just slow down a bit, after all those are my favorites. Maybe less Valentino and more from other brands, but never a full-stop on Valentino.


^I have lots of brands, but valentino is definitely my favorite.  no one can top their style & details IMO. 




LabelLover81 said:


> Here's a question for you ladies... when you think of the quintessential Valentino bag, which one comes to mind?  For me, it's a tie between the Rosier and the Petale totes.


^I'd have to say histoire & catch come to mind for me first...although I don't own either one.  my favorite thing about valentino are the roses & bows 




mga13 said:


> MANY come to mind. Depending on the leitmotif:
> Flowers - Rosier
> Bows - Nuage
> Pleats - Maison
> Ruffles - Vertigo Tote
> Complicated leather techniques - Classic Histoire
> 
> I'd like to add the Catch, but for the last few seasons they didn't make it...
> 
> It's so hard to think about just one iconic bag when so many became a staple.
> 
> I'd say, from all the bags above, it's a tie between the Rosier and the Histoire (ohhh I want to say Nuage also). When you see those details, you can't help but to think VALENTINO.


^lol...we're thinking alike


----------



## frick&frack

COACH ADDICT said:


> On that subject how are you other ladies authenticating the Valentino's you buy online??



I pretty much authenticate my own based on the details that I know, the bags I have, my experience buying on ebay, & the seller.

I love the older bags too!

mga--  I always thought catch was for "catch all" because the bag is such a great size.  it's the first thing that came to my mind the first time I saw the name.


----------



## linhhhuynh

mga13 said:


> Now that I think about it, isn't it funny how they name bags sometimes?
> 
> I mean, Nuage for example, why they decided to name this bag after a cloud? And Histoire, why would anyone name a bag "history"? And catch... what's the catch? is there a catch? is it supposed to be a catchy bag?
> 
> At least some of them got a proper name, because most of the time poor bags get a generic one!  Can you imagine being named in a generic way? Ohh what those bags have to go through...



i would not want to be a Prada, some of them get names like P0423894 or something! i don't get why, they are so pretty but can't get names?


----------



## mga13

frick&frack said:


> mga-- I always thought catch was for "catch all" because the bag is such a great size. it's the first thing that came to my mind the first time I saw the name.


 
Maybe, but the standard Catch is a medium-small bag. I think they just wanted to have some fun and named the catchy bag they just created, "Catch".



linhhhuynh said:


> i would not want to be a Prada, some of them get names like P0423894 or something! i don't get why, they are so pretty but can't get names?


 
So funny! I wouldn't want to be a Prada either. Why some of these houses can't give proper names to their bags? I mean... come on! Just randomly google anything, something must come up.


----------



## linhhhuynh

mga13 said:


> So funny! I wouldn't want to be a Prada either. Why some of these houses can't give proper names to their bags? I mean... come on! Just randomly google anything, something must come up.



so true. i love Prada but i dislike their names!


----------



## frick&frack

linhhhuynh said:


> i would not want to be a Prada, some of them get names like P0423894 or something! i don't get why, they are so pretty but can't get names?



I love prada, & frankly, I'm relieved they don't have names.  I never paid attention to bag names before tPF.  I find it a major hassle to try to remember the names of all of my bags...not to mention shoes 

of course, valentino is so gorgeous & fairy tale-like...fun names are perfectly appropriate


----------



## mga13

linhhhuynh said:


> so true. i love Prada but i dislike their names!


 
It must be confusing from time to time. ..."My First Reveal on TPF! Prada R2D2C3PO Bag!"...


----------



## LabelLover81

You ladies are right on the money when it comes to Prada names.  I have to admit, I like how Marc Jacobs names his bags, after female acquaintances.  I think that's so sweet!!  Plus, what an honor, I would be psyched to have a bag named after me!

Valentino names for some reason just seem to fit the bag.  The names are slightly decadent, just like the bags!


----------



## heroesgirl88

something really cute...


----------



## LabelLover81

I used to have that same exact Histoire (as Angelina).  Great bag!


----------



## heroesgirl88

i wonder if she got a mini histoire specially made for little Zahra?


----------



## linhhhuynh

Angelina Jolie is my idol, girl crush, and i wish she were my mom or sister. or friend. or neighbor. i sound a bit stalkerish, don't i?


----------



## mga13

That's the picture that made Histoires big! The mini version was specially created for Zahara. So cute!


----------



## LabelLover81

linhhhuynh said:


> Angelina Jolie is my idol, girl crush, and i wish she were my mom or sister. or friend. or neighbor. i sound a bit stalkerish, don't i?



This made me   You only sound a teeny bit desperate Linh dear.  LOL!!!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Red Valentino lets you get your bow bag fix at a much lower price

http://savvy.purseblog.com/red-valentino-lets-you-get-your-bow-bag-fix-at-a-much-lower-price.html

Have you guys seen this review on the PurseBlog.... The bag is lovely and the price is wonderful $395.00... I would like more mid-class ladies to enjoy Valentino Bags and that might be the way to do it...


----------



## LabelLover81

^^ HOLY CRAP!!!  That's the best news I've heard all year!!  I'm so excited!!!


----------



## mga13

...I'm not... Well, not that much. I never paid to much attention to Red V.


----------



## mga13

Is there any bag Valentino no longer produce but you wish they still did?

For me: The Classic Histoire, the Catch or the Fleur Satchel. So iconic... I have no idea why they do not make them anymore.
Speaking of the Fleur Satchel... I've always wanted one. Mmm, I'll start the hunt...


----------



## mga13

mga13 said:


> ...I'm not... Well, not that much. I never paid to much attention to Red V.


 
Ok, now I'll have to eat my words: this one is nice


----------



## LabelLover81

I LOVE this one!!!  It's like an old Tina Turner dress.  So hot!!!  And the price just makes me smile!


----------



## heroesgirl88

i can finally not break my bank account with Red V anymore lol..
DO you guys think they are made in china? if they are then its much like Marc Jacobs's MBMJ line then..


----------



## heroesgirl88

mga13 said:


> Ok, now I'll have to eat my words: this one is nice



it is so pretty! but why must the handles be so short at 5''? can't even get it past my elbows :wondering


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> I LOVE this one!!! It's like an old Tina Turner dress. So hot!!! And the price just makes me smile!


 
I click on the link and it takes me to the main page. I can't see which bag is it. But if it's the one I think it is (the Sequined Ruffle Tote) then I totally agree with you!



heroesgirl88 said:


> i can finally not break my bank account with Red V anymore lol..
> DO you guys think they are made in china? if they are then its much like Marc Jacobs's MBMJ line then..


 
I don't really know where they make them. Saks says "Imported"... I know Valentino makes their bags in Italy at the same factory that produces Proenza Schouler's bags but I don't really know much else.



heroesgirl88 said:


> it is so pretty! but why must the handles be so short at 5''? can't even get it past my elbows :wondering


 
I like that it's hand-held only. I think that gives it some sort of ladylike charm.


----------



## linhhhuynh

i thought the Purse Blog's RV was cute!


----------



## frick&frack

definitely



heroesgirl88 said:


> i wonder if she got a mini histoire specially made for little Zahra?


----------



## frick&frack

LOVE it!!!



mga13 said:


> Ok, now I'll have to eat my words: this one is nice





LabelLover81 said:


> I LOVE this one!!!  It's like an old Tina Turner dress.  So hot!!!  And the price just makes me smile!


----------



## LabelLover81

I just want to thank MGA for starting this thread.  This is like our own little mini sub forum in here for all of the V girls.  And I'm very happy with it!  Thanks MGA!!!


----------



## frick&frack

I agree...thanks MGA!!!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

LabelLover81 said:


> I just want to thank MGA for starting this thread. This is like our own little mini sub forum in here for all of the V girls. And I'm very happy with it! Thanks MGA!!!


 

I totally agree.... Thank you so much MGA...


----------



## heroesgirl88

thanks mga!


----------



## mga13

Your're welcome 
I should be the one saying Thank You, without all of you this wouldn't be possible. I'm so glad we found each other here at TPF. Valentino 4EVER! 

so, Thank You ladies!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Just wanted to give you ladies fair warning... I'm expecting my new V bag today.  So get ready for a REVEAL at some point this afternoon!!!!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

LabelLover81 said:


> Just wanted to give you ladies fair warning... I'm expecting my new V bag today. So get ready for a REVEAL at some point this afternoon!!!!


 

  Oh yeah I can hardly wait.. LL>...


----------



## frick&frack

^^*yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

LabelLover81 said:


> Just wanted to give you ladies fair warning... I'm expecting my new V bag today.  So get ready for a REVEAL at some point this afternoon!!!!



Yay.  I love Valentino as well and can't wait to see what you got.


----------



## mga13

I can't believe I was a bit late for the reveal... it's really beautiful congrats!


----------



## LabelLover81

Thanks girls!  Who else is expecting a new Valentino?


----------



## heroesgirl88

im expecting 2 more, so i shall do a triple reveal sometime!!


----------



## mga13

Can't wait to see what you'll get heroesgirl! Gives us a little hint please please!


----------



## Expy00

Ladies, I'm sad to report that my burgundy leather 360 hobo, small version, didn't work out for me so I had to return it. Unfortunately, the bag's size was just a bit too small for my liking. However, I lucked out in that one of my SAs was able to track down a large chocolate 360 hobo and a black patent leather Ville satchel for me! Hopefully, I'll be able to post photos of my very first Valentino hand bags/purchases within the next few days.


----------



## mga13

Expy00 said:


> Ladies, I'm sad to report that my burgundy leather 360 hobo, small version, didn't work out for me so I had to return it. Unfortunately, the bag's size was just a bit too small for my liking. However, I lucked out in that one of my SAs was able to track down a large chocolate 360 hobo and a black patent leather Ville satchel for me! Hopefully, I'll be able to post photos of my very first Valentino hand bags/purchases within the next few days.


 
I also find the medium Nuage too small. You'll love the large Nuage! and the Ville Satchel is a gorgeous bag. Congrats! Can't wait for your reveal!


----------



## Expy00

Thank you, Mga13! I'm such a Valentino novice compared to you and all of the other Valentino enthusiasts here on TPF. I've fallen in love with quite a few of the bow peep toe pump styles from the current collection and am trying really hard to justify my need for a pair in either the black or nude patent leather colors


----------



## frick&frack

LL--  sorry I wasn't around for the live reveal, but congratulations on your new beauty!!!

heroes & expy--  can't wait for your reveals!!!


----------



## Expy00

frick&frack said:


> heroes & expy--  can't wait for your reveals!!!



Frick&frack, I'm just as excited and can't wait to post my very first Valentino reveal


----------



## heroesgirl88

mga13 said:


> Can't wait to see what you'll get heroesgirl! Gives us a little hint please please!



a satchel, a hobo and a clutch..


----------



## mga13

I did a search on the word Valentino here at TPF and so many old thread and reveals with great pictures came up. We NEED that sub-forum ASAP!


----------



## mga13

heroesgirl88 said:


> a satchel, a hobo and a clutch..


 
You got one for every occasion! 
Let me guess... Is the hobo a Nuage? and the satchel is a.... ok DON'T TELL ME, I'll just wait for the surprise  I'm so happy for you.


----------



## heroesgirl88

^^ i dont even know V bag names lol 
you'll have to wait!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Expy00 said:


> Thank you, Mga13! I'm such a Valentino novice compared to you and all of the other Valentino enthusiasts here on TPF. I've fallen in love with quite a few of the bow peep toe pump styles from the current collection and am trying really hard to justify my need for a pair in either the black or nude patent leather colors


 

Expy - Congrats on your find.. Wait till you have the First Valentino in your hand it will be total love... I fell in love with V due to LL and MGA and I just do not Regret it they are worth it..


----------



## LabelLover81

I find a lot of girls don't know the names of the V bags.  Please feel free to post a pic and MGA and I will help you out!


----------



## linhhhuynh

heroesgirl88 said:


> a satchel, a hobo and a clutch..



i know all of them!  bad bad Aishah. . .


----------



## Expy00

COACH ADDICT said:


> Expy - Congrats on your find.. Wait till you have the First Valentino in your hand it will be total love... I fell in love with V due to LL and MGA and I just do not Regret it they are worth it..



Thank you, Coach Addict. The nappa leather is so buttery soft on the 360 (bow) hobo, plus the bag is also very light and comfy to wear. I just wish that I'd been able to track down the large hobo in the other colors as well


----------



## qiuqiuimg

Hi ladies, I'm seriously considering one of these two studded purses from valentino this season. I'd appreciate it very much for your inputs!

First is this shoulder bag. Pictures don't do it justice! I tried it on in Nordie and it was the perfect size for me. Surprisingly it is very feminine and the studs aren't anything loud.  I almost decided to get it..





until I saw this clutch/flap online.. I feel it will go with every outfit I've got..





another color from runway






BTW i'm extra petite at 5'1. Currently don't own many designer bags so either one will be a precious addition to my humble collection.

Could you ladies help me make a decision? TIA!


----------



## LabelLover81

I think the first one is a bit more versatile.  The clutch seems like it couldn't be used for work, going out, etc like the shoulder bag could.  Either way, both are beautiful choices!  Please let us know what you decide!


----------



## mga13

I say go for it! Both are beautiful bags. If there was something bigger from that collection, I'd buy it in a sec. I think the sand color would be more versatile.


----------



## qiuqiuimg

LabelLover81 said:


> I think the first one is a bit more versatile.  The clutch seems like it couldn't be used for work, going out, etc like the shoulder bag could.  Either way, both are beautiful choices!  Please let us know what you decide!



Thank you! The first one IS more versatile!


----------



## qiuqiuimg

mga13 said:


> I say go for it! Both are beautiful bags. If there was something bigger from that collection, I'd buy it in a sec. I think the sand color would be more versatile.



Thank you!
FYI there is a bigger one. Check this out: 
http://www.purseblog.com/valentino-...o-at-least-one-of-valentinos-spring-bags.html


----------



## mga13

qiuqiuimg said:


> Thank you!
> FYI there is a bigger one. Check this out:
> http://www.purseblog.com/valentino-...o-at-least-one-of-valentinos-spring-bags.html


 
Yes I know. It is beautiful but still too small for me.
If you decide to buy one please let us know!


----------



## frick&frack

I definitely prefer the shoulder bag.  I find clutches to be very inconvenient, & I tend to put them down & forget where I laid them.  I only buy them in an evening bag.



qiuqiuimg said:


> Hi ladies, I'm seriously considering one of these two studded purses from valentino this season. I'd appreciate it very much for your inputs!
> 
> First is this shoulder bag. Pictures don't do it justice! I tried it on in Nordie and it was the perfect size for me. Surprisingly it is very feminine and the studs aren't anything loud.  I almost decided to get it..
> until I saw this clutch/flap online.. I feel it will go with every outfit I've got..
> 
> another color from runway
> 
> BTW i'm extra petite at 5'1. Currently don't own many designer bags so either one will be a precious addition to my humble collection.
> 
> Could you ladies help me make a decision? TIA!


----------



## LabelLover81

Hey Ladies, here's a question I've been meaning to ask.   Which of your Valentinos do you use the most?


----------



## mga13

Large Black Coated Canvas Nuage hands down. I've abused that bag and it still looks brand new. It goes with many outfits and takes everything from just-good to hyper-chic.

Top second would be my Black Histoire.


----------



## LabelLover81

My favorite is my Glamorous tote.  I just love that bag!!!  My second favorite would be... my Alice glam satchel.  I've only carried it once, but it was always my HG Valentino!!


----------



## frick&frack

^so much gorgeousness...I can't take it!!!!! 


I adore my urban lace satchel.  I'd like to find it in other colors too.  I probably carry my red patent bow tote most often.


----------



## mga13

Ladies, has someone ever said to you anything weird after seeing one of your Valentinos?

It happened to me once here at TPF, in my thread at the "your bag showcase" subforum. Someone left a message saying that my valentinos were beautiful but some of them were going to fall apart, and that the rest of them were "fine".

I felt that post was a bit rude, I mean, I would never go into someone's bag showcase and tell them "Your (insert brand here) bags are beautiful but this bag and that bag are going to fall apart..." almost saying those bags were bad buys.

I tryed to reply in the most polite way. Maybe it's not a big deal... I don't know if I'm overreacting. I love my bags and I don't really care what others have to say about them but I think that comment was a bit rude. I wouldn't do it to anyone.


----------



## frick&frack

I've gotten a few rude/odd/inappropriate comments...not about valentinos specifically.  why do you think I don't have collection threads?  I just can't deal with trolls or rude people or whatever.  I had quite a few people asking me weird questions about my lace valentino the last time I posted it in the what bag are you wearing today thread.


----------



## LabelLover81

That IS rude MGA!  It reminds me of when I did a reveal for one of my Valentinos that was a GREAT deal on eBay ($450 brand new with one small defect for a $2600 retail bag!) someone said at that price they would think it's a counterfeit.  That absolutely pissed me off.  Some people just have "internet courage".  Meaning they feel they can say all kinds of things on the internet that they would never DREAM of saying in real life.
Don't worry about it MGA... all of your Valentinos are beautiful!


----------



## tanya t

I love love love my bronze petal tote!!!! so soft and light weight and so pretty!!!


and yes...there are definitely some rude and classless members lurking but 99% of our members are sweet and supportive!!!


----------



## mga13

frick&frack, LL and tanya t: Thank you girls. I know my bags are beautiful, I don't doubt it, is just that I can't believe how unconsidered some people can be when it comes to commenting... Anyway I'll just let it go.


----------



## frick&frack

mga13 said:


> frick&frack, LL and tanya t: Thank you girls. I know my bags are beautiful, I don't doubt it, is just that I can't believe how unconsidered some people can be when it comes to commenting... Anyway I'll just let it go.



I'm not telling you to let it go.  my feelings were terribly hurt after 1 comment I received.  I was really lucky that 2 members I don't even know came to my defense over the rude comments.  I don't blame you at all.  

again, as I said, I'm scared to have collection threads because of the rude comments.  I've also squashed some rude members when they've commented in my friends' threads.  I completely understand how you feel...I'm just sorry you had to experience it


----------



## linhhhuynh

LabelLover81 said:


> That IS rude MGA!  It reminds me of when I did a reveal for one of my Valentinos that was a GREAT deal on eBay ($450 brand new with one small defect for a $2600 retail bag!) someone said at that price they would think it's a counterfeit.  That absolutely pissed me off.  Some people just have "internet courage".  Meaning they feel they can say all kinds of things on the internet that they would never DREAM of saying in real life.
> Don't worry about it MGA... all of your Valentinos are beautiful!



i totally remember that Ashley. so rude!

but MGA, your Vs are gorgeous  regardless of whether what someone thinks


----------



## Expy00

It's such a shame that some people choose to post negative and/or rude comments regarding someone's collection. I'd ignore those posters but certainly can understand why one would not want to continue posting photos of their collections after receiving non-positive comments.


----------



## frick&frack

^it's not that they're non-positive...the comments are rude/odd/disturbing/inappropriate.  I can handle it if someone doesn't like my things...although I do wonder why people post in someone's collection thread just to say they don't like it.  my mom taught me that if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything.


----------



## Expy00

Ladies, I was finally able to take some quick photos of my very first Valentino hand bag and shoe purchases...









Lace ballet flats:







Large chocolate 360 (bow) hobo:







Black patent leather Ville satchel:


----------



## frick&frack

^everything is gorgeous!!!  I love them all!  have you used any of them yet?  I'm so ridiculously in love with lace


----------



## Expy00

frick&frack said:


> ^it's not that they're non-positive...the comments are rude/odd/disturbing/inappropriate.  I can handle it if someone doesn't like my things...although I do wonder why people post in someone's collection thread just to say they don't like it.  my mom taught me that if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything.



I agree, why bother posting anything negative at all. That's just plain rude.


----------



## Expy00

frick&frack said:


> ^everything is gorgeous!!!  I love them all!  have you used any of them yet?  I'm so ridiculously in love with lace



Thank you, Frick&frack   My Valentino collection is so small compared to the rest of everyone else's. I recently received my items so I haven't had the opportunity to use any of them yet. I also love lace items and was so happy when my Nordies SA informed me that he was able to track down the lace Valentino flats for me. I think that they'll look OK when paired with the Ville satchel:


----------



## frick&frack

^the lace ballet flats would look nice paired with ANYTHING...as would the satchel


----------



## frick&frack

Expy00 said:


> I agree, why bother posting anything negative at all. That's just plain rude.



the internet is a free zone where I believe that you can write whatever you want, I just think that especially on tPF members are free to be considerate of each other too.  there are bajillions of threads...find one you like & post there.  I just don't understand why anyone would visit a thread to only post 1 negative thing in there.  I see things I don't like, but I freely choose not to comment (unless the OP has asked for opinions)


----------



## Expy00

frick&frack said:


> ^the lace ballet flats would look nice paired with ANYTHING...as would the satchel




OK, I think that I'll wear the lace flats and satchel for my birthday/Valentine's day celebration  Hopefully, it won't rain that evening.


----------



## linhhhuynh

^expy!!! those lace flats are amazing! i'm so obsessed with lace lately, and these are gorgeous. i bet the Ville + the flats + whatever you wear (something red?!?) would look beautiful


----------



## Expy00

frick&frack said:


> the internet is a free zone where I believe that you can write whatever you want, I just think that especially on tPF members are free to be considerate of each other too.  there are bajillions of threads...find one you like & post there.  I just don't understand why anyone would visit a thread to only post 1 negative thing in there.  I see things I don't like, but I freely choose not to comment (unless the OP has asked for opinions)




So true... I do the same thing as well with regards to only posting and/or commenting where I feel that I can make a positive contribution when someone has specifically asked for honest opinions of a particular item. I won't however just go and post a rude or negative comment on someone's showcase collection or photo album though.


----------



## Expy00

linhhhuynh said:


> ^expy!!! those lace flats are amazing! i'm so obsessed with lace lately, and these are gorgeous. i bet the Ville + the flats + whatever you wear (something red?!?) would look beautiful




Thank you, Linhhhuynh. The lace flats are my favorites thus far and I really lucked out at getting them for such a great deal. I'm thinking of wearing either a red or pink top paired with black pants to go along with the lace flats and satchel. I took a look at the large lace Valentino hobo at Saks and Nordies the other day and it's so gorgeous!


----------



## LabelLover81

Expy!  Excellent choices for your first purchases!!!  How are you going to decide what to wear first?  I'm so happy for your, and I absolutely LOVE your 360.  It's so gorgeous.  Do you keep feeling the leather and getting happy every time you touch it?
My DH often asks me if I need "alone time" with my bags cause I love them so much. LOL!!   
Congrats again.  We are all so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Expy00

LabelLover81 said:


> Expy!  Excellent choices for your first purchases!!!  How are you going to decide what to wear first?  I'm so happy for your, and I absolutely LOVE your 360.  It's so gorgeous.  Do you keep feeling the leather and getting happy every time you touch it?
> My DH often asks me if I need "alone time" with my bags cause I love them so much. LOL!!
> Congrats again.  We are all so happy for you!!!!




Thank you so much, LabelLover81. I think that I'm going to wear the Ville satchel first unless I completely change my mind and decide on the 360 instead. Yes, I'm so in love with the buttery soft nappa leather of the 360 hobo  The suppleness of the leather as well as the bag's light weight are what caused me to fall in love with it. I'd never really considered owning a Valentino hand bag before then, let alone two hand bags and a pair of ballet flats. I've asked my SAs to keep an eye out for any other great Valentino hand bag and shoe deals for me! Your DH sounds like such a great person and I love his comment about the "alone time" for you and your precious hand bags...hehehe.


----------



## frick&frack

I spent some alone time with these today...I needed a pick-me-up


----------



## mga13

Expy00, Both your Ville Satchel and your 360 are stunning!!!!! Congratulations!  And the flats are lovely. The 360 has the perfect shade of brown, I bet you'll rock it!


----------



## mga13

frick&frack said:


> I spent some alone time with these today...I needed a pick-me-up


 
WOW... that all I have to say...


----------



## Expy00

frick&frack said:


> I spent some alone time with these today...I needed a pick-me-up




Those satin/bow Valentino heels are so gorgeous, Frick&frack!! I absolutely love the color of your heels.


----------



## Expy00

mga13 said:


> Expy00, Both your Ville Satchel and your 360 are stunning!!!!! Congratulations!  And the flats are lovely. The 360 has the perfect shade of brown, I bet you'll rock it!




Thank you, Mga13! The other good news is that with the acquisition of the chocolate 360, I'm no longer pining for a mono LV hobo. The 360 is actually helping me save even more money now


----------



## linhhhuynh

f&f those shoes!!!

and expy. . . i prefer V over LV anyday


----------



## mga13

Expy00 said:


> Thank you, Mga13! The other good news is that with the acquisition of the chocolate 360, I'm no longer pining for a mono LV hobo. The 360 is actually helping me save even more money now


 
Valentinos come with many benefits  I'm so happy for you! (I bet after those two others will follow... Valentino bags never stay alone for too long! )


----------



## tanya t

great purchases!!!! Congrats EXPY00!!!! wear them well!


----------



## Expy00

linhhhuynh said:


> and expy. . . i prefer V over LV anyday



It's just hard to justify paying so much money for a mono (canvas) LV hand bag when one can have a gorgeous all leather hand bag instead. I still love my LVs but now have a new love/obsession (Valentino) as well - LOL.


----------



## Expy00

mga13 said:


> Valentinos come with many benefits  I'm so happy for you! (I bet after those two others will follow... Valentino bags never stay alone for too long! )



I've got my eye on a pair of patent leather bow peep toe pumps but am trying to be good given my recent shoe and hand bag purchases


----------



## LabelLover81

linhhhuynh said:


> f&f those shoes!!!
> 
> and expy. . . *i prefer V over LV anyday*



:true:


F&F:  THOSE SHOES ARE TDF!!!!


----------



## Expy00

tanya t said:


> great purchases!!!! Congrats EXPY00!!!! wear them well!



Thank you, Tanya t. I'm glad to finally be able to join the Valentino club. Hopefully, we'll soon have a Valentino sub-forum here on TPF!!


----------



## mga13

I'm loving this thread! Our very own Valentino party!!!


----------



## heroesgirl88

Love your new additions and addictions Espy!


----------



## Expy00

^^ Thank you, Heroesgirl88. I can't wait to see a reveal/photos of your three new Valentino hand bags!! I'm sure that your new goodies are going to be quite fabulous


----------



## frick&frack

mga13 said:


> WOW... that all I have to say...


^thank you!  they're my fav pair right now...maybe...




Expy00 said:


> Those satin/bow Valentino heels are so gorgeous, Frick&frack!! I absolutely love the color of your heels.


^thank you!  I want them in red/black too...& possibly gray/black also 




linhhhuynh said:


> f&f those shoes!!!


^thank you!




Expy00 said:


> I've got my eye on a pair of patent leather bow peep toe pumps but am trying to be good given my recent shoe and hand bag purchases


^don't be good!!!  maybe we can be shoe twins 




LabelLover81 said:


> F&F:  THOSE SHOES ARE TDF!!!!


^thank you!  high praise from such a valentino goddess!!!




mga13 said:


> I'm loving this thread! Our very own Valentino party!!!


^I'm loving YOU for starting this thread!!!


----------



## frick&frack

here is my close tie for my favorite shoes (that I own) right now   ...I'm on a serious hunt for another HG valentino pair.  honestly, valentino is my fav shoe designer.  these shoes beat out all of my CLs.  I wanted nude CLs, but these are sooooo much prettier


----------



## linhhhuynh

^ x1000000!!!! this is the prettiest shade of nude + blush EVER!


----------



## frick&frack

linhhhuynh said:


> ^ x1000000!!!! this is the prettiest shade of nude + blush EVER!



thank you...I couldn't agree more!!!  I really need pink in my nude for it to look nice with my skin tone.  miu miu also has a pinky nude, & CL does in some of their styles.  but how could any of them compete with a valentino bow?  I ask you???


----------



## linhhhuynh

on a side note, right now i am DYING over anything from the Rockstud line, i really love it. 

the Mini Bag
in Sand  




the Shoulder Bag version is nice too http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...der_id=282574492817636&bmUID=iU098XC&ev19=1:2


----------



## frick&frack

^again, the color.  it's divine!!!


----------



## linhhhuynh

frick&frack said:


> thank you...I couldn't agree more!!!  I really need pink in my nude for it to look nice with my skin tone.  miu miu also has a pinky nude, & CL does in some of their styles.  but how could any of them compete with a valentino bow?  I ask you???



the V bow just makes it complete in a feminine way. the bag i just posted in "Sand" would be perfect with the color of your shoes 

EDIT: we literally just said the same thing!


----------



## frick&frack

^& I was thinking the same thing


----------



## LabelLover81

F&F: I don't own any V shoes, and you just made me want a pair.  I'm going to buy a pair before February is over!

Quick Question: Do their shoes run small like so many other premier designer shoes?


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Expy00 said:


> Ladies, I was finally able to take some quick photos of my very first Valentino hand bag and shoe purchases...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lace ballet flats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large chocolate 360 (bow) hobo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black patent leather Ville satchel:


 
Oh Wow Expy what great bags... just gorgeous..

The flats are just amazing.... I was floored...


----------



## COACH ADDICT

frick&frack said:


> here is my close tie for my favorite shoes (that I own) right now  ...I'm on a serious hunt for another HG valentino pair. honestly, valentino is my fav shoe designer. these shoes beat out all of my CLs. I wanted nude CLs, but these are sooooo much prettier


 
Frick & Frack- I have seen some of your V shoe collection and they are totally stunning..   I agree Valentino shoes have such beauty...


----------



## tanya t

frick&frack said:


> here is my close tie for my favorite shoes (that I own) right now   ...I'm on a serious hunt for another HG valentino pair.  honestly, valentino is my fav shoe designer.  these shoes beat out all of my CLs.  I wanted nude CLs, but these are sooooo much prettier



OMG!!! Those are hot!!!!


----------



## mga13

frick&frack said:


> here is my close tie for my favorite shoes (that I own) right now  ...I'm on a serious hunt for another HG valentino pair. honestly, valentino is my fav shoe designer. these shoes beat out all of my CLs. I wanted nude CLs, but these are sooooo much prettier


 
Lovely shoes! The patent bow looks really good.


----------



## Expy00

COACH ADDICT said:


> Oh Wow Expy what great bags... just gorgeous..
> 
> The flats are just amazing.... I was floored...



Thank you, Coach Addict. The lace flats are very comfy to wear and I wish that I"d been able to score the dark grey lace flats as well. I'll have to keep an eye out for those now


----------



## Expy00

frick&frack said:


> ^thank you!  I want them in red/black too...& possibly gray/black also
> 
> ^don't be good!!!  maybe we can be shoe twins




Your Valentino shoe collection is TDF!! I agree, you need the heels in both colors  I'll have to live vicariously through you for the time being as I'm now supposed to be on a major shopping ban, well starting at the end of the month as I've got one LV item on my wish list. I like these V patent leather heels but don't know how I'd be able to walk in a 5" heel without twisting an ankle:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/valentino-bow-pump/3139049?origin=related-3139049-0-0-1





frick&frack said:


> here is my close tie for my favorite shoes (that I own) right now   ...I'm on a serious hunt for another HG valentino pair.  honestly, valentino is my fav shoe designer.  these shoes beat out all of my CLs.  I wanted nude CLs, but these are sooooo much prettier



I agree, Valentino heels are so much nicer than the CLs. I was comparing the V vs CL heels at Saks last week and even my mom agreed that the V heels were a much better choice. The nude color of your V heels is perfect as it's not too light or too dark. The pinkish undertone definitely makes the color very versatile to wear. Congratulations on your wonderful Valentino shoe collection!!


----------



## mga13

Hey girls, here is a question: Is there any Valentino you are not very into?


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> F&F: I don't own any V shoes, and you just made me want a pair.  I'm going to buy a pair before February is over!
> 
> Quick Question: Do their shoes run small like so many other premier designer shoes?


^thank you!  you should DEFINITELY branch out into V shoes...they're amazing!!!  my FAVORITE shoe designer!  yes, they run 1/2 to a full size small.




COACH ADDICT said:


> Frick & Frack- I have seen some of your V shoe collection and they are totally stunning..   I agree Valentino shoes have such beauty...


^thank you!  they're sexy AND feminine.  valentino just has the right mix for me 




tanya t said:


> OMG!!! Those are hot!!!!


^thank you!




mga13 said:


> Lovely shoes! The patent bow looks really good.


^thank you!  gotta love the V bow!




Expy00 said:


> Your Valentino shoe collection is TDF!! I agree, you need the heels in both colors  I'll have to live vicariously through you for the time being as I'm now supposed to be on a major shopping ban, well starting at the end of the month as I've got one LV item on my wish list. I like these V patent leather heels but don't know how I'd be able to walk in a 5" heel without twisting an ankle:
> 
> I agree, Valentino heels are so much nicer than the CLs. I was comparing the V vs CL heels at Saks last week and even my mom agreed that the V heels were a much better choice. The nude color of your V heels is perfect as it's not too light or too dark. The pinkish undertone definitely makes the color very versatile to wear. Congratulations on your wonderful Valentino shoe collection!!


^THOSE ARE THE SAME STYLE THAT I WANT!!!  of course you know I want them in V RED 

you can TOTALLY walk in them...they're 5" with a 1" platform (only net 4 inches).  I have cool/fair skin, so I have to have the pinkish nude, not the cream or tan nude.




mga13 said:


> Hey girls, here is a question: Is there any Valentino you are not very into?


^I'm not into the stud thing from this collection.  I go back & forth about the histoire bag...sometimes I think it may be too bulky for me personally although I love it.  otherwise, I think I'd happily own every single bag!!!  & honestly, I've almost bought a histoire many times...


----------



## linhhhuynh

mga13 said:


> Hey girls, here is a question: Is there any Valentino you are not very into?



the color of flowers on this: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492817636&bmUID=iU1ARzf&ev19=1:10

don't really feel this one: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...der_id=282574492817636&bmUID=iU1ARyZ&ev19=1:8


----------



## linhhhuynh

frick&frack said:


> I'm not into the stud thing from this collection.  I go back & forth about the histoire bag...sometimes I think it may be too bulky for me personally although I love it.  otherwise, I think I'd happily own every single bag!!!  & honestly, I've almost bought a histoire many times...



i'm a sucker for studs, i totally love the Rockstud line


----------



## frick&frack

linhhhuynh said:


> the color of flowers on this: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492817636&bmUID=iU1ARzf&ev19=1:10
> 
> don't really feel this one: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...der_id=282574492817636&bmUID=iU1ARyZ&ev19=1:8


^totally agree with you about the flower colors...what a heartbreaker!




linhhhuynh said:


> i'm a sucker for studs, i totally love the Rockstud line


^I know...hope I didn't offend you


----------



## mga13

Please don't punch me for this: I'm not very into Petales. I appreciate the craftmanship behind it and I've seen people in here and IRL totally rock it, looks beautiful on them... But when I try them on I think cabbage . Maybe they are not for me. I still have to find the Petale for me!


----------



## frick&frack

^not offended...1 less person to compete for one on ebay


----------



## linhhhuynh

frick&frack said:


> ^totally agree with you about the flower colors...what a heartbreaker!
> 
> ^I know...hope I didn't offend you



lol no of course not!!!! studs are something that aren't for everyone, just like lace or flowers in general.


----------



## mga13

frick&frack said:


> ^not offended...1 less person to compete for one on ebay



Hahaha!  I hope you'll find yours soon!


----------



## mga13

linhhhuynh said:


> lol no of course not!!!! studs are something that aren't for everyone, just like lace or flowers in general.



I love studs too! But I wish there was something bigger in that collection. The satchel is really beautiful but still too small for me.


----------



## frick&frack

I just need to reiterate for anyone who will listen to me again...I LOVE LACE & FLOWERS & BOWS!!!  & NO ONE does them like valentino  

I'd pretty much buy anything valentino with lace, bows, or flowers if I had an unlimited budget.

oh, I also love sparklies.  & yes, LL drives me insane...her collection of V sparklies is 2D4!!!


----------



## linhhhuynh

i LOOOOVE these
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/valentino-bow-trim-espadrille/3139058


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:


> Please don't punch me for this: I'm not very into Petales. I appreciate the craftmanship behind it and I've seen people in here and IRL totally rock it, looks beautiful on them... But when I try them on I think cabbage . Maybe they are not for me. I still have to find the Petale for me!



LOL!!!  No offense taken 

I'm actually not a big fan of the Maison.  It just looks kinda masculine to me in a way.  I don't know, like the TOTAL opposite of everything Valentino stands for.


----------



## LabelLover81

frick&frack said:


> I just need to reiterate for anyone who will listen to me again...I LOVE LACE & FLOWERS & BOWS!!!  & NO ONE does them like valentino
> 
> I'd pretty much buy anything valentino with lace, bows, or flowers if I had an unlimited budget.
> 
> oh, I also love sparklies.  & yes, LL drives me insane...her collection of V sparklies is 2D4!!!



Thank you F&F!  Sparkles make me very happy!


----------



## Expy00

mga13 said:


> Hey girls, here is a question: Is there any Valentino you are not very into?



Unfortunately, I'm not feeling this particular V bag at all:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1A8EF&Ntt=valentino&N=306418049&bmUID=iU1E6Vp






frick&frack said:


> ^THOSE ARE THE SAME STYLE THAT I WANT!!!  of course you know I want them in V RED
> 
> you can TOTALLY walk in them...they're 5" with a 1" platform (only net 4 inches).  I have cool/fair skin, so I have to have the pinkish nude, not the cream or tan nude.



The heels would be so gorgeous in red!! Saks had the nude/sand color but I didn't get a chance to try on the heels. I also like them in the rosa/pink color for Spring/Summer. I like these V espadrilles as well:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/valenti...74383?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=1800


----------



## linhhhuynh

^heehee i just posted those espadrilles!


----------



## Expy00

^^ I just went back and noticed that...hehehe. I wonder if the V espadrilles are comfy? I live in wedges and espadrilles during the Spring/Summer months


----------



## LabelLover81

LabelLover81 said:


> LOL!!!  No offense taken
> 
> I'm actually not a big fan of the Maison.  It just looks kinda masculine to me in a way.  I don't know, like the TOTAL opposite of everything Valentino stands for.



I'm also not crazy about the couture.  I see it on Gossip Girls, and think it looks great, but I just don't see myself carrying it... ever


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> LOL!!! No offense taken
> 
> I'm actually not a big fan of the Maison. It just looks kinda masculine to me in a way. I don't know, like the TOTAL opposite of everything Valentino stands for.


 
I once saw an orange-y Maison with black patent handles... it was just like a pumpkin SO CUTE, I wanted it specially for autumn but I never bought it, I don't really know why 

Here is a pic of the pumpkin bag:








LabelLover81 said:


> I'm also not crazy about the couture. I see it on Gossip Girls, and think it looks great, but I just don't see myself carrying it... ever


 
I wasn't crazy about that bag either, but there was an acid yellow version that was GORGEOUS, the perfect yellow bag ever.


----------



## LabelLover81

^^  That does look like a pumpkin!  LOL!

If you find a pic of the acid couture, I would be very interested in seeing it.


----------



## mga13

Here is the picture, it was hard to find:


----------



## linhhhuynh

^that color would be great on a wallet or something!


----------



## heroesgirl88

i would love a purple maison, as seen on nikki hilton i think! yummy!


----------



## frick&frack

linhhhuynh said:


> i LOOOOVE these
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/valentino-bow-trim-espadrille/3139058


^they're fab!  I'm not a huge fan of ankle straps on me though...




LabelLover81 said:


> Thank you F&F!  Sparkles make me very happy!


^


----------



## LabelLover81

Ladies, let me know if this is too obsessive...
Inside my Valentinos, I always carry a little Marc Jacobs nylon pouch.  I got it at the MJ store in Boston like two years ago.  You can use it for your own "green" purposes if you know what I mean.
Well I use it for when I have to place my Valentino somewhere undesirable.  For example, on Saturday night I went ice skating (impromptu).  I had to leave my Valentino in a rented locker, and the thought of my beautiful bag touch that locker totally freaked me out.  So I pulled out my little nylon pouch and stuffed my Valentino inside.  TaDa!  Problem solved!  
Anyone else have any tricks for keeping your bag in the best condition possible?


----------



## heroesgirl88

hey everyone i did a reveal on my valentinos on the main forum 

^^ oh label lover i like that idea.. 
no you aren't that obsessive at all!!  
I would totally do the same!!


----------



## mga13

LL I would do the same. Sometimes I carry the dustbag with me so if she needs extra protection there is it.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

mga13 said:


> I once saw an orange-y Maison with black patent handles... it was just like a pumpkin SO CUTE, I wanted it specially for autumn but I never bought it, I don't really know why
> 
> Here is a pic of the pumpkin bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't crazy about that bag either, but there was an acid yellow version that was GORGEOUS, the perfect yellow bag ever.


 
I love this bag in this color.. The Maison is my type of Valentino bag... the lines on it and the studs are amazing...


----------



## frick&frack

I think it's a GENIUS idea!!!  I plan to start doing the same thing immediately!



LabelLover81 said:


> Ladies, let me know if this is too obsessive...
> Inside my Valentinos, I always carry a little Marc Jacobs nylon pouch.  I got it at the MJ store in Boston like two years ago.  You can use it for your own "green" purposes if you know what I mean.
> Well I use it for when I have to place my Valentino somewhere undesirable.  For example, on Saturday night I went ice skating (impromptu).  I had to leave my Valentino in a rented locker, and the thought of my beautiful bag touch that locker totally freaked me out.  So I pulled out my little nylon pouch and stuffed my Valentino inside.  TaDa!  Problem solved!
> Anyone else have any tricks for keeping your bag in the best condition possible?


----------



## COACH ADDICT

mga13 said:


> I once saw an orange-y Maison with black patent handles... it was just like a pumpkin SO CUTE, I wanted it specially for autumn but I never bought it, I don't really know why
> 
> Here is a pic of the pumpkin bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't crazy about that bag either, but there was an acid yellow version that was GORGEOUS, the perfect yellow bag ever.


 
I love the Maison very classic Valentino (just my style)  this Orange one is stunning (orange being my FAV color)...


----------



## COACH ADDICT

LabelLover81 said:


> Ladies, let me know if this is too obsessive...
> Inside my Valentinos, I always carry a little Marc Jacobs nylon pouch. I got it at the MJ store in Boston like two years ago. You can use it for your own "green" purposes if you know what I mean.
> Well I use it for when I have to place my Valentino somewhere undesirable. For example, on Saturday night I went ice skating (impromptu). I had to leave my Valentino in a rented locker, and the thought of my beautiful bag touch that locker totally freaked me out. So I pulled out my little nylon pouch and stuffed my Valentino inside. TaDa! Problem solved!
> Anyone else have any tricks for keeping your bag in the best condition possible?


 
That is an amazing Idea..

I always carry a Coach Dust bags with my bags... The reason I use Coach instead of my Valentino or Gucci ones is that they are satin so they are light weight and easely stored... 

I place the dust bag under my bag if i have to place it in an area I do not feel comfy with, I place it inside the dust bag if it is raining.. I just use it for so much...


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Has anyone seen this bag- Valentino natural nuage lace straw top handle.. I find it just wonderful.. to me it looks like a some wearing a lovely lace dress... I know it is odd but it does...LOL

View attachment 1320745


----------



## mga13

COACH ADDICT said:


> Has anyone seen this bag- Valentino natural nuage lace straw top handle.. I find it just wonderful.. to me it looks like a some wearing a lovely lace dress... I know it is odd but it does...LOL
> 
> View attachment 1320745


 
I haven't seen it but I think there is a picture of Jennifer Love Hewitt wearing one, in the Celebrities and their Valentinos Thread.


----------



## Expy00

COACH ADDICT said:


> Has anyone seen this bag- Valentino natural nuage lace straw top handle.. I find it just wonderful.. to me it looks like a some wearing a lovely lace dress... I know it is odd but it does...LOL
> 
> View attachment 1320745




I saw this particular V bag at my local Nordies last week. It's gorgeous IRL!! Are you thinking of getting it?


----------



## Expy00

LabelLover81 said:


> Ladies, let me know if this is too obsessive...
> Inside my Valentinos, I always carry a little Marc Jacobs nylon pouch.  I got it at the MJ store in Boston like two years ago.  You can use it for your own "green" purposes if you know what I mean.
> Well I use it for when I have to place my Valentino somewhere undesirable.  For example, on Saturday night I went ice skating (impromptu).  I had to leave my Valentino in a rented locker, and the thought of my beautiful bag touch that locker totally freaked me out.  So I pulled out my little nylon pouch and stuffed my Valentino inside.  TaDa!  Problem solved!
> Anyone else have any tricks for keeping your bag in the best condition possible?



When traveling through an airport or an airplane, my mother and I always carry a plastic/paper large shopping bag with us. There's no way that we're placing our beloved designer bags in the security bins or on the floor, underneath the airplane seat, even in their dust bags. This is where the shopping bag comes in handy as we'll just slip our bags into the shopping bag for extra protection. Once we disembark the airplane, the shopping bag is then thrown away.


----------



## frick&frack

^I usually try to not check any luggage.  so I bring a rolling bag & a traditional "carry on."  I put my purse/bag in the "carry on" bag so I'm only bringing 2 bags on the plane.


----------



## LabelLover81

Can I just say... with the exception of 1 bag, I a SUPREMELY happy with my Valentino collection right now??
I mean, I change up my inventory ALOT but right now, there's not a bag out there that I want, and a bag I have (like I said, except for 1) that I want to get rid of.  
I'm so happy!!!


----------



## Expy00

^^ You've got such a wonderful and diverse Valentino collection, LabelLover81!! My favorite is your leopard 360 hobo


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Expy00 said:


> I saw this particular V bag at my local Nordies last week. It's gorgeous IRL!! Are you thinking of getting it?


 

Expy I do not know... I love this bag and I am due for another V bag but the lace freaks me out... I am altra careful with my bags but I just do not know...


----------



## COACH ADDICT

frick&frack said:


> ^I usually try to not check any luggage. so I bring a rolling bag & a traditional "carry on." I put my purse/bag in the "carry on" bag so I'm only bringing 2 bags on the plane.


 

Last year at MIAmi International Airport, the porter tagged my bag, I almost died.. we were headed to Vancover and this is the first time it every happened...   DH was like " Oh NO He Didn't". LOL I just wanted to box DH ears...


----------



## Expy00

COACH ADDICT said:


> Expy I do not know... I love this bag and I am due for another V bag but the lace freaks me out... I am altra careful with my bags but I just do not know...



The lace worries me as well. As it is, I'm going to have to be extra careful whenever I wear the lace flats. On this particular Valentino hand bag, I'd also be concerned about the straw part of the bag as well due to possible fraying or breakage. The good thing is that if you were to purchase the bag from Nordstrom, they have a great return policy in case something were to happen to the Valentino hand bag with regards to a defect with the lace or straw should it start to unravel, fray, etc.


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> Can I just say... with the exception of 1 bag, I a SUPREMELY happy with my Valentino collection right now??
> I mean, I change up my inventory ALOT but right now, there's not a bag out there that I want, and a bag I have (like I said, except for 1) that I want to get rid of.
> I'm so happy!!!


 
I'm glad you feel happy about your collection LL, it is TDF!


----------



## LabelLover81

Expy00 said:


> The lace worries me as well. As it is, I'm going to have to be extra careful whenever I wear the lace flats. On this particular Valentino hand bag, I'd also be concerned about the straw part of the bag as well due to possible fraying or breakage. The good thing is that if you were to purchase the bag from Nordstrom, they have a great return policy in case something were to happen to the Valentino hand bag with regards to a defect with the lace or straw should it start to unravel, fray, etc.




This is SO true!  I had an old SA at Nordstrom tell me that people returned the Kaleido tote because the stones fell off.  Nordstrom accepted the return and then sent them back to Valentino to get THEIR money back.

Thank you for the compliments ladies.  I think I may have to eat my words... there is a V on eBay that I'm totally stalking right now.


----------



## heroesgirl88

i feel like the lace on my bag is pretty durable.. i use it normally, no extra babying, so far no problems


----------



## linhhhuynh

I WANT SOME MOD SHOTS LADIES! i'm dying to know how they look on, or when worn with certain outfits!


----------



## heroesgirl88

omgs.. i took my white V for an outing today and it already suffered a few dirt spots 
i think i may have to spray it with leather protector.
what do u girls think? 
I heard leather protector doesnt let the leather breathe so it may be bad in the long run.


----------



## Mithril

heroesgirl88-as I live in the northeast, I spray all my bags with leather protector which helps.  Also, a gentle leather balm cleaner may help get the spots out.  I once splattered red wine on a light tan purse and got it out.  Also, last summer, every time my white purse rubbed against dark jeans, jacket, you name it: transfer spots.  And the leather cleaner (I used Cadillac) worked each time thank God.  I hope this helps.  What do others think?

Good luck!  I feel your pain.  I hate it when one of my family gets soiled.


----------



## mga13

I can't really recomend any leather protector as I have never used one. Maybe the other ladies can help .
I have a white Valentino too and everytime I take her out she gets extra care. Like, she never sits anywhere without a good dustbag or something under her, I clean my hands more than usual so nothing stains the handles (uhhh avoid using hand creams, some of those products can really harm the leather), I check the weather channel days before taking her out... I don't want her to get sick or something .

Here is question heroesgirl00: What does the leather of your white V smells like? (I know, odd question....) Is just that I have a theory. The smell of Valentino leathers changes slightly depending on the color it is, and white leathers are the more different. It's hard to describe, white leathers really smell "white" like chalky... is yours like that?

(Ok, even my theory sounds weird hahaha )


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> Can I just say... with the exception of 1 bag, I a SUPREMELY happy with my Valentino collection right now??
> I mean, I change up my inventory ALOT but right now, there's not a bag out there that I want, and a bag I have (like I said, except for 1) that I want to get rid of.
> I'm so happy!!!


^wow...what a wonderful feeling!!!




COACH ADDICT said:


> Last year at MIAmi International Airport, the porter tagged my bag, I almost died.. we were headed to Vancover and this is the first time it every happened...   DH was like " Oh NO He Didn't". LOL I just wanted to box DH ears...


^oh no!  ...do you mean they checked your bag???




LabelLover81 said:


> Thank you for the compliments ladies.  I think I may have to eat my words... there is a V on eBay that I'm totally stalking right now.


^




heroesgirl88 said:


> omgs.. i took my white V for an outing today and it already suffered a few dirt spots
> i think i may have to spray it with leather protector.
> what do u girls think?
> I heard leather protector doesnt let the leather breathe so it may be bad in the long run.


^so sorry!  I've never used leather protector, so I'm no help.  I take my white bags or light bags to my cobbler to be cleaned after the season.


----------



## heroesgirl88

mga13 said:


> I can't really recomend any leather protector as I have never used one. Maybe the other ladies can help .
> I have a white Valentino too and everytime I take her out she gets extra care. Like, she never sits anywhere without a good dustbag or something under her, I clean my hands more than usual so nothing stains the handles (uhhh avoid using hand creams, some of those products can really harm the leather), I check the weather channel days before taking her out... I don't want her to get sick or something .
> 
> Here is question heroesgirl00: *What does the leather of your white V smells like? (I know, odd question....) Is just that I have a theory. The smell of Valentino leathers changes slightly depending on the color it is, and white leathers are the more different. It's hard to describe, white leathers really smell "white" like chalky... is yours like that?*
> 
> (Ok, even my theory sounds weird hahaha )



i have to admit, i did notice the strange smell the first time i held it.
it personally smells like baby milk formula if you ask me.. u know, like powdered milk? hahahha


----------



## heroesgirl88

thanks for the advice everyone! i think the dirt marks was due to my BOSS plonking her handbag ON TOP of MINE at work... i nearly died 
lesson learned: always do what labellover does and carry an extra bag around to blanket it, and i might take the risk and very very lightly spray it with leather protector.


----------



## LabelLover81

I love our clubhouse!!!


----------



## frick&frack

heroesgirl88 said:


> thanks for the advice everyone! i think the dirt marks was due to my BOSS plonking her handbag ON TOP of MINE at work... i nearly died
> lesson learned: always do what labellover does and carry an extra bag around to blanket it, and i might take the risk and very very lightly spray it with leather protector.


^WTF????????????   ...what is wrong with your boss?  does she not carry nice bags herself???  that is horrible!!!




LabelLover81 said:


> I love our clubhouse!!!


^me too


----------



## heroesgirl88

she carries p-leather bags..  . 
i dont think she's very handbag-aware, to put it nicely.


----------



## LabelLover81

Still, thats just disrespectful!  I would NEVER put my bag on top of someone else's.  I'm in shock!!!


----------



## heroesgirl88

i know i was sooo horrified AND offended.. 
but to put it in context, i work part time in a retail store, and we store our bags in a small cabinet at the back of the store. 
anyways, its not like there was nowhere else in the cabinet to place her bag, she had to put it ON MINE....... i was like GRRRRR.. whatever, lesson learnt. i will protect them next time!


----------



## frick&frack

^I'm horrified & offended...& it didn't even happen to me!!!


----------



## heroesgirl88

anyways back to V topic.. an old one perhaps..
i've always thought the quintessential V bag was the 360 hobo..


----------



## frick&frack

^I love the 360, but I hate the "bottomless pit" factor of a hobo (can never find anything in the pit).  how does the 360 score on the bottomless pit meter?  hopefully low since I love it too...


----------



## COACH ADDICT

"Originally Posted by *COACH ADDICT* 

 Last year at MIAmi International Airport, the porter tagged my bag, I almost died.. we were headed to Vancover and this is the first time it every happened... DH was like " Oh NO He Didn't". LOL I just wanted to box DH ears... "

"^oh no!  ...do you mean they checked your bag???"

Oh no.. thank goodness they just tagged it as carryon but they placed those tagges on that are super sticky... and I had to have it on my bag for two transfers... needless to say I was not happy..






frick&frack said:


> ^I love the 360, but I hate the "bottomless pit" factor of a hobo (can never find anything in the pit). how does the 360 score on the bottomless pit meter? hopefully low since I love it too...


 

I was wondering the same thing... I have found this bag online for great prices (not the one like LL) the all leather ones.. But the issue of the pit and the fact that it looks more wide the roomy has kept me away..


----------



## calisnoopy

I have the Valentino 360 in the black sequins as well as white with studs and LOVE it...the shape is gorgeous and I understand the "bottomless pit/shapeless" concerns but I don't carry much with me in general, wallet, phone and keys and lip balm...so it wasn't a huge deal...I can see how it would be more difficult if you have lots of little things like mascara, lotion, etc...but perhaps small makeup pouches or cases would be handy in that case?


----------



## mga13

My bags always turn into a bottomless pit but it's not a big deal, I think thats part of its charm hahahaha.


----------



## frick&frack

COACH ADDICT said:


> Oh no.. thank goodness they just tagged it as carryon but they placed those tagges on that are super sticky... and I had to have it on my bag for two transfers... needless to say I was not happy...


^gross...a STICKY tag???????? 




calisnoopy said:


> I have the Valentino 360 in the black sequins as well as white with studs and LOVE it...the shape is gorgeous and I understand the "bottomless pit/shapeless" concerns but I don't carry much with me in general, wallet, phone and keys and lip balm...so it wasn't a huge deal...I can see how it would be more difficult if you have lots of little things like mascara, lotion, etc...but perhaps small makeup pouches or cases would be handy in that case?


^ the sequin 360...would you post a pic in here so I can drool??? 

funny thing is...I don't carry a lot in my bags.  I've gone to the cosmetics bag idea, but I still lose my phone in the pit.  supremely annoying!!!   ...I use the inside pocket for my keys & gum.  I really like bags with lots of pockets inside.  I've purged my closet of almost every bottomless pit that I had 




mga13 said:


> My bags always turn into a bottomless pit but it's not a big deal, I think thats part of its charm hahahaha.


^it annoys me to no end.  I have the patience of a gnat...


----------



## LabelLover81

I have only carried my 360 three times.  I think it does have the bottomless pit problem.  But it's so beautiful, I think you would learn to deal with it!


----------



## frick&frack

^shooooooooooooooooot


----------



## COACH ADDICT

LabelLover81 said:


> I have only carried my 360 three times. I think it does have the bottomless pit problem. But it's so beautiful, I think you would learn to deal with it!


 

Thanks Ashley... would a bag organizer work on this bag or is it to small.. I have seen them IRL but they seem small due to how the bag curves up


----------



## mga13

frick&frack said:


> ^it annoys me to no end. I have the patience of a gnat...


 
And the worst part is that sometimes I leave some of the stuffing inside the bag (so it holds its shape better) AND my thing too, so that makes it a bottomless pit mutiplied by 100. Oh the price of beauty...


----------



## mga13

Btw, we are officially a HOT THREAD!


----------



## LabelLover81

^^^  Hooray!!!  I was waiting for that to happen!! 

Coachaddict, I don' think the purse organizer would work because the bottom isn't flat at all.  What I do is keep all of my items in individual carriers (wristlets, wallets, card holders, etc).  I'll take a pic and show you.


----------



## LabelLover81

Okay, here are my purse guts.  The top is when my purse is just open.  The second is all my stuff.  My pink cell phone case, my silver bow clutch holds miscellaneous items, my gold wristlet has lip glosses, medicine, etc.  My jeweled card case that holds all of my credit cards.  My purple Marc Jacobs nylon bag (talked about its purpose earlier), my Ugg mittens, and my pink Gucci wallet.  I find when I started carrying stuff in smaller packages, it was MUCH easier to switch bags on a daily basis and also find items inside the bag.


----------



## calisnoopy

I posted my Valentino 360 sequins before but maybe on another Valentino thread?  Here you go 

I love this bag!!!!

http://itscory.typepad.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0120a7c9e522970b-pi






http://itscory.typepad.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b012876cc2962970c-pi


----------



## linhhhuynh

^those little V wristlets are soooo cute! you should add a pic of them to your collection!


----------



## linhhhuynh

^that is GORG calisnoopy!


----------



## Mithril

I love your organization method LabelLover!  I would have to say my favorite bag is my black patent primavere floral tote.  She is resistant to rain or dirt and big enough to fit all my stuff.  I'm using her as my carry on on the overseas trip I'm on now-passport/tickets in inside zippered pocket, laptop and other stuff fit fine in the main compartment.  The only warning is: in the US, one of the security people removed her from the plastic bucket I had carefully set it in on top of my sweater and dumped her on her side with no protection on the dirty conveyor belt!  My heart dropped into my stomach.  How rude, I thought, but I didn't dare say anything.  However, she came through still pristine.  

I guess my advice would be I would worry about taking a less resilient leather through the airport. . .


----------



## mga13

Calisnoopy: your bag is SOOOOOO beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Tanya has that sequined 360 too.  It is gorgeous!!!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

mga13 said:


> Btw, we are officially a HOT THREAD!


 
   V LOVERS HIGH FIVE....      ..


----------



## COACH ADDICT

LabelLover81 said:


> Okay, here are my purse guts. The top is when my purse is just open. The second is all my stuff. My pink cell phone case, my silver bow clutch holds miscellaneous items, my gold wristlet has lip glosses, medicine, etc. My jeweled card case that holds all of my credit cards. My purple Marc Jacobs nylon bag (talked about its purpose earlier), my Ugg mittens, and my pink Gucci wallet. I find when I started carrying stuff in smaller packages, it was MUCH easier to switch bags on a daily basis and also find items inside the bag.


 
Thanks Ashley....That really helps... The Valentino Wristlets are TDF... I have never run accross one..

I have that Gucci Wallet in a Wine Red .. I just love it...


----------



## COACH ADDICT

mga13 said:


> Calisnoopy: your bag is SOOOOOO beautiful!!!!!!!


 
I agree I have seen some of Calisnoopy Valentino collection here and there and they are gorgeous... If you have some time you should do pictures..


----------



## tanya t

my babies....


----------



## tanya t

Asley.....i love your valentino bow pouchette!!!! so cute!!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

^^ Thanks!  I got it from Linda's Stuff for $60!!!
I love all your V bags Tanya.  They are so lovely, it's what Valentino is all about!


----------



## Expy00

frick&frack said:


> ^I love the 360, but I hate the "bottomless pit" factor of a hobo (can never find anything in the pit).  how does the 360 score on the bottomless pit meter?  hopefully low since I love it too...



I don't carry that much in my hand bags at any given time so I can easily locate my items when using a large hobo bag. My mother on the other hand tends to carry everything but kitchen sink in her hand bags and tends to keep fishing around for her items whenever she uses a hobo or tote bag


----------



## Expy00

COACH ADDICT said:


> Oh no.. thank goodness they just tagged it as carryon but they placed those tagges on that are super sticky... and I had to have it on my bag for two transfers... needless to say I was not happy..


 
Oh no, your poor bag! I would not have been happy at all either. 





COACH ADDICT said:


> I was wondering the same thing... I have found this bag online for great prices (not the one like LL) the all leather ones.. But the issue of the pit and the fact that it looks more wide the roomy has kept me away..



You can squeeze/bring in the sides to the large leather 360 hobo, at least that's what I've been able to do to my hobo. This makes the bag appear to be a bit smaller and doesn't leave the top edges of the bag sticking out as much.


----------



## Expy00

calisnoopy said:


> I posted my Valentino 360 sequins before but maybe on another Valentino thread?  Here you go
> 
> I love this bag!!!!
> 
> http://itscory.typepad.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0120a7c9e522970b-pi
> 
> itscory.typepad.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0120a7c9e522970b-pi
> 
> http://itscory.typepad.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b012876cc2962970c-pi
> 
> itscory.typepad.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b012876cc2962970c-pi




What a gorgeous 360 hobo, Calisnoopy!! Luck you for owning such a great Valentino hand bag


----------



## Expy00

tanya t said:


> my babies



Tanya, I love your Valentino babies. They're such fabulous additions to your hand bag collection!







LabelLover81 said:


> Okay, here are my purse guts.  The top is when my purse is just open.  The second is all my stuff.  My pink cell phone case, my silver bow clutch holds miscellaneous items, my gold wristlet has lip glosses, medicine, etc.  My jeweled card case that holds all of my credit cards.  My purple Marc Jacobs nylon bag (talked about its purpose earlier), my Ugg mittens, and my pink Gucci wallet.  I find when I started carrying stuff in smaller packages, it was MUCH easier to switch bags on a daily basis and also find items inside the bag.





LabelLover81, you're so organized and those Valentino accessories are so practical and stylish. I'm really bad at using and switching any matching accessories which is why I tend to carry so little in my hand bags at any given time.


----------



## tanya t

LabelLover81 said:


> ^^ Thanks!  I got it from Linda's Stuff for $60!!!
> I love all your V bags Tanya.  They are so lovely, it's what Valentino is all about!



Linda's stuff????? never heard of that one....you always find the best deals!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

She's on the Bay.  Always authentic, with more than like 100,000 transactions or something crazy like that.  Some people on here have had bad luck with her, but my purchase was awesome!!!


----------



## heroesgirl88

wow tanya your valentino bags are sooooooooooooo beautiful!


----------



## frick&frack

mga13 said:


> And the worst part is that sometimes I leave some of the stuffing inside the bag (so it holds its shape better) AND my thing too, so that makes it a bottomless pit mutiplied by 100. Oh the price of beauty...


^I feel your pain...been there




mga13 said:


> Btw, we are officially a HOT THREAD!


^




LabelLover81 said:


> Okay, here are my purse guts.  The top is when my purse is just open.  The second is all my stuff.  My pink cell phone case, my silver bow clutch holds miscellaneous items, my gold wristlet has lip glosses, medicine, etc.  My jeweled card case that holds all of my credit cards.  My purple Marc Jacobs nylon bag (talked about its purpose earlier), my Ugg mittens, and my pink Gucci wallet.  I find when I started carrying stuff in smaller packages, it was MUCH easier to switch bags on a daily basis and also find items inside the bag.


^that definitely helps.  my problem is my phone goes under all the other stuff...so frustrating.  I LOOOOVE your bow clutch!  & I have a pink gucci wallet too (different shade & shape though)!




calisnoopy said:


> I posted my Valentino 360 sequins before but maybe on another Valentino thread?  Here you go
> 
> I love this bag!!!!


^it's gorgeous!!!




tanya t said:


> my babies....


^spectacular bags!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

What do you ladies think of me and MGA starting a thread for Valentinos on eBay to be wary of?


----------



## frick&frack

^I don't know about that.  I think that would be covered in the authentication thread, right?


----------



## LabelLover81

Well I was looking in the other designer forums, and they all have "Buyer beware" type of threads.   I just want to start as many sub-forum type as possible so we can be one step closer to getting one!


----------



## frick&frack

^you're right...sorry I rained on your parade.  I'd like to learn as much as I can from you & mga.


----------



## LabelLover81

oh please!  It's still sunny here!  

I asked for opinions because I wanted to know if you ladies thought it would be helpful.  Thanks for the response F&F... it's always appreciated!


----------



## frick&frack

^

I shop ebay a lot, so I could use advice.


----------



## Expy00

LabelLover81 said:


> What do you ladies think of me and MGA starting a thread for Valentinos on eBay to be wary of?



I think that this is a great idea and would prove to be so useful! One of my friends was interested in purchasing a Valentino hobo from eBay but we had no idea whether or not the bag was authentic. Now we know who can help us out with this, going forward


----------



## COACH ADDICT

frick&frack said:


> ^
> 
> I shop ebay a lot, so I could use advice.


 

I do also and given that V's are rare on Ebay and Bonanza it would be great to have someone looking out any sellers with issues.... I have my eye on an altra Vintage V on ebay .

By the way this is my Fav thread on tPF...


----------



## linhhhuynh

i think it'd be a great idea Ashley!


----------



## mga13

I think that is a great idea! But the thread would be here in the Handbags and Bags forum or in the ebay forum?
There are so many authentic bags out there but there are also many fakes, this will be so helpful!


----------



## LabelLover81

I think the thread would be here.  Doesn't necessarily have to be fakes on eBay, if we find a website selling fakes, we could post those too!


----------



## mga13

Sounds great. 
Like a Valentino Shopping Directory


----------



## LabelLover81

Ok, I'll find a fake and start the thread!!!


----------



## Mithril

Thanks LablelLover!  This would be so helpful.


----------



## gtm120psu

Valentino lovers,

wanted to call your attention to a select few sale shoes at Tender birmingham.

found this in deals and steals, and i called and ordered the valentino studded bow pumps from fall/winter 2010

http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/tender-birmingham-all-f-w-items-now-marked-661622.html

here is link to valentino shoes:

http://www.tenderbirmingham.com/ind...e&category_id=32&manufacturer_id=25&Itemid=39

shipping is steep at 25.00, but the fall/winter shoes are 75% off retail price.


----------



## mga13

gtm120psu Thanks for telling us, some of the shoes are lovely!


----------



## mga13

Hey girls, Valentino's FallWinter 2011 show will be on march 08, can't wait to see the new bags! Any predictions?


----------



## heroesgirl88

mga13 said:


> Hey girls, Valentino's FallWinter 2011 show will be on march 08, can't wait to see the new bags! Any predictions?



studs and lace? haha.
im hoping they'll stick to girly stuff


----------



## mga13

I think they'll include the color nude, but only in a few pieces. Maybe black and red are going to make a big comeback. I also think they'll go for a more fierce look, maybe going back to their roots?

I want thick leather, couture-esque pleating, bows, roses and the return of the Catch!!! Ultra-parisian chic.


----------



## heroesgirl88

i am not sure if they would go the predictable route and do their roses and pleats, or do something totally odd like more boxy/structured stuff? 
im hoping they'll stick to the feminine, because i find other designers lately have been to masculine!


----------



## mga13

I'm thinking more boxy/structured with a feminine twist.


----------



## LabelLover81

Ladies!  Just got a code for an extra 20% off sale items (shoes and bags only) at valentino.com.  Use the code: VLSHOES&BAGS


----------



## mga13

Oh thank you LL! .


----------



## heroesgirl88

thanks for the code LL.. afraid i cant use it because im broke haha 

i hope the others have new additions though?


----------



## LabelLover81

Okay ladies, so I went to Saks today to check out the new Red Valentino handbag line in person.  I was pleasantly surprised!  I think these bags will be great for what the high end Valentinos are not... heavy duty use.  The leather was much thicker and a bit firmer than the normal nappa leather that's used on so many Valentinos nowadays.  And I could actually see myself using these bags for travel, running errands, etc.  
I think I will probably end up getting one sometime in the spring!!


----------



## mga13

Sounds very promising! I'd like to see what this line will come up in the next seasons.


----------



## tanya t

can someone PLEASE buy something of the red floral design collection???? love it!!!!


----------



## mga13

Where are you girls? Ok, here is a question... what do you guys think about the nude-color overdose we had the past seasons?


----------



## linhhhuynh

^:shame: i am in love with this new nude/blush color


----------



## Expy00

mga13 said:


> Where are you girls? Ok, here is a question... what do you guys think about the nude-color overdose we had the past seasons?



I think that it's a great color for accessories, especially shoes and hand bags. I've yet to own a pair of nude/sand patent leather heels and am trying very hard to be good in order to hold out on the Valentino bow/peep toe pumps


----------



## LabelLover81

Not a fan, but that's because it doesn't work with my skin tone.  I have a darker complexion, so anything in that shade just looks blah.
I will admit, I think it's beautiful, but only looks good if it compliments your skin.


----------



## frick&frack

mga13 said:


> Where are you girls? Ok, here is a question... what do you guys think about the nude-color overdose we had the past seasons?



I like nude shoes, but I'm not a fan of nude bags.  I have the opposite problem of LL, but it's still a problem.  my skin is very light, so nudes look weird on me.  they're never really nude.  the pinkish nude valentinos I have look nice with my skin tone, but they don't "disappear" on me like nude is supposed to.  I do like the "color" on me though.


----------



## mga13

I don't really have a problem with nude, is just that I miss color. I mean, do you remember when we had Histoires, Maisons, Nuages, you name it; in every possible color to choose from? Red, black, white, blue, emerald, purple, gold, silver, lavander, orange, yellow...


----------



## frick&frack

^I'm with you...I can't get enough color!!!


----------



## linhhhuynh

a purple Nuage?!?


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

mga13 said:


> I don't really have a problem with nude, is just that I miss color. I mean, do you remember when we had Histoires, Maisons, Nuages, you name it; in every possible color to choose from? Red, black, white, blue, emerald, purple, gold, silver, lavander, orange, yellow...



And I love the Histoire and I have two.  Black patent and the most amazing regular leather in RED!  I should show her off here, lol.


----------



## mga13

Oh please show us some pictures!


----------



## Expy00

mga13 said:


> I don't really have a problem with nude, is just that I miss color. I mean, do you remember when we had Histoires, Maisons, Nuages, you name it; in every possible color to choose from? *Red, black, white, blue, emerald, purple, gold, silver, lavander, orange, yellow*...



Wow... the colors sound so amazing, especially the purple, orange, and yellow  I should have caved in a lot sooner to my Valentino obsession


----------



## mga13

linhhhuynh said:


> a purple Nuage?!?


 
Yes. Here are some purple-ish Nuages:


















I think there was also a Lilac Nuage and a Purple Python Nuage, not sure.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

mga13 said:


> Oh please show us some pictures!



Well sense you asked so sweetly, I will most certainly do so.


----------



## mga13

Expy00 said:


> Wow... the colors sound so amazing, especially the purple, orange, and yellow  I should have caved in a lot sooner to my Valentino obsession


 
Hehehe yeah. Don't worry, I bet they'll get into color again anytime soon .


----------



## mga13

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Well sense you asked so sweetly, I will most certainly do so.


 
Yay!!!


----------



## linhhhuynh

ooh, that two colored metallic Nuage is amazing!


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:


> I don't really have a problem with nude, is just that I miss color. I mean, do you remember when we had Histoires, Maisons, Nuages, you name it; in every possible color to choose from? Red, black, white, blue, emerald, purple, gold, silver, lavander, orange, yellow...



ITA!!!  I find myself looking at the newest bags and thinking about the lack of color that's there.  I feel like it started with the FW2010 collection because last spring I still saw hot pink bags.  Now it's just neutral neutral and more neutral....


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

mga13 said:


> Oh please show us some pictures!



Ok so here are my girls.  Sorry about the fingerprints on the black patent.  Didn't feel like wiping her down like I usually do.  Too tired.












Here is THE RED,  I just got her yesterday- she's new to me - but you can still smell the leather.  Ugh, she's so gorgy.

With flash





Without flash - she's a true red but a little deeper than the pic with the flash but lighter than the pic without the flash!


















The pictures don't really capture the beauty of either bag unfortunately.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

mga13

I was just looking at your wishlist and I chuckled to myself.  I want the same exact ones below as well.  I do have the Fendi Zucca w/Tortoise Handles.  Soooo smushy.

Fendi Zucca Spy with Tortoise Handles
Givenchy Nightingale
Hermes Birkin 40 in Orange
Hermes Kelly 40 in Black
Louis Vuitton Vernis Alma MM in Pomme d'Amour


----------



## Expy00

mga13 said:


> Yes. Here are some purple-ish Nuages:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think there was also a Lilac Nuage and a Purple Python Nuage, not sure.



A purple python Nuage  Hopefully, Valentino will release something similar later this year


----------



## Expy00

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Ok so here are my girls.  Sorry about the fingerprints on the black patent.  Didn't feel like wiping her down like I usually do.  Too tired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is THE RED,  I just got her yesterday- she's new to me - but you can still smell the leather.  Ugh, she's so gorgy.
> 
> With flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without flash - she's a true red but a little deeper than the pic with the flash but lighter than the pic without the flash!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pictures don't really capture the beauty of either bag unfortunately.




What gorgeous hand bags, Alex Spoils Me!! The red bag is simply TDF


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> ITA!!! I find myself looking at the newest bags and thinking about the lack of color that's there. I feel like it started with the FW2010 collection because last spring I still saw hot pink bags. Now it's just neutral neutral and more neutral....


 
They seem to looooove neutrals these days. And you are right, with bags it all started in FW2010. But I think that ongoing relationship with nude (good at first, but now killing me) really started with the FW2009 Haute Couture collection. The one with nude and black and nothing else (It was GORGEOUS, one of my favorite couture collections EVER) but it has been nude and pastels and some black ever since.

(Hey Valentino folks: if you are looking at this, HINT! HINT!)


----------



## mga13

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Ok so here are my girls. Sorry about the fingerprints on the black patent. Didn't feel like wiping her down like I usually do. Too tired.
> 
> Here is THE RED, I just got her yesterday- she's new to me - but you can still smell the leather. Ugh, she's so gorgy.
> 
> With flash
> 
> Without flash - she's a true red but a little deeper than the pic with the flash but lighter than the pic without the flash!
> 
> The pictures don't really capture the beauty of either bag unfortunately.


 
TO DIE FOR!
Black patent looks so chic, but the red one is AMAZING. That leather from the first seasons must be divine!.




Alex Spoils Me said:


> mga13
> 
> I was just looking at your wishlist and I chuckled to myself. I want the same exact ones below as well. I do have the Fendi Zucca w/Tortoise Handles. Soooo smushy.
> 
> Fendi Zucca Spy with Tortoise Handles
> Givenchy Nightingale
> Hermes Birkin 40 in Orange
> Hermes Kelly 40 in Black
> Louis Vuitton Vernis Alma MM in Pomme d'Amour


 
Funny! that makes us "wishlist-purse sisters" hahaha.


----------



## mga13

Expy00 said:


> A purple python Nuage  Hopefully, Valentino will release something similar later this year


 
They better do, if not, I'm starting a riot!


----------



## linhhhuynh

i have to admit the nude and black is so gorgeous and feminine to me. very simplistic 
but i am now imagining a rainbow of Nuages. . . 

Alex, your red Histoire is AMAZING! the pic w/o flash is yummy


----------



## frick&frack

gorgeous bags!!!  thanks for sharing with us!



Alex Spoils Me said:


> Ok so here are my girls.  Sorry about the fingerprints on the black patent.  Didn't feel like wiping her down like I usually do.  Too tired.
> 
> Here is THE RED,  I just got her yesterday- she's new to me - but you can still smell the leather.  Ugh, she's so gorgy.
> 
> The pictures don't really capture the beauty of either bag unfortunately.


----------



## LabelLover81

Alex!   Love your Histoires!  Congrats on the red one girl!  I don't think many people have it.


----------



## mga13

I can't stop looking at both Histoires. The red one is totally a collection piece!


----------



## mga13

Hey ladies, now that the lovely Celine girls got their own subforum, its time for us to flood this forum with Valentino threads! And keep posting on the current ones!


----------



## LabelLover81

CELINE GOT A SUBFORUM BEFORE US???!!!!???
I'm speechless....


----------



## mga13

We'll have to work harder!


----------



## heroesgirl88

^ we should flood the handbags and purses forum with TONS AND TONS of reveals 

gorgeous red historie you have the mga!


----------



## LabelLover81

I just can't believe there are THAT many more people interested in Celine than in Valentino.  I mean, to me the difference is clear...


----------



## tanya t

Expy00 said:


> A purple python Nuage  Hopefully, Valentino will release something similar later this year


I am totally in love with the purple patent nuage!!!!!!! There was one on ebay a while ago.... Almoat bought her but seller was asking too much imo.
If anyone EVER sees one.... U have to let me know!!!!!!


----------



## tanya t

LabelLover81 said:


> I just can't believe there are THAT many more people interested in Celine than in Valentino.  I mean, to me the difference is clear...


 Please..... They have a forum for le sportsac....


----------



## mga13

Come on girls, we can do it!
We need that subforum before 2011 ends.


----------



## LabelLover81

I seriously feel so disheartened.  I can't believe it.  MGA, I'll need the shock to wear off before I can continue with renewed vigor :cry:


----------



## mga13

Ladies: The new RED Valentino (reference thread) is open, please feel free to post information, pictures and comments. Any help will be much appreciated!


----------



## Mithril

Celine and Le Sportsacs are not anywhere close to Valentino.  Exp00, I love your red Histoire.  I have a fuschia patent one; when I get home I will figure out how to post the pic-I got stumped on the shrinking the size bit.  

I am still holding out waiting for my gold python Histoire: would you believe DHL customs **refused** to clear it because of some idiot from the Fish and Wildlife service got nitpicky over the Valentino customs letter in Italian from the mother ship in Roma?  So after a month, it got sent back to the seller in England who is now going to mail it to me parcel post listing the contents innocuously as used purse.  I sure hope it gets through this time & will do a reveal if and when it comes.

Moral is: if you are bringing an exotic bag into the US, may be better not to specify its make. . .


----------



## mga13

Mithril said:


> Celine and Le Sportsacs are not anywhere close to Valentino. Exp00, I love your red Histoire. I have a fuschia patent one; when I get home I will figure out how to post the pic-I got stumped on the shrinking the size bit.
> 
> I am still holding out waiting for my gold python Histoire: would you believe DHL customs **refused** to clear it because of some idiot from the Fish and Wildlife service got nitpicky over the Valentino customs letter in Italian from the mother ship in Roma? So after a month, it got sent back to the seller in England who is now going to mail it to me parcel post listing the contents innocuously as used purse. I sure hope it gets through this time & will do a reveal if and when it comes.
> 
> Moral is: if you are bringing an exotic bag into the US, may be better not to specify its make. . .


 
Uhh, that sounds terrible. I hope you'll get your python Histoire soon (and do a reveal!)


----------



## mga13

Ladies: here is a link where you can see the *Valentino-A Grand Italian Epic* book, published by Taschen.
http://www.taschen.com/lookinside/05707/index.htm

It has MANY pictures of Garavani's work. I was delighted to find it online and I hope you'll like it as much as I did.


----------



## heroesgirl88

mga13 said:


> Ladies: here is a link where you can see the *Valentino-A Grand Italian Epic* book, published by Taschen.
> http://www.taschen.com/lookinside/05707/index.htm
> 
> It has MANY pictures of Garavani's work. I was delighted to find it online and I hope you'll like it as much as I did.



thank you so much for the link.. it is quite a huge read, but the pictures are amazing!


----------



## mga13

That man was THE KING of everything chic. He was larger-than-life and his creations only reflected that.


----------



## linhhhuynh

I can't believe Celine got a forum. I mean I love the Classic Box  and the Luggage is gorgeous, but those are really the two main bags that everyone is interested in. Valentino has so much more bags that are staples.


----------



## LabelLover81

Linh!  It's like pouring salt on an open wound!  Even my husband couldn't believe they got a forum!  I've been talking about a Valentino forum for like 6 months.  He was like "CELINE got a FORUM?!?"    LOL!


----------



## mga13

I like some Celine bags. I can see why they are big. Those girls worked hard to get their sub-forum.

We need to work hard on this ladies, if we want our own sub-forum we need to work! *WE CAN DO IT!*


----------



## linhhhuynh

LabelLover81 said:


> Linh!  It's like pouring salt on an open wound!  Even my husband couldn't believe they got a forum!  I've been talking about a Valentino forum for like 6 months.  He was like "CELINE got a FORUM?!?"    LOL!



 your husband is so funny!!!! but i do adore the Celine stuff, it's just we've been rooting for Valentino SF for longer


----------



## heroesgirl88

we need to come up with the different V reference threads very soon i think.. maybe that would help us get our own forum


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Expy00 said:


> What gorgeous hand bags, Alex Spoils Me!! The red bag is simply TDF





mga13 said:


> TO DIE FOR!
> Black patent looks so chic, but the red one is AMAZING. That leather from the first seasons must be divine!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny! that makes us "wishlist-purse sisters" hahaha.





linhhhuynh said:


> i have to admit the nude and black is so gorgeous and feminine to me. very simplistic
> but i am now imagining a rainbow of Nuages. . .
> 
> Alex, your red Histoire is AMAZING! the pic w/o flash is yummy





frick&frack said:


> gorgeous bags!!!  thanks for sharing with us!





LabelLover81 said:


> Alex!   Love your Histoires!  Congrats on the red one girl!  I don't think many people have it.





mga13 said:


> I can't stop looking at both Histoires. The red one is totally a collection piece!



Thanks for all the love, ladies.  I just love the Histoire so much.  I can't wait to get more.


----------



## Mithril

mga13 said:


> Ladies: here is a link where you can see the *Valentino-A Grand Italian Epic* book, published by Taschen.
> http://www.taschen.com/lookinside/05707/index.htm
> 
> It has MANY pictures of Garavani's work. I was delighted to find it online and I hope you'll like it as much as I did.


 

mga, thanks a million for posting this link. It is wonderful!


----------



## hallpart

It is beautiful but I'm not sure if it's the right size for me.


----------



## LabelLover81

Ladies... I'm still hurting from the Celine forum (those bags are pretty, but so BORING!!!  I fell asleep looking at their reference thread).  But I've come to a decision.  We are getting our forum!!!
What if one of us starts a Valentino thread each day or every other day?  Before you know it, the main forum will be flooded with V threads.  How does that sound?


----------



## mga13

It sounds really good. But we also need to keep posting on the threads that are already open so they always stay up, and maybe we'll get more people into Valentino!


----------



## LabelLover81

ITA!  Okay, that's the new plan!


----------



## heroesgirl88

LabelLover81 said:


> Ladies... I'm still hurting from the Celine forum (those bags are pretty, but so BORING!!!  I fell asleep looking at their reference thread).  But I've come to a decision.  We are getting our forum!!!
> What if one of us starts a Valentino thread each day or every other day?  Before you know it, the main forum will be flooded with V threads.  How does that sound?



hahha you're hilarious!

yup yup that's what i had in mind too


----------



## heroesgirl88

can we please please have a few V referance threads up n running?  perhaps according to style/model? i have no idea what the bag names are so im no help.. maybe mga and label lover can start a few referance threads according to style


----------



## LabelLover81

I would be happy to, but I think I'm still confused about what a reference thread is?  So would it be like all 360 bags, all histoires, all petales?


----------



## mga13

I was thinking about it. Maybe by style name and not for every single model out there, for the most popular styles first.
But we'll have to come up with a format. I was thinking that on each thread we could start with general information about the style and a bit of its history.


----------



## mga13

Like, one for Histoires (classic, new, belted, bowler, shoulder bag, etc), one for Rosiers (small, medium, large, clutch-like...), one for Petales (dome bag, totes, shoulder bags...) and so on.


----------



## frick&frack

I don't have that much knowledge, but I will support however I can.


----------



## heroesgirl88

mga13 said:


> Like, one for Histoires (classic, new, belted, bowler, shoulder bag, etc), one for Rosiers (small, medium, large, clutch-like...), one for Petales (dome bag, totes, shoulder bags...) and so on.



yup that's what i meant..
if u look at the YSL referance threads, it is similar. they have different threads for different styles: the easy, downtown, vintage stuff etc., and every season when new colours/variations come out, they get updated.

BUT the marc jacobs forum has a different layout though, they mostly go according to colour (perhaps MJ bags have a larger variety of colours as well as styles?)


----------



## LabelLover81

Okay, can I start with an old favorite?  I would love to research Rosiers!


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> Okay, can I start with an old favorite? I would love to research Rosiers!


 
That would be great!

Let's create a format (so every reference thread will be similar).


----------



## tanya t

LabelLover81 said:


> Okay, can I start with an old favorite?  I would love to research Rosiers!



yes please!!!


----------



## mga13

I've come up with a format, please tell me what you think:

*Tite:* Valentino - (Insert style name here) Style Reference Thread

*Post #1:* General Rules: Welcome to the (insert style name here) reference thread. Please post pictures of your bags here with as much information as possible (style name, season, size, price, date of purchase, etc.)

Please no chatting.

*Post #2:* Historic facts: (like, when the bag was first produced, what does the name mean, etc.)

About the style: (show the different models with their names and sizes, and include one stock picture for each one, so people will know better when posting their bags)


----------



## tanya t

looks great! i would love to see all of the different color rosier totes.....i saw yellow one once...it was amazing!!!


----------



## mga13

tanya t said:


> looks great! i would love to see all of the different color rosier totes.....i saw yellow one once...it was amazing!!!


 
I saw it too!!! It was beautiful.


----------



## LabelLover81

Awesome!  This will be a cool little project for me to work on for the next few days


----------



## frick&frack

I like the format, mga!


----------



## mga13

I'm so happy we are doing this!

While LL works on the Rosier thread, I'll work on the Histoires.


----------



## Expy00

Ladies, we need a Valentino shoe thread or sub-forum as well!!


----------



## jroger1

Any love for this denim bag?  Personally I couldn't bring myself to pay even the sale price for anything other than leather.  I just got this same bag in beige it was 65% off at Nordstrom & I love it.  

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c..._RETAIL_PRICE%257c1%26N%3D4294967029%26st%3Ds


----------



## LabelLover81

^^  That bag is fab!!! I have the denim petale and I LOVE it!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Expy, why don't you and Frick&Frack start a V shoe thread?  That would be AWESOME!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

I just got back from Neiman Marcus and saw the most amazing site...

A VALENTINO BACKPACK!!!!!!!

It had this design on it: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000141cat000149cat000226cat7270737cat6410731

And it cost $2300 (I think, definitely over $2K)


----------



## Expy00

LabelLover81 said:


> Expy, why don't you and Frick&Frack start a V shoe thread?  That would be AWESOME!!!



OK, will do. I'll create a generic thread asking people to post their Valentino shoes or any shoe styles that are on their Wish Lists, although I just realized that it would need to be created under the Glass Slipper forum and not here though.


----------



## Expy00

Ladies, I created a Valentino Shoe Clubhouse/thread in the Glass Slipper Forum:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/valentino-shoe-clubhouse-663689.html


----------



## heroesgirl88

wow i love the info in the new rosier thread Labellover!


----------



## LabelLover81

It's courtesy of MGA.  She's a master of Valentino research!


----------



## tanya t

Great job girls! Would love a rosier tote in my collection one day!!!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Excellent Expy!  I added the flip flops that I love but can't bring myself to pay $300 for.


----------



## Expy00

LabelLover81 said:


> Excellent Expy!  I added the flip flops that I love but can't bring myself to pay $300 for.



You're most welcome, LabelLover81. By the way, I feel the same about the Chanel camelia flip flops. Even my Chanel shoe SA agreed with me on that


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

This is exciting! I hope we get some recognition for we, Valentino, lovers!


----------



## mga13

We are doing great! I bet we'll get our subforum in no-time.


----------



## mga13

Expy, thank you for creating the shoes thread! Yay!


----------



## Expy00

^^ You're quite welcome, Mga13. It was my pleasure to be able to help out all of us/ Valentino enthusiasts


----------



## mga13

tanya t said:


> looks great! i would love to see all of the different color rosier totes.....i saw yellow one once...it was amazing!!!


 
Tanya T, here is a pic of the super elusive and hyper coveted yellow Rosier:


----------



## Expy00

^^ Wow, that is one beautiful hand bag!! The colors and roses are so gorgeous and refreshing, especially against the silver hardware on the bag.


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> Expy, why don't you and Frick&Frack start a V shoe thread?  That would be AWESOME!!!



shoooooooooooooooot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

sorry I wasn't here to help start it...  that would have been fun


----------



## frick&frack

sorry...as much as I love the rosier, I'm not a fan of the yellow colorway...


where is the rosier thread?????????????????????????


----------



## Expy00

No worries, Frick&frack, just please post photos of your gorgeous Valentino heels in the Valentino Shoe - Clubhouse thread


----------



## frick&frack

^ok...so I can post all my V shoes in there??????????????


----------



## Expy00

frick&frack said:


> where is the rosier thread?????????????????????????





Here you go...

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/valentino-rosier-style-reference-thread-663650.html


----------



## Expy00

frick&frack said:


> ^ok...so I can post all my V shoes in there??????????????



Yes, please do


----------



## frick&frack

mga...as a special favor to me, & b/c I almost fainted going through LL's rosier thread...can we please please please please PLEASE have a lace thread?  a thread dedicated to valentino's lace?  the lace of the gods?  PALEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE??????????


----------



## LabelLover81

F&F, no need to ask!  Just go for it!  If you need help, we would be HAPPY to help


----------



## mga13

Yes we can frick&frack! But that will take a while... there are so many styles to cover!


----------



## Expy00

Oh my, I'd be in heaven with a Valetino lace thread!!


----------



## LabelLover81

One more idea, then I'm going to bed.  We'll definitely have to have a Valentino small accessories thread: wallets, wristlets, headbands, belts, etc.  
I just got my first Valentino wallet this weeks and I absolutely LOVE it!!


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> One more idea, then I'm going to bed. We'll definitely have to have a Valentino small accessories thread: wallets, wristlets, headbands, belts, etc.
> I just got my first Valentino wallet this weeks and I absolutely LOVE it!!


 
Welcome to the Valentino-wallet insanity!


----------



## frick&frack

Expy00 said:


> Here you go...


^thank you!!!




LabelLover81 said:


> F&F, no need to ask!  Just go for it!  If you need help, we would be HAPPY to help


^me???????????  but I'm so not knowledgeable.  OK...maybe I will...




mga13 said:


> Yes we can frick&frack! But that will take a while... there are so many styles to cover!


^I will try it...




Expy00 said:


> Oh my, I'd be in heaven with a Valetino lace thread!!


^me too 




LabelLover81 said:


> One more idea, then I'm going to bed.  We'll definitely have to have a Valentino small accessories thread: wallets, wristlets, headbands, belts, etc.
> I just got my first Valentino wallet this weeks and I absolutely LOVE it!!


^nice...I don't have a V wallet...yet


----------



## tanya t

The rosier thread is tdf!!!!


----------



## tanya t

Omg.... Ashley  what wallet did u get? I cant wait to get my red Flowerland rose zippy!


----------



## LabelLover81

Here's the backpack I saw at Neimans.  I LOVE it!!!


----------



## mga13

Ladies, the new Histoire Reference Thread is open!


----------



## LabelLover81

^^  Love it MGA!  Great job!!


----------



## frick&frack

going to check out the histoire thread...


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

mga13 said:


> Ladies, the new Histoire Reference Thread is open!



. 

Feel free to use the pics of my Histoires.  I can take a better one of the black patent though, cause the photos I provided make it look filthy.  Poor lighting.


----------



## LabelLover81

Anyone have a Valentino in the mail or on the way?  I have one that I should get Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

LabelLover81 said:


> Anyone have a Valentino in the mail or on the way?  I have one that I should get Monday or Tuesday.



I wish.  Can't wait to see your reveal!


----------



## LabelLover81

Well I really wanted it, so I had to sell three Burberry scarves, return a Burberry bag, return a David Yurman necklace, sell a David Yurman enhancer, and take $50 out of my savings.  LOL!  So I can't wait to show it off!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

OMG This sounds like some bag.  Can't wait.


----------



## mga13

Wow LL, can't wait to see the reveal!


----------



## mga13

Alex Spoils Me: I just added your pictures to the Histoire reference thread. Both are gorgeous


----------



## heroesgirl88

cant wait for another V reveal yay!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

mga13 said:


> Alex Spoils Me: I just added your pictures to the Histoire reference thread. Both are gorgeous



Ok, cool!


----------



## mga13

Now that there's a reference thread for Rosiers and Histoires, and LL's next thread will be for Nuages and mine for Catch/Signature bags... and we said we were going to do one for Lace bags... what other threads should be created?

I think one for 360°s and one for Petales.


----------



## linhhhuynh

wow, that backpack is the ONLY backpack i'd ever consider wearing!


----------



## LabelLover81

^^  I know right!?!  I love it!

Okay, so some dude on eBay has two SS2011 bags up for sale. This one and this one.  But the prices are nearly retail.  I don't understand why he thinks people would buy them from him just to save $200 or so.  If we're already spending thousands on a bag, I want to go to Neimans or Nordstrom or Saks to enjoy the experience of buying it too.  What do you ladies think?


----------



## LabelLover81

The Nuage Style Thread is now open!!!!


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> The Nuage Style Thread is now open!!!!


 
Yay!!!!  Thank you LL.


----------



## frick&frack

mga13 said:


> Now that there's a reference thread for Rosiers and Histoires, and LL's next thread will be for Nuages and mine for Catch/Signature bags... and we said we were going to do one for Lace bags... what other threads should be created?
> 
> I think one for 360°s and one for Petales.



my idea was for valentino lace bags AND shoes...a lace thread.  I can start it.  I'll do my best to find the name, year, & price on things.  do you think we should NOT combine bags & shoes in one thread?


----------



## LabelLover81

I say go for it.  You can even throw an occasional dress in there!


----------



## mga13

Would it be better if there was a thread for the Day Lace collection and another for other things with lace?


----------



## LabelLover81

Thank you MGA for putting up the pic of the multi color Rosier!  I had been searching for a good pic of that bag since Friday night!!!  You are AWESOME!!!!


----------



## heroesgirl88

i think i die over this bag:
http://www.bluefly.com/Valentino-bl...-large-tote-bag/cat20428/309576501/detail.fly


----------



## frick&frack

mga13 said:


> Would it be better if there was a thread for the Day Lace collection and another for other things with lace?



I would think so.  the day lace is a current bag, so it needs a thread of its own in the bags forum.  I was just thinking lace in general, & LL is making me giggly thinking about finding lace dresses too


----------



## frick&frack

heroesgirl88 said:


> i think i die over this bag:
> http://www.bluefly.com/Valentino-bl...-large-tote-bag/cat20428/309576501/detail.fly



I agree...I love anything they do in lace.  even the lace over leopard pony from a few years ago!


----------



## LabelLover81

^^  I don't think I know this bag!  Do you have a pic of it?


----------



## LabelLover81

I'm so upset!  I thought I might be getting my bag today, but I forgot it's President's Day!!!


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> ^^  I don't think I know this bag!  Do you have a pic of it?


I'm thinking of shoes  ...I'll find a pic for you...




LabelLover81 said:


> I'm so upset!  I thought I might be getting my bag today, but I forgot it's President's Day!!!


^sorry!  I thought about that yesterday   ...if it's not being delivered via USPS, it'll probably arrive though.


----------



## heroesgirl88

labellover i cannot wait for your reveal!


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> ^^  I don't think I know this bag!  Do you have a pic of it?



here are the shoes.  I believe they're from the same season as the urban lace satchel...I want to say 07?  08?  I _think _there was a matching satchel.


----------



## heroesgirl88

oh wow this is interesting!!


----------



## Expy00

frick&frack said:


> here are the shoes.  I believe they're from the same season as the urban lace satchel...I want to say 07?  08?  I _think _there was a matching satchel.




WOW!! I had no idea that Valentino had paired lace with the leopard print.


----------



## Expy00

LabelLover81 said:


> I'm so upset!  I thought I might be getting my bag today, but I forgot it's President's Day!!!



LL, I hope that your new Valentino hand bag arrives tomorrow!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Thanks for the support ladies!!!!


----------



## tanya t

LL cant wait for your reveal!!!! I know its gonna be amazing!!!!


----------



## mga13

LL don't worry, I bet your new baby will arrive very soon and it will be breathtaking!


----------



## Mithril

Hi Ladies,

I have uploaded my first pictures ever after a shrinking teaching session by my computer whiz DH.  Check out the Histoire and Valentino Detailing threads for my posts; any feedback is appreciated.

Now I am going to try my first reveal.  This beauty was waiting for me when I got home from my trip yesterday. I am going to post it separately under Valentino Reveal; I hope that's OK.  Tell me if I should post it here instead.

Thanks, 

Mithril


----------



## LabelLover81

OMG I DID NOT KNOW YOU HAVE THE BLACK PATENT PRIMAVERE!!!!

I'm so jealous!  I wanted that bag so badly, but I got this one instead:






Yes!  Please start a new thread for your wonderful reveal!


----------



## mga13

Oh Mithril I just saw your gorgeous pink Histoire and you amazing flowered Valentinos. Your bags are DIVINE!!!

You can open your own thread for the reveal, can't wait to see your new bag!!!


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> OMG I DID NOT KNOW YOU HAVE THE BLACK PATENT PRIMAVERE!!!!
> 
> I'm so jealous! I wanted that bag so badly, but I got this one instead:
> 
> Yes! Please start a new thread for your wonderful reveal!


 
There's one on Fashionphile in gorgeous condition. I once saw that bag, almost bought it but instead I bought another one...


----------



## LabelLover81

Okay, I just check out Fashionphile, and you're right, it is in beautiful condition.  But it pisses me off because it's WAY overpriced!!!  I mean, that bag is at least a few seasons old and they have it priced just a few hundred under retail.  I would have paid $1K, but not close to 2K


----------



## Mithril

Thanks LL & mga!  I think I got the reveal up under Valentino Reveal by Mithril.  See what you think. . .


----------



## LabelLover81

Just started a new thread on our Valentino HGs!  Share your pics and stories!


----------



## mga13

Girls, the new Catch/Signature Style Reference Thread is open!


----------



## LabelLover81

Thanks MGA!  It's awesome!


----------



## heroesgirl88

Is this girl carrying a Valentino inspired handbag, or is it the real deal? im thinking it is most probably an inspired one, but who knows!?

she is the 17 year old girl in the middle of the Australian sport sex scandal..
read more here if you're interested


----------



## mga13

heroesgirl88 said:


> Is this girl carrying a Valentino inspired handbag, or is it the real deal? im thinking it is most probably an inspired one, but who knows!?
> 
> she is the 17 year old girl in the middle of the Australian sport sex scandal..
> read more here if you're interested


 
That's inspired... not real Valentino.


----------



## LabelLover81

Agreed, inspired.  When I see stuff like that, I wonder if the person even knows it's a knock-off.


----------



## mga13

Maybe they don't know.


----------



## LabelLover81

Speaking of knock-offs... what do you ladies think of Big Buddha bags?  If you don't know what I'm talking about... take a look at some of their bags below:


----------



## mga13

Huge knock-off fest. I understand "inspired", but this is just too much...


----------



## LabelLover81

Agreed!  And I see these bags sold EVERYWHERE near where I live.  It just makes me kinda mad when I see it!
What kills me is they took everything that's beautiful about Valentino and made it HIDEOUS!!!
They sell under the pretense that their bags are "green" and environmentally friendly.


----------



## frick&frack

I'd never seen those big buddha bags.  they look "inspired" from a mile away...stealing ideas & clearly not genuine.  it's sad really...


----------



## dotty8

LabelLover81 said:


> Agreed! And I see these bags sold EVERYWHERE near where I live. It just makes me kinda mad when I see it!
> What kills me is they took everything that's beautiful about Valentino and made it HIDEOUS!!!
> They sell under the pretense that their bags are "green" and environmentally friendly.


 
I haven't seen these before but I just got back from a shopping centre near my home.. and there were Valentino knockoffs everywhere as well!!! Argh  The funny part is that in my country hardly anybody knows what Valentino bags & shoes look like, so they have no clue they are buying knockoffs. They just think 'hey, what a nice flower bag', lol  When I was younger I also didn't know that.. but now when I go to the mall, I almost throw up (today I saw RED Valentino knockoff T-shirt at Mango, knockoffs of Chloé Paddington, Hermés Birkin, Gucci skirts, hundreds of knock off-Valentino shoes and bags, even Guess bag knockoffs etc. ). Last year I bought cute flip flops at New Yorker (German young fashion store) and just recently found out they were a Juicy Couture replica

One pair of Valentino knockoff peeptoes was nice today, though  - red satin shoes with black lace and a bow. And there was 'Tulipano' sign on the inner side of the shoe, with identically shaped letters as in Valentino ush:


----------



## mga13

Funny, when Felix stopped selling Valentino (you all know the sad story...) They started bringing those nasty Big Buddha bags... Not good AT ALL.


----------



## LabelLover81

^^^say whaaaat????

How could they possibly think that was a good idea???


----------



## mga13

I don't know... All I know is they won't see me buying any bag from them, at least in a looooong time.


----------



## Expy00

My local Macy's carried the Big Buddha flower totes. They didn't look too bad in person, especially the olive colored one with the rosettes near the top. These days, it does seem that everyone is copying the Valentino flower and lace designs/styles. Even Isaac Mizzrahi (sp?) came out with some lace/bow ballet flats last year for one of the tv shopping networks.


----------



## mga13

Here is a picture from W Magazine; Raquel Zimmermann (left) in head-to-toe Valentino Fall/Winter 2009, Chiuri and Piccioli's first collection for the house:


----------



## LabelLover81

Fabulous!  It's so feminine and ladylike I can hardly take it!


----------



## mga13

I think I'll start a thread for Valentino's ad campaigns and another for magazine and press pictures .


----------



## LabelLover81

AWESOME!  I'm going out of town this weekend, but when I get back, I'm gonna start the 360 reference thread.


----------



## Expy00

mga13 said:


> I think I'll start a thread for Valentino's ad campaigns and another for magazine and press pictures .



Yay...more V goodies for me to drool over 




LabelLover81 said:


> AWESOME!  I'm going out of town this weekend, but when I get back, I'm gonna start the 360 reference thread.



I can't wait to see additional photos of your gorgeous leopard 360 hobo, LL! Please feel free to use a photo of my brown 360 hobo, it you find it useful.


----------



## heroesgirl88

Can we start a Valentino Deals and Steals Thread?


----------



## LabelLover81

Certainly!  But I fear I don't see too many!  LOL!  Would it be here, or in the Deals and Steals forum?


----------



## Expy00

^^ I think that it would need to be listed under the Deals & Steals Forum. If not, it might be moved there by one of one of our Mods.


----------



## Mithril

Hi, deals and steals updates sound like a great idea to me. I could use some help with those. . .

With heroesgirl88's help, I am trying to post bigger pics of my large size Mocha colored Fleur. Thanks heroesgirl88!!!


----------



## Expy00

^^ That's a very nice Valentino hand bag, Mithril. I really like the color and the rosettes are so lovely on your bag.


----------



## heroesgirl88

Aww you are welcome Mithril, it took me quite a while to figure it out as well when i first started on tpf


----------



## heroesgirl88

^one question on the Fleur, can it be carried on the shoulder or is the strap drop too small?

can we have some modelling pics please?


----------



## mga13

Mithril, your mocha Fleur is really beautiful!


----------



## LabelLover81

Just started another thread ladies!  Please be sure to check it out!


----------



## Mithril

Thanks Mga13 and Exp00!  To answer Heroesgirl, yes they carry easily on the shoulder for me.  Also rain & spill proof.


----------



## LabelLover81

LAdies I got additional pics of this bag and verified authenticity!  It's a great deal!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Valentino-Suede...WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5acca439#ht_1458wt_185


----------



## tanya t

omg....some one buy it!!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

okay, I bid on it.... I couldn't NOT bid on it!!!


----------



## tanya t

I almost did too...


----------



## frick&frack

I hate that I'm on budget lockdown


----------



## LabelLover81

I didn't win it.  It's almost a relief!  whew!!


----------



## frick&frack

^ahhh...I've felt that way many a time


----------



## LabelLover81

^^ LOL!  We are soooo addicted!!!


----------



## frick&frack

^you nearly gave me a heart attack tonight...I was seriously torn about that bag!


----------



## mga13

Hahaha LL, almost a compulsive buy 
I once saw that green 360, it was beautiful but a bit too small for me, and the suede needs extra care (and in this weather, suede is not a good idea...)


----------



## LabelLover81

Is it the small 360 or the large?  I thought the green suede only came in the large, but if it was the small I'm glad I didn't win it!!


----------



## mga13

It also came in the small, but the one on ebay was the large.
The best part was the Teju Lizard handles, beautiful skin.


----------



## LabelLover81

I agree, the small 360s are just too small.   Same with the "medium" nuage.  I only like the large versions of those bags.  I wish the bow tote (this one) came in a big size.  And I wish it came in all nappa leather with a zip top.  How fabulous would that be for travel???


----------



## frick&frack

mga13 said:


> Hahaha LL, almost a compulsive buy
> I once saw that green 360, it was beautiful but a bit too small for me, and the suede needs extra care (and in this weather, suede is not a good idea...)



oh good...more reasons not to panic that I let it get away...


----------



## mga13

LL you read my mind! It would be amazing if it was bigger.


----------



## frick&frack

look at this..................http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/valentino-sub-forum-286113-8.html#post18144930


----------



## LabelLover81

We did it!!!!  I can't believe it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

I'm so excited!  I can't stop jumping up and down!!!


----------



## frick&frack




----------



## LabelLover81

Okay F&F, since it's just you and me... 
What do you think some of the stickies will be?


----------



## mga13

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!!!!!!
Its time to PARTY BIG TIME!!!!
The Valentino Family now has a home of its own! Yayyyy!!!


----------



## heroesgirl88

yayayyayayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## heroesgirl88

omg this news make me wanna get another Valentino to celebrate LOL


----------



## mga13

Tonight will be THE party of the year! February 24, 2011; the subforum's birthday!


----------



## LabelLover81

^^ LOL!!  I hadn't thought of that!


----------



## frick&frack

heroesgirl88 said:


> omg this news make me wanna get another Valentino to celebrate LOL



oh, I know...good idea!!!


----------



## mga13

heroesgirl88 said:


> omg this news make me wanna get another Valentino to celebrate LOL


 
I'm feeling the same way!


----------



## LabelLover81

Okay, now that we are almost all here   What do you think the stickies will be?


----------



## mga13

I think The Celebrities Thread, the fakes warning thread, a Valentino Deals and Steals, an authenticate this valentino; apart from the Reference Library.


----------



## mga13

And a Valentino Chat Thread.


----------



## frick&frack

dang...should have bought that bag last night


----------



## LabelLover81

Oh my heart swells at the idea!!!  Our very own forum, I can't believe it's finally happening!!


----------



## mga13

Maybe we can rename this thread as "Valentino Chat Thread" and make a sub-section (like the reference library) but called Valentino Clubhouses.


----------



## mga13

Or instead of making a deals and steals thread, make a sub-section named Valentino Shopping!


----------



## mga13

I wonder where is Coach Addict?


----------



## frick&frack

isn't THIS the valentino chat thread? 

they'll move it into the forum...


----------



## LabelLover81

I know!  She's gonna be so excited!  All of those ideas sound good to me


----------



## mga13

frick&frack said:


> isn't THIS the valentino chat thread?
> 
> they'll move it into the forum...


 
Yep. It started as a clubhouse but ended up functioning as a chat thread.
I'm waaaay too happy because of this!


----------



## LabelLover81

MGA I want to thank you for all of your hard work.  If it weren't for you, we wouldn't be getting our forum!  THANK YOU!!!

 :urock:


----------



## frick&frack

yes...THANKS mga & LL!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

You're welcome F&F, but MGA is the brains behind this whole operation!

BTW, I LOVE that Dunkies pic in your avatar!  It's hilarious!


----------



## frick&frack

DD coffee 

I saw this car at a golf fundraiser in providence, RI...had to get a pic.  tried to get them to let me drive it, but no dice.


----------



## LabelLover81

I'm going to Boston this weekend (I used to live up there) and I am looking forward to seeing a Dunkies on every corner again!


----------



## heroesgirl88

mmmmm coffee....


----------



## LabelLover81

I have so many ideas for threads racing through my head right now!  I can't wait to start them up in our forum!!


----------



## frick&frack

we can drink DD coffee while we chat about V  

I feel giddy


----------



## tanya t

No way!!!! We got a valentino forum?????


----------



## LabelLover81

YES!!!  They said it will be up sometime today!


----------



## tanya t

Wow!!!! U guys are great!!!! So excited!!!!


----------



## mga13

Yes we are!!!


----------



## tanya t

Thanks to everyone who worked so hard to get us a valentino forum!!!! C u guys in there!!!!


----------



## vesna

Hi everyone, if someone has a *red maison bag*, what colour of the lining do you have? The bag on Portero is advertized with black lining, and I am pretty sure I have seen light beige canvas lining. Please help ! cheers, Vesna


----------



## mga13

Ladies, I'm the one that should say Thank You. Is because of all of you that this is possible. I've found my online-purse-addicted family!


----------



## mga13

vesna said:


> Hi everyone, if someone has a *red maison bag*, what colour of the lining do you have? The bag on Portero is advertized with black lining, and I am pretty sure I have seen light beige canvas lining. Please help ! cheers, Vesna



I'm not sure which color should the lining be. It depends on the season. It could be either a cream linen or black cotton.


----------



## Expy00

Oh, Happy Days..... Finally, a Valentino Forum!! Thank you so much, LL and MGA, for all of your hard work and dedication in making this a reality for all Valentino enthusiasts!


----------



## vesna

mga13 said:


> I'm not sure which color should the lining be. It depends on the season. It could be either a cream linen or black cotton.


 
Thanks so much for your response, I am looking at this one, I did buy it, but am very restless about it, I do not know the bag at all, I have not ever seen it IRL (I am authenticating YSL on YSL forum). Any comment on this bag I would appreciate itkindly:

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390290378809&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

cheers, Vesna


----------



## vesna

By the way, I am so happy Valentino has got a deserved forum, so all of the threads will be nicely organized


----------



## LabelLover81

Is there a code inside the inner zip pocket?  I doubt it, because I think this bag is too old to have the code, but I'm just curious.  Also, is the nameplate crooked, or was that just the angle that the picture was taken?

My initial opinion is that it's authentic.


----------



## vesna

LabelLover81 said:


> Is there a code inside the inner zip pocket? It would be kinda hard to find if it was there. So far I don't see any red flags, but I would like to be sure.


 
I just payed for it, so I could not look until I get it. If there is no red flags, that is great news. I suddenly discovered replicas that are so similar, I wanted to make sure that these details reveal authenticity - riri zipper, the stitching of the inner tag which differs in replica etc.....

thanks  a lot* LabelLover81 *for your response.

Thequestion of authenticity  came to me when I reviewed seller's name here on tPF.  In her ebay feedback she has tons of high end, very expensive bags sold including Channels for 2K or 3K, very  happy buyers....also authenticated  on tPF as good, but all her Hermes bag tPF members asked about were full of red flags ...I payed for this bag and started a panic

if anyone sees anything out of authentic please let me know just to calm down (I really sound silly, but $1000 was a big stretch for me at this moment)

thanks to all, Vesna


----------



## vesna

LabelLover81 said:


> Is there a code inside the inner zip pocket? I doubt it, because I think this bag is too old to have the code, but I'm just curious. Also, is the nameplate crooked, or was that just the angle that the picture was taken?
> 
> My initial opinion is that it's authentic.


 
plate as well...that is a strange positiona, I am hoping it is the angle


----------



## LabelLover81

^^  I understand about the money.  It's very stressful to purchase on eBay sometimes!  I revised my comment up above, so take a look at it now.  MGA will be able to offer a good opinion as well.


----------



## vesna

LabelLover81 said:


> ^^ I understand about the money. It's very stressful to purchase on eBay sometimes! I revised my comment up above, so take a look at it now. MGA will be able to offer a good opinion as well.


 
I will pay with an anxiety attack, for saving some money. I saw another one for similar price on Portero, it stated it had black lining, in pristine condition, so I did not know which one to take, but Portero would not lie about the bag being sent as a gift (for customs), so I would expect additional charges, so I chose this one...well some little saving will cost me my nerves 

thanks *LabelLover81* and *Grace123 *


----------



## mga13

Vesna: I was looking at the pictures and my initial opinion too is that it is authentic. The thing that worries me a bit is the nameplate: position and font, but it could be just the angle; and the zipper pull. I'm not sure if it's supposed to be riri. Maisons are the most difficult Valentinos to authenticate.

I understant that you are worried, I'd be too. I hope it's authentic.

I'll do some research about Maisons just to make sure.


----------



## vesna

mga13 said:


> Vesna: I was looking at the pictures and my initial opinion too is that it is authentic. The thing that worries me a bit is the nameplate: position and font, but it could be just the angle; and the zipper pull. I'm not sure if it's supposed to be riri. Maisons are the most difficult Valentinos to authenticate.
> 
> I understant that you are worried, I'd be too. I hope it's authentic.
> 
> I'll do some research about Maisons just to make sure.


 
thanks so much, it will help when I get it to know if I actually own a real one or not. I live far away from any boutique so I have not seen one ever iRL and would not know what to look for in authenticating. cheers, Vesna


----------



## LabelLover81

I wonder when our forum is going to be up?  I keep checking hoping to see the name on that front page!!


----------



## vesna

I read here in post #7 that all valentino bags owned by *Samantha's Collection *have riri:

http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...is-valentino-histoire-305543.html#post6628801

as well as four courner stiches on the inner plate, I started from there looking if the bag was OK or not at the first glance

here as well:
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/valentino-maison-question-292832.html#post6371125

ooooooh, I should have done this BEFORE I payed for it, it all looked so good at the moment


----------



## Mithril

This is such awesome news to brighten up a dreary winter evening

Thanks to LL and Mga and all the others!  

Vesna, I think the Maison looks good.  Once a few months back, I was considering buying one from a totally trusted seller & noted that the nameplate did not have the double row of stitching around it.  One way to get it authenticated if you don't live near a boutique is mypoupette.com.  For a fee, you send them the ebay link & your photos & they authenticate.


----------



## vesna

Mithril said:


> This is such awesome news to brighten up a dreary winter evening
> 
> Thanks to LL and Mga and all the others!
> 
> Vesna, I think the Maison looks good. Once a few months back, I was considering buying one from a totally trusted seller & noted that the nameplate did not have the double row of stitching around it. One way to get it authenticated if you don't live near a boutique is mypoupette.com. For a fee, you send them the ebay link & your photos & they authenticate.


 
Thanks so much for the advice, I might do that. Cheers, Vesna


----------



## LabelLover81

OMG!  I feel like I finally found a home on tPF!!!


----------



## mga13

This is amazing, I still can't believe it! Hard work pays off!


----------



## Expy00




----------



## linhhhuynh

YAY! finally!


----------



## vesna

yes !!! this is so great


----------



## LabelLover81

Congrats MGA and CoachAddict on making two of our stickies!!!!!


----------



## vesna

I have to say that this entire Valentino forum pushed me towards the decision to endure the emotional rollercoaster and become, on this date, a proud owner of my first Valentino bag. I successfully cancelled transaction with the seller from above posts, and bought from Portero

red pintuck shopper (Maison) is excellent condition, older version with two zippers and black lining, and will come in a week, I will reveal then, but just to let know Valentino girls that I clebrated opening of the forum by getting a bag


----------



## mga13

Oh Vesna congratulations! Thats one of Valentino's classics!


----------



## frick&frack

congrats vesna!


----------



## mga13

For the reference library we still need some threads. Maybe we can do two sections: one for styles and one for colors. What do you guys think?


----------



## linhhhuynh

congrats Vesna!! i only with i could celebrate the V forum with a bag too  

anyways MGA, that sounds like a great idea!


----------



## tanya t

This is very exciting! I love our new " home"!


----------



## tanya t

I totally am dying to buy something to celebrate!!!!!!


----------



## vesna

mga13 said:


> For the reference library we still need some threads. Maybe we can do two sections: one for styles and one for colors. What do you guys think?


 
YSL has styles only, but Balenciaga has styles as well as colours library. I like  how YSL mod, *Cosmopolitan, *opened each thread with official measures of the size of the bag and stock pics showing as much detail as possible, then we submitted our posts. You *mga13* have sooooooo many pics from history until today  that is amazing wealth of references.


----------



## LabelLover81

Styles AND colors would be AWESOME!!!!


----------



## mga13

How do we do a reference library? and how can we bring here the authenticate this valentino thread?


----------



## heroesgirl88

Good morning/ afternoon/ evening girls!


----------



## mga13

Good evening heroesgirl!


----------



## heroesgirl88

how's everyone's friday evening going? its saturday morning where i am, and im off to work soon... then beach after with a good book


----------



## mga13

Friday is good. its 7:35PM in here. I'm trying to find more ad campaigns to post on the Valentino Ads thread hehehe


----------



## Mithril

Hi Everyone, there is so much to look at in our new forum!!  Believe it or not, I got two stupendous bags in the mail in the last 24 hours-anyone up for a reveal?  I will post under the Valentino Reveal by Mithril. . .​


----------



## frick&frack

^I am!!!


----------



## mga13

Oh Mithril I'm so happy for you!
You can do the reveal on a new thread if you want.


----------



## Mithril

I am putting it on my old one because I know where it is.  I am a little slow on the computer stuff, please forgive me 

Here goes on Valentine Reveal by Mithril page 2. . .


----------



## LabelLover81

Ladies!  In case you didn't know, Mithil and I are going to meet in real life tomorrow!  I'm so excited.  Mitrhil, you should bring you camera so we can photograph our bags together to post on here!


----------



## mga13

That sounds like fun LL! Two Valentinettes together. You and Mithril and all the other pfers will have an amazing day!


----------



## heroesgirl88

so exciting LL and Mithril! You girls should take some Valentino modelling photos together as well!


----------



## linhhhuynh

aw that sounds fun Ashley! you and Mithril with V bag. mod shots with your Valentinos are a given!


----------



## tanya t

Have fun ladies!!!!!


----------



## tanya t

Someone just posted in steals and deals that tj maxx runway in nj has a ton of valentino bags and shoes along with a ton of other designers!!!!! This is about 30 miles from my house!!!! Unfortunately, i have plans all weekend..... But i will so be there next week some time!!!!! I will be sure to post inventory!!!! Cant wait!


----------



## sandra1947

I purchased a pre-owned Valentino Maison Studded Tote in red patent from Avelle BBOS (online renter/seller of designer bags). The bag is beautiful, in great shape and looks authentic. This is my first Valentino and I am worried about authenticity as there is no serial number. It came with a dust bag which also seems authentic but no other documentation. Also, the handles are red patent whereas pics of the Maisons I've seen carried by celebs seem to have black handles. Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## mga13

sandra1947 said:


> I purchased a pre-owned Valentino Maison Studded Tote in red patent from Avelle BBOS (online renter/seller of designer bags). The bag is beautiful, in great shape and looks authentic. This is my first Valentino and I am worried about authenticity as there is no serial number. It came with a dust bag which also seems authentic but no other documentation. Also, the handles are red patent whereas pics of the Maisons I've seen carried by celebs seem to have black handles. Please advise. Thanks.


 
Please post a pic of the front, the back, the sides, the nameplate, the interior, the inner label, the zipper pull and the back of the zipper pull in the Authenticate this Valentino thread. Let's see if we can help


----------



## LabelLover81

Okay so Mithril and I went to the Valentino boutque today.  Quite the fun time!  The ladies there were SO nice.  I finally met the famous Elena in person, and here's a few things I noticed.
1.  They have cut down on the number of couture bags they are carrying in the store.  Now they really only have RED VALENTINO bags in the store.
2.  They had look books that had EVERY V bag available/ever made from the last few seasons.  I spent a LOOOOONG time looking at those babies!  I even asked if they had extras!  Unfortunately they didn't, but how wonderful would that have been for us??!
3.  Elena is the sweetest person alive.  If you are looking to order something, I recommend you give her a call.  She was so helpful.  Definitely a favorite SA here for a lot of ladies on tPF!


----------



## LabelLover81

Also, have you ladies noticed how many people are now starting to check out Valentino now that there's a forum??!!  I'm so excited about that!  The bigger our family, the better!


----------



## mga13

I'm glad you guys had fun. And those lookbooks sound amazing! 
I've been noticing new people too, that is good!


----------



## mga13

Ok, I did a quick search on ebay for catalogs and lookbooks, and I found two:

FW2010 http://cgi.ebay.com/VALENTINO-FALL-...501?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item56404ead7d

SS2011 GARDEN PARTY http://cgi.ebay.com/Valentino-Garde...490?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item256189180a


----------



## tanya t

Ashley...glad you had fun...yes Elena is such a sweetie!!! Love her.
I think I have one or two lookbooks/catalogs now that you guys mention it....I need to check....


----------



## linhhhuynh

Ashley, is there a V boutique in VA or are you somewhere else? and did you guys take pics???


----------



## Mithril

We really had a fun time! First we went to check out bags at Saks with Rachey07, but then she had to work so LL and I went on to the V Boston boutique. LabelLover is correct that Valentino Boston now mostly carries Red Valentino. This was the first time I saw Red V bags in person: I thought the leather was really soft and smelled nice. I really liked the small silver sequin crossbody bag with beige leather bow & strap.

Elena, the great SA there, will order any V merchandise a client wants though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here are two pics of the storefront of the web & of our two bags meeting inside.





Thanks again to LabelLover for organizing the meet and to Rachey07 for the great shopping tips!


----------



## linhhhuynh

^look at that HISTOIRE!


----------



## mga13

Awwww that picture of your bags together is tooo cute. Like, two Valentino lovers meet and had a great time!

One question: Is there a red Histoire in the boutique display?


----------



## LabelLover81

I didn't notice any histoires anywhere in the store.  Unfotunately Linh there are NO V boutiques in va or DC   the closest one to us is in Manhattan.


----------



## Mithril

Sorry for the confusion: I pulled the storefront pic off the web so it is 2-3 years old & not the current merchandise.  So no Histoires unfortunately. . .


----------



## Dani1968

LabelLover81 said:


> Okay so Mithril and I went to the Valentino boutque today. Quite the fun time! The ladies there were SO nice. I finally met the famous Elena in person, and here's a few things I noticed.
> 1. They have cut down on the number of couture bags they are carrying in the store. Now they really only have RED VALENTINO bags in the store.
> 2. They had look books that had EVERY V bag available/ever made from the last few seasons. I spent a LOOOOONG time looking at those babies! I even asked if they had extras! Unfortunately they didn't, but how wonderful would that have been for us??!
> 3. Elena is the sweetest person alive. If you are looking to order something, I recommend you give her a call. She was so helpful. Definitely a favorite SA here for a lot of ladies on tPF!


 
LabelLover81 I would like Elena's e-mail addres and phone number if you do not mind. Thank you!


----------



## LabelLover81

Dani, I think Tanya T would have that info.  Tanya, can you provide that for Dani when you get a chance please?


----------



## Dani1968

LabelLover81 said:


> Dani, I think Tanya T would have that info. Tanya, can you provide that for Dani when you get a chance please?


 
Great, thank you LabelLover81!


----------



## sandra1947

Ladies:

Thanks for all your help and support.  My digital camera is broken so I could not upload pics as you requested. 

Instead, I took my bag to local Valentino boutique.  Valentino SA verified that in his opinion my bag is authentiate.  He also gave me lots of hints to help me authenticate a Valentino.

Again thanks for all your help.  I look forward to being a part of your forum and hope to purchase many more Valentino bags.

Blessings...


----------



## mga13

sandra1947 said:


> Ladies:
> 
> Thanks for all your help and support. My digital camera is broken so I could not upload pics as you requested.
> 
> Instead, I took my bag to local Valentino boutique. Valentino SA verified that in his opinion my bag is authentiate. He also gave me lots of hints to help me authenticate a Valentino.
> 
> Again thanks for all your help. I look forward to being a part of your forum and hope to purchase many more Valentino bags.
> 
> Blessings...


 
I'm glad your bag turned out to be authentic. And welcome to the Valentino subforum!


----------



## dbeth

Hi ladies! 
Just wanted to introduce myself----I am usually over in MJ since he's my favorite designer, but Valentino is a very close second.   I don't own a bag yet, just waiting for 'the one' to pop up. I actually thought I was going to get the Leopard calf hair Aphrodite from Nordstrom (a return from someone else) about a month ago, but when I went to pick it up---it was the leopard bow tote.  I was so dissapointed. But happy for my best friend because she had been wanting the leopard bow tote for awhile. So she was so excited when I called her. 


I do have a pair of Valentino bow wedges that I just adore!! Now I just need a bag.  Can't wait to get to know you girls!


----------



## mga13

dbeth: I looove MJ too, I have two bags but Valentino is my fav. I hope you'll find you first V bag pretty soon and Welcome to the Valentino sub-forum!


----------



## dbeth

^  It's so funny because Valentino and MJ are such opposite styles!!  There is absolutely no similarity!!!


----------



## mga13

dbeth said:


> ^ It's so funny because Valentino and MJ are such opposite styles!! There is absolutely no similarity!!!


 
Yeah I know! But the thing is that both do designs that nobody else will ever do.


----------



## dotty8

^^ And they both use nice vibrant colors 




dbeth said:


> I do have a pair of Valentino bow wedges that I just adore!!


 
Great! Lucky you!!


----------



## LabelLover81

I'm a Valentino/Marc JAcobs girl too!


----------



## Mithril

dbeth-I love your MJ avatar!  That is a fab bag.  Actually LL, Rachey07 and I were checking it out at Saks at our meet yesterday.  Dotty8 you are right-both use wonderful colors which I love.  Welcome to the Valentino forum

I would say both MJ and Valentino have wonderful shiny hardware and great details on their bags.  I don't have any MJ bags yet, though I do have a wonderful pair of MJ shoes. . .


----------



## dbeth

mga13 said:


> Yeah I know! But the thing is that both do designs that nobody else will ever do.





dotty8 said:


> ^^ And they both use nice vibrant colors
> 
> 
> VERY TRUE!!
> 
> That's one thing I love about both designers---nice, vibrant colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LabelLover81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Valentino/Marc JAcobs girl too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know!! I saw your reveal of the B&W bag!!
> 
> You have such an amazing Valentino collection! My two fav. bags of yours is the Alice Glam & the purple/blueish Rosier tote.  Oh how I would LOVE to have both!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mithril said:
> 
> 
> 
> dbeth-I love your MJ avatar!  That is a fab bag.  Actually LL, Rachey07 and I were checking it out at Saks at our meet yesterday.  Dotty8 you are right-both use wonderful colors which I love.  Welcome to the Valentino forum
> 
> I would say both MJ and Valentino have wonderful shiny hardware and great details on their bags.  I don't have any MJ bags yet, though I do have a wonderful pair of MJ shoes. . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you!!! Yes, the MJ Tweed Sequin Stam bag in black is absolutely amazing!! I was so lucky---I got it from Harrods.com for 50% off. Never did recieve a customs form!! If you or anyone else is interested, Kikionline in Lousiana did have it for 50% off about a month or two ago. (no tax, free shipping) She will probably mark it down again for her next sale.
> 
> Speaking of MJ shoes---love them!!!  But I can't wear them. I have wide feet and his shoes are soooo narrow. I even tried to go up a whole size and it still doesn't work for me.
Click to expand...


----------



## mga13

Here is a picture of the scarf my son gave me for Xmas. It's actually a menswear pocket square but it works just perfect as a scarf. It's gray, black and white:


----------



## OlgaMUA

I've been a chanel girl and I do love the line.. but lately, I've been avoiding any new purchases due to quality issues...sticking to my older bags which have held up remarkably well.

If I'm going to pay $3K for a bag, I seriously don't want to be inspecting it for loose threads and worrying about it falling apart in a month.

So I'm looking to convert and I just LOVE all the photos here.


----------



## dbeth

mga13---Very cute scarf!!! And what a nice son. 

Just looked at your Valentino bag collection----Wow, that Turq. Rosier tote is AMAZING!!!  I also love your Gold Catch---beautiful!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

I just read this in MGA's new petale thread:
The Petale was first created for the Fall/Winter 2008 collection, under Alessandra Facchinetti's tenure. Since then it has become one of the brand's most recognizable bags ever, reaching instant iconic status.

Interesting to know that Alessandra created at least ONE masterpiece work of art!  Though MGA isn't a fan


----------



## mga13

Hahaha it's true, I'm not a fan of the Petale... gorgeous bag but not for me. I thought Facchinetti was great for Valentino, is just that they didn't care enough to give her the time she needed so she could evolve with the house.


----------



## frick&frack

^oh, but I am


----------



## Expy00

My mom doesn't care for anything with the trade mark roses on it but I simply adore the Petale hand bags by Valentino, especially the turquoise leather satchel!!


----------



## mga13

Girls, just one week away from the big show! Can't wait!


----------



## mga13

dbeth said:


> mga13---Very cute scarf!!! And what a nice son.
> 
> Just looked at your Valentino bag collection----Wow, that Turq. Rosier tote is AMAZING!!!  I also love your Gold Catch---beautiful!!!


 
Thank you! You are so sweet.


----------



## LabelLover81

When are they going to make our reference stickies?


----------



## mga13

I sent Nat a pm about creating a reference library. I can't wait for our library!


----------



## mga13

Hey LL, you'll make the 360 reference thread right? After that, what others styles should have a thread? I'd like to make one for the Maison.


----------



## LabelLover81

I will make the 360, I just need to mentally prepare for it.  It takes alot of work!  I already have a lot of pics saved though.  
The Maison definitely needs one.  The only other styles I can think of are the primavere and the rose vertigo.  But honestly, I don't know if those bags where "done" enough to have their own thread.  What do you think?


----------



## LabelLover81

Is Nat our mod?  I  Nat!!!


----------



## mga13

Aside from the Primavere and the Vertigo, maybe the Couture. Then we could create one for "Miscellaneous Flower Styles", "Miscellaneous Bow Styles", "Miscellaneous Beaded, Sequined and Embellished Styles" and "Miscellaneous Pleated/Drapped Styles". That pretty much covers everything else. If there was a need for other style thread we can create them anytime.

I'm not sure who is our mod but Nat seems super nice.


----------



## frick&frack

Nat is the bestest mod


----------



## LabelLover81

So ladies, awhile back I sold my belted Histoire (the raspberry one) because I just found I didn't use it that often.  But now I have the chance to own a BRAND NEW belted Histoire in taupe for $400.  Should I take the plunge?


----------



## frick&frack

^YES!!!  I saw that one, & it's beautiful.  although...will you be bored with the color?  I would be, so I'm passing.


----------



## LabelLover81

I'm thinking it will be good for all of the Hermes scarves I've just acquired.  As you know, all of my bags are a bit on the "loud" side, and I could never tie a scarf around the handle.  But I think this bag would be PERFECT for that!


----------



## frick&frack

^FABULOUS idea!!!!!!!!!  GO GET YOUR BAG, GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

I actually prefer the look of the belted histoire...even though it's like a tote, so it has the bottomless pit factor...


----------



## LabelLover81

Lol!!  Thanks F&F!


----------



## tanya t

Go for it!!!!!!


----------



## Expy00

LabelLover81 said:


> So ladies, awhile back I sold my belted Histoire (the raspberry one) because I just found I didn't use it that often.  But now I have the chance to own a BRAND NEW belted Histoire in taupe for $400.  Should I take the plunge?




Get it!! The taupe color would be so versatile to wear and you can't beat the price that the bag is selling for.


----------



## mga13

I say gor for it! The taupe will look perfect with scarves. Besides, if you are not happy with it I bet you can sell it for a lot more.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

LabelLover81 said:


> So ladies, awhile back I sold my belted Histoire (the raspberry one) because I just found I didn't use it that often. But now I have the chance to own a BRAND NEW belted Histoire in taupe for $400. Should I take the plunge?


 

Get it girl that is a great price and the bag is just lovely... The color will work with everything...


----------



## egglet

Hi Valentino Ladies.. Just thought I'd pop in and say hi! Love the new subforum and reference threads.. they are so enabling  Keep up the good work!


----------



## mga13

Hi egglet! Welcome to the Valentino subforum!
I saw your red clutch reveal and it is DIVINE! I'm eyeing a red V clutch but in leather.


----------



## LabelLover81

Thanks egglet.  It is HARD work!  I still need to start my 360 thread.  I will do it before Sunday, I promise!


----------



## dbeth

LabelLover81 said:


> So ladies, awhile back I sold my belted Histoire (the raspberry one) because I just found I didn't use it that often.  But now I have the chance to own a BRAND NEW belted Histoire in taupe for $400.  Should I take the plunge?





     :greengrin:


----------



## LabelLover81

^^ LOL.  Should be here in about a week!!!!


----------



## egglet

congrats labellover... can't wait to see pics!


----------



## frick&frack

haha 



LabelLover81 said:


> ^^ LOL.  Should be here in about a week!!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Yay!   I missed you ladies today


----------



## Expy00

Congratulations on your taupe Histoire, LL!!


----------



## mga13

Congrats LL!


----------



## Mithril

You must post a reveal when it comes LL!  Taupe does go with everything.

I know I said I was on a ban, but I saw a beautiful rosier on stylebop.com. . .now it's a battle of willpower.  Is stylebop reliable do you think?


----------



## LabelLover81

^^I ordered my sequined petale from stylebop.  They are in Germany, so the first time you order with them, you have to call an 800 number to verify your identity.  And that's why the shipping is so outrageously expensive.  But I was extremely happy with the product, and the shipping was really fast!


----------



## LabelLover81

Thank you ladies!  I will definitely do a reveal when she gets here!


----------



## mga13

I'm doing the Maison reference thread today, and it's dedicated to vesna


----------



## tanya t

Congrats!!!!




LabelLover81 said:


> Thank you ladies!  I will definitely do a reveal when she gets here!


----------



## mga13

LL Thanks for the 360 reference thread, it is great!


----------



## LabelLover81

My pleasure MGA  Sorry it took me so long!


----------



## Mithril

Thanks LL & Mga for creating all the reference threads.  They are so helpful!  I will try to put some pics up in the appropriate categories soon.  I just got started making my albums; come see if you ladies like  Any feedback is welcome.


----------



## mga13

Mithril, I just checked you albums and everything is so beautiful! You have such an exquisit taste. Your V collection is amazing!


----------



## Mithril

Thanks Mga!  Coming from you, that is high praise.  

Thanks to LL too for her kind comments.


----------



## LabelLover81

Mithril, did you see my response abour stylebop?


----------



## Mithril

LabelLover81 said:


> Mithril, did you see my response abour stylebop?




Yes, thanks!  I am lusting after a few things. . .


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Does anyone understand how Valentino deals with their Serial Number..  Most of my bags do not have any.. they are large but older...  When did the start adding serial number and is there any rim or reason behind it..??


----------



## LabelLover81

Coach Addict, MGA and I have researched the serial numbers quite a bit.  But we've kept the info private so we don't have the info posted for any fakers out there.  I'll foward the info to you via PM.


----------



## mga13

They started sewing a code tag into the bags sometime between 2007 and 2008. My FW2006 Studded Satchel doesn't have it, but all my other bags have one. I don't really know why they suddenly decided to do so, I guess they did it because the bags were getting more popular.
The paper tags that come with all bags always had a code tho.


----------



## LabelLover81

Is it possible that's when the bags began being manufactured out of the factory they are currently made in (with PS1).  Maybe that's the resason.  I have noticed PS1 bags have an almost identical paper tag as Valentinos.


----------



## mga13

As far as I know Valentinos have always been manufactured on the same factory in Italy. Maybe it was a decision the company took when they started acquiring other companies (like they did with PS) and since the factory began making products for other brands too, it seems logical.


----------



## mga13

LADIEEEEEES!!! I JUST SAW A BIT OF THE FW2011 COLLECTION AND IT IS GORGEOUS.
There are python boots, lace, plaid, navy, burgundy, green, nude, black and a dash of lilac.

I'll post the pics and a review in the Valentino through the years thread soon!


----------



## mga13

Uhhh but the bags seem to have studs... again.


----------



## frick&frack

python lace & lilac


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:


> Uhhh but the bags seem to have studs... again.



  :cry:


----------



## mga13

Here are some pictures of the looks: Close-ups of the bags coming soon.


----------



## mga13

More...


----------



## mga13

and more...


----------



## mga13

the last bit...


----------



## Expy00

Python and lace rock!!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

mga13 said:


> LADIEEEEEES!!! I JUST SAW A BIT OF THE FW2011 COLLECTION AND IT IS GORGEOUS.
> There are python boots, lace, plaid, navy, burgundy, green, nude, black and a dash of lilac.
> 
> I'll post the pics and a review in the Valentino through the years thread soon!


 

I am so all in I love Python and lace ...


----------



## Mithril

Wonderful!  Thanks Mga.  Agree python & lace are all good; but I hope the bags won't all be in the Rockstud vein. . .


----------



## tanya t

hey ladies! just wanted to say hi! I have been crazy busy with kids, parties, etc the past week. I have also been obsessing over getting a LV NICE train case for my cosmetics. I am looking for a preloved one since it'll sitting in my bathroom.... and a new one is over $2k....anyway...just wanted to say hi.


----------



## mga13

Hi tanya! 
I think I know which LV case your are talking about and it is beautiful, I hope you'll find yours very soon.


----------



## egglet

Hi Ladies.. just got a quick question about the 360 bags.. for those of you who have them, do you find it hard to get things in and out of the bag or search for things?


----------



## LabelLover81

I have only used mine a handful of times and I don't remember it being especially difficult, but I have posted already in the thread about my system for staying organized in my bag!


----------



## Expy00

egglet said:


> Hi Ladies.. just got a quick question about the 360 bags.. for those of you who have them, do you find it hard to get things in and out of the bag or search for things?



I don't carry that much in any of my hand bags so for me, it's easy to locate my items in the 360 hobo. At most, all I carry are the following: cell phone, car/house keys, french wallet, and small cosmetic bag.


----------



## vesna

mga13 said:


> I'm doing the Maison reference thread today, and it's dedicated to vesna


 
dear everyone and especially *mga13* I have got it and I am going to post my photos tonight !

Story about my search for Maison got so complicated that I have to tell it here in a looooooong post 

Trying to find authentic and crazy - non responsive sellers on ebay,\i found an older model on Portero. Now the problem with official shopping in official stores is that anything that officially comes from abroad, customs are so high even on old used stuff, that it makes no sense.

I found parcel forwarding service in the US and she sent it to me via regular post as a gift.

All that went all great, she mailed it to me on Tuesday morning, to my WORK, to avoid my husband snooping around package, I would come from work like that is the bag I had for ages (he does not know a thing ).

Tuesday afternoon we have a meeting at work and the entire staff takes unprecedented move to go to strike ! That would mean that we can not go to our offices during the strike and we have no access to any facility at the university. 

Normal person would be worried sick for the outcome and picket line and all that, but I am not quite normal. I came to this country from much more severe political events than university professors strike , and knew that resolution of that will be fine, BUT  what about my VALENTINO Maison that is due Thursday ???? Last night (Wednesay midnight) was the due for strike - yes or no, depending on the agreement. 

I was sitting by my computer for hours until 11:38 p.m. - 22 minutes before the official start of the strike - when the website changes to : agreement OK< strike avoided

I jump almost as high as the ceiling because in the morning I will go and take my Valentino MAISON. When I took it out of the box, it was such an amazing feeling, this is indeed a special workmanship. It has such  wrinkled soft leather and yet amazing shape, not rigid, not slouchy, just ideal.

THANKS for support, I really entered this forum with a BANG!

And by the way regarding being "not normal person" I quote Sheldon Cooper from my favorite TV show "Big Bang Theory" : "I am not crazy, my mom  had me tested"


----------



## LabelLover81

I don't know if anyone on here can outdo your Valentino story!  

Congrats on avoiding strike and getting your bag!  Please post pics soon, we can't wait to see it!


----------



## mga13

Wow vesna! I'm glad your new baby finally arrived. I'll be glued to the computer waiting for your reveal!

And welcome to the Valentino insanity! We are "not normal" around here too


----------



## tanya t

That is such a great story!!!! U r too cute vesna!!!!! Congrats on your new bag! Wear it well!


----------



## tanya t

Got my valentino catalog today!!!! Such great eye candy!!!!!


----------



## Expy00

Congratulations on your Maison, Vesna!! I'm so glad to hear that the bag arrived safe and sound, as well as the news that you will not have to worry about going on strike at your university.


----------



## vesna

thanks so much girls, but I am really i na need for calming down, so I posted on authenticate hread all the details, because I do not know if it is real bag or not. many fakes are made of identical looking leather with various tags inside. I understand that mine is old, with black lining, it came like it was brand new with that very thin plastic over metal tag (maybe Portero provided it?), smelling not really like a nice leather...not bad but .....I had issues before with YSL, smelled fishy, and it tirned out it is the dye used for that colour...and Prada stinking like chemical, and it was again plum colour containing stinky pigment Prada girls reposted it as normal). Well this one is not the best smell either.

Anyway, I will not rest until we see the verdict or until I return it to Portero :wondering


----------



## Mithril

Hi Vesna,

I checked your pics too & agree with LL and Mga: it is authentic!!   The smell problem is tough but probably can be improved with dryer sheets or sealing it with baking soda (if you search smell you can find some good tips).

I am glad you avoided a strike too.  Your customs story sounds somewhat like mine with my gold python Histoire (I posted before under Valentino reveal by Mithril); I am so glad it worked out for you!!

Mithril


----------



## mga13

Vesna, I just saw your mod picture at the Maison referente thread and I must say that it looks amazing on you! Contrats again.

Oh and about the platic that covered the nameplate, all brand-new Valentinos come with that plastic. Some people use the bag and leave the plastic on tho.


----------



## vesna

Mithril said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> I checked your pics too & agree with LL and Mga: it is authentic!!  The smell problem is tough but probably can be improved with dryer sheets or sealing it with baking soda (if you search smell you can find some good tips).
> 
> I am glad you avoided a strike too. Your customs story sounds somewhat like mine with my gold python Histoire (I posted before under Valentino reveal by Mithril); I am so glad it worked out for you!!
> 
> Mithril


 
oooh Mithril I went thorugh your collection ad my god you have beautirs there Valentino as well as Miu Miu, fringed bags I have never seen in my life and they look amazing

and today strike is for certain off and we continued with our beloved students....I cried today...student association  made cup cakes for all of us professors  in soldarity




mga13 said:


> Vesna, I just saw your mod picture at the Maison referente thread and I must say that it looks amazing on you! Contrats again.
> 
> Oh and about the platic that covered the nameplate, all brand-new Valentinos come with that plastic. Some people use the bag and leave the plastic on tho.


 
thanks Mga, I realized how great the bag was from the moment I saw it,but I was pertified of fakes with such similar leather that I had to have it checked. I am authenticating YSL and have two YSL besace bags, but can never tell without tens of photos of specific details if the bag is real or not, amazing fakes they make, amazing

I realize that the smell is just new  leather smell that stayed for a long time stored, and it is not at all bad, just strange, that is all...I am in lovem since I wear mostly black, gray or beige, a pop of colour like this is amazing !

thanks again for everything


----------



## mga13

Hey girls, here are some backstage pictures from the FW2011 runway show:


----------



## LabelLover81

I got ANOTHER Valentino today ladies... will the madness ever stop??!!

I got this one because it's fairly basic and I'm missing the basic bags in my bag collection I think  (or at least that sounds like a decent excuse).  Will reveal sometime late next week!


----------



## mga13

Wow LL congrats! The answer is no, the madness will never stop 

Is it the Lace and Straw  Dome Bag?


----------



## tanya t

congrats LL!!!! Cant wait to see what you got...


----------



## Mithril

Dear LL,

Can't wait to see!  I totally understand the madness 'cause I've got it too.  My bag families bring so much happiness. . .I know I said I was on a ban, but this past week I bought a Miu Miu I couldn't pass up & now I'm eyeing another V bag on ebay. . .


----------



## vesna

madness never stops, just stalls for a short while and goes on...I thought I had all Miu Miu I wanted and then I saw  your Miu Miu...OMG what a colour and new hardware they have put on bow as well is to die for.


----------



## Expy00

Congratulations on your latest Valentino acquisition, LL!! I can't wait to see a reveal/photos of your new hand bag 


Ladies, I'm a bit frustrated right now as I broke down and ordered another pair of V heels on 3/6 and was told that the shoes would ship out from a store in  CA and that I should have the shoes by 3/10. I finally received a shipping confirmation and unfortunately, the shoes didn't get shipped out until yesterday from VA and aren't scheduled to be delivered until 3/18 now


----------



## vesna

Expy00 said:


> Congratulations on your latest Valentino acquisition, LL!! I can't wait to see a reveal/photos of your new hand bag
> 
> 
> Ladies, I'm a bit frustrated right now as I broke down and ordered another pair of V heels on 3/6 and was told that the shoes would ship out from a store in CA and that I should have the shoes by 3/10. I finally received a shipping confirmation and unfortunately, the shoes didn't get shipped out until yesterday from VA and aren't scheduled to be delivered until 3/18 now


 
I can just offer understanding, I have everything delievered in Canada from the rest of the world with weeks of wait, when I see in tracking that the item is in customs for  days I have an urge to burst and call the customs to let it go ...they will come in less than  a week (6 days only )


----------



## Expy00

vesna said:


> I can just offer understanding, I have everything delievered in Canada from the rest of the world with weeks of wait, when I see in tracking that the item is in customs for  days I have an urge to burst and call the customs to let it go ...they will come in less than  a week (6 days only )




Vesna, I really do feel for you with regards to the additional shipping times and also having to deal with customs for any shipments that you receive in Canada. I've also heard that most designer items are more expensive there in Canada compared to what we pay for them here in the US.


----------



## aeonat

Expy00: sorry to hear that they have delayed your shipment. But at least they didn't lose it like my Gucci flat! Heheh so enjoy the other two pairs first !


----------



## Expy00

^^ Thanks, Aeonat. I still feel bad about your lost Gucci flats/shipment! Hopefully, everything will go smoothly with any and all future shoe orders that we place.


----------



## Mithril

Vesna-thanks for the kind comments.  Expy00-sorry to hear about the customs delays.  After my recent experience I feel your pain & wish u luck!


----------



## LabelLover81

Expy, so sorry to hear that!  It's a total bummer when stuff like that happens! 

MGA, EXCELLENT couture thread!  Thanks for putting it up!


----------



## mga13

You're welcome!
I really enjoy making those reference threads, I think I'll make more.


----------



## Expy00

Thank you, Mithril and LL! In the grand scheme of things, I feel like such a heel for being frustrated about the shoes given the recent events in Japan.


----------



## LabelLover81

I know, when you see things like that in the news, it does put things in perspective, huh?


----------



## Expy00

It certainly does, LL. I feel so sad and awful for those individuals that have lost everything, including loved ones during this disaster.


----------



## LabelLover81

Ladies don't be shy about posting your bag in the correct reference forum, the more pics the better!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Ladies, I'm so excited!  Today I'm making the season switch!  I'm taking all of my spring/summer handbags out of storage and putting away my fall/winter bags.  Hooray!  I have missed my summer beauties!


----------



## vesna

LabelLover81 said:


> Ladies, I'm so excited!  Today I'm making the season switch!  I'm taking all of my spring/summer handbags out of storage and putting away my fall/winter bags.  Hooray!  I have missed my summer beauties!



lucky you, we have melting snow here, not for fine boots, I have Doc Martens boots, but my Maison is so happy with me everywhere all the time


----------



## Expy00

LabelLover81 said:


> Ladies, I'm so excited!  Today I'm making the season switch!  I'm taking all of my spring/summer handbags out of storage and putting away my fall/winter bags.  Hooray!  I have missed my summer beauties!




Good for you, LL! I've also got my hand bags and shoes stored and sorted according to the season. It'll definitely be fun to wear the Spring/Summer items once again when it finally stops raining


----------



## mga13

Sounds great LL! The spring is already there! Valentino's colorful flowers are just perfect for the season.


----------



## mga13

Ok girls I just created another reference thread-this time for the Vertigo. Sorry, I couldn't resist it. I loooove making those threads!


----------



## LabelLover81

I'll add my black vertigo!


----------



## tanya t

i need to add mine too....sorry...


----------



## LabelLover81

Tanya, you have a vertigo??!!  When did you get it????  Congrats on the sunglasses by the way!!!


----------



## tanya t

LabelLover81 said:


> Tanya, you have a vertigo??!!  When did you get it????  Congrats on the sunglasses by the way!!!




no...i need to add my bags to the appropriate threads...


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> Ladies, I'm so excited!  Today I'm making the season switch!  I'm taking all of my spring/summer handbags out of storage and putting away my fall/winter bags.  Hooray!  I have missed my summer beauties!



huh...I need to do this.  maybe it will perk me up out of the oh-no-hot-weather-is-coming phase.


----------



## LabelLover81

^^  You should DEFINITELY do it F&F!  It was a lot of work, but so worth it.  Even my husband stopped to admire the bags now in the closet.  When he saw my Glamorous tote, he said "Oh I forgot about this one!  I love it!"  LOL


----------



## frick&frack

^sheesh...I was hoping your glamorous tote had somehow made it into my closet


----------



## Expy00

I started cleaning out my closets and started with the shoes. I've now got most of my Spring/Summer shoes organized so that I can easily get to them when the sunny and warm weather finally gets here. I ended up donating around 20 pairs of shoes that I haven't worn within the last 1 - 2 years but still need to go through the rest of my shoes to see if there's anything else that I need to purge/donate.


----------



## LabelLover81

I did that last year.  I ended up selling a BUNCH of shoes on eBay... which I personally found strange.  I would NEVER buy used shoes on eBay, but whatever...
If anyone of them are Coach, or better, try selling them because I was able to sell my old Coach flip flops at $20, and sandals went for around $25!


----------



## Expy00

Yes, there were at least 8 - 10 pairs of Coach shoes that went into the donation pile, LL. My mom ended up setting aside a brand new pair of Via Spiga heels for herself and some   (new) Coach shoes for my aunts and cousins. The rest, we just decided to donate. I've decided against selling my items on eBay after reading so many horror stories and related issues that other sellers have posted about here on TPF.


----------



## vesna

question about reference forum...is there any chance Valentino forum could get a separate reference library with all reference threads in it like other sites? It would help a lot...cheers, V  (I do not know who  does that, Mod or Vlad or Megs.....or...)


----------



## LabelLover81

I think MGA asked the mods for one awhile back, but it  still hasn't happened.  Perhaps we should add it to the feedback forum?


----------



## mga13

Opps... I did ask Nat about it and she told me it would be better to ask Vlad... and then puff... I forgot to ask Vlad. Sorry!
I'll ask him now.


----------



## mga13

Ok, I sent a PM to Vlad yesterday and he said he is going to take care of it, so we'll have our reference library very soon! Yay!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

HOORAY!! I'm so excited to see all of those lovely threads grouped together!


----------



## LabelLover81

Here's a question for your ladies...  How well do your SO's know your handbags?  My husband can pick out a Nuage, a Rosier, a Histoire, a Rose Vertigo, and a Petale by name.  And I LOVE IT!  I think it's absolutely hilarious!  Just today we were watching a movie, and a girl came up on the screen and he said "look at that ugly Juicy hoodie".  I burst out laughing!


----------



## frick&frack

he doesn't know bags, but he DEFINITELY knows shoes!!!


----------



## mga13

He is as knowledgeable about handbags as a construction brick. He might say: "Ok, this looks nice, that doesn't" and that's about it. On the other hand, my oldest son knows my tastes. Is not like he knows about handbags, but he can recognize brands and knows if I'm going to like something or not.


----------



## Mithril

My DH has gotten pretty good.  He feels he knows more about designer bags than any other man at his company & has impressed the ladies at work with his knowledge of Valentino details & how to tell fakes.  

Thankfully, he shares my taste in V bags.  He feels they are worth the cost for workmanship and beauty.  Some other pricey bags recently featured on purseblog by Megs elicited the comment, "Really?  $3K for that?  Looks like a shopping bag you'd buy at Target."


----------



## COACH ADDICT

DH is so well versed in Coach that he out shines the SA at the Stores.. He was offered a Job at the FP Store and the Outlet last year when he went to Vegas due to he know how...

LOL


----------



## LabelLover81

I love that!  Great story CA!  BTW, where in the world have you been??? I thought you abandoned your V friends!


----------



## tanya t

ladies....last night on housewives of miami...scottie pipins wife was wearing my sequins 360 and another lady(don't know name) had a white bow bag. Every week I see these girls rockin valentino!!!! love it!!!anyone else see?????


----------



## frick&frack

^I SAW THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  the miami ladies have worn lots of V...unlike the other shows.  someone was carrying a maison recently, & I think I saw a histoire too.


----------



## mga13

Sounds interesting. I guess I should watch that show.


----------



## tanya t

O.C. ladies are all about their lv's but the miami ladies seem to love valentino!!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Yay Miami!  Makes sense to me.  V is much more flashy than LV and Miami is all about  the flash!  LOL!
I did see Kim from RHOA carrying a Nuage once.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

LabelLover81 said:


> Yay Miami! Makes sense to me. V is much more flashy than LV and Miami is all about the flash! LOL!
> I did see Kim from RHOA carrying a Nuage once.


 
LOL, yes us MIAMI ladies are Flash...  

The funny thing is we just about carry everything down here it is super common to see Hermes and there is some Valentino around but I find that it's only a few of use that carry V you need to not need the Validation of the Label to carry V...
many people down here are about brands that are well known...  LV, Coach, Hermes, Channel ect...


----------



## frick&frack

ummm...I wouldn't say we're into flash...I'd say we're into REAL style.  LV isn't style...

mrs. pippin lives here in fort lauderdale with me...less than 1 mile away from my house, in fact (she was carrying the sequin 360)


----------



## LabelLover81

I love flash F&F... no offense intended!


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> I love flash F&F... no offense intended!



are you kidding me?  have you seen my nail polish collection?  I'm the queen of glitter 

I love me some flash too!  I think it's a stereotype that miami is into flash.  we do like our bright tropical colors down here, & I wear lots of flash.  I guess I can separate myself from the tacky stereotype of miami since I live up here in ft laud


----------



## LabelLover81

So today I was carrying my Nymphe Garden Tote out to the dry cleaners.  A girl stopped me and said "Oh!  Is that a Juicy bag?"  I said "no" and just smiled.  And she said "Oh I thought it was... I know those bags are REALLY pricey and high end!  But yours is pretty anyway"


----------



## Mithril

That reminds me of when a girl stopped me and said of my black patent Primavere tote, "Kinda neat, is that a Big Buddha?" I said, "No, it's a Valentino, but thanks."  

Not on the same style planet in my view, but it all depends on perspective I guess.


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> So today I was carrying my Nymphe Garden Tote out to the dry cleaners.  A girl stopped me and said "Oh!  Is that a Juicy bag?"  I said "no" and just smiled.  And she said "Oh I thought it was... I know those bags are REALLY pricey and high end!  But yours is pretty anyway"


^WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT???  clearly, there's no accounting for taste.  a JUICY?????  




Mithril said:


> That reminds me of when a girl stopped me and said of my black patent Primavere tote, "Kinda neat, is that a Big Buddha?" I said, "No, it's a Valentino, but thanks."
> 
> Not on the same style planet in my view, but it all depends on perspective I guess.


great comeback!!!


----------



## mga13

LL and Mithril: Your stories are so funny! I mean, how could that happen? Juicy and Big Buddha... Valentino...


----------



## mga13

Hey ladies, I just wanted to let you know that the official name of this bag is "Va Va Boom":







...a bit wacky don't you think?


----------



## LabelLover81

I know right?!  I didn't even bother to correct her because someone who mistakes Valentino for Juicy doesn't even warrant an explanation.  Is that horrible of me?


----------



## mga13

No, not at all. She didn't say that in a mean way so I guess you not correcting her was ok.


----------



## frick&frack

mga13 said:


> Hey ladies, I just wanted to let you know that the official name of this bag is "Va Va Boom":
> 
> ...a bit wacky don't you think?


^ummm...I'm passing on that one...




LabelLover81 said:


> I know right?!  I didn't even bother to correct her because someone who mistakes Valentino for Juicy doesn't even warrant an explanation.  Is that horrible of me?


^no...I feel the same.  I've been known to give a "you're such a dumb ---" look, say nothing, & walk away.


----------



## mga13

frick&frack said:


> ^no...I feel the same. I've been known to give a "you're such a dumb ---" look, say nothing, & walk away.


 
It's funny I do THE SAME!, sometimes a bit too much. After the "look" they disappear.


----------



## frick&frack

mga13 said:


> It's funny I do THE SAME!, sometimes a bit too much. After the "look" they disappear.



I try to abide by the saying...better to be thought a fool than open your mouth & prove it.  but not everyone does...


----------



## mga13

I don't care too much for the little mistakes people make, On the other hand, are the "comments with a dash of maliciousness" that I have a problem with. Some people say things almost looking for trouble.


----------



## vesna

LabelLover81 said:


> So today I was carrying my Nymphe Garden Tote out to the dry cleaners.  A girl stopped me and said "Oh!  Is that a Juicy bag?"  I said "no" and just smiled.  And she said "Oh I thought it was... I know those bags are REALLY pricey and high end!  But yours is pretty anyway"





Mithril said:


> That reminds me of when a girl stopped me and said of my black patent Primavere tote, "Kinda neat, is that a Big Buddha?" I said, "No, it's a Valentino, but thanks."
> 
> Not on the same style planet in my view, but it all depends on perspective I guess.



:lolots: this made my day !!!!

My red Maison everyone I know gives a serious look, touches and says nothing at all. Just high respect, not knowing what to ask or say. I don't think anyone knows it is valentino. Cofussion is between obvious luxury in a bag and my All Star sneakers  or Doc Martens boots


----------



## vesna

Oh, there a funny story for you regarding some bags' quality ! You know Mulberry Alexa bag, the hype about it, everyone wants it etc etc...looks great on photographs, and it looks like the bag I would use a lot. I would carry my stuff and student papers in one bag, it is slouchy enough for me to like it, structured enough to look like a school bag...anyway I loved it and bought it !

hmmmmmmmmm, Mulberry famous for amazing leather, sturdy, forever lasting, the older the bag, the better it looks...

what was wrong with the bag I got ? Papery, thin, Mulberry girls on the forum worried about carrying anything heavier than a wallet in such a large bag....they report seing in the streets ripped shoulder straps of Alexas on some girls, report colour fading,

OK, I will give it a try, I will not be so judgmental, maybe with time it will become more like real Mulberry leather

THEN, my student comes by with amazing version of Alexa, AMAZING ! everything my $1300 bag did not have. Gorgeous pebbled leather, smooshy, yummy leather, strong, she had textbooks in it, colour 100 times nicer, redder oak than my oak colour!

I say "Wow, what a great Alexa !", and she is sooooo embarassed, red in face, says "oh, no, this is a bag from a mall store, no name store, it was a cheap COPY $45, I don't have the money for the original, but I am saving for the real thing, it must be a gorgeous bag judging from the pictures of Alexa Chung carrying it, I will have the money for the real thing one day"

I was in such a shock ! I showed her my REAL Alexa, bought in Harrods in London, as one of the finer specimen. She could not believe it. She was so happy that she did not blow her savings...as for me, I sold mine for the same money I had spent on it in 5 minutes that the bag managed to last on ebay. I posted it, wanted to revise listing with more photos, and BIN happened !


----------



## Mithril

That is a good story Vesna.  I will only pay my money for a bag that I like & has good quality.  I feel my Valentinos do & are very sturdy.  However, there are some "It" bags that are a total rip off.  Like reading the stories about the $3000+ Prada fairy bags whose colors dripped & ran with a few drops of moisture. . .


----------



## tanya t

Mithril said:


> That is a good story Vesna.  I will only pay my money for a bag that I like & has good quality.  I feel my Valentinos do & are very sturdy.  However, there are some "It" bags that are a total rip off.  Like reading the stories about the $3000+ Prada fairy bags whose colors dripped & ran with a few drops of moisture. . .




Lol....i had one of the first fairy bags sold in ny....the colors ran after it got a tad wet.....luckily, i was able to return and 1 month later i got a bag from the second batch which was sealed properly!!!! To date, it is one of my favorite bags!!!!!


I think every design house has it's issues....overall, i do believe Valentino's are made very well especially for their price point!


----------



## Mithril

I was in Valentino Boston today; Elena the awesome SA says hi to tanya & Labellover.  She is still searching for the right glasses for you tanya; I'm glad to hear you got a good quality Prada fairy bag .

I didn't buy any bags but I did buy some Red V clothes.  Mostly they only have Red V bags now which are really cute too.  The leather is very soft.  I am seriously tempted by the silver sequin bag with the tan bow. . .


----------



## LabelLover81

^^  I think there's one on eBay right now.  Of course, they aren't ridiculously priced to begin with you so could always just pay retail. 
Mithril, I've been meaning to ask, how do you like your red roses bag that you just got a few weeks ago?  I think that bag is absolutely FABULOUS but I can't bring myself to spend the $$.  If it's a good bag, maybe I can work up the funds when bags go on sale in the spring.


----------



## Mithril

I love  my red leather roses bag LabelLover.  It went on a weekend trip to Newport last weekend.  The weather was quite cold after being warm on Friday (which I missed being at work), so I was all bundled up in black coat/black hat etc but my red roses bag brightened everything up!  

The leather is soooo soft & smells wonderful & the bag is very light.  Holds all my stuff just beautifully.  Lots of inside pockets too.  There is one I ebay right now, but I think it is a bit sketchy though seller has 100% feedback.  The seller has never sold bags only cars/car parts (WTF???/! Who buys a Mercedes on ebay??  I never knew you could.)


----------



## LabelLover81

I know which one you are talking about.  It's authentic, but honestly, he's selling it so close to the retail price, I would rather buy it from a store just for the fun of it.  Oh well!  I'm DEFINITELY going to have to wait till it shows up on (Fe)eBay for ALOT cheaper, or till the summer sales.


----------



## mga13

I took this picture just for fun and I'd like to share it with you ladies:


----------



## LabelLover81

Hahaha!  I LOVe it!!!!!  It just made my night. Looks like a sculpture. I bet Mr. Garavani would love it as well.


----------



## egglet

awesome red tower mga! must have been heaps of fun stacking the boxes up


----------



## mga13

Thank you ladies! Hahaha yes, it was so much fun! I like that picture because it looks like Christmas!


----------



## tanya t

I love it!!!! I have no valentino boxes for some reason


----------



## LabelLover81

Tanya, I don't have any for my bags either.  I wonder if Valentino boxes aren't common in the US?


----------



## frick&frack

mga13 said:


> I took this picture just for fun and I'd like to share it with you ladies:


^a tower of awesome!!!!!!!!!!!   




tanya t said:


> I love it!!!! I have no valentino boxes for some reason





LabelLover81 said:


> Tanya, I don't have any for my bags either.  I wonder if Valentino boxes aren't common in the US?


^ ^^ I don't have boxes either...


----------



## mga13

Valentino send bags with boxes to the retailers only if the retailers ask for it. So if, for example, Saks does't ask for the red boxes, they'll get a generic cardboard box only. In that case, the retailer won't give any box to the customer. Somehow I got one of those generic cardboard boxes with my Lilac Catch Bowler, I'll take pictures just for reference.

I think that if the customer asks for a gift box when buying a bag at the boutique and some department stores they'll include one.


----------



## LabelLover81

MGA, is it weird that I think I love you?  You are such a wealth of knowledge, it just makes me so happy!


----------



## frick&frack

^+1 on that sentiment


----------



## LabelLover81

Whenever I buy from a department store, they don't give me a box at all.  They just put the bag in the dustbag, and then put it in their shopping bag. 
When I bought from Valentino.com I got lovely black boxes, but they don't say Valentino on them.  When I bought from Shopstyle.com, I got a HUGE pink box that said shopstyle.


----------



## frick&frack

I've only bought from department stores & ebay.  no boxes whatsoever.  but honestly, that's OK.  I'd feel obligated to save them, & I don't want to use my storage space for empty boxes


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> MGA, is it weird that I think I love you? You are such a wealth of knowledge, it just makes me so happy!


 


frick&frack said:


> ^+1 on that sentiment


 
Hahaha thanks! I'm happy to share what I know with all of you


----------



## mga13

Here are some pics of the "generic cardboard box": (Sorry about the bag quality - see attachments)

That's the box that comes from the factory. If the retailer asks for the red giftbox, they'll put the bag inside the red box and then put the red box inside the generic cardboard box. If not, they'll just put the bag with its dustbag inside the generic box and a LOT of tissue paper.

See how the stiker is very similar to those on the red boxes and paper tags. It includes the code of the product and the name of the client (the retailer) Retailers in rare cases give you a box at all. This one came with my Lilac baby but I don't like it so I don't store the bag inside that box.


----------



## LabelLover81

I know Valentino.com is operated by Yoox, but I can't believe they don't use the red Valentino boxes!


----------



## Expy00

What a wonderful tower of "red" boxes, *Mga13*!! That would look great as a Christmas display for the holidays.

Sadly, I've never received boxes for any of my Gucci or Valentino hand bag purchases. However, I have asked for and been given boxes to store my limited edition LV and Coach items and always receive boxes for any Chanel purchases.


----------



## mga13

Thanks expy!

I think it depends on the brand. As you said, Chanel always gives boxes, but some brands do not. I remember Fendi used to give yellow boxes, but not anymore. I believe it is a trend nowdays.


----------



## PinkTissue

Valentino boutiques always give me boxes for my wallet purchases. But they never give me a box when I purchased my rosier tote there. But I love the red Valentino shopping paper bag which comes with a black ribbon. They are so nice that I asked the SA to give me a few more.


----------



## tanya t

I bought these today in TJ Max for 40.00....they are Valentino...ish!


----------



## LabelLover81

tanya t said:


> I bought these today in TJ Max for 40.00....they are Valentino...ish!



Definitely Valenino-ish!  You should post the pic in our Looks like Valentino, but it's isn't thread!


----------



## mga13

tanya t said:


> I bought these today in TJ Max for 40.00....they are Valentino...ish!


 
I love your new shoes, congrats!


----------



## LabelLover81

You know what irks me?  Alot of times when a review is done of a Valentino bag on the purse blog, alot of the people who comment say they are sick of Valentino doing flowers.  Here's an example.  Ummm, that's what Valentino is about!!!  I don't get why people don't understand that.  I wrote one time "no one asks Burberry to stop doing plaid, no one asks Chanel to stop quilting their leather, and no one CERTAINLY asks LV to stop doing logo"  No one ever bothered to respond to that.  

What do you ladies think?  Should Valentino move on from florals?


----------



## frick&frack

ABSOLUTELY NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!  that's called signature style...


----------



## PinkTissue

I love the flowers! I am wondering whether people judges bag based on a picture. I may not like some of the bags in the pic but I changed my mind once I see it in real life! It is not helping me to stay on my ban since my work place is 10 min away from a Valentino boutique. But I know not everyone stayed or worked near a Valentino boutique so they only have the stock photo to comment.


----------



## LabelLover81

PT raises a good point.  I have always thought Valentino bags do not photograph well.


----------



## mga13

That's true, Valentino bags are IRL things.

I always thought that everyone has the right to see thing the way they want... if they do not appreciate the beauty of Valentinos, whatever, more bags for me.

Valentinos are an "acquired taste", not everyone understands them at first sight and not many people can pull them off. It takes a high level of style and a strong personality to carry those bags, otherwise you'll look like "the bag is wearing the girl" instead of the woman that carries the bag. It starts with the way you carry yourself.

And no... Valentino should never stop doing flowers or bows, or pleats and ruffles or any other embellishment they have mastered over the years. Those things are their "codes", their DNA.


----------



## egglet

couldn't agree more with mga! 

I too think that Valentino bags look so much better IRL... I suppose part of the reason why is being able to feel the super soft leather and see the pretty detailing up close


----------



## tanya t

mga13 said:


> I love your new shoes, congrats!



Thanks! I loved the lace pattern and the price was right!


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:


> That's true, Valentino bags are IRL things.
> 
> I always thought that everyone has the right to see thing the way they want... if they do not appreciate the beauty of Valentinos, whatever, more bags for me.
> 
> Valentinos are an "acquired taste", not everyone understands them at first sight and not many people can pull them off. It takes a high level of style and a strong personality to carry those bags, otherwise you'll look like "the bag is wearing the girl" instead of the woman that carries the bag. It starts with the way you carry yourself.
> 
> And no... Valentino should never stop doing flowers or bows, or pleats and ruffles or any other embellishment they have mastered over the years. Those things are their "codes", their DNA.



Well said MGA!


----------



## Mithril

I hope Valentino will stay with flowers/bows/ruffles etc.  I agree-this is their signature and what sets them apart from the many other cookie cutter designer brands.  Their quality is amazing.  

I am constantly amazed by what the fashion writers find to be high style in purses-many to me are so bland and unoriginal I would never pay my money for them; others are totally kooky and unfeminine.  Each to their own I guess.

I will continue to wear my flowery Valentino bags with joy.  I feel like this expresses my love of pretty things, flowers, color and makes a statement about what I stand for.  Mga is totally right.


----------



## mga13

I always thought my Red Studded Satchel was from FW2006, but today I found out it is from SS2007. At least now I am sure about it, unlike my Black Double Bow tote, which I am not really sure from what season it comes from or even if thats its real name. I always "need" to know everything about my bags... does the same thing happens to you girls?


----------



## LabelLover81

Oh most definitely!  I think the history of a bag is super important.  It's always nice to know if you're carrying a "rare" bag or something that was made with a certain idea.  For example, I had no idea which bags came from Mr. Garavani's last collection until we created our research threads.  Now that I do know, I think they are even more special.  

How did you find out which season your bag came from?


----------



## mga13

I spent a few hours looking at SS2007 bags. The stitching, the leather and the stitch holes, specially on SS2007 Red Histoires look just like on my Studded Satchel. FW2006 bags have different characteristics. For example, look at this picture:







2006 Studded Satchels look a bit different. Besides, all 2006 Studded Satchels have one zipper pull, on the other hand, some 2007 Studded Satchels have one zipper pull and others have two zipper pulls. Mine has two. Now I am sure it is a SS2007.


----------



## mga13

Now that I think about it... we should do more reference thread! Those are like so much fun!


----------



## PinkTissue

Anyone could get hold of old copies of the reference books in Valentino boutiques? I realised that even the Valentino website do not have the complete collection. I have seen bags at the Valentino boutique not seen anywhere - not at the official website/ad campaigns.


----------



## mga13

That's the thing with Valentino, it's impossible to know every bag from every season, they always make so many but never show online everything.


----------



## PinkTissue

mga13 said:


> That's the thing with Valentino, it's impossible to know every bag from every season, they always make so many but never show online everything.



It is the same for almost every premier designer. Fendi is even worse. I love their roll bags. But they produce so many patterns that I spend a lot of time trying to decide the bag seen outside of the Fendi boutique whether it is a genuine bag or a knock-off


----------



## mga13

I think boutiques can give the customers a copy of the current catalogue when possible. Also, catalogues appear at ebay from time to time.


----------



## mga13

Valentino FW 2008 Catalogue:
http://cgi.ebay.com/VALENTINO-GARAVANI-FASHION-CATALOG-2008-2009-FALL-/380329944145?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item588d6e6451

Thats the only one available right now.


----------



## mga13

FW 2010:
http://cgi.ebay.com/VALENTINO-FALL-2010-FASHION-CATALOG-NEW-L-K-2011-/370446085501?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item56404ead7d

SS2011 Garden Party:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Valentino-Garden-Party-Spring-Summer-Coll-2011-catalog-/400200444958?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d2dce2c1e


----------



## LabelLover81

Two reveals for me!


----------



## frick&frack

^when? where?


----------



## LabelLover81

Right Here!

I'm ashamed to also add I have three other V items coming this week


----------



## tanya t

Three???????


----------



## LabelLover81

*three!*


----------



## egglet

how exciting LL! can't wait to see them!! be sure to post pics!  

Ps. I need your expert knowledge!  is the nude maison on eBay the same bag as this? They look so similar.. but at the same time not? 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod117990015&parentId=cat6410731&masterId=cat6060749&index=26&cmCat=cat000000cat000001cat000009cat000019cat6060749cat6410731


----------



## LabelLover81

They are not the same. My guess is the one on eBay is from 2007 or 2008


----------



## LabelLover81

egglet said:


> how exciting LL! can't wait to see them!! be sure to post pics!
> 
> Ps. I need your expert knowledge!  is the nude maison on eBay the same bag as this? They look so similar.. but at the same time not?
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod117990015&parentId=cat6410731&masterId=cat6060749&index=26&cmCat=cat000000cat000001cat000009cat000019cat6060749cat6410731



Did a bit of research.  The one on eBay is from Fall Winter 2008


----------



## egglet

Thanks for the info LL! So would I be right in saying that they are the same style of bag but from different seasons and different colours?


----------



## LabelLover81

Yes, that is correct!


----------



## frick&frack

oh, how I do love living vicariously through you right now  



LabelLover81 said:


> Right Here!
> 
> I'm ashamed to also add I have three other V items coming this week


----------



## LabelLover81

Okay ladies, I know we've all been buying lately... who else has stuff on the way?


----------



## frick&frack

just nail polish 



LabelLover81 said:


> Okay ladies, I know we've all been buying lately... who else has stuff on the way?


----------



## LabelLover81

frick&frack said:


> just nail polish



LOL!  Better than nothing!


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> LOL!  Better than nothing!











and flip flops too :ninja:


----------



## LabelLover81

frick&frack said:


> *and flip flops too* :ninja:



For those of you who missed it the first time... like I did


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> For those of you who missed it the first time... like I did



you are a stinker 

:ninja: there's a reason why that was small & gray..._I have a gigantic flip flop collection_


----------



## tanya t

nothing on the way
but I got my legs waxed for the first time yesterday and I bought a package deal at the wax place....:weird:


----------



## egglet

LabelLover81 said:


> For those of you who missed it the first time... like I did



HAHAHA how sneaky! I would never have noticed if you didn't point that out!


----------



## frick&frack

egglet said:


> HAHAHA how sneaky! I would never have noticed if you didn't point that out!


----------



## PinkTissue

Grrrrrr........trying to clear my closet to make way for future Valentino items. I have been trying to sell off my my almost brand new LV Fleuri  (used 3 times) & LV Pomme French Purse (used once for 3 hrs) which comes with the receipt, dust bag, box and even the LV paper bag for HALF PRICE. Nobody wants them. Since technically I am on a ban, I figured that if I sell to buy Valentino, I am technically not breaking a ban. But it looked as though nobody wants LV wallets


----------



## LabelLover81

Ladies, she may be a "poor man's version" of Mithril's latest, but I still love her!  She just arrived:


----------



## PinkTissue

It is so pretty! And the color is very nice too. CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Thanks PT!  And I'm sorry to hear about the trouble you're having with selling your LV wallet.  Sometimes I think the LV market is a bit over saturated.  Perhaps you can try offering free shipping to differentiate your item?  In the past, that has been the catalyst for helping me to decide between two items.


----------



## PinkTissue

LabelLover81 said:


> Thanks PT!  And I'm sorry to hear about the trouble you're having with selling your LV wallet.  Sometimes I think the LV market is a bit over saturated.  Perhaps you can try offering free shipping to differentiate your item?  In the past, that has been the catalyst for helping me to decide between two items.



I am trying to sell locally so there is no postage involved. I come from such a small country that you could travel one end of the island to the other end within 2 hours. So when you sell locally, you are expected to meet up with your buyer, especially for expensive items.

If I sell overseas, the postage would be quite expensive as the package would need to be insured and I prefer FedEx or Speedpost (USPS equivalent) which allows tracking. 

Well, I would need to break my mental mindset about selling overseas. I actually prefer my buyer to see and touch the items so that there would be no dispute. The last time I sold my LV bag and met the buyer at the Starbucks cafe, I brought along a torch light so that the buyer could look at the date code. I got really strange looks from other people in the cafe.


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> Ladies, she may be a "poor man's version" of Mithril's latest, but I still love her! She just arrived:


 
Divine!


----------



## egglet

LabelLover81 said:


> Ladies, she may be a "poor man's version" of Mithril's latest, but I still love her!  She just arrived:



Lovely bag LL! Any modelling pics?


----------



## frick&frack

OMG...stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I am soooooooooooooo jelly :greengrin:



LabelLover81 said:


> Ladies, she may be a "poor man's version" of Mithril's latest, but I still love her!  She just arrived:


----------



## tanya t

Congrats!


----------



## tanya t

BTW...I CAN'T CALL YOU LL....ALL I THINK OF IS HOT & SWEATY LL COOL J!!!


----------



## egglet

tanya t said:


> BTW...I CAN'T CALL YOU LL....ALL I THINK OF IS HOT & SWEATY LL COOL J!!!



:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## LabelLover81

tanya t said:


> BTW...I CAN'T CALL YOU LL....ALL I THINK OF IS HOT & SWEATY LL COOL J!!!



Wow, what a coincidence!  That's pretty much what I look like!  :boxing:


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> Wow, what a coincidence! That's pretty much what I look like! :boxing:


 
Ok that was funny!


----------



## LabelLover81

My favorite Valentino collections come from the Fall/Winter 2009 line and the Spring Summer 2010.  What about the rest of you ladies?


----------



## mga13

My favorite collections come from an era I like to call "The Golden Age of Valentino Bags", a period that starts with the Fall/Winter 2006 collection and ends with the Fall/Winter 2009 collection. Everything was sooooo chic, glamorous, innovative, complicated, fierceless, unapologetic, feminine, timeless... seven seasons of glorious accessories.


----------



## LabelLover81

Alright if we're talking "spans", I'm gonna start mine with SS 2007  through SS 2010


----------



## mga13

It's hard to think of just one season, I guess FW2007 is my top favorite.
I just figured I like FW seasons more than SS seasons. Are you a SS or FW girl?


----------



## Mithril

LabelLover81 said:


> Ladies, she may be a "poor man's version" of Mithril's latest, but I still love her! She just arrived:


 
Ahhhh so pretty.  Definitely not a poor man's version!! Probably more versatile too.  Definite love.


----------



## Mithril

I still feel I am a Valentino newbie-I find something to love in every season I see thanks to Mga's reference threads.  I feel my Valentino bags are like an art collection.  

BTW I have been bad again .  Life has been tough for me lately; nothing like retail therapy to remedy this!!  I have 2 Valentinos on the way which were good ebay deals & if I win today maybe 3!!


----------



## mga13

Congrats Mithril! I can't wait to see the reveals!
You are right, there's nothing like good old retail therapy to make one feel better


----------



## LabelLover81

Here's another cutie I got today!  Rouches Ruffled Hobo:


----------



## tanya t

Congrats Ashley! I think I saw that listing.....what a steal!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## mga13

LL Congratulations!!! It looks like such a fun bag


----------



## LabelLover81

Thanks Ladies!

BTW, we are no longer the baby Premier Designer Sub-forum.  The Proenza Schouler girls got their own place!


----------



## LabelLover81

MGA, to answer your earlier question, I have been thinking about it all day, and I can't decide if I like SS or FW better.  
What I love about SS is the bright colors and whimsical look of the bags.  But FW bags are so dramatic, and that's what V is all about!  I can't decide!


On another topic, did you ladies know there are true tPF haters out there?  I mean there are entire blogs DEDICATED to bashing tPF and it's members.  It's really quite shocking!


----------



## tanya t

LabelLover81 said:


> MGA, to answer your earlier question, I have been thinking about it all day, and I can't decide if I like SS or FW better.
> What I love about SS is the bright colors and whimsical look of the bags.  But FW bags are so dramatic, and that's what V is all about!  I can't decide!
> 
> 
> On another topic, did you ladies know there are true tPF haters out there?  I mean there are entire blogs DEDICATED to bashing tPF and it's members.  It's really quite shocking!




Omg!!!! R u serious????? That is so funny!!!!


----------



## dotty8

^^ I also saw that on Facebook recently .. There's even a group called _'Shut down The Purse Blog Forum!_'


----------



## Mithril

Congrats LL!  Beautiful bag.

People are such haters online.  For example: there are also entire blogs/sites devoted to hating Rachel Ray for her 20 minute meals etc.  I guess that makes some people feel superior to dislike us; I will not give them the satisfaction worrying about it.


----------



## mga13

That's really sad, I mean, spending that amount of energy into hating an online forum? Ha! Whatever... All that negativity will wrinkle them faster.


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> My favorite Valentino collections come from the Fall/Winter 2009 line and the Spring Summer 2010.  What about the rest of you ladies?



I think it's the FW07 & FW 09 collections.


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> On another topic, did you ladies know there are true tPF haters out there?  I mean there are entire blogs DEDICATED to bashing tPF and it's members.  It's really quite shocking!



I think most of them have either been banned or exposed for selling fakes on ebay.  not surprising...& kinda pathetic.


----------



## LabelLover81

Here's my one teeny tiny gripe with V bags:

The closures need to be more secure!  I know there are some bags that exist (the catch, the maison, the couture for example) that have a complete zip closure.  But ALOT of Valentino bags simply have a magnetic snap closure, or eve worse, the loop through closure of the rosier.  Alot don't have a closure at all!  I wonder why this is?  Do they think the zip closture will ruin the aesthetic of the bag?  What do you ladies think?  Are you happy with Valentino closure, or do you wish they were mostly zippers?


----------



## frick&frack

I'm fine with the closures.  I never close my bags unless I'm traveling.  the V closures have never entered my thought process.  my fendi B bags drive me insane because you MUST close them in order to carry them, but I love the shape so I put up with it.


----------



## mga13

Most of the time I'm happy with the closures, even with the loop thingy of the Rosiers and the flap closure of the Histoires, but some are a big no-no. For example:







The most perfect and beautiful bag with fringe (I wanted it in dark brown). When is open it looks amazing, but the opening is so wide it becomes an open invitation to get your things "missing". Ok, let's close it right? Bad idea... it is a drawstring... if you close it this amazing bag turns into a tiny ugly pouch that looks more like Uncle Thing than a handbag... a little magnetic button would be enought to solve the problem.  I don't want a fringe bag anymore...

You are right LL, some closures are a pain! And some don't even have one!


----------



## LabelLover81

I know you ladies know this already, but I just want to say how much I love each and every one of you!
You all are like having a bunch of best friends and I truly appreciate every comment/joke/experience that we share!


----------



## tanya t

right back at ya babe!


----------



## Mithril

I completely agree!  It is so nice to have other V lovers to talk to 

I do have to disagree with LL on the V closures though.  I find they all work well in their different forms. I have found the magnetic snaps on the totes very sturdy.  For my rosier, I leave the top strap through the rings but loose enough I can reach my hand in & pull my things out.  I have stuff in various pouches I can pull out by feel so it works for me.  My histoires keep closed very well with the top fold over flap and the fleur zips work great.


----------



## frick&frack

I wish I could raid your closet 



LabelLover81 said:


> I know you ladies know this already, but I just want to say how much I love each and every one of you!
> You all are like having a bunch of best friends and I truly appreciate every comment/joke/experience that we share!


----------



## mga13

LL you are so sweet!


----------



## LabelLover81

When this page fully loads, and the bag starts spinning, I think it looks like a very pretty but kinda scary monster:

http://www.stylebop.com/product_det...USA&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-RzjdAsYrzvvUCKYdxlw6JQ


----------



## COACH ADDICT

LabelLover81 said:


> When this page fully loads, and the bag starts spinning, I think it looks like a very pretty but kinda scary monster:
> 
> http://www.stylebop.com/product_det...USA&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-RzjdAsYrzvvUCKYdxlw6JQ


 
That bag reminds me of Cousin It...  lol


----------



## PinkTissue

LabelLover81 said:


> When this page fully loads, and the bag starts spinning, I think it looks like a very pretty but kinda scary monster:
> 
> http://www.stylebop.com/product_det...USA&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-RzjdAsYrzvvUCKYdxlw6JQ



I like the part when the spinning stops and the bag opens up....


----------



## dotty8

^^ Haha, yes, it looks like open mouth of a cute hairy beast .. even the interior is pink like a tongue


----------



## mga13

It looks funny! But I like it


----------



## tanya t

Lol sooo funny!!!! It looks like a muppet!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

what were they thinking with that type of pic/animation?


----------



## mga13

I think the problem is the speed. It makes me dizzy!


----------



## LabelLover81

Hi Ladies,
Just wanted to let you know that I'm gonna be quiet on here the next two weeks.  I really want to get my shopping ban under control, and I think I need a break from the Valentino thread.  All of the authentications just make me look at eBay, and the reveals make me want to hunt for deals.  
Anyway, MGA and Mithril are AWESOME and if you have any questions, and you are looking for me, definitely check them out.  I know for certain MGA is the official Valentino encyclopedia.
I will be hanging out in the Curbing Consumerism thread and General Discussion sub-forum if you want to say hi, or you can PM me!  
See you soon!!!!


----------



## PinkTissue

LabelLover81 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Just wanted to let you know that I'm gonna be quiet on here the next two weeks.  I really want to get my shopping ban under control, and I think I need a break from the Valentino thread.  All of the authentications just make me look at eBay, and the reveals make me want to hunt for deals.
> Anyway, MGA and Mithril are AWESOME and if you have any questions, and you are looking for me, definitely check them out.  I know for certain MGA is the official Valentino encyclopedia.
> I will be hanging out in the Curbing Consumerism thread and General Discussion sub-forum if you want to say hi, or you can PM me!
> See you soon!!!!



Hoped everything worked out for you


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Just wanted to let you know that I'm gonna be quiet on here the next two weeks.  I really want to get my shopping ban under control, and I think I need a break from the Valentino thread.  All of the authentications just make me look at eBay, and the reveals make me want to hunt for deals.
> Anyway, MGA and Mithril are AWESOME and if you have any questions, and you are looking for me, definitely check them out.  I know for certain MGA is the official Valentino encyclopedia.
> I will be hanging out in the Curbing Consumerism thread and General Discussion sub-forum if you want to say hi, or you can PM me!
> See you soon!!!!



Oh LL we'll miss you around here! I hope everything works out for you. ::


----------



## egglet

LabelLover81 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Just wanted to let you know that I'm gonna be quiet on here the next two weeks.  I really want to get my shopping ban under control, and I think I need a break from the Valentino thread.  All of the authentications just make me look at eBay, and the reveals make me want to hunt for deals.
> Anyway, MGA and Mithril are AWESOME and if you have any questions, and you are looking for me, definitely check them out.  I know for certain MGA is the official Valentino encyclopedia.
> I will be hanging out in the Curbing Consumerism thread and General Discussion sub-forum if you want to say hi, or you can PM me!
> See you soon!!!!



you will be missed!


----------



## Mithril

Agree totally LL81 you will be missed but never forgotten.  All the best. 

I too will be quiet for a couple weeks as I am going on vacation tomorrow & unsure of the internet access.  My new polka dot fleur, avatar patent primavere tote & bamboo flowers bag are going with me to Greece!  It is my Aunt's retirement trip which has been planned for a long time.  My mum, aunt & I are setting off for Easter in Crete.  .  .YAY!!!!


----------



## egglet

Mithril said:


> Agree totally LL81 you will be missed but never forgotten.  All the best.
> 
> I too will be quiet for a couple weeks as I am going on vacation tomorrow & unsure of the internet access.  My new polka dot fleur, avatar patent primavere tote & bamboo flowers bag are going with me to Greece!  It is my Aunt's retirement trip which has been planned for a long time.  My mum, aunt & I are setting off for Easter in Crete.  .  .YAY!!!!



That sounds lovely Mithril! Have a awesome and safe trip!


----------



## PinkTissue

Mithril said:


> Agree totally LL81 you will be missed but never forgotten.  All the best.
> 
> I too will be quiet for a couple weeks as I am going on vacation tomorrow & unsure of the internet access.  My new polka dot fleur, avatar patent primavere tote & bamboo flowers bag are going with me to Greece!  It is my Aunt's retirement trip which has been planned for a long time.  My mum, aunt & I are setting off for Easter in Crete.  .  .YAY!!!!




Hoped you have a pleasant and safe trip. Who knows, you may even find another Valentino bag during your vacation!


----------



## tanya t

I am going away as well...last minute vaca planned!!!

i am also trying to curb my shopping and concentrate on working out and trying to ebay some stuff....both are going great so far!!!!


----------



## mga13

Mithril said:


> Agree totally LL81 you will be missed but never forgotten. All the best.
> 
> I too will be quiet for a couple weeks as I am going on vacation tomorrow & unsure of the internet access. My new polka dot fleur, avatar patent primavere tote & bamboo flowers bag are going with me to Greece! It is my Aunt's retirement trip which has been planned for a long time. My mum, aunt & I are setting off for Easter in Crete. . .YAY!!!!


 
Have a nice trip Mithril! Greece sound like a lot of fun


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Just wanted to let you know that I'm gonna be quiet on here the next two weeks.  I really want to get my shopping ban under control, and I think I need a break from the Valentino thread.  All of the authentications just make me look at eBay, and the reveals make me want to hunt for deals.
> Anyway, MGA and Mithril are AWESOME and if you have any questions, and you are looking for me, definitely check them out.  I know for certain MGA is the official Valentino encyclopedia.
> I will be hanging out in the Curbing Consumerism thread and General Discussion sub-forum if you want to say hi, or you can PM me!
> See you soon!!!!


^will miss you, but I understand 




Mithril said:


> I too will be quiet for a couple weeks as I am going on vacation tomorrow & unsure of the internet access.  My new polka dot fleur, avatar patent primavere tote & bamboo flowers bag are going with me to Greece!  It is my Aunt's retirement trip which has been planned for a long time.  My mum, aunt & I are setting off for Easter in Crete.  .  .YAY!!!!


^sounds wonderful!  enjoy your trip!




tanya t said:


> I am going away as well...last minute vaca planned!!!
> 
> i am also trying to curb my shopping and concentrate on working out and trying to ebay some stuff....both are going great so far!!!!


^hope you have fun too!


----------



## egglet

Can someone please tell me when the fw11 bags are going to be on sale?


----------



## mga13

FW2011 will be available in stores around August.


----------



## egglet

omg thats AGES to wait  but thanks for the info mga!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

LabelLover81 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Just wanted to let you know that I'm gonna be quiet on here the next two weeks. I really want to get my shopping ban under control, and I think I need a break from the Valentino thread. All of the authentications just make me look at eBay, and the reveals make me want to hunt for deals.
> Anyway, MGA and Mithril are AWESOME and if you have any questions, and you are looking for me, definitely check them out. I know for certain MGA is the official Valentino encyclopedia.
> I will be hanging out in the Curbing Consumerism thread and General Discussion sub-forum if you want to say hi, or you can PM me!
> See you soon!!!!


 
Ashley we totally understand do what needs to get done and when you are ready you will be stronger for it... we will miss you but we totally understand...


----------



## mga13

Ladies,please remember to post pictures of your bags at the reference threads.


----------



## mga13

Here is a list of all the reference threads created so far:

For Styles:
Valentino 360 Style Reference Thread
Valentino Vertigo Style Reference Thread
Valentino Rosier Style Reference Thread
Valentino Couture Style Reference Thread
Valentino Maison Style Reference Thread
Valentino Histoire Style Reference Thread
Valentino Nuage Style Reference Thread
Valentino Petale Style Reference Thread
Valentino Catch/Signature Style Reference Thread

For Colors:
Post your Black/Grey Valentino bags HERE - Reference Thread 
Post your Brown/Nude/Cream/Tan Valentino bags HERE - Reference Thread 
Post your Red (the color) Valentino bags HERE - Reference Thread 
Post your Animal Print Valentino bags HERE - Reference Thread 
Post your Green Valentino bags HERE - Reference Thread
Post your Yellow/Orange Valentino bags HERE - Reference Thread 
Post your White/Ivory Valentino bags HERE - Reference Thread 
Post Your Valentinos with Pailettes, Stones, or any other materials HERE (Reference) 
Post your Purple/Pink Valentino bags HERE - Reference Thread 
Post your Blue Valentino bags HERE - Reference Thread 
Post your Metallic Valentino bags HERE - Reference Thread


----------



## mga13

Hey girls! It's been very quiet in here... how's everybody?


----------



## frick&frack

^I'm doing just great!  been very busy with work though.  how are you?


----------



## mga13

I'm good, been very busy with work too, but everything is great! (but now that I think about it... I NEED SOME VACATIONS! lol )


----------



## PinkTissue

I am very busy. My country is having Elections next week so I have been working over time. However, I would be posting a surprise reveal tomorrow when I get the chance to take some pretty photos.


----------



## egglet

Are you from Singapore PT??  Can't wait to see the reveal!


----------



## PinkTissue

egglet said:


> Are you from Singapore PT??  Can't wait to see the reveal!




Yes, I am from the little red dot


----------



## egglet

PinkTissue said:


> Yes, I am from the little red dot



What a coincidence, so am I! I live in Australia most of the time now though.. only go back a few times a year for the FOOD and SHOPPING!


----------



## PinkTissue

egglet said:


> What a coincidence, so am I! I live in Australia most of the time now though.. only go back a few times a year for the FOOD and SHOPPING!



So no voting for you?


----------



## egglet

PinkTissue said:


> So no voting for you?



I'm flying back next weekend just to vote! (and hopefully pick up some bags )


----------



## PinkTissue

egglet said:


> I'm flying back next weekend just to vote! (and hopefully pick up some bags )



The Valentino boutique is at Ion. If you are lucky, you can see the 6 boxes of new Valentino bags which is now stuck at the customs.


----------



## egglet

PinkTissue said:


> The Valentino boutique is at Ion. If you are lucky, you can see the 6 boxes of new Valentino bags which is now stuck at the customs.



That sounds promising! I'm keeping my fingers crossed.. hopefully they will have some lovely items  Thanks for the info!


----------



## frick&frack

PT--  excited to see your reveal!


----------



## LabelLover81

Hey girls!  Just wanted to pop in and say HI!

I was at my Nordstrom today returning something, and my SA saw me and insisted on showing me the pre-fall collection in their look book.  I just have to say I was plesantly surprised that they are ordering a lot of bags that still have our "typical" Valentino look.  The Bon Bon will still be around, the bow tote (the one Frick Frack has) will be coming back.  The Histoire is still going to be there, and a few other ultra glamorous totes (sequins, beading, calfhair, etc).  
So far, I've been doing okay. Though I will admit I did buy ONE Valentino bag on eBay on Friday.  Part of the day lace collection.  I WAS WEAK!  Anyway, I will do a reveal when I get it.


----------



## frick&frack

^lace?  oh joy!!!!!!!!!!   can't wait to see it!


----------



## mga13

Hi LL!
I can't wait to see the new pre-fall collection and I'm glad to hear that they'll have bags with Valentino's classic motivs (I love the Jaguar Ponyhair Rockstud Tote and the Dark Green Crocodile Rockstud Tote, but that's about it-I'm sick of those pyramidal studs-they are everywhere!)


----------



## frick&frack

^I'm not a stud fan...


----------



## Mithril

Hi Everyone, I am back, I had a truly amazing trip to Greece.  Of course I had to visit the Valentino store in Athens which is in the suburb of Kifissia.  I rode the subway there and got there eventually around the closed stations due to the discovery of an ancient temple right in the middle of the main subway hub (there are so many ancient ruins in Athens in addition to the Acropolis it is amazing!).  The SA there Alina was so nice to me.  She fed me Greek coffee; warning to those who don't know the bottom half is sludge ie coffee grounds!  However, it was interesting and she was ever so nice.  I will post pics of the store in a thread tomorrow.  They had a nice assortment of bags mostly from the new collections-rockstud but also some bow embellished leather frame bags.  I LOVED the red one but with the lovely 13% Greek sales tax and customs fees, I felt I could wait on it.


----------



## mga13

I just posted some FW2011 bags at the Valentino Through The Years thread. There are some rockstud bags but also a lot of bags with flowers and bows, and I liked it. What do you guys think?


----------



## LabelLover81

I LOVE the Betty Bow tote!  I feel like saying "Welcome back old friend!"  Valentino never left me like I thought they did!  The Rockstud can go any day now.  
My SA at Nordstrom told me that it sells like crazy though....  I guess it's just not for us "old school" Valentino lovers


----------



## mga13

I want the Leopard Rockstud Tote NOW, I'm waiting for it to be on sale. BUT I totally know what you mean, this pyramidal-stud overload was just too much, we Valentinettes need flowers, bows, pleats, lace, ruffles, beading and embellishments!


----------



## PinkTissue

I love the Betty Bow tote! I would check with my SA later whether it is in of the '7 boxes of new Valentino bags still stuck at customs'.


----------



## LabelLover81

Nordstrom is calling the Betty Bow Toe "small" which makes me think it will probably end up being to tiny for me


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> Nordstrom is calling the Betty Bow Toe "small" which makes me think it will probably end up being to tiny for me


 
 But Saks says it measures 11¼"H X 15"W X 7½"D, which doesn't sound like a small bag. It's confusing.


----------



## frick&frack

^I'll have to measure mine to see how it compares.  I wouldn't call mine small by any means.


----------



## starcraft320

Hi everyone, i'm new to purse forum, this is my first post and i'd like to know more about valentino bags. i've attached a photo of this bag i saw in the boutique yesterday. im thinking of getting the red colour of this bag. does anyone know if it's a classic / seasonal bag? how often does valentino release their collections in a year?


----------



## mga13

starcraft320 said:


> Hi everyone, i'm new to purse forum, this is my first post and i'd like to know more about valentino bags. i've attached a photo of this bag i saw in the boutique yesterday. im thinking of getting the red colour of this bag. does anyone know if it's a classic / seasonal bag? how often does valentino release their collections in a year?


 
Hi, welcome to The Purse Forum and to the Valentino Sub-Forum :
The bag in the picture is the Rockstud Tote, part of the Rockstud Collection that has been around for the past two seasons. It is too early to know if it's going to be a two-season thing or become part of the permanent collection.

Valentino releases four collection per year: Resort, Spring/Summer, Pre-Fall and Fall/Winter, BUT the bags they release for the Resort and Pre-Fall seasons are actually part of the Spring/Summer and Fall/Winter collections.

I want the Rockstud Tote, but in Jaguar-print Ponyhair. If you like the red version, I'd say get it. Valentino bags are top-quality, I bet you won't be disappointed. If you have any more questions just ask us, we'll be glad to help .


----------



## heroesgirl88

Hello all! I know I have disappeared for a while..... so now i'm reappearing hehehee 
I hope all the V girls here are well and have been very good by not splurging too much 

I just wanted to share with you all my mod photo with my beloved V: 
day lace satchel... i know.. a modelling pic was loooooong overdue.. yeahh.. ah well so it's finally here


----------



## LabelLover81

heroesgirl88 said:


> Hello all! I know I have disappeared for a while..... so now i'm reappearing hehehee
> I hope all the V girls here are well and have been very good by not splurging too much
> 
> I just wanted to share with you all my mod photo with my beloved V:
> day lace satchel... i know.. a modelling pic was loooooong overdue.. yeahh.. ah well so it's finally here


----------



## heroesgirl88

Thank you LL!


----------



## frick&frack

CONGRATULATIONS!!!  it's gorgeous!!!  



heroesgirl88 said:


> Hello all! I know I have disappeared for a while..... so now i'm reappearing hehehee
> I hope all the V girls here are well and have been very good by not splurging too much
> 
> I just wanted to share with you all my mod photo with my beloved V:
> day lace satchel... i know.. a modelling pic was loooooong overdue.. yeahh.. ah well so it's finally here


----------



## egglet

heroesgirl88 said:


> Hello all! I know I have disappeared for a while..... so now i'm reappearing hehehee
> I hope all the V girls here are well and have been very good by not splurging too much
> 
> I just wanted to share with you all my mod photo with my beloved V:
> day lace satchel... i know.. a modelling pic was loooooong overdue.. yeahh.. ah well so it's finally here



Looks great on you!


----------



## PinkTissue

heroesgirl88 said:


> Hello all! I know I have disappeared for a while..... so now i'm reappearing hehehee
> I hope all the V girls here are well and have been very good by not splurging too much
> 
> I just wanted to share with you all my mod photo with my beloved V:
> day lace satchel... i know.. a modelling pic was loooooong overdue.. yeahh.. ah well so it's finally here



This is really beautiful! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## mga13

heroesgirl88 said:


> Hello all! I know I have disappeared for a while..... so now i'm reappearing hehehee
> I hope all the V girls here are well and have been very good by not splurging too much
> 
> I just wanted to share with you all my mod photo with my beloved V:
> day lace satchel... i know.. a modelling pic was loooooong overdue.. yeahh.. ah well so it's finally here


 
Stunning!!!


----------



## Mithril

Beautiful bag Heroesgirl88!


----------



## LabelLover81

I have to say, at first I was kind of disappointed with my Nymphe Garden Tote.  At first it was kind of limp.  But the more I carry the bag, the more the flowers have come to life!  I took a new pic so you ladies could see.  It's quite pretty now!


----------



## Mithril

LabelLover81 said:


> I have to say, at first I was kind of disappointed with my Nymphe Garden Tote.  At first it was kind of limp.  But the more I carry the bag, the more the flowers have come to life!  I took a new pic so you ladies could see.  It's quite pretty now!



Totally agree!  The flowers look lovely and soft perfect for spring.  Mithril


----------



## egglet

LabelLover81 said:


> I have to say, at first I was kind of disappointed with my Nymphe Garden Tote.  At first it was kind of limp.  But the more I carry the bag, the more the flowers have come to life!  I took a new pic so you ladies could see.  It's quite pretty now!



Oh wow... that bag takes my breath away


----------



## mga13

You are right LL, it sort of "blossomed"... looks divine!


----------



## dotty8

It's perfect!  and I love the straps, they look like my hair band


----------



## frick&frack

oh...my...lord...

that is the most gorgeous bag I have ever seen in my entire life!!!!!!!!! 

I must have one before I die.............



LabelLover81 said:


> I have to say, at first I was kind of disappointed with my Nymphe Garden Tote.  At first it was kind of limp.  But the more I carry the bag, the more the flowers have come to life!  I took a new pic so you ladies could see.  It's quite pretty now!


----------



## Mithril

I seem to remember one of us was searching for a large catch  bowler.  This one on ebay looks good to me though a bit pricey; maybe they will come down with time.  

190534979455 item #.

http://cgi.ebay.com/VALENTINO-GARAV...CI&otn=5&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=20307561652477654

shopbellabag.com/media/catalog/product//v/l/vl001-01.jpg


----------



## mga13

Mithril said:


> I seem to remember one of us was searching for a large catch bowler. This one on ebay looks good to me though a bit pricey; maybe they will come down with time.
> 
> 190534979455 item #.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/VALENTINO-GARAV...CI&otn=5&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=20307561652477654
> 
> shopbellabag.com/media/catalog/product//v/l/vl001-01.jpg


 
I have that hobo in Gold, and it's divine. The black one looks good too, I like it... I'd buy it but I'm on ban right now, I want my Cartier Marcello :wondering


----------



## Lexiii

i just bought a $2500 Valentino bag for $407 on theoutnet . I'm so thrilled!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Yay!!! Congrats!  Which one did you get?


----------



## Lexiii

I got the last green Valentino Structured patent-leather bag!


----------



## mga13

Congrats! I can't wait for the reveal!


----------



## Lexiii

here's what it looks like  http://www.theoutnet.com/product/215959


----------



## frick&frack

^very cool bag...congrats!


----------



## Expy00

Ladies, I've been very busy at work these past few months and have also been trying to avoid TPF in order to not cave into any new shopping temptations. However, I broke down when my Valentino holy grail all of a sudden showed up on sale on the NM web site:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod108320060


I also decided to finally get a pair of the leather espadrilles (actually wedges) in the ivory color before they ended up selling out in my size, especially since I'd missed out on them in the beige/natural color.


----------



## Mithril

Congrats Expy00!! Fabulous.


----------



## Expy00

^^ Thank you, Mithril.


----------



## frick&frack

^such a fun bag, expy...hope you love using it!  you picked some great shoes too!


----------



## Expy00

^^ Thank you, Frick&frack. Hopefully, I'll get to use my new bag soon. I highly recommend the leather (bow) espadrilles


----------



## frick&frack

^hehe...I want some in pink 



I saw this bag at the diner during lunch today  http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...36&LSlinkid=15&LSoid=225354&LSsid=J84DHJLQkR4

it's on my list, & it's absolutely amazing in person


----------



## LabelLover81

It certainly is!  I love the two bags from this collection.  I really wanted the satchel version after seeing Jennifer Love Hewitt carry it, but I never got around to buying it.  My Nordstrom SA predicts that it will go on sale during their Women and Children's Sale (which starts this Wednesday!!!!!!!!)



frick&frack said:


> ^hehe...I want some in pink
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this bag at the diner during lunch today  http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...36&LSlinkid=15&LSoid=225354&LSsid=J84DHJLQkR4
> 
> it's on my list, & it's absolutely amazing in person


----------



## frick&frack

^ugh...staying on a budget is such a pain!!!!!!!! 

now I can dream about going to nordstrom's this week, & then not let myself go


----------



## Expy00

^^ Why does it seem that all of the designer sales seem to start when one is on a shopping ban? I stopped by my local Nordies yesterday but luckily for me, the SA that I spoke with had no idea which Valentino bags, if any, would be going on sale. She promised to call me and if she does, I'll report back with any info on the sale Valentino bags.


----------



## LabelLover81

Just added some info in MGA's Valentino reference thread about the new monogram line from Valentino!


----------



## Expy00

Per my Nordies shoe SA, the following bow pumps in the pink and blush colors are highly likely to be going on sale:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/valentino-bow-pump/3139049?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=600


http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/valenti...139052?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=900


And this low heeled pump in both the sand and black patent leather:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/valenti...52215?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=1300


Unfortunately, it doesn't seem likely that the leather (bow) espadrilles will be going on sale anytime soon


----------



## LabelLover81

Oooooo, if I didn't have a million black bags and no money, I would be all over this beauty!


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> Just added some info in MGA's Valentino reference thread about the new monogram line from Valentino!


monogram???  noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 




Expy00 said:


> Per my Nordies shoe SA, the following bow pumps in the pink and blush colors are highly likely to be going on sale:


^oh my...the pink have my name all over them 




LabelLover81 said:


> Oooooo, if I didn't have a million black bags and no money, I would be all over this beauty!


^why did you post that????????????  I don't have a black bag that I love...


----------



## LabelLover81

frick&frack said:


> ^why did you post that????????????  I don't have a black bag that I love...



Because I am a temptress!  LOL!


----------



## frick&frack

:devil:  


LabelLover81 said:


> Because I am a temptress!  LOL!


----------



## LabelLover81

I wonder why anyone would buy this with pics so blurry?!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Valentino-Handb...WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1c0cc254#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> I wonder why anyone would buy this with pics so blurry?!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Valentino-Handb...WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1c0cc254#ht_500wt_1156


 
Those are awful pictures!


----------



## mga13

Weird... the Betty Bow is on sale at Saks, for $995.


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:


> Weird... the Betty Bow is on sale at Saks, for $995.



Last year Saks put some Valentino flip flops on sale for $275, marked down from $295.  They are weird with stuff like that.


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> Last year Saks put some Valentino flip flops on sale for $275, marked down from $295. They are weird with stuff like that.


 
Is not just the price, the Betty Bow was included on Saks website a few days ago, is supposed to be a new "pre-fall" bag, right?


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:


> Is not just the price, the Betty Bow was included on Saks website a few days ago, is supposed to be a new "pre-fall" bag, right?



Yup, and those flip flops last year went on sale in like April.  They are so weird!  But who are we to argue with a sale!  LOL!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Sale at Valentino.com!!!

I got an email saying there's a private sale.  40% off everything from the SS collection with code Valentinospring11

Happy Shopping ladies!


----------



## amusedcleo

LabelLover81 said:


> Sale at Valentino.com!!!
> 
> I got an email saying there's a private sale. 40% off everything from the SS collection with code Valentinospring11
> 
> Happy Shopping ladies!


 
Thanks for posting!!!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

No problem!  And here's more info for RED Valentino:
 40% off pre SS2011 with code: REDVALENTINO11US


----------



## amusedcleo

Has anyone been able to use the code on the Valentino site?  It's telling me it's an invalid code...


----------



## LabelLover81

I used it this morning on a wallet.  Try using all caps, that's what was in my email (although I would think it wouldn't matter): VALENTINOSPRING11  Plus that gave me free standard shipping or $10 rush shipping!


----------



## amusedcleo

LabelLover81 said:


> I used it this morning on a wallet.  Try using all caps, that's what was in my email (although I would think it wouldn't matter): VALENTINOSPRING11  Plus that gave me free standard shipping or $10 rush shipping!



I'll try again using all caps!  Thank you again.  Crossing my fingers!!!


----------



## amusedcleo

amusedcleo said:


> I'll try again using all caps!  Thank you again.  Crossing my fingers!!!



So I'm beginning to think maybe it was accessible only through the email link?  I received a similar one from Gucci the other day.


----------



## LabelLover81

So strange!  Tricky people at Valentino!


----------



## LabelLover81

amusedcleo said:


> So I'm beginning to think maybe it was accessible only through the email link?  I received a similar one from Gucci the other day.



You can PM your email address to me and I will forward it if you like.


----------



## starcraft320

Hi LabelLover81! i'm interested in the valentino sale online as well? could you send me the link as well?  thank you very much. 
i'm a new member so i dont have the PM function to my account yet. is there any way i can send you my email address?


----------



## LabelLover81

starcraft320 said:


> Hi LabelLover81! i'm interested in the valentino sale online as well? could you send me the link as well?  thank you very much.
> i'm a new member so i dont have the PM function to my account yet. is there any way i can send you my email address?



Do you have an email address that you use strictly for shopping or something?  If so, you could post it here and I would forward the email.


----------



## starcraft320

thats starcraft320@hotmail.com 
thanks so much  when does the sale end?


----------



## amusedcleo

LabelLover81 said:


> You can PM your email address to me and I will forward it if you like.



LL...you are the best!  I was finally able to use the code and bought the Flowerland tote!  I'll do a reveal as soon as it arrives


----------



## LabelLover81

starcraft320 said:


> thats starcraft320@hotmail.com
> thanks so much  when does the sale end?



No idea when it ends, but I did send you the email.  Good luck!


----------



## LabelLover81

amusedcleo said:


> LL...you are the best!  I was finally able to use the code and bought the Flowerland tote!  I'll do a reveal as soon as it arrives



Congrats!  Can't wait to see your bag!


----------



## LabelLover81

I know LL isn't exactly cheap, but I think this bag is REALLY overpriced... can anyone tell me why the original price was so high??  I feel like the sale price should be the regular price for the size and the fabric....


----------



## frick&frack

^my only guess is for the embroidery???  although it's not much on that bag...


----------



## egglet

Would any of you ladies buy valentino bags on Bonanza? I know its quite popular with the bal buyers and sellers and I'm beginning to see more and more Valentino bags on there as well..


----------



## shopaholic.10

LabelLover81 said:


> I know LL isn't exactly cheap, but I think this bag is REALLY overpriced... can anyone tell me why the original price was so high?? I feel like the sale price should be the regular price for the size and the fabric....


 

Def cuz of the embellishments..


----------



## LabelLover81

shopaholic.10 said:


> Def cuz of the embellishments..



I'm not seeing any special embellishments?  It says it's printed fabric... is there embroidery I can't see?


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> I'm not seeing any special embellishments?  It says it's printed fabric... is there embroidery I can't see?



zoom in on the bag.  I can see a bird that has been filled in with sequins, & maybe a leaf.  near the bottom/middle/front.  there are a few pieces of the design printed on the fabric that have been covered with coordinating sequins.


----------



## frick&frack

egglet said:


> Would any of you ladies buy valentino bags on Bonanza? I know its quite popular with the bal buyers and sellers and I'm beginning to see more and more Valentino bags on there as well..



I have no experience on bonanza & it's so "new" there...I'd be nervous to buy.  I know how to tell if I can trust a seller on ebay, plus every purchase is 100% protected when you use paypal.  remember, that's just my opinion with no real world experience with bonanza.  I don't know what kind of buyer protections bonanza has in place.


----------



## LabelLover81

egglet said:


> Would any of you ladies buy valentino bags on Bonanza? I know its quite popular with the bal buyers and sellers and I'm beginning to see more and more Valentino bags on there as well..



I bought some V dustbags off of Bonanza a few months ago.  It went smoothly.  Alot of the Bonanza sellers are tPF members, you could ask if the seller is before buying if that might ease your comfort.


----------



## LabelLover81

frick&frack said:


> zoom in on the bag.  I can see a bird that has been filled in with sequins, & maybe a leaf.  near the bottom/middle/front.  there are a few pieces of the design printed on the fabric that have been covered with coordinating sequins.



Ah ha!  Now I see it!  Wow.... I really like that bag now!  But it's still too pricey!


----------



## frick&frack

^I agree.  do you know what's haunting me?  the red roses printed wallet that pink tissue has.  arrrrrrrrrrrgh


----------



## LabelLover81

frick&frack said:


> ^I agree.  do you know what's haunting me?  the red roses printed wallet that pink tissue has.  arrrrrrrrrrrgh



Oh I am getting that wallet in the mail today!!!    Not to brag or anything... LOL!


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> Oh I am getting that wallet in the mail today!!!    Not to brag or anything... LOL!



just another reason for me to hate your guts :greengrin:


----------



## LabelLover81

frick&frack said:


> just another reason for me to hate your guts :greengrin:



Ahhh, I love you too F&F


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> Ahhh, I love you too F&F


----------



## PinkTissue

LabelLover81 said:


> Oh I am getting that wallet in the mail today!!!    Not to brag or anything... LOL!



Congrats - hope you love the wallet as much as I do.


----------



## LabelLover81

I just had a really fun idea for a thread!  Check it out!


----------



## frick&frack

^VERY fun thread!!!


----------



## Mithril

I agree cool idea.  I will have to think about it.  .  .


----------



## LabelLover81

Question:
My new nuage has suede behind the crystals, does that mean I can only carry it in the fall and winter?  The suede isnt very  noticeable, but I know it's a fall/winter fabric. Thoughts?


----------



## LabelLover81

check out these SEVEN INCH Valentino platforms... I don't even think I could wear them if I got them for free....


----------



## Mithril

LabelLover81 said:


> Question:
> My new nuage has suede behind the crystals, does that mean I can only carry it in the fall and winter? The suede isnt very noticeable, but I know it's a fall/winter fabric. Thoughts?


 

I don't think so; wear it with a summer dress in a solid color.  Beautiful bag!


----------



## Mithril

LabelLover81 said:


> check out these SEVEN INCH Valentino platforms... I don't even think I could wear them if I got them for free....


 

I think they are awesome .  However, I have been really, really bad with all the sales so I will wait on them.  I bought a pair of black platform Valentinos with a lovely blush rose detail from Stylebop.

I will be posting some reveals this weekend.  .  .


----------



## dotty8

LabelLover81 said:


> check out these SEVEN INCH Valentino platforms... I don't even think I could wear them if I got them for free....


 
I like the 'dotty' lace on the platform  I'd love to have them in black


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> Question:
> My new nuage has suede behind the crystals, does that mean I can only carry it in the fall and winter?  The suede isnt very  noticeable, but I know it's a fall/winter fabric. Thoughts?


^that looks like a year-round bag to me.  I'd probably use it most as a transitional bag...spring/fall.  I personally use straw & white bags in the summer.  it's gorgeous...congratulations on your new bag!!!




LabelLover81 said:


> check out these SEVEN INCH Valentino platforms... I don't even think I could wear them if I got them for free....


^love love love love LOVE them!!!!!!!!  I'll die to have a pair...although I wish they were peep toe (I rarely wear closed toe shoes).  they're amazing in black/nude.


----------



## egglet

I must say ladies, I was never a fan of the lace bags because when I first saw them I thought they had this plasticky look and feel to it.. But with all the lace-range reveals recently.. I'm starting to want one  They actually look ultra feminine and gorgeous!


----------



## LabelLover81

I completely agree!  I wish they would extend the day lace collection to more classic shapes, the histoire and 360 would be FABULOUS in lace!!!


----------



## frick&frack

^I agree.  a lace histoire would be ideal...day lace, that is...


----------



## mga13

You ladies are totally right, a lace Histoire would be amazing! Also a lace Couture would be lovely.


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:


> You ladies are totally right, a lace Histoire would be amazing! Also a lace Couture would be lovely.



The couture tote has slowly started to grow on me.  It used to be one of my least favorite "iconic" bags, but now I kinda like it.  I don't know if I would buy one at this point, but I am starting to come around.


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> The couture tote has slowly started to grow on me.  It used to be one of my least favorite "iconic" bags, but now I kinda like it.  I don't know if I would buy one at this point, but I am starting to come around.



I saw one in purple that was amazing (but over thinking got in the way... As usual)


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:


> I saw one in purple that was amazing (but over thinking got in the way... As usual)



That's much better than the under-thinking I usually do!  LOL! 
I have missed you MGA!  You have been MIA


----------



## mga13

Yeah I know... work. I have missed you too, and also all the ladies in the forum. I have to update the through the years thread!


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:


> Yeah I know... work. I have missed you too, and also all the ladies in the forum. I have to update the through the years thread!



That is seriously the best thread in this entire forum.  Whenever I'm considering buying a new bag, I always check there first to see modeling pics, find out pricing info, what other colors it was made in, etc.  I am forever thankful to you MGA for creating it!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

So I had sent my Day Lace tote to Yoogi's Closet to sell it, but after seeing everyone's reveals, I want it back!  LOL!  I will have it back in a few days.  I'm going to Vegas with the hubby next weekend and I can't wait to carry it with my lace duffel.  Traveling in style!!!


----------



## frick&frack

^whew...DISASTER AVERTED!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Ladies, don't forget about our family portrait thread!  When I get my day lace tote back, I'll definitely be doing a "lace family"!  It's one of my favorite threads we have.    Please share all of your fabulous V collections!


----------



## frick&frack

^I only have a small family


----------



## LabelLover81

frick&frack said:


> ^I only have a small family



That's waaaay better than NO family   Imagine a life with no Valentino... :cry:


----------



## Mithril

Frick&Frack, any size family is a wonderful thing in my book -post away!  

Labellover, enjoy Vegas!!! You should vist the V boutique of course & take pics to show us!  The Forum Shops at Caesar's Palace are so much fun.


----------



## mga13

Ladies! New FW2011 bags at Valentino.com!


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:


> Ladies! New FW2011 bags at Valentino.com!



Yay!  Too bad they included two of those hideous logo bags...


----------



## LabelLover81

Ladies, I just called the Vegas boutique to find out their hours for when I'm there this weekend.  And I asked the gentleman who answered what time they closed, and he said MIDNIGHT!!!!  

Guess who's gonna be there for HOURS!!!  LOL  Poor hubby....


----------



## egglet

does anyone know if the day lace duffel comes in the nude lace?


----------



## tanya t

LabelLover81 said:


> So I had sent my Day Lace tote to Yoogi's Closet to sell it, but after seeing everyone's reveals, I want it back!  LOL!  I will have it back in a few days.  I'm going to Vegas with the hubby next weekend and I can't wait to carry it with my lace duffel.  Traveling in style!!!



So funny! Congrats on being able to get your bag back!!!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

^^  Thanks Tanya!



egglet said:


> does anyone know if the day lace duffel comes in the nude lace?



Egglet:  I have only seen the nude lace in the side bow satchel, the medium and large nuage, and the crossbody bag.  But when I go to the boutqiue this weekend, I will ask if it exists.


----------



## egglet

Thank you LL!! you're the best


----------



## frick&frack

mga13 said:


> Ladies! New FW2011 bags at Valentino.com!


^will have to do some window shopping!  btw, I keep forgetting to say/ask...is that your ring in your avatar?  is it london blue topaz?  it's so beautiful!!!




LabelLover81 said:


> Yay!  Too bad they included two of those hideous logo bags...


^




LabelLover81 said:


> Ladies, I just called the Vegas boutique to find out their hours for when I'm there this weekend.  And I asked the gentleman who answered what time they closed, and he said MIDNIGHT!!!!
> 
> Guess who's gonna be there for HOURS!!!  LOL  Poor hubby....


^ maybe he can gamble so you can buy something with the winnings...hehe


----------



## mga13

frick&frack said:


> ^will have to do some window shopping! btw, I keep forgetting to say/ask...is that your ring in your avatar? is it london blue topaz? it's so beautiful!!!


 
Thanks! Yes, it is my favorite ring , 4 london blue topazes, diamonds and gold. I had it custom-made last year.


----------



## frick&frack

mga13 said:


> Thanks! Yes, it is my favorite ring , 4 london blue topazes, diamonds and gold. I had it custom-made last year.



it's INCREDIBLE!!!  what size are the blue topaz stones?  did you do a reveal thread?  is it knuckle to knuckle?  I just need to see more pics of this...


----------



## LabelLover81

frick&frack said:


> it's INCREDIBLE!!!  what size are the blue topaz stones?  did you do a reveal thread?  is it knuckle to knuckle?  I just need to see more pics of this...



What does knuckle to knuckle mean?


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> What does knuckle to knuckle mean?



the ring covers the space on your finger from knuckle to knuckle 

me likey 'em big


----------



## mga13

I'm not really sure what knucke to knuckle means, but it is a big ring. Each topaz is around the size of a dime and each one is surrounded with diamonds. The ring is made with 18K gold and is heavy.


----------



## frick&frack

mga13 said:


> I'm not really sure what knucke to knuckle means, but it is a big ring. Each topaz is around the size of a dime and each one is surrounded with diamonds. The ring is made with 18K gold and is heavy.





frick&frack said:


> the ring covers the space on your finger from knuckle to knuckle


^this is what knuckle to knuckle means...


do you have any modeling pics?  I'd love to see it on!  it sounds like a real statement piece.


----------



## mga13

frick&frack said:


> ^this is what knuckle to knuckle means...
> 
> 
> do you have any modeling pics? I'd love to see it on! it sounds like a real statement piece.


 
I don't have any modeling pics, but I'll take one soon


----------



## tanya t

I just saw the dentelle collection on line.... I love it although it reminds me of vintage gucci for some reason......


----------



## LabelLover81

I am so in love with the Dentelle collection.  As of right now, my most wanted items are the pink Betty Bow tote, and the large Dentelle tote!


----------



## frick&frack

^^ ^just googled it.  how I do love valentino lace.  I know you've never heard me say that before


----------



## La Comtesse

Hi all,

I don't know if this is the place to post this question---but I didn't want to start a whole thread for it...Does anyone know any smaller stores (meaning not big chains like NM/BG or Saks) that carry Valentino bags?  I've just fallen in love with some of the Rock Stud collection, and was wondering where I might check for some of those things.  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## LabelLover81

La Comtesse said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I don't know if this is the place to post this question---but I didn't want to start a whole thread for it...Does anyone know any smaller stores (meaning not big chains like NM/BG or Saks) that carry Valentino bags?  I've just fallen in love with some of the Rock Stud collection, and was wondering where I might check for some of those things.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Depends on where you live...


----------



## La Comtesse

Hi Labelover81.  LOL--I was hoping to find one not where I live so I could avoid the sales tax at least!  Does Jeffrey New York carry Valentino handbags?  

BTW--I enjoy reading all the Valentio ladies posts, since I'm new to their handbags.


----------



## LabelLover81

La Comtesse said:


> Hi Labelover81.  LOL--I was hoping to find one not where I live so I could avoid the sales tax at least!  Does Jeffrey New York carry Valentino handbags?
> 
> BTW--I enjoy reading all the Valentio ladies posts, since I'm new to their handbags.



You can always order from valentino.com, as long as you're not in New Jersey, there's no tax.  Also, if there's no Valentino boutique in your state there will be no tax.


----------



## La Comtesse

Thanks very much for that info, LL.  I did just find that site yesterday, after poking around on tpf in this forum a little yesterday.  (I'm a little slow at accessing the info on tpf sometimes too :shame. The don't have the items that I wanted on the site, but I was thinking of calling the customer service number to see if they are somehow still available.  I'm always late to the party it seems...

I didn't even realize they had started a Valentino forum here until a few days ago...glad they did.


----------



## LabelLover81

La Comtesse said:


> Thanks very much for that info, LL.  I did just find that site yesterday, after poking around on tpf in this forum a little yesterday.  (I'm a little slow at accessing the info on tpf sometimes too :shame. The don't have the items that I wanted on the site, but I was thinking of calling the customer service number to see if they are somehow still available.  I'm always late to the party it seems...
> 
> I didn't even realize they had started a Valentino forum here until a few days ago...glad they did.



There is no customer service number for valentino.com, but they are very responsive to email requests.  Boutiques are usually pretty helpful as well.  Good luck!


----------



## LabelLover81

Anyone have anything good on the way to their home?  I have two items enroute...


----------



## frick&frack

^nope...but I'm on the hunt for something fun


----------



## LabelLover81

Check out this version of the Histoire.  Smaller detailing of the classic version.  MGA and Mithril, have you seen this before?


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> Check out this version of the Histoire. Smaller detailing of the classic version. MGA and Mithril, have you seen this before?


 
I haven't seen that bag before. It looks like a re-interpretation of the Classic Histoire, but with the new, thin braid. Or it could be a bigger version of the classic histoire... but thats unlikely.


----------



## LabelLover81

I like it.  I especially like the shoulder strap.


----------



## LabelLover81

Another question for you MGA:
Did Valentino ever make the rosier with some kind of topcoat on it to prevent fraying, or did this person actually APPLY some kind of lacquer to it?

http://cgi.ebay.com/SALE-2K-VALENTI...H_Handbags&hash=item588eaf0325#ht_3498wt_1139


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> Another question for you MGA:
> Did Valentino ever make the rosier with some kind of topcoat on it to prevent fraying, or did this person actually APPLY some kind of lacquer to it?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/SALE-2K-VALENTI...H_Handbags&hash=item588eaf0325#ht_3498wt_1139


 
I have never seen that type of coating on any Rosier. It wouldn't surprise me if they develope something to prevent fraying... but the way that black Rosier was lacquered is just bad, not Valentino's quality. If it was really something Valentino made... now that would surprise me.


----------



## LabelLover81

Finally got my last item from vegas!  Check it out!! (page 2 of the thread)


----------



## frick&frack

^ :doggie:


----------



## mga13

Ladies, we have reference libraries!!! YAY! Thanks to Vlad!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Woohoo!!!!  I'm so excited!  The only thing missing is MGA's Valentino through the years thread, but I'm not picky


----------



## LabelLover81

Ladies I want these flip flops sooooo bad but I can't justify $300 for them :cry:  I can't stop thinking about them!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Okay so I added it to my signature.  Hopefully someone will stumble across it...


----------



## frick&frack

^someone in the NP thread had similar flip flops on.  I thought they might be valentino, but she said she got them at marshall's for $30.  sounds like a good alternative 

I can't justify $300 for jelly flip flops either.


----------



## tanya t

omg!!!! love the flip flops!!!!!


----------



## tanya t

ashley....did u buy the rosier????? if so....i am jealous.....


----------



## LabelLover81

tanya t said:


> ashley....did u buy the rosier????? if so....i am jealous.....



Uh uh.  I did not.    As beautiful as the rosier is, I have learned it's a Valentino that I don't need more than one version at one time.  
I still love the bag, I just have kinda moved past owning one in ever color!


----------



## Mithril

Hi All, have been busy last few days.  To belatedly answer LL-I haven't seen the Stylebop pictured Histoire before either.  I think I prefer the classic version, but it is cute!  

I too love the flip flops but think price is too high for plastic


----------



## mga13

can't wait for the haute couture show... I wonder what they'll come up with this time


----------



## mga13

here is US Vogue's preview of the haute couture collection: http://www.vogue.com/magazine/article/exclusive-preview-valentino-fall-2011-couture/


----------



## mga13

Haute Couture FW2011 is here! Some pictures:


----------



## mga13




----------



## mga13




----------



## LabelLover81

Hey Ladies, I took these fun pics for the glass slipper forum, but figured I would post them here as well!  Valentino shoes and handbags!


----------



## frick&frack

^YEAH!!!  love to see those pics!


mga13...thanks for posting the runway pics.  that pantsuit in the first set is utterly amazing!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

My Toile de V thread got deleted :cry:


----------



## frick&frack

^


----------



## LabelLover81

!!!!!!!

Got the rubber studded flip flops on sale at NM for $132!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

^ can't wait to see them!


----------



## PinkTissue

LabelLover81 said:


> My Toile de V thread got deleted :cry:



I saw the series today. They are so UGLY!!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

V girls... it's been awfully quiet in here lately... Please don't tell me you're all cheating and buying something else?!?


----------



## Expy00

^^ I did cheat...couldn't resist Manolo Blahnik heels at 60% off + add'l 15% savings at my local Nordies. I've also got a pair of the Valentino jelly (bow) thong sandals on charge-hold at Nordies, thanks to you LL  Congratulations, one more, on all of your recent Valentino shoe finds!


----------



## Mithril

LabelLover81 said:


> V girls... it's been awfully quiet in here lately... Please don't tell me you're all cheating and buying something else?!?




No, but I have bought V shoes & clothing not purses most recently.  I thought probably I shouldn't post them here but rather the glass slipper forum?

Today at the V store I was seriously tempted by a rose adorned black coat. . .it is 60% off but still a major investment.  .  .but it is a classic piece I could wear for years.  .  .thoughts anyone?

Mithril


----------



## LabelLover81

Mithril said:


> No, but I have bought V shoes & clothing not purses most recently.  I thought probably I shouldn't post them here but rather the glass slipper forum?
> 
> Today at the V store I was seriously tempted by a rose adorned black coat. . .it is 60% off but still a major investment.  .  .but it is a classic piece I could wear for years.  .  .thoughts anyone?
> 
> Mithril



I'm most likely the wrong person to ask... go for it!!!

Is it Valentino or REDValentino?


----------



## Expy00

Mithril said:


> No, but I have bought V shoes & clothing not purses most recently.  I thought probably I shouldn't post them here but rather the glass slipper forum?
> 
> Today at the V store I was seriously tempted by a rose adorned black coat. . .it is 60% off but still a major investment.  .  .but it is a classic piece I could wear for years.  .  .thoughts anyone?
> 
> Mithril



Get the coat, Mithril!! It sounds quite lovely and a classic piece is so versatile as you'll be able to wear it for years and will always be so stylish. Yes, please post a reveal/photos of your V shoes in the Glass Slipper Forum, Valentino Shoe Clubhouse thread.


----------



## tanya t

i haven't bought anything lately
I am in the process of redoing my master bath and doing some other minor changes in the house since my new puppy basically ate my living room couch!!!!!
I am waiting for one of my bags to show u on ebay soon....still want my white studded flower tote and my patent purple nuage.....


----------



## PinkTissue

LabelLover81 said:


> V girls... it's been awfully quiet in here lately... Please don't tell me you're all cheating and buying something else?!?



I cheated. I am a wallet freak and went crazy during the sale period. Bought 2 Burberry wallets (50% off!!!!!), 1 Fendi wallet and 1 LV wallet.

I am now eying a Miu Miu evening bag.


----------



## LabelLover81

PinkTissue said:


> I cheated. I am a wallet freak and went crazy during the sale period. Bought 2 Burberry wallets (50% off!!!!!), 1 Fendi wallet and 1 LV wallet.
> 
> I am now eying a Miu Miu evening bag.



PT!  How could you!?!  LOL!  

You are the reason I have become addicted to wallets!  I found your Day Lace wallet online for $216, and I'm trying my hardest not to buy it... but it's calling my name!


----------



## Expy00

I cheated again... another CL purchase. In my defense, I'm hoping to pair the new CL heels with my dark denim (bow) shopping tote. Plus, they were on second markdown.


----------



## mga13

Hi!
I've been very busy with work, but everything is great. I've missed you ladies!  I'll try to be around more frequently.


----------



## mga13

And no... I have not cheated on Valentino yet  LOL I'm still waiting for my Cartier Marcello, but there are some Valentinos at ebay that are totally calling my name!


----------



## Mithril

I did put the Valentino coat on hold.  .  .and now I see some bags on ebay too


----------



## Expy00

^^ Mithril, get both... the coat and the hand bags


----------



## frick&frack

please somebody buy something awesome so I can live vicariously...I'm dying here...HATE budgeting


----------



## Mithril

frick&frack said:


> please somebody buy something awesome so I can live vicariously...I'm dying here...HATE budgeting



You got your wish.  .  .I took y'alls advice and got the awesome coat & I just sniped a beautiful sky cerulean blue Histoire for a great deal on ebay 

I also have to update my album soon with a few previously unposted ebay V buys in the last couple months


----------



## Expy00

I'm back on the V band wagon as I received confirmation today that Nordies shipped out my online order, day lace (bow) clutch in black. I've been on pins and needles these past few days hoping that my order didn't  get cancelled.


----------



## Expy00

Mithril said:


> You got your wish.  .  .I took y'alls advice and got the awesome coat & I just sniped a beautiful sky cerulean blue Histoire for a great deal on ebay
> 
> I also have to update my album soon with a few previously unposted ebay V buys in the last couple months



Congratulations on all of your new Valentino goodies, Mithril!! I can't wait to see a reveal/photos of your new items, especially the coat


----------



## LabelLover81

Hooray Mithril!  I can't wait to see your new stuff!  
I'm expecting some items in the next few weeks as well.  My birthday is in mid-August and hubby and I will be going to Ireland but he promises that he got me a few things that I will get BEFORE the trip.  I know he visited valentino.com because it was in his browser history (yes I'm sneaky  and nosey about gifts like that) :shame:


----------



## frick&frack

Mithril said:


> You got your wish.  .  .I took y'alls advice and got the awesome coat & I just sniped a beautiful sky cerulean blue Histoire for a great deal on ebay
> 
> I also have to update my album soon with a few previously unposted ebay V buys in the last couple months



thank you! 

I think I know the histoire you're talking about.  was thinking about bidding on it, but when I'm with my nieces I lose track of time so I missed it.  glad you got it!  I'm very excited about seeing your coat.


----------



## katsnd4spd

Mithril said:


> You got your wish.  .  .I took y'alls advice and got the awesome coat & I just sniped a beautiful sky cerulean blue Histoire for a great deal on ebay
> 
> I also have to update my album soon with a few previously unposted ebay V buys in the last couple months


I almost bid on that LOL.  I was sorry I didn't when I saw your great deal!  I do need a black bag first and I just bought a red patent V bag...so that saved your competition!  I can't wait for you to post pictures when you get it!


----------



## frick&frack

O.......M.........G!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

a sweet tPFer helped me find my UHG V shoes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

not only are they the most beautiful shoes I've EVER seen, but they were a bargain too.  totally totally TOTALLY worth being a bad girl :devil:


----------



## LabelLover81

cannot WAIT for the reveal F&F!  Even if they are shoes, please do a reveal here please!!!


----------



## frick&frack

^trust me, I'm gonna reveal the CRAP outta these beauties!!! 

I may even start...A THREAD


----------



## Dukeprincess

*f&f:* Ooooh did I hear UHG shoes???    Yes, please reveal when they arrive!!


----------



## frick&frack

Dukeprincess said:


> *f&f:* Ooooh did I hear UHG shoes???    Yes, please reveal when they arrive!!



YESSSSSSSSSSSS!!!  

I just got goosebumps thinking about wearing them.  I am perfect giddy!!! :giggles:


----------



## Mithril

That's awesome F&F! Can't wait to see.  I will post my reveal soon
Thanks for all the encouragement


----------



## Expy00

frick&frack said:


> O.......M.........G!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> a sweet tPFer helped me find my UHG V shoes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> not only are they the most beautiful shoes I've EVER seen, but they were a bargain too.  totally totally TOTALLY worth being a bad girl :devil:





frick&frack said:


> ^trust me, I'm gonna reveal the CRAP outta these beauties!!!
> 
> I may even start...A THREAD




A BIG congratulations on finding your UGH Valentino shoes, Frick&frack!! I can't wait to see a reveal/photos of your new shoes


----------



## frick&frack

Mithril said:


> That's awesome F&F! Can't wait to see.  I will post my reveal soon
> Thanks for all the encouragement


^I can't wait to see all of your goodies.  honestly, I'd never make it through this "budget crisis" if I didn't have everyone else's lovely things to enjoy!!!




Expy00 said:


> A BIG congratulations on finding your UGH Valentino shoes, Frick&frack!! I can't wait to see a reveal/photos of your new shoes


^I'm so happy & excited that I'm tearing up.  isn't that crazy?  I mean, they're just shoes!   but I have been so very very good for so very long.


----------



## Expy00

frick&frack said:


> ^I'm so happy & excited that I'm tearing up.  isn't that crazy?  I mean, they're just shoes!   but I have been so very very good for so very long.



I completely understand how you're feeling right now, especially since you held out for so long and managed to stick to your shopping ban. See, good things do find their way to those who wait


----------



## dotty8

I got a really cute RED Valentino skirt yesterday in Milan! ... wanted to get a Valentino hairband (with the bow and V-logo) as well, but they only had green wide ones and I wanted a thin black one 

And they had Valentino lace iPhone pouches if any of you are interested  - I remember one of you ladies was looking for one some time ago..


----------



## Expy00

^^ Congratulations on your trip to Italy and your Red Valentino skirt, Dotty!! Sadly, I didn't get a chance to visit any of the designer outlets, let alone a Valentino store, during my last trip to Italy/Europe.


----------



## dotty8

^^ Hehe, tnx!  Well, I only went to Milan for one day, so I didn't have much time either (my parents were nagging because we had a long drive home ahead of us so I had to hurry).. but I managed to visit most of the designer boutiques in the centre of the city .. I haven't been to any outlets either


----------



## Expy00

^^ I can certainly relate... nagging parents and trying to hurry up and shop while on vacation is certainly quite the challenge. That's great that you were able to visit most of the designer boutiques while in Milan. I totally missed out on visiting any of the designer boutiques while in Rome and Florence as the stores were all closed by the time we'd finished sight seeing. This is why I need to plan another trip to Italy, in addition to the sight seeing, that is


----------



## LabelLover81

Hey Ladies!  I have added two new pics to the family portrait thread!  I absolutely love them!


----------



## frick&frack

^love your families


----------



## LabelLover81

Thank you babe!  I need to add one of all of the shoes I've acquired.  I'm gonna wait till after my birthday cause I'm sure hubby got me some Valentino goodies and I want to make sure they are all included!


----------



## amusedcleo

Yay!  One of the three bags I ordered recently arrived today.  The picture doesn't do this bag justice but wanted to share anyway!!!!!  (I already posted it in the color reference thread).  Additionally my new shoes arrived too!


----------



## Mithril

amusedcleo said:


> Yay! One of the three bags I ordered recently arrived today. The picture doesn't do this bag justice but wanted to share anyway!!!!! (I already posted it in the color reference thread). Additionally my new shoes arrived too!


 

Congrats!  So pretty.


----------



## Mithril

LabelLover81 said:


> Hey Ladies! I have added two new pics to the family portrait thread! I absolutely love them!


 
Totally adorable families!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## frick&frack

amusedcleo said:


> Yay!  One of the three bags I ordered recently arrived today.  The picture doesn't do this bag justice but wanted to share anyway!!!!!  (I already posted it in the color reference thread).  Additionally my new shoes arrived too!



I love the bag, but am DYING over those shoes!!!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

amusedcleo said:


> Yay!  One of the three bags I ordered recently arrived today.  The picture doesn't do this bag justice but wanted to share anyway!!!!!  (I already posted it in the color reference thread).  Additionally my new shoes arrived too!



Both are beautiful, but those shoes are TDF!!!!  Congrats!


----------



## mga13

amusedcleo said:


> Yay!  One of the three bags I ordered recently arrived today.  The picture doesn't do this bag justice but wanted to share anyway!!!!!  (I already posted it in the color reference thread).  Additionally my new shoes arrived too!



Congrats! That bag is amazing and the shoes too!


----------



## egglet

came across this tumblr dedicated to valentino clothing and though i'd share  
purevalentino.tumblr.com


----------



## frick&frack

finally have pics of my UHGs 

a sweet tPF friend found them for me at an amazing price...I feel so lucky!!!


----------



## mga13

Congrats FF!! The shoes are amazing, loooove them!


----------



## frick&frack

mga13 said:


> Congrats FF!! The shoes are amazing, loooove them!



thank you...I'm so excited!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Ladies, I'm so excited.
I'm taking my love of Valentino to another level.  If you have ever checked out the Christian Louboutin subforum, you'll know there's a very popular DIY thread.  
Well I managed to buy a very pre-loved Rosier from a lovely tPFer for super cheap.  I'm VERY excited because.... I'm going to turn her into my own version of this beauty:







I'm going to purchase some pearls and crystals of various sizes and make her GORGEOUS!  I'm an amateur seamstress so I'm confident that it will turn out looking great.  I'll be sure to start a thread when I get started so you all can follow along with my progress


----------



## LabelLover81

egglet said:


> came across this tumblr dedicated to valentino clothing and though i'd share
> purevalentino.tumblr.com



This is awesome Egglet!!


----------



## Mithril

LabelLover81 said:


> Ladies, I'm so excited.
> I'm taking my love of Valentino to another level. If you have ever checked out the Christian Louboutin subforum, you'll know there's a very popular DIY thread.
> Well I managed to buy a very pre-loved Rosier from a lovely tPFer for super cheap. I'm VERY excited because.... I'm going to turn her into my own version of this beauty:
> 
> g.nordstromimage.com/imagegallery/store/product/Gigantic/15/_6462615.jpg
> 
> I'm going to purchase some pearls and crystals of various sizes and make her GORGEOUS! I'm an amateur seamstress so I'm confident that it will turn out looking great. I'll be sure to start a thread when I get started so you all can follow along with my progress


 
Amazing idea LL!  Can't wait to see your magnum opus!  Mithril


----------



## Mithril

Thanks to egglet for sharing the tumblr Valentino thread.  

Frick & Frack, the shoes are TDF!  Congrats


----------



## egglet

you are most welcome ladies! LL can't wait to see how the rosier turns out


----------



## Dukeprincess

Woah, I have been slammed at work and I leave for a week and you ladies have been busy!

I love all the new additions!

*amused:* Those shoes are fierce!

*label:* Those boots are so cute!

*F&F:*   AH-MAZING!!!!    I know you are one hot woman wearing those beauties!


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> Ladies, I'm so excited.
> I'm taking my love of Valentino to another level.  If you have ever checked out the Christian Louboutin subforum, you'll know there's a very popular DIY thread.
> Well I managed to buy a very pre-loved Rosier from a lovely tPFer for super cheap.  I'm VERY excited because.... I'm going to turn her into my own version of this beauty:
> 
> I'm going to purchase some pearls and crystals of various sizes and make her GORGEOUS!  I'm an amateur seamstress so I'm confident that it will turn out looking great.  I'll be sure to start a thread when I get started so you all can follow along with my progress


^CAN'T WAIT to see how they turn out!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Mithril said:


> Frick & Frack, the shoes are TDF!  Congrats


^thank you!




Dukeprincess said:


> *F&F:*   AH-MAZING!!!!    I know you are one hot woman wearing those beauties!


^thank you!  I'm still so happy & excited.  trying to plan their first outing...want it to be special


----------



## LabelLover81

Here's a link to a video NM created interviewing Piccioli and Chiuri about the house of Valentino.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...emId=cat40300753&icid=btq_valentino0611_video


----------



## shopaholic.10

LabelLover81 said:


> Here's a link to a video NM created interviewing Piccioli and Chiuri about the house of Valentino.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...emId=cat40300753&icid=btq_valentino0611_video


 

Lovely, thx for sharing


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> Here's a link to a video NM created interviewing Piccioli and Chiuri about the house of Valentino.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...emId=cat40300753&icid=btq_valentino0611_video



so fascinating...thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mithril

Thanks LL for sharing.  Great video.


----------



## tanya t

hey ladies!!!! just wanted to say hi! i have been MIA for a while....have had several mini vacas and have been busy with redecorating....
I have been soooo friggin good lately....starting to get the itch for a new valentino....i am hoping a rosier, my purple patent nuage, or my HG white studded flower tote shows up on ebay soon....

LL...i see you got another rosier....congrats!!!!!

well...off u unpack and start laundry....yuck....
miss u girls....


----------



## frick&frack

^happy to hear you're doing so well!



I'm wearing my lace Vs around to cheer me up today.


----------



## Mithril

Good to hear from you tanyat and Dukeprincess!

Guess what-I've been really naughty again.  .  .More reveals coming soon

I will have some killer family photos to upload


----------



## LabelLover81

tanya t said:


> hey ladies!!!! just wanted to say hi! i have been MIA for a while....have had several mini vacas and have been busy with redecorating....
> I have been soooo friggin good lately....starting to get the itch for a new valentino....i am hoping a rosier, my purple patent nuage, or my HG white studded flower tote shows up on ebay soon....
> 
> LL...i see you got another rosier....congrats!!!!!
> 
> well...off u unpack and start laundry....yuck....
> miss u girls....


 
We miss you too Tanya!


----------



## LabelLover81

frick&frack said:


> ^happy to hear you're doing so well!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wearing my lace Vs around to cheer me up today.


 
Yay!!!  Did you look at your fab feet all day long?


----------



## LabelLover81

Mithril said:


> Good to hear from you tanyat and Dukeprincess!
> 
> Guess what-I've been really naughty again. . .More reveals coming soon
> 
> I will have some killer family photos to upload


 
Hooray!  I can't wait to see   I have some new bags and shoes as well (b-day on Monday so I got some gifts from the DH!!)


----------



## frick&frack

Mithril said:


> Guess what-I've been really naughty again.  .  .More reveals coming soon
> 
> I will have some killer family photos to upload


^




LabelLover81 said:


> Yay!!!  Did you look at your fab feet all day long?


^  




LabelLover81 said:


> I have some new bags and shoes as well (b-day on Monday so I got some gifts from the DH!!)


^oooooooooo...can't wait to see your new things!  happy early birthday too!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

I will talk to you ladies in a week!  Going out of the country and I hope when I return I will have lots of goodies to reveal 
xoxo
LL


----------



## Mithril

Enjoy the trip LL!  Can't wait to see your goodies!


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> I will talk to you ladies in a week!  Going out of the country and I hope when I return I will have lots of goodies to reveal
> xoxo
> LL



I'm soooooooooo jealous of your trip, but I know you'll share lots of stunning pics when you get home.  have a wonderful time & a very happy birthday!!!


----------



## frick&frack

feel free to check out this thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/birthday-shout-outs/happy-birthday-labellover81-699632.html#post19678272


----------



## mga13

Hi ladies! It's been a while since my last post, work is keeping me very busy. BUT I'll be around more often.


----------



## Mithril

mga13 said:


> Hi ladies! It's been a while since my last post, work is keeping me very busy. BUT I'll be around more often.


 

I'm glad!  Work + a friend houseguest keeping me busy this week too.  I hope to post my reveal this weekend


----------



## nascar fan

Hi, ladies.  I thought I'd drop in and leave a picture, one a SA sent me yesterday, of a very cool Valentino bag.  (calf hair painted like feathers)


----------



## frick&frack

^wow...that's awesome!!!


----------



## tanya t

Very cool bag!!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

For all my V girls on the East Coast, stay safe this weekend!


----------



## tanya t

Thanks Ashley! 
I wish the same to all....


----------



## frick&frack

yes, I add my prayers for safety too


----------



## nascar fan

Any room for a new clubhouse member?


----------



## nascar fan

I have discovered a new store in town, and they have a wonderful selection of Valentino bags!


----------



## LabelLover81

Nascar - There's always room for more!  
Thanks for posting the pics!!!


----------



## nascar fan

LabelLover81 said:


> Nascar - There's always room for more!
> Thanks for posting the pics!!!


 
Thanks!!

I've actually got one in my grubby little paws


----------



## LabelLover81

Ladies just a quick note, I have noticed that the newest Rosiers, from 2011, have non-patent leather detailing.
I think I prefer the patent just because the bag is so high maintenance already, the patent makes it a bit easier to care for. But the regular leather is beautiful as well.

I have added pics of examples in the Valentino Rosier reference thread.


----------



## nascar fan

Oh, wow!  I don't see a "What are you wearing with that Valentino?" thread.
??


----------



## LabelLover81

nascar fan said:


> Oh, wow!  I don't see a "What are you wearing with that Valentino?" thread.
> ??



Start it on up Nascar!  I will do my best to contribute.  Though I don't go to work in an office, so it might just be on special occasions or the weekend.  But I love seeing tPFers outfits!


----------



## frick&frack

nascar--  you've got some great V bags!


----------



## LabelLover81

Nascar... already took my first outfit pic... waiting for your thread


----------



## frick&frack

^


----------



## nascar fan

frick&frack said:


> nascar-- you've got some great V bags!


You mean MJs?  I'm new to V.  And loving every second of it!
It's so nice to make new friends, too!

But I have one mean Stam collection (and other MJs)!  
http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?u=234015

I'll have to start a new album.  I think I will do that right now.


----------



## mga13

nascar fan, I just saw your MJ collection and is incredible! Your green and purple stardust stams are lovely. I have one stam and a carter bag, but I was thinking about getting another stam. Maybe a lavander sunburst or a yellow stardust.


----------



## nascar fan

mga13 said:


> nascar fan, I just saw your MJ collection and is incredible! Your green and purple stardust stams are lovely. I have one stam and a carter bag, but I was thinking about getting another stam. Maybe a lavander sunburst or a yellow stardust.


I bet the lavendar sunburst is pretty!  I've seen one around on bon or bay.  Can't remember which.

Good choice!


----------



## nascar fan




----------



## LabelLover81

^^  gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## nascar fan

frick&frack said:


> nascar-- you've got some great V bags!


OH, I see what you were thinking.  Those pictures were from the store I visited.  They welcome taking pictures, which is rare.  I usually feel like I have to hide if I want to take a pic of a handbag.  Not here though!

If anyone is interested, it is www.stanleykorshak.com.  They have a fabulous handbag department and excellent sales associates.  I was sooo impressed!  I will definitely be back.


----------



## frick&frack

nascar fan said:


> You mean MJs?  I'm new to V.  And loving every second of it!
> It's so nice to make new friends, too!
> 
> But I have one mean Stam collection (and other MJs)!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?u=234015
> 
> I'll have to start a new album.  I think I will do that right now.





nascar fan said:


> OH, I see what you were thinking.  Those pictures were from the store I visited.  They welcome taking pictures, which is rare.  I usually feel like I have to hide if I want to take a pic of a handbag.  Not here though!
> 
> If anyone is interested, it is www.stanleykorshak.com.  They have a fabulous handbag department and excellent sales associates.  I was sooo impressed!  I will definitely be back.



yep...I assumed those bags were yours


----------



## nascar fan

frick&frack said:


> yep...I assumed those bags were yours


I wish!  I'd LOVE to have that red rockstud bag!


----------



## LabelLover81

Woohoo!  We got more stickies!!!!


----------



## nascar fan

Hi, ladies!

:salute:

Happy Labor Day weekend to all.


----------



## LabelLover81

Today I took my DIY Rosier for a test run... 
I took it to Saks and went right into the Valentino handbag section.  The lady working there glanced at it and said "Oh I LOVE your bag!  I didn't even know it came in that color with the pearls for this season!"  I just smiled and said "Thanks!!"


----------



## frick&frack

^NICE!!!


----------



## nascar fan

Labellover, your Rosier is so pretty!

I heard a SA telling someone to use hairspray to keep the roses in pristine shape.  Have you heard that before?


----------



## nascar fan

*Will someone please help me find this in another color????  Any color would be great!*


----------



## LabelLover81

MGA, did the above bag come in another color?


----------



## nascar fan

LabelLover, WOW!  I am stunned at your collection!

My faves:  the green multi-floral, the deep green rosier (is that the name?) and the off-white one with the feathers on the bottom corner.  

Wow!  Wow!  Wow!

Amazing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nascar fan

What strange companions here.  A happy family!
Valentino, Marc Jacobs, and race-used sheetmetal.


----------



## LabelLover81

Those are your loves!  I'm about to start a thread with your favorite Valentino combos.  Mine are all Valentino shoes, but this pic would fit perfectly!


----------



## nascar fan

LabelLover81 said:


> Those are your loves!  I'm about to start a thread with your favorite Valentino combos.  Mine are all Valentino shoes, but this pic would fit perfectly!


Great idea!  It will be a fun thread.


----------



## mga13

I'm not surprised that the SA liked your Rosier LL, it came out beautifully!



LabelLover81 said:


> MGA, did the above bag come in another color?



I'm not 100% sure, but I think it also came out in camel/nude and army green.


----------



## nascar fan

mga13 said:


> I'm not surprised that the SA liked your Rosier LL, it came out beautifully!
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm not 100% sure, but I think it also came out in camel/nude and army green*.


What is the best way to find one?  I've looked online, but all I know to look for is "Maison."  That pulls up the studded bag that looks completely different.


----------



## mga13

nascar fan said:


> What is the best way to find one?  I've looked online, but all I know to look for is "Maison."  That pulls up the studded bag that looks completely different.



I think those colors were boutique exclusives, looking for one can be difficult.


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:


> I'm not surprised that the SA liked your Rosier LL, it came out beautifully!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not 100% sure, but I think it also came out in camel/nude and army green.



I also thought I remembered the nude color.


----------



## LabelLover81

nascar fan said:


> LabelLover, WOW!  I am stunned at your collection!
> 
> My faves:  the green multi-floral, the deep green rosier (is that the name?) and the off-white one with the feathers on the bottom corner.
> 
> Wow!  Wow!  Wow!
> 
> Amazing!!!!!!!!!



Thanks Nascar!  The dark green is called a Petale Dome.  I also like the lighter green one, it was called a "Large Floral Bouquet".


----------



## LabelLover81

For some reason this wallet made me giggle.  The idea of a leopard (calf hair) wallet is just so ridiculous!


----------



## PinkTissue

LabelLover81 said:


> For some reason this wallet made me giggle.  The idea of a leopard (calf hair) wallet is just so ridiculous!



It is kind of nice actually.


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> For some reason this wallet made me giggle.  The idea of a leopard (calf hair) wallet is just so ridiculous!



lol...it would last about 1 month before most of the hair was rubbed off.  not practical at all.


----------



## LabelLover81

I agree PT, it is nice.  But I just can't imagine having a furry wallet.


----------



## LabelLover81

I have a confession....

I'm starting to want a rockstud bag.... specifically, one of the slouchier ones like this:


----------



## Mithril

Agree LL-some of them have grown on me too.  I like this model in deep Valentino red.  Also, the animal print one.  My favorite was the red lizard rock stud in this general shape though a bit smaller.  It was on sale at my local V boutique, but while I was debating someone else bought it


----------



## PinkTissue

Wail! My domestic helper found a bed bug at my bed which explained all those mysterious rashes I had for 1 week. I went nuts and started to clean everything and hoping none of them are hiding in my Valentino bags.


----------



## LabelLover81

PinkTissue said:


> Wail! My domestic helper found a bed bug at my bed which explained all those mysterious rashes I had for 1 week. I went nuts and started to clean everything and hoping none of them are hiding in my Valentino bags.



Oh no PT!  I hope none of them made it into your V bags too!  I'm so sad for you!  But don't worry you will get through this


----------



## LabelLover81

Hmmm, definitely NOT feeling this one with the cougar design on the front... yikes!


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> I have a confession....
> 
> I'm starting to want a rockstud bag.... specifically, one of the slouchier ones like this:


^   I'm still firmly anti...




LabelLover81 said:


> Hmmm, definitely NOT feeling this one with the cougar design on the front... yikes!


^


----------



## LabelLover81

frick&frack said:


> ^   I'm still firmly anti...
> 
> 
> 
> ^



LOL!  As for the studs, I'm thinking a studed Maison would be a happy medium.  Classic design, with studs.


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> LOL!  As for the studs, I'm thinking a studed Maison would be a happy medium.  Classic design, with studs.



OK...I can understand a studded maison...


----------



## shopaholic.10

LabelLover81 said:


> Hmmm, definitely NOT feeling this one with the cougar design on the front... yikes!
> 
> g.nordstromimage.com/imagegallery/store/product/Gigantic/14/_6580974.jpg


 

 what were they thinking!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

LabelLover81 said:


> LOL! As for the studs, I'm thinking a studed Maison would be a happy medium. Classic design, with studs.


 I loe the Studed Maison and really hope have one really soon But I agree with LL the  rockstud is starting to grow on me... Esp when I go to Nordstrom and check them out..


----------



## mga13

I also agree with you ladies, the Rockstud is growing on me too. I specially like the leopard version.

I am happy right now, I just bought another Valentino! I'll do the reveal soon.


----------



## frick&frack

^YEAH!!!  can't wait!


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:


> I also agree with you ladies, the Rockstud is growing on me too. I specially like the leopard version.
> 
> I am happy right now, I just bought another Valentino! I'll do the reveal soon.



HOORAY!!!


----------



## nascar fan

I think the rockstud bags are cool and I wouldn't mind having 1 ... or 2.  I like the one in the post above (the green).  I love it in red.

I don't like the one with the cat on the front.  Ouch!  That's fugly!  

Hi, Girls!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Hi Nascar!

I'm super excited for MGA's reveal!  She hasn't done one in awhile, and her V bags are always SPECTACULAR!!!


----------



## nascar fan

LabelLover81 said:


> Hi Nascar!
> 
> I'm super excited for MGA's reveal! She hasn't done one in awhile, and her V bags are always SPECTACULAR!!!


Hi!  
Ooo, I'd love to see a Valentino reveal!


----------



## mga13

I'll take some pictures tonight and see if I can do the reveal. It's not a big bag, but to me it has a special meaning, and I love it!


----------



## mga13

The pictures I


----------



## nascar fan

mga13 said:


> The pictures I


???



What color is your double bow tote?  Is it black or navy?
Your collection is so pretty.


----------



## frick&frack

mga13 said:


> The pictures I



tease...


----------



## mga13

nascar fan said:


> ???
> 
> 
> 
> What color is your double bow tote? Is it black or navy?
> Your collection is so pretty.


 
Thank you! The Double Bow Tote is black.


----------



## mga13

frick&frack said:


> tease...


 
Hahaha sorry! I was going to say that the pictures I took came out a bit off, the colors look weird, so I'll take pictures tomorrow and do the reveal.


----------



## shopaholic.10

What's this about :S?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-R...066?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb7d52a02


----------



## lovelybarney

Hello authenticators, please give me some advices about this Valentino red bow 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/270802017434?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648
Thank you so much


----------



## LabelLover81

lovelybarney said:


> Hello authenticators, please give me some advices about this Valentino red bow
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/270802017434?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648
> Thank you so much



Authentic, Please post in the "authenticate this Valentino" thread in the future.  Thanks!


----------



## LabelLover81

shopaholic.10 said:


> What's this about :S?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-R...066?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb7d52a02



Need more pics... specifically of the inside label and the bottom of the bag.

Please post in the "authenticate this Valentino" thread in the future.  Thanks!!


----------



## frick&frack

mga13 said:


> Hahaha sorry! I was going to say that the pictures I took came out a bit off, the colors look weird, so I'll take pictures tomorrow and do the reveal.


^ugh...you're killing me...




shopaholic.10 said:


> What's this about :S?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-R...066?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb7d52a02


^looks like someone is dreaming that they can get that kind of money for that bag...


----------



## shopaholic.10

LabelLover81 said:


> Need more pics... specifically of the inside label and the bottom of the bag.
> 
> Please post in the "authenticate this Valentino" thread in the future. Thanks!!


 
Oh LL I wasnt trying to authenticate, I was just pointing out the ridiculous price! but thx


----------



## LabelLover81

shopaholic.10 said:


> Oh LL I wasnt trying to authenticate, I was just pointing out the ridiculous price! but thx



Sorry for jumping to conclusions on that!


----------



## LabelLover81

Which of your fall/winter Valentino bags are you most exciting about using??


----------



## LabelLover81

For me, it's the leopard 360!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

^ugh...for some reason I'm not looking forward to switching my accessories around to get all of my fall/winter things out.  usually this is a very fun process for me.


----------



## nascar fan

Hi, Ladies!
I have been working so hard, I've barely had time to log on.

Hope everyone is doing well.  

I have really struggled with returning or keeping the black V ... I can't think of the name of it!  LOL!  Anyway, you know which one I mean.  Anyway, I started feeling guilty about all the moolah I've spent lately on bags.  I should be ashamed of myself.  But I think I would be too embarrassed to return it, plus I love it.  I tried to come up with the excuse that I couldn't find the receipt, but I found it.  I couldn't even fool myself on that one.  

I don't think I have it in me to return.  It is so pretty.

So that's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## LabelLover81

nascar fan said:


> Hi, Ladies!
> I have been working so hard, I've barely had time to log on.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> I have really struggled with returning or keeping the black V ... I can't think of the name of it!  LOL!  Anyway, you know which one I mean.  Anyway, I started feeling guilty about all the moolah I've spent lately on bags.  I should be ashamed of myself.  But I think I would be too embarrassed to return it, plus I love it.  I tried to come up with the excuse that I couldn't find the receipt, but I found it.  I couldn't even fool myself on that one.
> 
> I don't think I have it in me to return.  It is so pretty.
> 
> So that's my story and I'm sticking to it.



Nascar, any other reasons for second thoughts on that bag?  I'm trying to score one right now, and aside from the fact that I do NOT need another V bag, and certainly not another black bag, I really like that it has minimal studding and that it can be carried year round.  Is there something in particular you don't like about the functionality of the bag?


----------



## frick&frack

I need a black bag  :giggles:


----------



## LabelLover81

Is it just me, or have you ladies also noticed that every single Valentino bag on eBay has been seriously overpriced lately???


----------



## nascar fan

LabelLover81 said:


> Nascar, any other reasons for second thoughts on that bag? I'm trying to score one right now, and aside from the fact that I do NOT need another V bag, and certainly not another black bag, I really like that it has minimal studding and that it can be carried year round. Is there something in particular you don't like about the functionality of the bag?


 
It is the most functional bag I think I own!  I can't return it.  I would be so sorry!  I hate that regret feeling.  I would rather be strapped for cash temporarily than regret forever returning something.

I have never paid this much for a bag.  I think that's what bothers me.  It was a couple hundred more than the most I've ever paid.  

I know where a similar one can be ordered though.    Not black.  Tan.
If anyone is interested, PM me and I will give you the SA's info.


----------



## LabelLover81

I've got a Valentino on the way   I'm very excited.  Should be able to reveal next week!


----------



## tanya t

hey guys! so tonight I purchased a sweater in Loehmann's....the brand is RED with a red label that looks exactly like a valentino red tag....the sweater is also very Valentino!!!! I can't believe how similar the tag is and the style.....for a second I thought it was a valentino red sweater but I got it for 40.00....i googled the designer out of curiosity and the only thing I get is valentino red....strange...


----------



## nascar fan

LabelLover81 said:


> I've got a Valentino on the way  I'm very excited. Should be able to reveal next week!


 
No hints??????


----------



## tanya t

nascar fan said:


> no hints??????



seriously ashley!!!! Give us a hint......


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> I've got a Valentino on the way   I'm very excited.  Should be able to reveal next week!



can't wait to see!


----------



## nascar fan

Hi, girls.

LL, where'd you go?
Come on ... no hint?


----------



## tanya t

I TOO have a bag on it's way!!!! so excited!!!! have been looking at this bag for a while now....got an amazing deal!!!!!!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Sorry girls!  Had to travel to a wedding today.  
Hint: Someone else in the V club has this bag...


----------



## shopaholic.10

Oh I am currently on a ban  so even more excited to see all your reveals!!


----------



## nascar fan

LabelLover81 said:


> Sorry girls! Had to travel to a wedding today.
> Hint: Someone else in the V club has this bag...


That's no hint!  LOL!


----------



## nascar fan

tanya t said:


> I TOO have a bag on it's way!!!! so excited!!!! have been looking at this bag for a while now....got an amazing deal!!!!!!!!


Oh, good!  2 reveals coming up.


----------



## LabelLover81

nascar fan said:


> That's no hint! LOL!


 
LOL!  Well I do'nt want to give it away!  What's a good hint, then?


----------



## nascar fan

LabelLover81 said:


> LOL! Well I do'nt want to give it away! What's a good hint, then?


Color?


----------



## LabelLover81

Better Hint (as requested) SS 2011


----------



## nascar fan

LabelLover81 said:


> Better Hint (as requested) SS 2011


 

Did you find one???????


----------



## LabelLover81

nascar fan said:


> Did you find one???????



You'll just have to wait and see....


----------



## LabelLover81

the bag is arriving today ladies.... expect a reveal around 3:30 ET.


----------



## nascar fan

LabelLover81 said:


> the bag is arriving today ladies.... expect a reveal around 3:30 ET.


 
Can't wait!


Do you V ladies use purse inserts/organizers in your bags?  It's the only way I can keep my sanity.


----------



## LabelLover81

^^  I don't.  I keep everything in little pouches.  (Valentino pouches of course)


----------



## frick&frack

LL...your hint gives me no clue at all 

& where the h3ll is mga's reveal?

LADIES!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

LOL!  F&F I have missed you!


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> LL...your hint gives me no clue at all
> 
> & where the h3ll is mga's reveal?
> 
> LADIES!!!


^found it...




LabelLover81 said:


> LOL!  F&F I have missed you!


^ 

I'm stuck in tenant hell.  I'm either evicting everyone, or somebody is going to jail for assault...possibly me


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> the bag is arriving today ladies.... expect a reveal around 3:30 ET.


 

Oh!!! Can't wait LL!!!


----------



## nascar fan

LabelLover81 said:


> ^^ I don't. I keep everything in little pouches. (Valentino pouches of course)


Of course!


----------



## shopaholic.10

Hello ladies, I was at the mall yest and had to go check out the V store.. I was able to take two pix and also left with something i have been eyeing for some time  its the missing bag from the top right in the first pic.. any guesses? will do a reveal soon!


----------



## LabelLover81

Wow!!!  Super rare and beautiful bag for sale!  It's one of my HGs!!!


----------



## frick&frack

^I LOVE that bag too!!!





shopaholic.10 said:


> Hello ladies, I was at the mall yest and had to go check out the V store.. I was able to take two pix and also left with something i have been eyeing for some time  its the missing bag from the top right in the first pic.. any guesses? will do a reveal soon!


^so pretty...it's definitely something red


----------



## LabelLover81

shopaholic.10 said:


> Hello ladies, I was at the mall yest and had to go check out the V store.. I was able to take two pix and also left with something i have been eyeing for some time  its the missing bag from the top right in the first pic.. any guesses? will do a reveal soon!



I'm thinking red lacca bow tote


----------



## tanya t

shopaholic....i love how in your album your bags are hug by butterfly hooks!!! are they displayed like that in your closet or did u just use the hook for your photo shoot???


----------



## shopaholic.10

LabelLover81 said:


> Wow!!! Super rare and beautiful bag for sale! It's one of my HGs!!!


 

It's gorgeous!! but way too expensive IMO.. I have a v. similar one thts my HG.


----------



## shopaholic.10

frick&frack said:


> ^I LOVE that bag too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^so pretty...it's definitely something red


 
It sure is


----------



## shopaholic.10

LabelLover81 said:


> I'm thinking red lacca bow tote


 
hmmm no, but its got a bow and its red  hint hint uve got 3 items from the same collection!


----------



## shopaholic.10

tanya t said:


> shopaholic....i love how in your album your bags are hug by butterfly hooks!!! are they displayed like that in your closet or did u just use the hook for your photo shoot???


 

Thank u so much Tanya I used the butterfly hook for the pix. However, some are displayed on a wall in my room but with bow hooks and there is wallpaper in the background.. I will take a pic soon and post it for you to see


----------



## LabelLover81

shopaholic.10 said:


> hmmm no, but its got a bow and its red  hint hint uve got 3 items from the same collection!



Nuage?


----------



## LabelLover81

The REDValentino wallets are $345!!  I think that's kinda pricey for a secondary brand... what do you ladies think?


----------



## frick&frack

^  that's ridiculous!


----------



## tanya t

Agreed....too pricey....


----------



## nascar fan

Hi, ladies.  I have pretty much been MIA the last few days.  Too much going on.  
My kitty is sick, and tonight I got a call and was told my friend from jr high school and on has died.   (I'm fairly old, so we had known each other a LONG time.)


----------



## Mithril

Oh no nascar fan, I am so sorry  sending you hugs.

As to the Red V wallets: too pricey.  I think some Red V stuff is nice, but the quality is not at all the same & in general I'll stick to V proper.

I saw the sequin bag too-gorgeous, but not enough of a markdown I think for a resale bag for me.  .   .

I just added to my Fleur family  will post pic later.


----------



## shopaholic.10

LabelLover81 said:


> Nuage?


 
Nope, I have just posted the reveal


----------



## shopaholic.10

nascar fan said:


> Hi, ladies. I have pretty much been MIA the last few days. Too much going on.
> My kitty is sick, and tonight I got a call and was told my friend from jr high school and on has died. (I'm fairly old, so we had known each other a LONG time.)


 

Oh no  Sorry for your loss.. may her soul rest in peace... Hope ur kitty feels better soon too..


----------



## LabelLover81

nascar fan said:


> Hi, ladies.  I have pretty much been MIA the last few days.  Too much going on.
> My kitty is sick, and tonight I got a call and was told my friend from jr high school and on has died.   (I'm fairly old, so we had known each other a LONG time.)


----------



## LabelLover81

Just thought it would be fun to list out some of my favorite interpretations of fellow V lover's collections:

MGA - Classic & Chic
Mithril - Feminine & Stylish
F&F - Fun and Flirty
Tanya T - Bold & Flirtatious
PT - Ultra Feminine!
Nascar - Funky, bold and feminine
Shopaholic - Classic and Feminine

Am I missing anyone?


----------



## tanya t

LL....u r too cute!!!

LL's collection ....EXOTIC & FABULOUS!!!!!


----------



## tanya t

Waiting for my bag to arrive....should be tomorrow!!!!
I AM SOOOO IMPATIENT!!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

tanya t said:


> ll....u r too cute!!!
> 
> Ll's collection ....exotic & fabulous!!!!!


:d  <---- WTH?!  This smiley isn't working??!!


----------



## LabelLover81

tanya t said:


> Waiting for my bag to arrive....should be tomorrow!!!!
> I AM SOOOO IMPATIENT!!!!



Hooray!  I got a new bag today and I absolutely LOVE IT!  My camera isn't working for some reason though


----------



## tanya t

labellover81 said:


> hooray!  I got a new bag today and i absolutely love it!  My camera isn't working for some reason though



another??????? R u kidding??????


----------



## LabelLover81

tanya t said:


> another??????? R u kidding??????


 

I don't joke about Valentino


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> :d  <---- WTH?!  This smiley isn't working??!!


^:lolots:  that smilie is a colon + lowercase P (not D).   




LabelLover81 said:


> Hooray!  I got a new bag today and I absolutely LOVE IT!  My camera isn't working for some reason though


^argh...I wanted some eye candy


----------



## tanya t

STILL NO BAG
I HATE GETTING THINGS INTERNATIONALLY!!!! IT TAKES FOREVER AND A DAY!!!!!

LL....I AM WAITING FOR YOUR REVEAL.......:doggie:....ADDED THE DOGGIE FOR THE HECK OF IT....SO CUTE!!!!


----------



## shopaholic.10

LabelLover81 said:


> Just thought it would be fun to list out some of my favorite interpretations of fellow V lover's collections:
> 
> MGA - Classic & Chic
> Mithril - Feminine & Stylish
> F&F - Fun and Flirty
> Tanya T - Bold & Flirtatious
> PT - Ultra Feminine!
> Nascar - Funky, bold and feminine
> Shopaholic - Classic and Feminine
> 
> Am I missing anyone?


 


tanya t said:


> LL....u r too cute!!!
> 
> LL's collection ....EXOTIC & FABULOUS!!!!!


 
I totally agree! too cute! add Bling to that too tanya..


----------



## shopaholic.10

Can't wait for all the reveals!!! 

I was watching Gossip Girl today and couldnt help but fall in love all over again with the rockstud dome.. and in python :'( it looks so good on her but I did feel it was a bit small for my liking IRL...


----------



## LabelLover81

tanya t said:


> Waiting for my bag to arrive....should be tomorrow!!!!
> I AM SOOOO IMPATIENT!!!!



Did you get it???


----------



## LabelLover81

shopaholic.10 said:


> Can't wait for all the reveals!!!
> 
> I was watching Gossip Girl today and couldnt help but fall in love all over again with the rockstud dome.. and in python :'( it looks so good on her but I did feel it was a bit small for my liking IRL...



It is beautiful!  I don't think it would be too small.  Looks can be deceiving!!


----------



## frick&frack

shopaholic.10 said:


> Can't wait for all the reveals!!!
> 
> I was watching Gossip Girl today and couldnt help but fall in love all over again with the rockstud dome.. and in python :'( it looks so good on her but I did feel it was a bit small for my liking IRL...



the color on that skin is FABU!!!


----------



## tanya t

frick&frack said:


> the color on that skin is FABU!!!




IT LOOKS EXACTLY LIKE THE PRADA PYTHON BAG FROM 2 YEARS AGO!!!!


----------



## tanya t

LabelLover81 said:


> Did you get it???



NOPE...HOPING IT'LL ARRIVE TOMORROW...USPS IS SOOOOO SLOW ESP WITH INTERNATIONAL DELIVERIES....I JUST RECEIVED A PKG FROM TURKEY THAT WAS SHIPPING OVER 1 MONTH AGO!!!!!!!!!!!!! PLEASE!!!!! DYING(IN MY BEST RACHEL ZOE VOICE)


----------



## frick&frack

tanya t said:


> IT LOOKS EXACTLY LIKE THE PRADA PYTHON BAG FROM 2 YEARS AGO!!!!



I noticed  ...been trolling for a good deal on the shoes for a while now...


----------



## tanya t

So quiet around here lately.....where is everyone????


----------



## LabelLover81

Got my camera working.  I'll do a reveal tonight or tomorrow!


----------



## Addy

Hi everyone! I am in Valentino to help out. Please send me any suggestions for this forum.


----------



## LabelLover81

Interesting V news...
I was at Nordstrom today talking to the handbag manager.  He said his Valentino specialist stopped by earlier in the day and apparently Valentino is going to begin phasing out the Nuage in the next two seasons!


----------



## frick&frack

Addy said:


> Hi everyone! I am in Valentino to help out. Please send me any suggestions for this forum.


^welcome...thanks!




LabelLover81 said:


> Interesting V news...
> I was at Nordstrom today talking to the handbag manager.  He said his Valentino specialist stopped by earlier in the day and apparently Valentino is going to begin phasing out the Nuage in the next two seasons!


^really???  I'm surprised.  isn't it popular?


----------



## LabelLover81

^^ I would think so, but apparently the company is ready to move in a new direction.  They are going to be doing alot more structured styles... a la the Aphrodite and the Demetra.  I don't mind either one of those bags, I think they are both beautiful.  And to be honest, I've always liked the Nuage in leather, suede, or lace as opposed to the lacca or coated canvas.  For some reason, when it was in the coated canvas it was too stiff for my taste.  Still a beautiful bag... but just not my favorite.  I will be sad to see the Nuage go though.    It's like the beginning of the end of an era (if that makes any sense!)


----------



## frick&frack

^yes, it makes total sense.  I'm sad to see it go too.  maybe bag design as a whole is trending toward a more structured look.


----------



## dotty8

Ohh, that's a pity... I love nuage, too, esp. because of the bow ... I'm not really a fan of structured bags


----------



## LabelLover81

I have one more bag to reveal, but I will NOT do it until all my V girls are back in this forum!  Where the heck is everyone????


----------



## tanya t

Seriously!!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

^^   LOL!  I knew you would say something like that!


----------



## Mithril

I'm here!  Let's see yours soon


----------



## mga13

I can't believe the news about the Nuage!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Okay, I will reveal today now that you are all back!


----------



## frick&frack

I'm here for a bit too...


----------



## mga13

Yay!!!


----------



## Mithril

Hi All, 

I updated my album; some new goodies in there y'all haven't seen.  I included pictures of the 2 sizes of Couture bags so tanya t can see.  Enjoy!

 Mithril


----------



## tanya t

mithril said:


> hi all,
> 
> i updated my album; some new goodies in there y'all haven't seen.  I included pictures of the 2 sizes of couture bags so tanya t can see.  Enjoy!
> 
> :d mithril



mithril...your red rose tote is amazing!!!! And i love your valentino bow boots!!!! Too hot!!!!

Looking at your pics of the couture bags confuses me.....not sure if i have the big or small??????????


----------



## LabelLover81

Mithril... you have the rose tote in red AND WHITE!?!


----------



## Mithril

Sorry Tanya t to confuse you; I think the larger Couture is around 14 inches at the bottom if that helps 

LabelLover-yes I could not resist the white roses tote- it was a charitable auction and 1/3 retail- too much temptation for me.  I wore it in summer with jeans and white t-shirts and with plain dresses.  Love!


----------



## LabelLover81

Mithril said:


> Sorry Tanya t to confuse you; I think the larger Couture is around 14 inches at the bottom if that helps
> 
> LabelLover-yes I could not resist the white roses tote- it was a charitable auction and 1/3 retail- too much temptation for me.  I wore it in summer with jeans and white t-shirts and with plain dresses.  Love!



I really love that bag.  I think if they had done it in pink I wouldn't have been able to resist!


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:


> I can't believe the news about the Nuage!!!



I know, shocking isn't it??


----------



## LabelLover81

Anyone here get the Nymphe Garden Tote on eBay?  It went for a great price!


----------



## shopaholic.10

LabelLover81 said:


> Anyone here get the Nymphe Garden Tote on eBay? It went for a great price!


 
my highest bid was $700 and the auction ended way past my bedtime for $710


----------



## shopaholic.10

Mithril said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I updated my album; some new goodies in there y'all haven't seen. I included pictures of the 2 sizes of Couture bags so tanya t can see. Enjoy!
> 
> Mithril


 
All so lovely.. my personal fav is the python vertigo 
and the pale pink boots aaaah they r to die forrrrr!!!


----------



## Mithril

shopaholic.10 said:


> All so lovely.. my personal fav is the python vertigo
> and the pale pink boots aaaah they r to die forrrrr!!!



Thanks!  I'm sorry you lost out on the auction


----------



## tanya t

I watched the auction.... Was so tempted!!!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Mithril, I hope you don't mind... I put some of your bags in our reference threads!


----------



## Mithril

LabelLover81 said:


> Mithril, I hope you don't mind... I put some of your bags in our reference threads!




Not at all; I am honored!  I have been too lazy to put them in; feel free


----------



## LabelLover81

I really need to work on my Toile de V reference thread and create a rockstud reference thread.  I'm just too lazy....


----------



## shopaholic.10

Ladies, I am going to the UK in Nov and need to buy myself rain boots.. obviously no other than Valentino! I was just wondering, from your experience do they run true to size? I am usually a size 40 but with valentino i have been a 39.5,40,40.5 and 41! 
I would be ordering them online.. I like the ones below for $255 on stylebop..and they don't have them at the local V stores here.. As they only come in whole sizes, 40 or 41 is the question.. (I am leaning towards 40)


----------



## tanya t

I feel they run true to size! Good luck!


----------



## LabelLover81

Saks put up some new V shoes, I'm assuming they are resort 2012.


----------



## nascar fan

Hi, girls.


----------



## LabelLover81

Hey Nascar!  So good to hear from you   I have two pairs of V shoes on the way.  Anyone else expecting?


----------



## kateincali

This is my first time venturing into chat here because I wasn't quite sure where to post this question. I see a few familiar names posting, though (Hi, Nas!)

I don't mean to just jump in (although I'm going to ) but I'm on a desperate search for this scarf





The picture's mine. Because I bought it last year. And then returned it. And now regret it. And cannot find it. 

I recall it was silk and fairly long, but google searching for Valentino, red, and scarf got me nowhere. I'm not too familiar with Valentino so I figured I'd see if anyone here had a suggestion as to where I could find it, aside from eBay (which I keep stalking). I purchased it from a TJ Maxx in the fall of 2010, if that helps narrow down the season at all. I'm probably just going to have to keep looking on the bay, but I'm overly hopeful that there's a style name or something I could go by that could maybe lead to it elsewhere online. TIA!


----------



## frick&frack

LL-- LOVE your avatar!


faith_ann--  I'm not well versed on all the scarves, but the first thing I want to ask is: are you sure that was valentino GARAVANI?  there are several valentinos out there.  forgive me if I'm asking an elementary question, but that would be the first step in my own search.


----------



## kateincali

frick&frack said:


> faith_ann--  I'm not well versed on all the scarves, but the first thing I want to ask is: are you sure that was valentino GARAVANI?  there are several valentinos out there.  forgive me if I'm asking an elementary question, but that would be the first step in my own search.



Hi  Yes, it was. The closest thing I've been able to find is this but I'm not sure if that's just a typical Valentino design or if it was a one season sort of thing.

This is the second time I've done this was a scarf. The other is some Gucci Greek soldier silk thing and I apparently found the only one in the world because it was _nowhere_ to be found anywhere online. It's probably the same case with this, heh.


----------



## LabelLover81

FINALLY started the Rockstud reference thread.  Check it out when you have a chance!


----------



## LabelLover81

Wow!!!!  Check out this beauty!  It's drool-worthy!!!


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> Hi  Yes, it was. The closest thing I've been able to find is this but I'm not sure if that's just a typical Valentino design or if it was a one season sort of thing.
> 
> This is the second time I've done this was a scarf. The other is some Gucci Greek soldier silk thing and I apparently found the only one in the world because it was _nowhere_ to be found anywhere online. It's probably the same case with this, heh.


 

Hey, Faith.


----------



## Mithril

LabelLover81 said:


> Wow!!!!  Check out this beauty!  It's drool-worthy!!!



Agree, totally stunning.


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> Hey, Faith.


Hey, hun. Is this where you're cheating?


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> Wow!!!!  Check out this beauty!  It's drool-worthy!!!



love the color on the snake...very reminiscent of prada/miu miu from a few years ago


----------



## shopaholic.10

LabelLover81 said:


> Wow!!!! Check out this beauty! It's drool-worthy!!!


 
Looooooove itttt!!


----------



## LabelLover81

faith_ann said:


> Hey, hun. Is this where you're cheating?


 

We've lured her here!!  HAHAHAHA!!!  :devil:


----------



## LabelLover81

Nordstrom women's half yearly sale starts 11/2.  I wonder which Valentinos they will put on sale?


----------



## Chanel 0407

Will there be a pre-sale? 



LabelLover81 said:


> Nordstrom women's half yearly sale starts 11/2. I wonder which Valentinos they will put on sale?


----------



## LabelLover81

Valentino's lace embroidered pump was voted the "sexiest shoe" by Women's Wear Daily!!!







Never underestimate women&#8217;s love for sexy shoes. While it may be difficult to choose just one style as the sexiest shoe of the year, America has spoken.

With about 35,000 voters weighing in online between Sept. 26 until Oct. 21, Valentino took first place in this year&#8217;s &#8220;Sexy Shoes&#8221; contest, created by Footwear News and Saks Fifth Avenue. The lace-embroidered leather peep-toe pump marks a turn toward sophisticated femininity. 

But apparently crystals still remain close to the American heart: Jimmy Choo&#8217;s Swarovski crystal-encrusted sandals with double ankle straps took second place. Prada came in third with knee-high leather boots, while newer name Chrissie Morris stepped into the spotlight in fourth position with her suede, mesh and stingray peep-toe ankle boots.

These winners were chosen from among 25 finalists, which were selected by the editors of FN and included styles by Manolo Blahnik, Christian Louboutin, Dior, Givenchy, Gucci, Oscar de la Renta and Stuart Weitzman. 

All 25 finalists were also featured in the 2011 edition of the &#8220;Sexy Shoes&#8221; magazine, which was distributed at Saks Fifth Avenue. 

Last year&#8217;s winner was a glitzy, multicolored Swarovski crystal-covered slingback by Christian Louboutin.


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> Valentino's lace embroidered pump was voted the "sexiest shoe" by Women's Wear Daily!!!


  you know me & lace


----------



## Mithril

Agree what a beautiful shoe!!!


----------



## tanya t

so....i kinda, sorta just bid on something and WON!!!!!! ssshhhhh.....don't tell my darling husband.........


----------



## tanya t

any guesses???????


----------



## LabelLover81

tanya t said:


> any guesses???????



Silver couture


----------



## LabelLover81

Resort 2012 bags are up on Saks.com and NM.com


----------



## mga13

I just saw the resort bags, many look lovely. I'm surprised to see so many bows, I thought they just forgot about them!


----------



## mga13

Ladies... I've been thinking... now that Valentino is not available in my country anymore, the only way I will buy another one is either traveling or online. So... I think I'll look for little treasures from past collections, at good prices, just to see how it goes. When it comes to bags, I always overthink for way too long... so... let's see how the experiment goes


----------



## frick&frack

^I'm interested to see what you might decide to add to your collection!


----------



## tanya t

mga13 said:


> Ladies... I've been thinking... now that Valentino is not available in my country anymore, the only way I will buy another one is either traveling or online. So... I think I'll look for little treasures from past collections, at good prices, just to see how it goes. When it comes to bags, I always overthink for way too long... so... let's see how the experiment goes



I think u will do great!!!!! I stopped paying full price for Valentino a while ago....I would get too upset when one of my bags would go on sale after I paid full price! I now search for deals .....it's a lot more exciting!!!!! Good luck babe!!!! I am sure you will find some treasures!!!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:


> Ladies... I've been thinking... now that Valentino is not available in my country anymore, the only way I will buy another one is either traveling or online. So... I think I'll look for little treasures from past collections, at good prices, just to see how it goes. When it comes to bags, I always overthink for way too long... so... let's see how the experiment goes



This is basically how I live my life!  LOL!!  It does make handbag hunting much more fun and unpredictable. You never know what you'll find!!


----------



## tanya t

LabelLover81 said:


> Silver couture


----------



## tanya t

did everyone one see this????????
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-B...WH_Handbags&hash=item20be366403#ht_500wt_1413

I LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## mga13

tanya t said:


> did everyone one see this????????
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-B...WH_Handbags&hash=item20be366403#ht_500wt_1413
> 
> I LOVE IT!!!!!


 
I saw it, it's gorgeous!


----------



## exprezo

I am a newbie on buying luxury bags. My first one was Gucci tote, then few years later I got myself LV . But during that time I bought for the sake of "trying to be in" with the society. I never thought about "investment" or worth or not.

Now, I have educated myself more on designer labels bags I want to really get a good investment or bag(s) for long-lasting, yet make me feel special and good.

I love the band - Valentino. I love their designs too. But I tried Googling for the longest time whether this brand is an investment bags...I could not find any. Most articles suggest LV, Chanel and of course Hermes!

I also find that Valentino bags are not too pricey for its leather materials! why is it so?

No doubt the design is great but can you tell me honestly if this brand has resell value like LV, Chanel and Hermes? Long-lasting?

Thanks!


----------



## LabelLover81

exprezo said:


> I am a newbie on buying luxury bags. My first one was Gucci tote, then few years later I got myself LV . But during that time I bought for the sake of "trying to be in" with the society. I never thought about "investment" or worth or not.
> 
> Now, I have educated myself more on designer labels bags I want to really get a good investment or bag(s) for long-lasting, yet make me feel special and good.
> 
> I love the band - Valentino. I love their designs too. But I tried Googling for the longest time whether this brand is an investment bags...I could not find any. Most articles suggest LV, Chanel and of course Hermes!
> 
> I also find that Valentino bags are not too pricey for its leather materials! why is it so?
> 
> No doubt the design is great but can you tell me honestly if this brand has resell value like LV, Chanel and Hermes? Long-lasting?
> 
> Thanks!



I think most ladies here would agree that we usually don't buy bags thinking we will sell it later.  I buy and sell like crazy, but I always assume each bag I buy will be mine for a long time.  I will say Valentino does not go for the ridiculous prices that Chanel and Hermes sell for  on eBay, but I think Valentino bags are 10 times more beautiful.  They are also much more intricate and detailed.
Buy what you like.  If you want a classic style, Valentino has plenty of those to choose from, if you want something a bit more exotic, Valentino is a great choice as well.
As for price, I don't think their leather bags are inexpensive at all.... They usually range retail price between $1,500 for the smaller bags to $2,400 for the larger sizes.  That is much less expensive than Hermes, but probably in the same category as Chanel (meaning the average person would faint at the price).


----------



## Mithril

exprezo said:


> I am a newbie on buying luxury bags. My first one was Gucci tote, then few years later I got myself LV . But during that time I bought for the sake of "trying to be in" with the society. I never thought about "investment" or worth or not.
> 
> Now, I have educated myself more on designer labels bags I want to really get a good investment or bag(s) for long-lasting, yet make me feel special and good.
> 
> I love the band - Valentino. I love their designs too. But I tried Googling for the longest time whether this brand is an investment bags...I could not find any. Most articles suggest LV, Chanel and of course Hermes!
> 
> I also find that Valentino bags are not too pricey for its leather materials! why is it so?
> 
> No doubt the design is great but can you tell me honestly if this brand has resell value like LV, Chanel and Hermes? Long-lasting?
> 
> Thanks!


 
Totally agree with LabelLover; buy because it is beautiful and makes you feel special.  For me, I feel my Valentino bags are works of art that make me ever so happy


----------



## Mithril

tanya t said:


> did everyone one see this????????
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-B...WH_Handbags&hash=item20be366403#ht_500wt_1413
> 
> I LOVE IT!!!!!


 
Agree totally awesome and in great shape.


----------



## Mithril

Guess what ladies?  Valentino boutique 40% off pre-sale today with awesome SA Elena!   I suspect I will be posting a reveal soon


----------



## frick&frack

Mithril said:


> Guess what ladies?  Valentino boutique 40% off pre-sale today with awesome SA Elena!   I suspect I will be posting a reveal soon


ooo...can't wait!


----------



## LabelLover81

Me too Mithril!  I worked with Kurt


----------



## Mithril

LabelLover81 said:


> Me too Mithril!  I worked with Kurt


 
We'll have to wait for our loot until the sale starts, but here's some eye candy I haven't shared yet.  Also, I scored 2 amazing bags today online-reveals coming in the future for those!!


----------



## frick&frack

Mithril said:


> We'll have to wait for our loot until the sale starts, but here's some eye candy I haven't shared yet.  Also, I scored 2 amazing bags today online-reveals coming in the future for those!!



kcpihwiqhgfsaouidpthkwj'asodilhfg!!!!!    (in response to the silver/fur/rhinestone bag)

the straw fleur is so gorgeous!  it's my favorite material for the fleur.


----------



## LabelLover81

Mithril - :worthy:


----------



## Mithril

Thanks Frick&Frack and LabelLover!  I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## LabelLover81

NEW THREAD ALERT!!!

MGA had the genius idea (if I do say so myself  ) of creating a thread for bag reviews!  All the details are listed in the first post.  Ladies PLEASE add to this thread as I think it will be SO useful and lots of fun!


----------



## nascar fan

Hi, ladies!
I had the most wonderful weekend at the nascar races.  I carried my Maison 2 days out of 3.  Unfortunately it did not bring my little buddy good luck:  
(#18 black) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tVWHGTA2xY
His temper got the best of him, and he was suspended for the rest of the weekend.


----------



## Mithril

nascar fan said:


> Hi, ladies!
> I had the most wonderful weekend at the nascar races.  I carried my Maison 2 days out of 3.  Unfortunately it did not bring my little buddy good luck:
> (#18 black)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tVWHGTA2xY
> His temper got the best of him, and he was suspended for the rest of the weekend.


 
Thanks for sharing!  You should post a pic of your race outfit with your Maison


----------



## LabelLover81

Yes, Nascar, we want to see what you wore!

MGA - AWESOME review!  I love our new thread!!!


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> NEW THREAD ALERT!!!
> 
> MGA had the genius idea (if I do say so myself  ) of creating a thread for bag reviews! All the details are listed in the first post. Ladies PLEASE add to this thread as I think it will be SO useful and lots of fun!


 


LabelLover81 said:


> Yes, Nascar, we want to see what you wore!
> 
> MGA - AWESOME review! I love our new thread!!!


 
You are the mastermind behind this operation LL! lol The idea was great! I love the thread too, and your reviews are very detailed, really like them. I can't wait to read new reviews.


----------



## mga13

nascar fan said:


> Hi, ladies!
> I had the most wonderful weekend at the nascar races. I carried my Maison 2 days out of 3. Unfortunately it did not bring my little buddy good luck:
> (#18 black)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tVWHGTA2xY
> His temper got the best of him, and he was suspended for the rest of the weekend.


 
I agree with Mithril and LL: would love to see your outfits. Nascar races in style!


----------



## mga13

Mithril said:


> We'll have to wait for our loot until the sale starts, but here's some eye candy I haven't shared yet. Also, I scored 2 amazing bags today online-reveals coming in the future for those!!


 
WOW, WOW, WOW! Amazing Mithril, congratulations!

The small signature bag with mink looks very chic, and the fleur has me speechless, waaay to beautiful for words!


----------



## nascar fan

The first 2 days were designer-type days for me.  

Friday night:  Michael Kors riding boots, MK fisherman-weave bulky sweater, MK waist-length jacket with black fur around the collar.  Black Maison.

Saturday:  MK riding boots, J Brand jeans, MK drape-neck shirt, MK cape/sweater.

Sunday:  Tired and ready for the big race - Kurt Busch t-shirt, Kurt Busch autugraphed jacket, Lucky Brand jeans, tennis shoes, brown Stardust Stam.  (I was worn out by then!  LOL!)

MK cape/sweater
MK black furry jacket and riding boots


----------



## nascar fan

And Saturday we spent the day in a suite with my favorite driver, Kurt Busch.
I nearly passed out.  I had to be fanned.  My neck was beat red.

Then he was in the big race Sunday.
He usually drives the Shell Pennzoil car, but this weekend he was the driver for the race sponsor, AAA.

Oh, such a fun time.  I'm telling y'all, I live for these weekends.  They are in town 2x a year.  I ride my mother's scooter around on pit road and all over the place.  If I got any closer to the cars during practice, I would get run over.  Just too much fun!


----------



## nascar fan

Kurt in usual colors.  (He is 2004 champion)    
(little brother Kyle is the one in my avatar)


----------



## exprezo

LabelLover81 said:


> I think most ladies here would agree that we usually don't buy bags thinking we will sell it later.  I buy and sell like crazy, but I always assume each bag I buy will be mine for a long time.  I will say Valentino does not go for the ridiculous prices that Chanel and Hermes sell for  on eBay, but I think Valentino bags are 10 times more beautiful.  They are also much more intricate and detailed.
> Buy what you like.  If you want a classic style, Valentino has plenty of those to choose from, if you want something a bit more exotic, Valentino is a great choice as well.
> As for price, I don't think their leather bags are inexpensive at all.... They usually range retail price between $1,500 for the smaller bags to $2,400 for the larger sizes.  That is much less expensive than Hermes, but probably in the same category as Chanel (meaning the average person would faint at the price).




Thanks all for the advice. So can you let me, a newbie know what are the It Bags for Valentino? which ones are most all-time fav?


----------



## LabelLover81

exprezo said:


> Thanks all for the advice. So can you let me, a newbie know what are the It Bags for Valentino? which ones are most all-time fav?


 
Of course!  Here are some informative threads:
http://forum.purseblog.com/valentino/whats-your-favorite-valentino-bag-ever-614330.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/valentino/valentino-classics-708234.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/valentino/valentino-handbag-reviews-pics-and-comments-welcome-714051.html

And of course any bag featured in our style reference forum was made enough to be considered worthy of it's own style thread!  

HTH!


----------



## Mithril

mga13 said:


> WOW, WOW, WOW! Amazing Mithril, congratulations!
> 
> The small signature bag with mink looks very chic, and the fleur has me speechless, waaay to beautiful for words!


 
Thanks Mga!  Your Valentino Through The Years thread is an amazing resource.  .  .and temptation.  I love the bags from a decade back that are still so beautiful.


----------



## mga13

Ladies, check Valentino Through The Years post #239 for new pictures of Spring 2012 bags, from Style.com's accesssories preview.


----------



## Mithril

nascar fan said:


> The first 2 days were designer-type days for me.
> 
> Friday night:  Michael Kors riding boots, MK fisherman-weave bulky sweater, MK waist-length jacket with black fur around the collar.  Black Maison.
> 
> Saturday:  MK riding boots, J Brand jeans, MK drape-neck shirt, MK cape/sweater.
> 
> Sunday:  Tired and ready for the big race - Kurt Busch t-shirt, Kurt Busch autugraphed jacket, Lucky Brand jeans, tennis shoes, brown Stardust Stam.  (I was worn out by then!  LOL!)
> 
> MK cape/sweater
> MK black furry jacket and riding boots


 
Great outfits!  But you should show the Maison in the pictures.  I loved the video link you shared.  I have never been to a Nascar race; it sounds like a blast


----------



## Mithril

mga13 said:


> Ladies, check Valentino Through The Years post #239 for new pictures of Spring 2012 bags, from Style.com's accesssories preview.


 
Thanks Mga!!  I love that crystalline clutch.

BTW, does anyone remember who was looking for a large sized catch?  There is a nice one Buy it now/best offer on ebay.  I seem to remember one of us was looking for one, but I can't find the post anymore.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-VALEN...094?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415f100ac6


----------



## LabelLover81

Mithril said:


> Thanks Mga!! I love that crystalline clutch.
> 
> BTW, does anyone remember who was looking for a large sized catch? There is a nice one Buy it now/best offer on ebay. I seem to remember one of us was looking for one, but I can't find the post anymore.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-VALEN...094?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415f100ac6


 
I thought this was one of MGA's HGs....


----------



## LabelLover81

Just scored a V bag!  I probably won't be able to reveal until end of next week though... but I'm excited!


----------



## Mithril

LabelLover81 said:


> Just scored a V bag!  I probably won't be able to reveal until end of next week though... but I'm excited!


 
Awesome, can't wait!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Hey ladies... how's it going?  I'm anxiously waiting for stuff to go on sale on VAlentino.com.... ahhh!  When will it happen????


----------



## mga13

Hi! Me too... let's see if I get something this time LOL 
I'm excited because soon I'll make a very special reveal (not Valentino tho) it's something my son is preparing for me, and I think it's the reveal I'll be the most proud of


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:


> Hi! Me too... let's see if I get something this time LOL
> I'm excited because soon I'll make a very special reveal (not Valentino tho) it's something my son is preparing for me, and I think it's the reveal I'll be the most proud of



Oh I can't wait to see what it is!!  I don't know how old your son is, but maybe you will be revealing a baby???  That's my guess anyway


----------



## tanya t

LabelLover81 said:


> Just scored a V bag!  I probably won't be able to reveal until end of next week though... but I'm excited!



Cool! Hmmmm I wonder what u got....


----------



## tanya t

mga13 said:


> Hi! Me too... let's see if I get something this time LOL
> I'm excited because soon I'll make a very special reveal (not Valentino tho) it's something my son is preparing for me, and I think it's the reveal I'll be the most proud of



Something to store ur bags in????? I guess my guess depends on how old your son is......


----------



## mga13

tanya t said:


> Something to store ur bags in????? I guess my guess depends on how old your son is......


No, is not something to store bags... its what one would store in it LOL 
I have two boys: One is 21 years old, one is 12 years old. The oldest is the one with the surprise


----------



## tanya t

mga13 said:


> No, is not something to store bags... its what one would store in it LOL
> I have two boys: One is 21 years old, one is 12 years old. The oldest is the one with the surprise




a wallet????


----------



## LabelLover81

MGA - A house??!


----------



## mga13

Bigger than a wallet, smaller than a house... something he is making...  What would you store in something to store bags?


----------



## shopaholic.10

a closet!!?!?!?


----------



## frick&frack

mga13 said:


> Bigger than a wallet, smaller than a house... something he is making...  What would you store in something to store bags?



you'd store a BAG in something to store bags


----------



## mga13

frick&frack said:


> you'd store a BAG in something to store bags



Yes!


----------



## frick&frack

mga13 said:


> Yes!


----------



## LabelLover81

Good Job F&f!  MGA, I can't wait!!!


----------



## mga13

I'm very excited about this!


----------



## marina230

LabelLover81 said:


> Just scored a V bag! I probably won't be able to reveal until end of next week though... but I'm excited!


 Did you say no more Valentino for you in 2011? 
I did not believe you any way. There is always a room for one more as long as price is right. Any way, can not wait to see your new addition! I think I know what is coming. You have one  like that, but in dark color?


----------



## marina230

mga13 said:


> No, is not something to store bags... its what one would store in it LOL
> I have two boys: One is 21 years old, one is 12 years old. The oldest is the one with the surprise


I have two boys (23, 21) as well and one girl who is 22. Your son, my daughter, your bags, my bags?


----------



## mga13

marina230 said:


> I have two boys (23, 21) as well and one girl who is 22. Your son, my daughter, your bags, my bags?


----------



## LabelLover81

marina230 said:


> Did you say no more Valentino for you in 2011?
> I did not believe you any way. There is always a room for one more as long as price is right. Any way, can not wait to see your new addition! I think I know what is coming. You have one  like that, but in dark color?



Oops... I forgot no more V in 2011... oh well!  I actually have two on the way!  Both styles will be new to my closet!


----------



## frick&frack

marina230 said:


> I have two boys (23, 21) as well and one girl who is 22. Your son, my daughter, your bags, my bags?



I know this wasn't directed to me, but :lolots:


----------



## LabelLover81

TWO BAGS COMING TODAY!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> TWO BAGS COMING TODAY!!!!



party on!!!


----------



## marina230

LabelLover81 said:


> TWO BAGS COMING TODAY!!!!


 Lucky girl!!! I think it is time to share with less fortunate people
I am waiting for one today, but I will take a mod. pictures when I get back from vacation. I hope this bag as beautiful as on picture.


----------



## LabelLover81

.... I know.  There's always this kind of nervous/excitement that comes with pre-owned bags.  What if the quality isn't as good as the seller said it was?  What if it smells?  What if it's too small?
Most of the time, but bags have turned out perfect, but one time it was a true disappointment.


----------



## nascar fan

Hi, Ladies!
So I have picked out my next V bag!!!  
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod139500046&parentId=cat6410731&masterId=cat6060749&index=17&cmCat=cat000000cat000001cat000009cat000019cat6060749cat6410731&isEditorial=false


----------



## nascar fan

mga13 said:


> Yes!


Huh?
Spell it out for me.  I don't get it.
:shame:

And I fell off the wagon and bought another Stam.  Did I already tell y'all?  :greengrin::shame:
I know mga saw it.


----------



## marina230

nascar fan said:


> Hi, Ladies!
> So I have picked out my next V bag!!!
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000019cat6060749cat6410731&isEditorial=false


 This bag made me speechless and it is not an easy task (ask my husband I always talk).
What a beauty!!! I am in big trouble here. May be I should be more on money subforum and watch S. Ozman show.


----------



## nascar fan

marina230 said:


> This bag made me speechless and it is not an easy task (ask my husband I always talk).
> What a beauty!!! I am in big trouble here. May be I should be more on money subforum and watch S. Ozman show.


 
I think it is just stunning!  So sexy!
I am rather happy I have found something to focus on.  That way I might stay on track, knowing I have something worth waiting for.


----------



## marina230

I just got my new bag!!! It is soooooo beautiful! I will not able to post pictures for 1 week. Leaving for vacation. It is more beautiful than on picture. It is my dream 360 laser cut!!! It is huuuuuge! Much bigger than any 360 I ever saw.


----------



## LabelLover81

marina230 said:


> I just got my new bag!!! It is soooooo beautiful! I will not able to post pictures for 1 week. Leaving for vacation. It is more beautiful than on picture. It is my dream 360 laser cut!!! It is huuuuuge! Much bigger than any 360 I ever saw.



CONGRATULATIONS MARINA!!!
I'm so happy for you!  There's nothing better than getting an HG!  

Nordstrom is pre-sale designer stuff right now and I bought myself a goodie!  Won't be able to pick it up till the 26th though.


----------



## Mithril

marina230 said:


> I just got my new bag!!! It is soooooo beautiful! I will not able to post pictures for 1 week. Leaving for vacation. It is more beautiful than on picture. It is my dream 360 laser cut!!! It is huuuuuge! Much bigger than any 360 I ever saw.


 

How wonderful it came before vacation!!!! Congrats I am so glad you got it.  Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Mithril

nascar fan said:


> Hi, Ladies!
> So I have picked out my next V bag!!!
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000019cat6060749cat6410731&isEditorial=false


 
Gorgeous bag!


----------



## RedRidingHood

nascar fan said:


> Hi, Ladies!
> So I have picked out my next V bag!!!
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000019cat6060749cat6410731&isEditorial=false




Nice! I love the look


----------



## nascar fan

Oooooooooooooo, I also see this in my future!!!!
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/valentino-new-dome-satchel/3253510?origin=related-3253510-0-0-1-1


----------



## marina230

Mithril said:


> How wonderful it came before vacation!!!! Congrats I am so glad you got it.  Can't wait to see pictures.



You are so sweet! You helped me so much in my search! Keep looking for another bag for me while I am going to be on vacation


----------



## Mithril

nascar fan said:


> Oooooooooooooo, I also see this in my future!!!!
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/valentino-new-dome-satchel/3253510?origin=related-3253510-0-0-1-1


 
Totally agree!  This new style of dome is TDF!


----------



## mga13

Ladies... YOU HAVE TO SEE THIS


----------



## frick&frack

mga13 said:


> Ladies... YOU HAVE TO SEE THIS



awesome...what a great christmas present to us!!!


----------



## Mithril

This is wonderful, can't wait to see  Thanks Mga!


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:


> Ladies... YOU HAVE TO SEE THIS


----------



## LabelLover81

Stick a fork in me!

I've bought two V bags and a pair of shoes in the last week.  One bag is ready for a reveal!!!

I'll have to do it in the next 24 hours


----------



## LabelLover81

This may seem like a ridiculous comment, but anyone else think Valentino items are getting really expensive??  
Perhaps it's because they've done more leather and exotics these past two seasons than in years past (as opposed to coated canvas or fabric materials).  I just feel like even with all of the fab sales going on, I can STILL only afford clutches... LOL!!


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> This may seem like a ridiculous comment, but anyone else think Valentino items are getting really expensive??
> Perhaps it's because they've done more leather and exotics these past two seasons than in years past (as opposed to coated canvas or fabric materials). I just feel like even with all of the fab sales going on, I can STILL only afford clutches... LOL!!


 
I've been thinking about this too. Maybe is because the leathers they are using are more luxurious (past leather were great to begin with) But, for example... I feel the Rockstud collection is overpriced.


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:


> I've been thinking about this too. Maybe is because the leathers they are using are more luxurious (past leather were great to begin with) But, for example... I feel the Rockstud collection is overpriced.



It is overpriced!  Is it because of the leather or the extra hardware?


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> It is overpriced! Is it because of the leather or the extra hardware?


 
Maybe it is a little because of the leather and hardware and a lot because of the semi-iconic-status it has reached. The average Rockstud has a price point around $2,000 and not because of the craftmanship. I'm not saying that Rockstuds have poor craftmanship or are bad, they are as high quality as any other Valentino (and very chic too)... but a Rockstud is not as difficult to make as, let's say... a Vertigo or a Histoire.


----------



## frick&frack

ladies, I'm betting it's simple capitalism:  the rockstuds are overpriced because of demand.


----------



## nascar fan

Where is SassieMe?  Sassie, help!  Save me!  Kick me back to MJ territory ... I am going to go broke on this side of the train tracks!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

I know what you mean NASCAR...  I used to be an MJ girl too.  But then I discovered V and have been perpetually broke ever since.  But it's sooo worth it!!!


----------



## nascar fan

I would imagine this has been posted before.  I am the world's worst with searching through the forum.
http://shine.yahoo.com/fashion/the-sexiest-shoe-of-the-year-valentinos-lace-peep-toe-pump-2597543.html


----------



## nascar fan

LabelLover81 said:


> I know what you mean NASCAR... I used to be an MJ girl too. But then I discovered V and have been perpetually broke ever since. But it's sooo worth it!!!


It's like discovering a fine wine!


----------



## SassieMe

nascar fan said:


> Where is SassieMe?  Sassie, help!  Save me!  Kick me back to MJ territory ... I am going to go broke on this side of the train tracks!!!



Lordie, Nas!  I am the last person in the world to discourage folks from spending $$$ on bags and shoes!  All of these sales have had me just a'twitching with anxiety about missing out on some once-in-a-lifetime bargains!   

I think that after the holidays, I'm going to need some serious recovery for my hungry eyes!!  :giggles:

And BTW, who said that MJ is not $$$?


----------



## LabelLover81

SassieMe said:


> Lordie, Nas!  I am the last person in the world to discourage folks from spending $$$ on bags and shoes!  All of these sales have had me just a'twitching with anxiety about missing out on some once-in-a-lifetime bargains!
> 
> I think that after the holidays, I'm going to need some serious recovery for my hungry eyes!!  :giggles:
> 
> And BTW, who said that MJ is not $$$?



Oh I didn't mean to imply that MJ isn't expensive... just that V truly breaks the bank.


----------



## nascar fan

SassieMe said:


> Lordie, Nas! I am the last person in the world to discourage folks from spending $$$ on bags and shoes! All of these sales have had me just a'twitching with anxiety about missing out on some once-in-a-lifetime bargains!
> 
> I think that after the holidays, I'm going to need some serious recovery for my hungry eyes!! :giggles:
> 
> And BTW, *who said that MJ is not $$$?*


True.  What's wrong with me!


----------



## nascar fan

LabelLover81 said:


> Oh* I didn't mean to imply that MJ isn't expensive... just that V truly breaks the bank*.


 
LL, I think Sassie was referring to what I said.  


So here I sit with these 2 beautiful Valentinos in front of me.  I am really sweating this one.  I wish the handles folded down so when you carry them on your shoulder, they hang better.  The backside handle folds down, but the front won't.


----------



## SassieMe

LabelLover81 said:


> Oh I didn't mean to imply that MJ isn't expensive... just that V truly breaks the bank.



Phew! They're ALL expensive!    I've also been playing in LV land and dabbling in Chanel.  But right now it's the yummy Valentino that has me panting at the reveals!  

OMG - someone lock me up through these holidays!! ush:


----------



## nascar fan

SassieMe said:


> Phew! They're ALL expensive!  I've also been playing in LV land and dabbling in Chanel.  But right now it's the yummy Valentino that has me panting at the reveals!
> 
> OMG - someone lock me up through these holidays!! ush:


Wow!  You ARE on a roll!  
Don't go overboard


----------



## SassieMe

nascar fan said:


> Wow!  You ARE on a roll!
> Don't go overboard



Eek!  Too late!  I am on (another) serious ban!!  And how about you, girl?  I've been eying those gorgeous bags you've been buying - another stam, yes?  I just love stams!!


----------



## nascar fan

SassieMe said:


> Eek! Too late!  I am on (another) serious ban!! And how about you, girl? I've been eying those gorgeous bags you've been buying - another stam, yes? I just love stams!!


Umm.  Let's see.  The resort coral and the resort purple.  That's it for me.

But ...
well, maybe i should do a reveal here.  
:greengrin:


----------



## nascar fan

A little sneaky-peek
(wishy-washy about keeping it.  it was an impulse buy)


----------



## SassieMe

nascar fan said:


> A little sneaky-peek
> (wishy-washy about keeping it.  it was an impulse buy)



Hmmm - impulse buys are tricky, aren't they?  They can go either way!  But, I always try to recall what made me love it enough to pick it up and take it to the counter to pay for it!!  Let's see!!!


----------



## nascar fan

SassieMe said:


> Hmmm - impulse buys are tricky, aren't they? They can go either way! But, I always try to recall *what made me* *love it enough to pick it up and take it to the counter to pay for it*!! Let's see!!!


 
Easy answer:  a really good salesperson!


----------



## LabelLover81

nascar fan said:


> A little sneaky-peek
> (wishy-washy about keeping it.  it was an impulse buy)



I know what it is... and I think it's GORGEOUS!!


----------



## nascar fan

LabelLover81 said:


> I know what it is... and I think it's GORGEOUS!!


Yep, it is.

I will take a pic now.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

nascar fan said:


> Yep, it is.
> 
> I will take a pic now.


 

Well of LL loves it... that is a good indication..


----------



## SassieMe

COACH ADDICT said:


> Well of LL loves it... that is a good indication..



ITA!  Such collections!    And I really  the Yurman also!!


----------



## LabelLover81

COACH ADDICT said:


> Well of LL loves it... that is a good indication..


----------



## marina230

Can not wait to see. Hurry up please. I do impulse buy all the time. It is why I always try to buy where I can return. Actually, in my case, I want to be sure item is comfortable for my daily use. For example, just got my dream 360 laser cut, but let me tell you this bag does not want to stay on my shoulder. As much as I love this bag it goes back. First, I was thinking it is my leather jacket, after I was trying to wear with blouse, cotton shirt, sleeveless, but it does not help. May be I should try with crazy glue. Just glue this beauty to my shoulder and it will solve 2 problems at the same time (it will stay in one place and no more needs to buy more bags).


----------



## SassieMe

marina230 said:


> Can not wait to see. Hurry up please. I do impulse buy all the time. It is why I always try to buy where I can return. Actually, in my case, I want to be sure item is comfortable for my daily use. For example, just got my dream 360 laser cut, but let me tell you this bag does not want to stay on my shoulder. As much as I love this bag it goes back. First, I was thinking it is my leather jacket, after I was trying to wear with blouse, cotton shirt, sleeveless, but it does not help. May be I should try with crazy glue. *Just glue this beauty to my shoulder and it will solve 2 problems at the same time (it will stay in one place and no more needs to buy more bags)*.


:giggles: :giggles:


----------



## SassieMe

An opinion, please! What do you folks think about some of the painted petal bags?  I keep seeing them on eBay and I really love the red ones.  But because I'm so new to Valentino, I'm not sure about them...


----------



## LabelLover81

SassieMe said:
			
		

> An opinion, please! What do you folks think about some of the painted petal bags?  I keep seeing them on eBay and I really love the red ones.  But because I'm so new to Valentino, I'm not sure about them...



I believe you are referring to the flowerland collection?  It's an absolutely lovely pattern and I love my flowerland wallet. I was just never crazy about any of the shapes the bags came in. I think I posted some pics of them in the red color style reference forum.


----------



## SassieMe

LabelLover81 said:


> I believe you are referring to the flowerland collection?  It's an absolutely lovely pattern and I love my flowerland wallet. I was just never crazy about any of the shapes the bags came in. I think I posted some pics of them in the red color style reference forum.



Thanks, LL!  That's very helpful!


----------



## nascar fan

marina230 said:


> Can not wait to see. Hurry up please. I do impulse buy all the time. It is why I always try to buy where I can return. Actually, in my case, I want to be sure item is comfortable for my daily use. For example, just got my dream 360 laser cut, but let me tell you this bag does not want to stay on my shoulder. As much as I love this bag it goes back. First, I was thinking it is my leather jacket, after I was trying to wear with blouse, cotton shirt, sleeveless, but it does not help.* May be I should try with crazy glue. Just glue this beauty to my shoulder and it will solve 2 problems at the same time (it will stay in one place and no more needs to buy more bags)*.


 
:lolots::lolots:
Brilliant!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nascar fan

Yes, I am nutty.  I want my petale bag back.
Or do I want the one with the pearls on it?  
I know where they are at the same price. 
??
Does anyone have any thoughts on the one with the pearls?


----------



## LabelLover81

nascar fan said:
			
		

> Yes, I am nutty.  I want my petale bag back.
> Or do I want the one with the pearls on it?
> I know where they are at the same price.
> ??
> Does anyone have any thoughts on the one with the pearls?



Pearls!!!!  It's to die for!!!!


----------



## nascar fan

LabelLover81 said:


> Pearls!!!! It's to die for!!!!


The pearl one is black.  If it were the taupe one with pearls, I'd be all over it.
The black with pearls looks a little dressy.

??


----------



## frick&frack

nascar fan said:


> Yes, I am nutty.  I want my petale bag back.
> Or do I want the one with the pearls on it?
> I know where they are at the same price.
> ??
> Does anyone have any thoughts on the one with the pearls?



didn't you say that you didn't like the way the handles fell when you carried the bag on your shoulder?  isn't that why you just returned 2 petales?  are you SURE you want to buy this style again?


----------



## LabelLover81

nascar fan said:
			
		

> The pearl one is black.  If it were the taupe one with pearls, I'd be all over it.
> The black with pearls looks a little dressy.
> 
> ??



There's a pink pearl one too. Perhaps you should look at a classic petale as opposed to a petale dome to avoid the strap issue.


----------



## nascar fan

frick&frack said:


> didn't you say that you didn't like the way the handles fell when you carried the bag on your shoulder? isn't that why you just returned 2 petales? are you SURE you want to buy this style again?


It is, but it is also a very beautiful bag.  I am usually a shoulder-strap kind of gal, but I could make a sacrifice for beauty, you know?  One would be ok, but I know I don't want 2.

Like the Aphrodite, it is absolutely beautiful but it is a PIA to get in and out of.  I originally bought 2 but returned 1.  I still love the 1 I have and wouldn't trade it for the world, but it is definitely not the perfect bag.

Ok, I struggle with these issues.  You would think I would have better things to worry about ... but at the moment I don't.


----------



## LabelLover81

I've been thinking... here's a list of bags I would love to see:
a Lace Histoire
a python petale dome
a hot pink rockstud bag
a purple rockstud bag
a pink Aphrodite (super girly, I know, but I LOVE pink!!)
more travel bags!  


And for the record, I'm dying to own a python bag.  That will be my next purchase.
What about you ladies?


----------



## Mithril

H'm, nascarfan, I think the black petale with pearls is gorgeous but definitely dressy while the taupe with pearls is less so.  My aubergine petale dome came with a long detachable cross body strap.  I often carry it this way outside and reach things in and out without removing it & it is mega-stable.  Then when inside I carry it by the handles.  

Labellover, those are awesome bag ideas.  I highly recommend python it is easy to clean just wipe off and so stylish.  I love the feel of it.  

I will have a Christmas reveal soon.  .  .


----------



## marina230

Ladies, ladies, ladies.......I have so much fun with you! I want python, I want histoire, I want all of them in leather.
By the way, I should take pictures of my new animal print Valentino. So, I started a little bit over a month ago and so far have two (it was 3, but my dream bag went back).
Special thanks to Labellover and Mithril!


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> I've been thinking... here's a list of bags I would love to see:
> a Lace Histoire
> a python petale dome
> a hot pink rockstud bag
> a purple rockstud bag
> a pink Aphrodite (super girly, I know, but I LOVE pink!!)
> more travel bags!
> 
> 
> And for the record, I'm dying to own a python bag.  That will be my next purchase.
> What about you ladies?


^I have a suggestion about python...I wish mine (I have 2, but not valentino) were python only on the front.  the scales lift with time, & I'm sure that rubbing against my clothes doesn't help.  it's so heartbreaking to me when they lift.  & then talk about babying my bag...I don't even want it to touch me, so I carry it only rarely.  think rosier...

I'd like to have a lace histoire & pink aphrodite too!




Mithril said:


> I will have a Christmas reveal soon.  .  .


^can't wait to see it!


----------



## nascar fan

:tumbleweed::tumbleweed::tumbleweed:


----------



## LabelLover81

nascar fan said:
			
		

> :tumbleweed::tumbleweed::tumbleweed:



I know   I just tell myself that we V girls live fabulously busy lives!!!


----------



## nascar fan

LabelLover81 said:


> I know  I just tell myself that we V girls live fabulously busy lives!!!


Well, I've been here all day.  I have been a little lazy today.  I should be working but feel like I deserve a break.


----------



## mga13

It's been such a busy week... But today was Mother's day in my country and it was great! I'm really happy 
I thought I'd be able to reveal the special surprise my son was preparing, but turns out making a bag is more complicated than it seems. He says it will be ready for my birthday tho  Yay!


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:
			
		

> It's been such a busy week... But today was Mother's day in my country and it was great! I'm really happy
> I thought I'd be able to reveal the special surprise my son was preparing, but turns out making a bag is more complicated than it seems. He says it will be ready for my birthday tho  Yay!



Happy mothers day MGA!!!


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> Happy mothers day MGA!!!


 
Thank you LL!


----------



## amusedcleo

This was a tough decision for me...buy a current season bag on sale or go with an older (perhaps a bit more difficult to find) bag.  I decided to go with the older bag and am so glad I did!  It was after looking through LL's collection that really helped me make my decision

My sister took these pictures for me and generously offered to babysit my bag for 9 months until I get back to civilization!  Here is my latest bag

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## LabelLover81

amusedcleo said:
			
		

> This was a tough decision for me...buy a current season bag on sale or go with an older (perhaps a bit more difficult to find) bag.  I decided to go with the older bag and am so glad I did!  It was after looking through LL's collection that really helped me make my decision
> 
> My sister took these pictures for me and generously offered to babysit my bag for 9 months until I get back to civilization!  Here is my latest bag
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Congratulations!!!!  It's gorgeous!  Very versatile.


----------



## Mithril

amusedcleo said:


> This was a tough decision for me...buy a current season bag on sale or go with an older (perhaps a bit more difficult to find) bag.  I decided to go with the older bag and am so glad I did!  It was after looking through LL's collection that really helped me make my decision
> 
> My sister took these pictures for me and generously offered to babysit my bag for 9 months until I get back to civilization!  Here is my latest bag
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




Congratulations!!!! It is beautiful.  I find I like many of the older bags as well.


----------



## LabelLover81

Is it blue or black?


----------



## mga13

amusedcleo said:


> This was a tough decision for me...buy a current season bag on sale or go with an older (perhaps a bit more difficult to find) bag. I decided to go with the older bag and am so glad I did! It was after looking through LL's collection that really helped me make my decision
> 
> My sister took these pictures for me and generously offered to babysit my bag for 9 months until I get back to civilization! Here is my latest bag
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


 
Congrats! Very chic.


----------



## amusedcleo

LabelLover81 said:


> Congratulations!!!! It's gorgeous! Very versatile.


 


Mithril said:


> Congratulations!!!! It is beautiful. I find I like many of the older bags as well.


 


LabelLover81 said:


> Is it blue or black?


 


mga13 said:


> Congrats! Very chic.


 
Thanks ladies!  I'm hoping it's a bag I can use for casual outfits too
The bag is navy blue, but it the pictures it looks almost purple.  

Also, just wanted to mention...the multiquote option finally came back for me!


----------



## frick&frack

nascar fan said:


> :tumbleweed::tumbleweed::tumbleweed:





LabelLover81 said:


> I know   I just tell myself that we V girls live fabulously busy lives!!!


^lol...ladies, it's _december_!  christmas shopping during the week & cooking/parties all weekend.  




mga13 said:


> It's been such a busy week... But today was Mother's day in my country and it was great! I'm really happy
> I thought I'd be able to reveal the special surprise my son was preparing, but turns out making a bag is more complicated than it seems. He says it will be ready for my birthday tho  Yay!


^happy mother's day!   can't wait to see your son's design.




amusedcleo said:


> This was a tough decision for me...buy a current season bag on sale or go with an older (perhaps a bit more difficult to find) bag.  I decided to go with the older bag and am so glad I did!  It was after looking through LL's collection that really helped me make my decision
> 
> My sister took these pictures for me and generously offered to babysit my bag for 9 months until I get back to civilization!  Here is my latest bag
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


^you made the right decision...what a GORGEOUS bag!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

My sales associate has a Valentino bonbon satchel on sale in stock in black. Fifi, Nordstrom, McLean VA.


----------



## LabelLover81

I took some pics at NM today.  They had a teeny tiny Nuage.  Definitely too small for me, but so cute!  It was about 2/3 the size of the medium nuage.


----------



## nascar fan

frick&frack said:


> ^lol...ladies, it's _december_! christmas shopping during the week & cooking/parties all weekend.


I still have to work during the week.  No cooking and parties on the weekend for me.  We eat out, and we have no one to party with.

Your life sounds wonderful!


----------



## frick&frack

nascar fan said:


> I still have to work during the week.  No cooking and parties on the weekend for me.  We eat out, and we have no one to party with.
> 
> Your life sounds wonderful!



the shopping, cooking, & parties are in addition to working which is the reason why I, for one, haven't been as active on tPF lately 

I'm lucky to live near my family in the city where we grew up, my parents grew up, & even some of my grandparents grew up.  I'm going to parties hosted by my grandparents' friends, my parents' friends, & my own friends too.  I really do love the christmas season.


----------



## tanya t

I too have been MIA....but I just purchased a fixer upper on ebay....it's a valentino studded belt!!! A few studs are missing...but I figured some hot glue and studs and it'll look perfect...it was ....26.00!!!!!! 
LL...I might need your help with this one....


----------



## LabelLover81

tanya t said:


> I too have been MIA....but I just purchased a fixer upper on ebay....it's a valentino studded belt!!! A few studs are missing...but I figured some hot glue and studs and it'll look perfect...it was ....26.00!!!!!!
> LL...I might need your help with this one....


 
Awesome!  Ask away... and don't forget to post in the Valentino DIY thread 

Also, you might want to check out the Christian Louboutin DIY thread.  Those girls SERIOUSLY know how to bedazzle!


----------



## tanya t

LabelLover81 said:


> Awesome!  Ask away... and don't forget to post in the Valentino DIY thread
> 
> Also, you might want to check out the Christian Louboutin DIY thread.  Those girls SERIOUSLY know how to bedazzle!




lol...i will checkout now...thanks!


----------



## LabelLover81

How fab is this V dress with the day lace pattern???


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> How fab is this V dress with the day lace pattern???



OMG!!!


----------



## tanya t

Love it!!!!


----------



## mga13

Gergeous!


----------



## LabelLover81

What's been goin on girls?!


----------



## mga13

Hi!
Well... I'm super happy because the bag my son was making for me is finished and already gave it to me (as an early birthday present-my birthday is on December 20th) and it's gorgeous! I'll do a reveal as soon as possible. It's the reveal I'll be the most proud of.


----------



## frick&frack

mga13 said:


> Hi!
> Well... I'm super happy because the bag my son was making for me is finished and already gave it to me (as an early birthday present-my birthday is on December 20th) and it's gorgeous! I'll do a reveal as soon as possible. It's the reveal I'll be the most proud of.


^excited to see it!



I've had a great day of relaxing, finishing up christmas decorations (mostly putting the packing stuff away), & wrapping.  I also had a nice nap, & now I'm making some soup.

what about you, LL?


----------



## LabelLover81

Question: do you think the classic histoire has too much going on for a scarf to be tied to it as well?


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:
			
		

> Hi!
> Well... I'm super happy because the bag my son was making for me is finished and already gave it to me (as an early birthday present-my birthday is on December 20th) and it's gorgeous! I'll do a reveal as soon as possible. It's the reveal I'll be the most proud of.



I cannot wait!  I think it's adorable that he made that for you!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> Question: do you think the classic histoire has too much going on for a scarf to be tied to it as well?



not at all.  it's all the same color in the bag.


----------



## LabelLover81

frick&frack said:
			
		

> ^excited to see it!
> 
> I've had a great day of relaxing, finishing up christmas decorations (mostly putting the packing stuff away), & wrapping.  I also had a nice nap, & now I'm making some soup.
> 
> what about you, LL?



What kind of soup?


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> What kind of soup?


^potato soup...my favorite!

so how was your weekend?


----------



## mga13

frick&frack said:


> ^potato soup...my favorite!
> 
> so how was your weekend?


 
Yummy!


----------



## LabelLover81

frick&frack said:
			
		

> ^potato soup...my favorite!
> 
> so how was your weekend?



It was good... Got to watch my nephews, which was incredibly tiring but worth it.  How about you?


----------



## frick&frack

mga13 said:


> Yummy!


^it is...just tasted it 

how was your weekend?




LabelLover81 said:


> It was good... Got to watch my nephews, which was incredibly tiring but worth it.  How about you?


^awww...so fun!  another weekend full of parties & cooking for me.  planning on playing the hermit for a few days to recover.  took a loooong nap this afternoon with the dogs & christmas movies.


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> It was good... Got to watch my nephews, which was incredibly tiring but worth it. How about you?


 
Sounds great! I once saw a picture of your nephews, they are adorable, God bless them!



frick&frack said:


> ^it is...just tasted it
> 
> how was your weekend?
> 
> 
> 
> ^awww...so fun! another weekend full of parties & cooking for me. planning on playing the hermit for a few days to recover. took a loooong nap this afternoon with the dogs & christmas movies.


 
I love potato soup, and pumpkin soup too! So comforting, specially on holidays! 

Weekend was busy but good, I've been reuniting with friends to celebrate my birthday in advance, it's been a lot of fun! 


I already made the reveal, here!


----------



## LabelLover81

So before my self imposed ban, last week I bought that discolored Histoire in an "off eBay" transaction and managed to get the seller to sell it to me for even CHEAPER    So the reason I was asking about a scarf on a Histoire was because I was trying to figure out how to hide the discoloration on the front.  I think it works!  What do you ladies think?


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> So before my self imposed ban, last week I bought that discolored Histoire in an "off eBay" transaction and managed to get the seller to sell it to me for even CHEAPER    So the reason I was asking about a scarf on a Histoire was because I was trying to figure out how to hide the discoloration on the front.  I think it works!  What do you ladies think?



it's a lovely combo!  the scarf is a great solution to the discoloration.


----------



## nascar fan

LabelLover81 said:


> So before my self imposed ban, last week I bought that discolored Histoire in an "off eBay" transaction and managed to get the seller to sell it to me for even CHEAPER  So the reason I was asking about a scarf on a Histoire was because I was trying to figure out how to hide the discoloration on the front. I think it works! What do you ladies think?


I am so into the scarf-on-bag thing!  That is very cute.  Very!


----------



## LabelLover81

Thank you ladies!


----------



## mga13

Oh it totally works! It looks fab!


----------



## SassieMe

LabelLover81 said:


> So before my self imposed ban, last week I bought that discolored Histoire in an "off eBay" transaction and managed to get the seller to sell it to me for even CHEAPER    So the reason I was asking about a scarf on a Histoire was because I was trying to figure out how to hide the discoloration on the front.  I think it works!  What do you ladies think?



I LOVE that combination.  And it's a great solution to the discoloration problem.


----------



## shopaholic.10

Love the combo of colors, looks very chic! well done LL..


----------



## LabelLover81

Thanks again ladies.  I managed to get the Histoire for $200 and it's really not in THAT bad of shape.  Other than the discoloration on the back (which no one will see anyway) the inside is spotless.  I'm happy with it!


----------



## nascar fan

We need to get some action going on over here!!!!!!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

LOL!  Nascar.... we've always been a quiet group


----------



## LabelLover81

We had to post like crazy to get our own forum!


----------



## LabelLover81

Here's an interesting tidbit....
My mom has been wanting a Kaleido FOREVER... probably for about 2 years, since they first came out.  She, of course, waited to long to buy it retail and it was no longer available by the time she was ready to take the plunge.  Well I told her I would keep an eye out on eBay for her and one finally popped up like two weeks ago.  So I bid, and was outbid with THREE SECONDS LEFT!  She was absolutely heartbroken.  But with absolutely unbelievable luck, another one came up two days later and it was a BIN!  So she got her Christmas wish and got her Kaleido... finally.  :rockettes:


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> Here's an interesting tidbit....
> My mom has been wanting a Kaleido FOREVER... probably for about 2 years, since they first came out. She, of course, waited to long to buy it retail and it was no longer available by the time she was ready to take the plunge. Well I told her I would keep an eye out on eBay for her and one finally popped up like two weeks ago. So I bid, and was outbid with THREE SECONDS LEFT! She was absolutely heartbroken. But with absolutely unbelievable luck, another one came up two days later and it was a BIN! So she got her Christmas wish and got her Kaleido... finally. :rockettes:


 
Ohh fabulous good luck! Congratulations to her! (and to you for making her Christmas wish possible) When something is for you, it will be for you no matter what.


----------



## SassieMe

LabelLover81 said:


> Here's an interesting tidbit....
> My mom has been wanting a Kaleido FOREVER... probably for about 2 years, since they first came out.  She, of course, waited to long to buy it retail and it was no longer available by the time she was ready to take the plunge.  Well I told her I would keep an eye out on eBay for her and one finally popped up like two weeks ago.  So I bid, and was outbid with THREE SECONDS LEFT!  She was absolutely heartbroken.  But with absolutely unbelievable luck, another one came up two days later and it was a BIN!  So she got her Christmas wish and got her Kaleido... finally.  :rockettes:



That's such an eye-popping bag!  Congrats on finding TWO of them!    You must have great eBay karma!


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> Here's an interesting tidbit....
> My mom has been wanting a Kaleido FOREVER... probably for about 2 years, since they first came out.  She, of course, waited to long to buy it retail and it was no longer available by the time she was ready to take the plunge.  Well I told her I would keep an eye out on eBay for her and one finally popped up like two weeks ago.  So I bid, and was outbid with THREE SECONDS LEFT!  She was absolutely heartbroken.  But with absolutely unbelievable luck, another one came up two days later and it was a BIN!  So she got her Christmas wish and got her Kaleido... finally.  :rockettes:



that's amazing!  it must be destiny that she have that bag


----------



## mga13

Ladies! Today I'll be doing a reveal! It's my first online-shopping experience, so I'm excited


----------



## frick&frack

mga13 said:


> Ladies! Today I'll be doing a reveal! It's my first online-shopping experience, so I'm excited



 big fun in valentino today!


----------



## nascar fan

LabelLover81 said:


> LOL! Nascar.... we've always been a quiet group


Quiet and a tad reserved.  Bust out and liven up!  :rockettes:


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:


> Ladies! Today I'll be doing a reveal! It's my first online-shopping experience, so I'm excited


----------



## nascar fan




----------



## Mithril

LabelLover81 said:


> Here's an interesting tidbit....
> My mom has been wanting a Kaleido FOREVER... probably for about 2 years, since they first came out. She, of course, waited to long to buy it retail and it was no longer available by the time she was ready to take the plunge. Well I told her I would keep an eye out on eBay for her and one finally popped up like two weeks ago. So I bid, and was outbid with THREE SECONDS LEFT! She was absolutely heartbroken. But with absolutely unbelievable luck, another one came up two days later and it was a BIN! So she got her Christmas wish and got her Kaleido... finally. :rockettes:


 
That is totally awesome LL!  So happy to hear that


----------



## Mithril

Hi All,

I hope everyone has a happy holiday & may you all receive Valentino goodies in the near future! Here is a picture in the historic Omni Parker House hotel lobby in Boston with my beautiful sea green & turquoise Paillettes bag! Merry Christmas/Happy Hanukkah/Happy Kwanza and all the rest to all and to all a good night :xtree::rockettes::santawave::snowballs:


----------



## LabelLover81

Mithril said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I hope everyone has a happy holiday & may you all receive Valentino goodies in the near future! Here is a picture in the historic Omni Parker House hotel lobby in Boston with my beautiful sea green & turquoise Paillettes bag! Merry Christmas/Happy Hanukkah/Happy Kwanza and all the rest to all and to all a good night :xtree::rockettes::santawave::snowballs:



One of my favorite hotels in that city!  You look absolutely fab!


----------



## marina230

Girl, I am speechless as always! What a great picture, but girl with a beautiful bag is a priceless beauty!


----------



## frick&frack

Mithril said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I hope everyone has a happy holiday & may you all receive Valentino goodies in the near future! Here is a picture in the historic Omni Parker House hotel lobby in Boston with my beautiful sea green & turquoise Paillettes bag! Merry Christmas/Happy Hanukkah/Happy Kwanza and all the rest to all and to all a good night :xtree::rockettes::santawave::snowballs:



that bag is STUNNING, & what a beautiful background!



MERRY CHRISTMAS fellow valentino lovers!!!


----------



## mga13

*Merry Christmas ladies!!!*


----------



## mga13

Mithril said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I hope everyone has a happy holiday & may you all receive Valentino goodies in the near future! Here is a picture in the historic Omni Parker House hotel lobby in Boston with my beautiful sea green & turquoise Paillettes bag! Merry Christmas/Happy Hanukkah/Happy Kwanza and all the rest to all and to all a good night :xtree::rockettes::santawave::snowballs:


 
What a beautiful christmas tree! And your bag is just stunning!


----------



## amusedcleo

Mithril said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I hope everyone has a happy holiday & may you all receive Valentino goodies in the near future! Here is a picture in the historic Omni Parker House hotel lobby in Boston with my beautiful sea green & turquoise Paillettes bag! Merry Christmas/Happy Hanukkah/Happy Kwanza and all the rest to all and to all a good night :xtree::rockettes::santawave::snowballs:


 
It's strange how you could be in a place as amazing as that and still be the center of attention!  You look absolutely lovely.


----------



## LabelLover81

Merry Christmas Ladies!  May your day (and presents!) be wonderful and filled with love


----------



## nascar fan

_I knew this would happen!  I knew this would happen!  I knew this would happen!  I knew this would happen!  I knew this would happen!  I knew this would happen!  I knew this would happen!  I knew this would happen!_


I splurged on the black Dome Petale.  Now I need to behave for a while.
And now there is a very special and would be very sentimental bag I want (MJ).    I can't ... because of the new V.  

I will try not to be spiteful towards the V, but I am irritated with myself for the mental torture I put myself through to get it.

:cry:

Of course, not putting V down in any way whatsoever.   They are special too.


----------



## LabelLover81

nascar fan said:
			
		

> I knew this would happen!  I knew this would happen!  I knew this would happen!  I knew this would happen!  I knew this would happen!  I knew this would happen!  I knew this would happen!  I knew this would happen!
> 
> I splurged on the black Dome Petale.  Now I need to behave for a while.
> And now there is a very special and would be very sentimental bag I want (MJ).    I can't ... because of the new V.
> 
> I will try not to be spiteful towards the V, but I am irritated with myself for the mental torture I put myself through to get it.
> 
> :cry:
> 
> Of course, not putting V down in any way whatsoever.   They are special too.


----------



## nascar fan

LabelLover81 said:


>


Thanks, LL.


I already feel a little better about it.   Life does not revolve around handbags.  (or does it?  Sometimes I can't tell! )


----------



## LabelLover81

nascar fan said:


> Thanks, LL.
> 
> 
> I already feel a little better about it.   Life does not revolve around handbags.  (or does it?  Sometimes I can't tell! )



:true:


----------



## SassieMe

nascar fan said:


> _I knew this would happen!  I knew this would happen!  I knew this would happen!  I knew this would happen!  I knew this would happen!  I knew this would happen!  I knew this would happen!  I knew this would happen!_
> 
> 
> I splurged on the black Dome Petale.  Now I need to behave for a while.
> And now there is a very special and would be very sentimental bag I want (MJ).    I can't ... because of the new V.
> 
> I will try not to be spiteful towards the V, but I am irritated with myself for the mental torture I put myself through to get it.
> 
> :cry:
> 
> Of course, not putting V down in any way whatsoever.   They are special too.



Awww, Nas!  So sorry to see you in stress over your V choice - it really is a gorgeous bag and I see so few of them in the stores these days.  I know that some day you'll be so glad about your choice.

What MJ bag is it....?


----------



## LabelLover81

If it makes you feel better NASCAR, I have bought about 20 pairs of valentino shoes in the last 6 months. I'm not even exaggerating.


----------



## SassieMe

LabelLover81 said:


> If it makes you feel better NASCAR, I* have bought about 20 pairs of valentino shoes in the last 6 months*. I'm not even exaggerating.



:giggles: I was looking at my holiday loot yesterday and just about fainted!  Geez Louise but I really had a great Christmas!!


----------



## nascar fan

I got it out and set it in view.  That's all it took.  It is so pretty.
Not regretful anymore.

Paired with my nascar memorabilia.  The two make me happy, even though I am going through winter nascar blues.  Come on, February!!!!!


----------



## mga13

nascar fan said:


> _I knew this would happen!  I knew this would happen!  I knew this would happen!  I knew this would happen!  I knew this would happen!  I knew this would happen!  I knew this would happen!  I knew this would happen!_
> 
> 
> I splurged on the black Dome Petale.  Now I need to behave for a while.
> And now there is a very special and would be very sentimental bag I want (MJ).    I can't ... because of the new V.
> 
> I will try not to be spiteful towards the V, but I am irritated with myself for the mental torture I put myself through to get it.
> 
> :cry:
> 
> Of course, not putting V down in any way whatsoever.   They are special too.



I totally know the feeling! Been there a thousand times.


----------



## mga13

nascar fan said:


> I got it out and set it in view.  That's all it took.  It is so pretty.
> Not regretful anymore.
> 
> Paired with my nascar memorabilia.  The two make me happy, even though I am going through winter nascar blues.  Come on, February!!!!!



It's beautiful. That technique always works.


----------



## marina230

LabelLover81 said:


> If it makes you feel better NASCAR, I have bought about 20 pairs of valentino shoes in the last 6 months. I'm not even exaggerating.



I do not know about Nascar, but it makes me feel better. Since May I got 7 HL dresses, 4 Valentino bags and at least 10-12 pairs of shoes. It is getting better, I am in love with a bag which never goes on sale and price on eBay is more than in store.


----------



## LabelLover81

marina230 said:


> I do not know about Nascar, but it makes me feel better. Since May I got 7 HL dresses, 4 Valentino bags and at least 10-12 pairs of shoes. It is getting better, I am in love with a bag which never goes on sale and price on eBay is more than in store.



Is it a v bag?


----------



## marina230

LabelLover81 said:


> Is it a v bag?



Sorry, no. It is C bag. I know shame on me to cheat on V.


----------



## marina230

C is for Celine. But, I does not stop me from dreaming about Valentino. I got few V flip flaps from yoox and taking break now. Just saw my CC and it was scary. Did I really spend so much last month? And you ladies is not helping me be good.


----------



## LabelLover81

marina230 said:


> C is for Celine. But, I does not stop me from dreaming about Valentino. I got few V flip flaps from yoox and taking break now. Just saw my CC and it was scary. Did I really spend so much last month? And you ladies is not helping me be good.



Ha!!  I got THREE pairs of the flip flops so don't feel bad (in addition to two pairs of flats from Neiman Marcus) :shame:


----------



## LabelLover81

Ladies, I just want to say that the Valentino app for iPad is truly a beautiful thing to behold. Download it if you can!  Best part, it's free!!!


----------



## nascar fan

Pretty pics sent to me today from a wonderful SA  
(the Aphrodite is coral.  It's hard to tell with the background color)


----------



## LabelLover81

Oh the top bow tote in nappa leather!!  What a beauty!!


----------



## mga13

The first bag is gorgeous! And the second one is very cute, Love them!


----------



## SassieMe

nascar fan said:


> Pretty pics sent to me today from a wonderful SA
> (the Aphrodite is coral.  It's hard to tell with the background color)



I LOVE that black double-handled bow bag but I saw it in red lacca at Neimans and that top zipper is really troublesome.  It's sluggish and sticks as it goes around the curves.    But it is gorgeous!!


----------



## tanya t

what is that gold and black bag in the case????? that looks hot!!!


----------



## tanya t

Lots of amazing bags on ebay right now.... Including my hg....too bad seller way over priced it!!!!so annoying!!!!


----------



## tanya t

Btw...ll...there is a black and white sequin 360 on ebay too!!!


----------



## nascar fan

tanya t said:


> what is that gold and black bag in the case????? that looks hot!!!


The Aphrodite?
It's woven straw, looks like snakeskin.  
If I remember right, it is a shiny blonde-colored straw and not really a metallic gold.
It is gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## tanya t

nascar fan said:


> the aphrodite?
> It's woven straw, looks like snakeskin.
> If i remember right, it is a shiny blonde-colored straw and not really a metallic gold.
> It is gorgeous!!!!!!!!




looks it!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Happy new year my fabulous Valentino lovers!!!!


----------



## mga13

*Happy New Year Ladies!*


----------



## marina230

My 500 post for all of you, Valentino ladies!
Happy New Year to you and your family!


----------



## frick&frack

happy new year V friends!


----------



## LabelLover81

Congrats ladies!  We made it to page 100 of our clubhouse thread


----------



## nascar fan

Happy New Year!

Oh, wow!  You are new, aren't you! 
Congrats on pg 100!


----------



## shopaholic.10

Happy New Year my fellow V lovers!! May 2012 be full of Valentino goodies for all of you!!


----------



## marina230

My new bags


----------



## marina230

Finally, I know how to post pictures from my IPad and practicing by posting my new flip flops


----------



## frick&frack

marina230 said:


> My new bags





marina230 said:


> Finally, I know how to post pictures from my IPad and practicing by posting my new flip flops



awesome new valentino goodies!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Everything is Gorgeous Marina!  I'm so happy for you!  Don't forget to post in our reference forums!  Plus, you should start your own album, you have enough V bags for a lovely collection.


----------



## tanya t

Happy, Healthy New Years to all our Valentino ladies!!!! 

Marina your leopard tote is tdf!!!! congrats!!!


----------



## marina230

Thank you, ladies. I just not sure how practical would be these bags for me. My favor is a leopard bag, I even got matching shoes.


----------



## LeeMiller

You Valentino ladies are luring me in with these amazing bags.  There are a few on Ebay that I'm considering.  What do you all think of these bags?  Has anyone seen these in person?  I love some bling but then again I live in Washington, DC, so I don't know how over the top I can be since this is a daytime/work bag.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-000-Valen...248?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item256a8425b0

this one seems like a great deal if I don't mind the slight damage.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2995-VALENT...726?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c61a9142e

love this too --- but not sure if it goes over the shoulder

http://www.ebay.com/itm/160700578582?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

one more!  not sure about the lack of photos and low feedback....hmmm

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140525823766?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

anyways happy new years!!!


----------



## marina230

LeeMiller said:


> You Valentino ladies are luring me in with these amazing bags. There are a few on Ebay that I'm considering. What do you all think of these bags? Has anyone seen these in person? I love some bling but then again I live in Washington, DC, so I don't know how over the top I can be since this is a daytime/work bag.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-000-Valen...248?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item256a8425b0
> 
> this one seems like a great deal if I don't mind the slight damage.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2995-VALENT...726?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c61a9142e
> 
> love this too --- but not sure if it goes over the shoulder
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/160700578582?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> one more! not sure about the lack of photos and low feedback....hmmm
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/140525823766?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> anyways happy new years!!!


 I do not know much about styles, but seller with a low feedback does not scare me at all. I got 2 of my Valentino bags on ebay from the same seller with only 3 feedback who happen to live next building (talking about a small world). 
Actually, picture of leopard calf hair bag is a picture from Valentino outlet. I got the same bag from her for much less.
You can always ask for more pictures


----------



## LabelLover81

LeeMiller said:


> You Valentino ladies are luring me in with these amazing bags.  There are a few on Ebay that I'm considering.  What do you all think of these bags?  Has anyone seen these in person?  I love some bling but then again I live in Washington, DC, so I don't know how over the top I can be since this is a daytime/work bag.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-000-Valen...248?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item256a8425b0
> 
> this one seems like a great deal if I don't mind the slight damage.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2995-VALENT...726?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c61a9142e
> 
> love this too --- but not sure if it goes over the shoulder
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/160700578582?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> one more!  not sure about the lack of photos and low feedback....hmmm
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/140525823766?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> anyways happy new years!!!




I live in northern va and LOVE carrying my valentino bags.  They are so different from what everyone else around here has. Don't be afraid to be different!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Mya name is LL, and I'm addicted to Valentino handbags, specifically any bag I can get for a really good deal,  I got one of those said deals today.  Forgive me....


----------



## nascar fan

LabelLover81 said:


> Mya name is LL, and I'm addicted to Valentino handbags, specifically any bag I can get for a really good deal, I got one of those said deals today. Forgive me....


I'm sure you are forgiven.


----------



## LabelLover81

nascar fan said:


> I'm sure you are forgiven.



Yeah.... so I wrote that last night after I had taken my ambien


----------



## LabelLover81

Check out this listing!  I completely disagree with the description, but it's so hilarious because they obviously just copied it from some bag review site without reading it first.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-R...WH_Handbags&hash=item41610ba3f2#ht_1343wt_952


----------



## nascar fan

LabelLover81 said:


> Yeah.... so I wrote that last night after I had taken my ambien


----------



## nascar fan

LabelLover81 said:


> Check out this listing! I completely disagree with the description, but it's so hilarious because they obviously just copied it from some bag review site without reading it first.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-R...WH_Handbags&hash=item41610ba3f2#ht_1343wt_952


 
"swirl of hideousness"

That's not exactly a good way to describe a bag you are selling!  Too funny.


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> Yeah.... so I wrote that last night after I had taken my ambien



:lolots:  :tispy:


----------



## mga13

marina230 said:


> My new bags





marina230 said:


> Finally, I know how to post pictures from my IPad and practicing by posting my new flip flops



Awesome bags! And the flip flops are very nice too, congrats!


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> Check out this listing!  I completely disagree with the description, but it's so hilarious because they obviously just copied it from some bag review site without reading it first.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-R...WH_Handbags&hash=item41610ba3f2#ht_1343wt_952



I don't agree with the description either but the fact that they copied THAT review just made my day!


----------



## mga13

Now that I think about it... Maybe it's because they are not tPFers. I bet we could sell Rosiers to anyone from Elle Fanning to Tim Allen.


----------



## tanya t

ladies....i can use some fashion advice unrelated to valentino....

i went to my local consignment shop and found this fur....it is a mink... in mint condition... extremely plush.... and very high quality...
the sleeves are short, but I would push them up and wear like a 3/4 sleeve...otherwise the fit was great...
It is traditional and conservative, which many of you know, I am not....
I am thinking I can make it more mod/ vintage chic with a funky, brown wide belt.(the belt pictured was the only brown belt she had in the store)
I believe the coat, if new, would probably retail for about $6k...
I would be able to get it for about 600.00!!! 
would love your thoughts and opinions....


----------



## mga13

tanya t said:


> ladies....i can use some fashion advice unrelated to valentino....
> 
> i went to my local consignment shop and found this fur....it is a mink... in mint condition... extremely plush.... and very high quality...
> the sleeves are short, but I would push them up and wear like a 3/4 sleeve...otherwise the fit was great...
> It is traditional and conservative, which many of you know, I am not....
> I am thinking I can make it more mod/ vintage chic with a funky, brown wide belt.(the belt pictured was the only brown belt she had in the store)
> I believe the coat, if new, would probably retail for about $6k...
> I would be able to get it for about 600.00!!!
> would love your thoughts and opinions....


 
That fur is amazing, and looks great on you. I think coats are one of the most versatile things a woman can have in her wardrobe (Carrie Bradshaw always had one). It's great that it has a classic cut, so you can play with it and create great outfits. The wide belt idea is great! You can also leave it open and wear it with a good pair of jeans, killer heels and a very modern top, a shirt, a great dress... a coat offers endless possibilities (and for that price... it's superb).


----------



## LabelLover81

tanya t said:


> ladies....i can use some fashion advice unrelated to valentino....
> 
> i went to my local consignment shop and found this fur....it is a mink... in mint condition... extremely plush.... and very high quality...
> the sleeves are short, but I would push them up and wear like a 3/4 sleeve...otherwise the fit was great...
> It is traditional and conservative, which many of you know, I am not....
> I am thinking I can make it more mod/ vintage chic with a funky, brown wide belt.(the belt pictured was the only brown belt she had in the store)
> I believe the coat, if new, would probably retail for about $6k...
> I would be able to get it for about 600.00!!!
> would love your thoughts and opinions....



I agree with everything MGA said 100%. Go for it!!


----------



## tanya t

Thanks ladies!!!! I have 3 furs...one I wear practically every day in the winter....the other is light brown and very dressy and the third is a little rabbit bomber which I rarely wear... The price is too good to pass up and the fur was so luxurious!!!!I think It would be fun to wear and try to make it chic with belts or with what I am wearing underneath...
 I will keep you guys posted...thanks for your help.


----------



## Mithril

marina230 said:


> My new bags


 

Amazing bags Marina!!!! Love them and the flip flops!


----------



## Mithril

tanya t said:


> Thanks ladies!!!! I have 3 furs...one I wear practically every day in the winter....the other is light brown and very dressy and the third is a little rabbit bomber which I rarely wear... The price is too good to pass up and the fur was so luxurious!!!!I think It would be fun to wear and try to make it chic with belts or with what I am wearing underneath...
> I will keep you guys posted...thanks for your help.


 
Agree; looks fabulous on you & could be mixed in lots of ways.  I have a fantastic winter coat with 3/4 sleeves; I just wear neutral long sleeve sweaters/long gloves when it is really cold.


----------



## amusedcleo

marina230 said:


> My new bags


 
Marina,

Love, love, love the new bags!  What wonderful pieces.  Would love to see what you pair with the bags!


----------



## marina230

amusedcleo said:


> Marina,
> 
> Love, love, love the new bags! What wonderful pieces. Would love to see what you pair with the bags!


 Sure, I will post some pictures shortly. Now I know how to post pictures using my iphone and ipad. It took me just few years to learn that


----------



## mga13

Ladies! Here are some pictures from the Pre-Fall 2012 presentation. There was not a single bag at sight, but the clothes were good. Some say the collection was a mess, but I don't see it that way.


----------



## mga13

More.


----------



## frick&frack

^gorgeous clothes...thanks for sharing, mga!


----------



## LabelLover81

I don't think it was a mess either, though the last pic in your first group, were those socks with pumps, or just booties with a strange rockstud design? 
Also, the shorts in the first group... kinda reminds me of a Jester in a medieval court, but other than that...


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> I don't think it was a mess either, though the last pic in your first group, were those socks with pumps, or just booties with a strange rockstud design?
> Also, the shorts in the first group... kinda reminds me of a Jester in a medieval court, but other than that...


 
I hope those are a pump-sock combo, if not, those are the worst trompe l'oeil booties ever.
I don't have a problem with the shorts, but that velvet suit... the cut is bad.


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:


> I hope those are a pump-sock combo, if not, those are the worst trompe l'oeil booties ever.
> I don't have a problem with the shorts, but that velvet suit... the cut is bad.



The more I think about it , the more I think they are booties. Look at the booties in the second pic, they are like a beige version. 
Plus look at the loafers in the fourth pic. Biggest stud EVER!! I cant believe it's time for pre fall already...


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:


> I hope those are a pump-sock combo, if not, those are the *worst trompe l'oeil booties ever.*
> I don't have a problem with the shorts, but that velvet suit... the cut is bad.



I beg to differ. LOL!!


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> I beg to differ. LOL!!


 
Ok, you are right (that version is terrible, the python ones are better)


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:


> Ok, you are right (that version is terrible, the python ones are better)



Yes python is MUCH better


----------



## LabelLover81

OMG my new black beaded bag absolutely kills my shoulder.  I carried it last night, my shoulder has been hurting all day.


----------



## SassieMe

LabelLover81 said:


> OMG my new black beaded bag absolutely kills my shoulder.  I carried it last night, my shoulder has been hurting all day.



Awww - so sorry to hear that!  It is a seriously gorgeous bag!


----------



## LabelLover81

SassieMe said:


> Awww - so sorry to hear that!  It is a seriously gorgeous bag!



I know!!  Usually I always use the long straps on v ags, but I think I'll have to use the short handles on this one and carry it satchel style.


----------



## LabelLover81

Do you ladies agree that this RED Valentino and Valentino bag look almost identical?


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> Do you ladies agree that this RED Valentino and Valentino bag look almost identical?


 
Almost, but only in concept. The execution of the RED V one is just... not good. I know RED Valentino is the lower-priced sister line, but making a cheap-looking version of something the main line already did beautifully is not a good way of gaining more customers. RED makes some great things, but this is not one of them. I may sound harsh, but I think they could do much better for RED Valentino.


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:


> Almost, but only in concept. The execution of the RED V one is just... not good. I know RED Valentino is the lower-priced sister line, but making a cheap-looking version of something the main line already did beautifully is not a good way of gaining more customers. RED makes some great things, but this is not one of them. I may sound harsh, but I think they could do much better for RED Valentino.



I have the opposite reaction. I think, "why would anyone ever buy the $2400 version when theres an $800 doppelgänger by the same company"


----------



## nascar fan

LabelLover81 said:


> Do you ladies agree that this RED Valentino and Valentino bag look almost identical?


Being fairly new to Valentino and not having seen either one of these bags, I am guessing the second one is the Red.  Am I right?  It a little tacky.  The leather looks prettier in the 1st picture. 

If I am wrong, then I just have bad judgment.


----------



## LabelLover81

nascar fan said:


> Being fairly new to Valentino and not having seen either one of these bags, I am guessing the second one is the Red.  Am I right?  It a little tacky.  The leather looks prettier in the 1st picture.
> 
> If I am wrong, then I just have bad judgment.



Your identification is correct. No need to be embarrassed even if it wasn't, both bags are new this season.


----------



## nascar fan

LabelLover81 said:


> Your identification is correct. No need to be embarrassed even if it wasn't, both bags are new this season.


 
Ok, whew.
I like the first one!

I have decided Valentinos are too expensive.  Ha!
I will wait for sales on the next ones.  
:greengrin:


----------



## SassieMe

nascar fan said:


> Being fairly new to Valentino and not having seen either one of these bags, I am guessing the second one is the Red.  Am I right?  It a little tacky.  The leather looks prettier in the 1st picture.
> 
> If I am wrong, then I just have bad judgment.



I am really new to Valentino and certainly wouldn't be able to sort them out from photos.  But I've see Red Valentino IRL and, IMHO, there's no comparison in quality - you'd be able to tell them apart instantly IRL.


----------



## nascar fan

SassieMe said:


> I am really new to Valentino and certainly wouldn't be able to sort them out from photos. But I've see Red Valentino IRL and, IMHO, there's no comparison in quality - you'd be able to tell them apart instantly IRL.


 
Hey, Sassie.


----------



## SassieMe

nascar fan said:


> Hey, Sassie.



Hi, Nas!  How are you doing these days?  I LOVE all of those new clothes that you've been snapping up.  yum!  

And, um, my theory is: Valentino is only too $$ if you think it is!    I mean, have you taken a look at the Hermes forum?  OMG!   Now THAT'S an $$$$ bag!!!


----------



## nascar fan

SassieMe said:


> Hi, Nas!  How are you doing these days? I LOVE all of those new clothes that you've been snapping up. yum!
> 
> And, um, my theory is: Valentino is only too $$ if you think it is!  I mean, have you taken a look at the Hermes forum? OMG!   Now THAT'S an $$$$ bag!!!


  So true.
No, I haven't gone to that forum yet.  I'm scared to!

All is well here.


----------



## LabelLover81

SassieMe said:
			
		

> I am really new to Valentino and certainly wouldn't be able to sort them out from photos.  But I've see Red Valentino IRL and, IMHO, there's no comparison in quality - you'd be able to tell them apart instantly IRL.



Harsh crowd!!  I honestly don't think RV is too bad. I like a lot  of their stuff. If I was still in my 20s, it might even be my brand of choice.


----------



## marina230

So, I got one more Valentino bag. Should be here tomorrow. No more bags for me unless it is something I have to have.


----------



## SassieMe

marina230 said:


> So, I got one more Valentino bag. Should be here tomorrow. *No more bags for me unless it is something I have to have.*



:lolots: This is usually what gets me in trouble!  I HAVE to have it!


----------



## LabelLover81

marina230 said:


> So, I got one more Valentino bag. Should be here tomorrow. No more bags for me unless it is something I have to have.



Ahhh you have no idea how many times ie typed those sames words :shame:


----------



## marina230

LabelLover81 said:


> Ahhh you have no idea how many times ie typed those sames words :shame:


 Sure, I do. I almost wanted to say Unless I want to be a mini (or in my case maxi due to my older age)Labellover and buy another bagsssss after I said no more for me.


----------



## LabelLover81

marina230 said:


> Sure, I do. I almost wanted to say Unless I want to be a mini (or in my case maxi due to my older age)Labellover and buy another bagsssss after I said no more for me.



Ouch... When the enablers are telling you you're bad, time to REALLY start hiding my purchases....


----------



## marina230

LabelLover81 said:


> Ouch... When the enablers are telling you you're bad, time to REALLY start hiding my purchases....



No, no pretty, sugar on the top! Do not hide, I love all your bags plus remember you brought me  to Valentino world of beauty.


----------



## SassieMe

LabelLover81 said:


> Ouch... When the enablers are telling you you're bad, time to REALLY start hiding my purchases....



 Is that the way that you know you're 'bad'?    I decided that I know that I'm bad because all of the designer SAs know my name - and their faces light up when they see me!  :giggles:  Now THAT'S bad....! I feel like I can't buy at the same place twice in a row, just to keep them from knowing how bad I really am!!


----------



## frick&frack

nascar fan said:


> Being fairly new to Valentino and not having seen either one of these bags, I am guessing the second one is the Red.  Am I right?  It a little tacky.  The leather looks prettier in the 1st picture.
> 
> If I am wrong, then I just have bad judgment.



I didn't know which was which either.  I guessed the same as you because the 2nd bag just didn't look as high quality.  I do like the shape of it though.


----------



## mga13

Ladies, Valentino made a second presentation for the Pre-Fall collection and they included some bags! (http://forum.purseblog.com/valentino-style-reference/valentino-through-the-years-pics-only-625655-17.html#post20805022)


----------



## mga13

Here are more pictures from the Pre-Fall collection:


----------



## frick&frack

the red bag looks interesting.  I don't have that many framed bags.


----------



## LabelLover81

Beautiful pics!  Thanks MGA!!


----------



## LabelLover81

So I had been waiting awhile for these shoes to come out.  I saw them at the RTW show(photos of course, I wasn't there!!) and now NM has them and I can't believe the price!!  I thought they would be $350 max!!!!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000199cat7270737cat15450749&isEditorial=false


----------



## nascar fan

LabelLover81 said:


> So I had been waiting awhile for these shoes to come out. I saw them at the RTW show(photos of course, I wasn't there!!) and now NM has them and I can't believe the price!! I thought they would be $350 max!!!!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000199cat7270737cat15450749&isEditorial=false


Pretty!

Speaking of shoes, I wore the embroidered ankle boots yesterday for the first time.  It's a love/hate relationship!  :giggles:ush:


----------



## LabelLover81

nascar fan said:


> Pretty!
> 
> Speaking of shoes, I wore the embroidered ankle boots yesterday for the first time.  It's a love/hate relationship!  :giggles:ush:



Too high?  I have the flats with the same embroidery and I haven't worn them yet.


----------



## nascar fan

LabelLover81 said:


> Too high? I have the flats with the same embroidery and I haven't worn them yet.


Beautifully high!  

It is the slope.  The actual heel height is what I'm used to, but it's the angle, the slope.  I don't know how, but some shoes with the same height are easier to walk in.    But that's ok.   I put arch supports in them and that helped.


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> So I had been waiting awhile for these shoes to come out.  I saw them at the RTW show(photos of course, I wasn't there!!) and now NM has them and I can't believe the price!!  I thought they would be $350 max!!!!



they're soooo gorgeous!!!   (there's no way I'd pay anywhere near that for them though)


----------



## marina230

Just off the topic. Got my so called new bag from eBay. I did buy more than few bags off eBay and always it was a great experience. This time....... I am kind of speechless. This bag with a minimal wear according to seller has tons of stains inside, lost his shape as a bag at least 10 years ago. I would never want to put anything inside this item. What people think when they sell something like that and hide correct information?
I buy most of the time on eBay, sell very little. But, you should see how I pack my items and how they look as pre-own.
Any way life is going on.


----------



## LabelLover81

In the general handbag sub forum they have a link to a handbag quiz. I did pretty well, 18/20, but there were no Valentino questions!!  Just for us I'm going to create a Valentino quiz so we can have some fun too


----------



## LabelLover81

marina230 said:


> Just off the topic. Got my so called new bag from eBay. I did buy more than few bags off eBay and always it was a great experience. This time....... I am kind of speechless. This bag with a minimal wear according to seller has tons of stains inside, lost his shape as a bag at least 10 years ago. I would never want to put anything inside this item. What people think when they sell something like that and hide correct information?
> I buy most of the time on eBay, sell very little. But, you should see how I pack my items and how they look as pre-own.
> Any way life is going on.



THat SUCKS!!  I had a seller send me a bag that wasn't in as good a shape as they claimed. I REALLY wanted the bag so I cleaned t up myself, but it is heartbreaking.


----------



## marina230

LabelLover81 said:


> THat SUCKS!! I had a seller send me a bag that wasn't in as good a shape as they claimed. I REALLY wanted the bag so I cleaned t up myself, but it is heartbreaking.


 I like this bag, but it really needs to be clean by expert. And it lost all shape plus petales all out of shape. I do not want to ask for discount because I know how much Valentino will charge me for this.
But, good part she is nice to take it back. If I ask her for discount now it will sounds very fishy from my part.


----------



## mga13

Can't wait for the haute couture show! Who's going to watch the live streaming?


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:
			
		

> Can't wait for the haute couture show! Who's going to watch the live streaming?



I know I saw an email on that... When is it again?


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> I know I saw an email on that... When is it again?


 
Tomorrow, 06:30pm CET.


----------



## Mithril

mga13 said:


> Tomorrow, 06:30pm CET.


 
Where do you go to see it please?  The Valentino website?  Thanks!


----------



## mga13

Mithril said:


> Where do you go to see it please? The Valentino website? Thanks!


 
Hi Mithril!
You can watch it on http://live.valentino.com/ (the broadcast will be in 17 hours - I can't wait!)


----------



## mga13

Vogue.com's preview of the Valentino Haute Couture Spring/Summer 2012 Collection:

The embroidery is exquisite:


----------



## mga13

Look at those embroidered tulle gloves:












The shoes, all hand-made:






And the inspiration boards:


----------



## frick&frack

mga13 said:


> Vogue.com's preview of the Valentino Haute Couture Spring/Summer 2012 Collection:
> 
> The embroidery is exquisite:





mga13 said:


> Look at those embroidered tulle gloves:
> 
> The shoes, all hand-made:
> 
> And the inspiration boards:



is it any wonder that valentino is my favorite design house _by far_?  who else does this lace, classic, vintage, feminine divine gorgeousness???


----------



## mga13

Haute Couture was too beautiful for words... the jackets, the pants, the dresses... everything was exquisite. The embroidery was fantastic, but the beading was superb! It was masterfully applied so it seemed almost weightless. The necklines, the cuts... there were even some Couture clutches! Whatever the fashion wolrd says... Valentino is VALENTINO!.


----------



## mga13

The SS2012 Haute Couture Bags (and more detail pictures)


----------



## Mithril

mga13 said:


> The SS2012 Haute Couture Bags (and more detail pictures)


 

Amazing pictures!  Am loving the floral lace.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## frick&frack

mga13 said:


> The SS2012 Haute Couture Bags (and more detail pictures)



OMG...I...die 

I couldn't pick a favorite if my life depended on it


----------



## RedRidingHood

Look at that lacework! So gorgeous! 

Thanks for posting the pics, MGA.


----------



## mga13

Ladies, we have two new reference threads, one for Valentino/RED Valentino RTW and the other for Valentino/RED Valentino Shoes.

Please remember to add your RTW pieces and shoes.


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:


> Ladies, we have two new reference threads, one for Valentino/RED Valentino RTW and the other for Valentino/RED Valentino Shoes.
> 
> Please remember to add your RTW pieces and shoes.



Yay!  I have about 25 pairs of shoes to add!!


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> Yay! I have about 25 pairs of shoes to add!!


 
If all you fabulous shoes and bags suddenly disappear... it was me! But I'll be living in Greenland by the time the FBI starts looking for me, and I'll have legions of polar bears to protect me... see? There's nothing you can do about it... LOL! Just kidding... You are my Valentino icon


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:


> If all you fabulous shoes and bags suddenly disappear... it was me! But I'll be living in Greenland by the time the FBI starts looking for me, and I'll have legions of polar bears to protect me... see? There's nothing you can do about it... LOL! Just kidding... You are my Valentino icon



 you're at the bottom of the suspect list


I just I just did a recount, 33 pairs!  Yikes!!


----------



## marina230

My new beauty


----------



## Dukeprincess

marina230 said:


> My new beauty
> 
> View attachment 1591824



  Stunning!


----------



## mga13

Beautiful bag Marina! Congrats!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

marina230 said:


> My new beauty
> 
> View attachment 1591824



Did you painstakingly tuck all of hose leather Petales in so he black wouldn't show?


----------



## marina230

Thank you, ladies! I am very happy with my new beauty and for sure it is a keeper!


----------



## marina230

mga13 said:


> Beautiful bag Marina! Congrats!!!





Dukeprincess said:


> Stunning!





LabelLover81 said:


> Did you painstakingly tuck all of hose leather Petales in so he black wouldn't show?



Actually, seller did a good job, so I did not have to do anything.
Thank again, hope one day I will able to have more bags to show. I am waiting for my new phyton Valentino shoes. It is going to be the most expensive shoes in my collection.


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> Yay!  I have about 25 pairs of shoes to add!!


^




LabelLover81 said:


> I just I just did a recount, 33 pairs!  Yikes!!


^ 




marina230 said:


> My new beauty


^fabulous petale!  love that color.  congratulations! 




marina230 said:


> Actually, seller did a good job, so I did not have to do anything.
> Thank again, hope one day I will able to have more bags to show. I am waiting for my new phyton Valentino shoes. It is going to be the most expensive shoes in my collection.


^ python


----------



## LabelLover81

marina230 said:


> Actually, seller did a good job, so I did not have to do anything.
> Thank again, hope one day I will able to have more bags to show. I am waiting for my new phyton Valentino shoes. It is going to be the most expensive shoes in my collection.



Awesome!  I want to see some of your fab mod shots!


----------



## marina230

LabelLover81 said:


> Awesome!  I want to see some of your fab mod shots!



I should do one day. I have a great collection of bags and shoes. One day when I am not going to be lazy, I will take pictures.


----------



## Mithril

Beautiful bag Marina!  I agree we definitely need mod shots of your shoes and LL's shoes.   .    .


----------



## LabelLover81

This is an authentic patent petale dome. Does anyone else think the patent version looks very "big Buddha"?


----------



## nascar fan

marina230 said:


> My new beauty
> 
> View attachment 1591824


Beaauuuuuuuutiful!!!!!!!!


----------



## nascar fan

labellover81 said:


> this is an authentic patent petale dome. Does anyone else think the patent version looks very *"big buddha*"?


very!!!!!!!!

HI, Ladies!


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> This is an authentic patent petale dome. Does anyone else think the patent version looks very "big Buddha"?


 
Yes, it does. Some designs should not be made in patent, it's a difficult material.


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> This is an authentic patent petale dome. Does anyone else think the patent version looks very "big Buddha"?



agreed...doesn't look nearly as expensive as the leather version


----------



## mga13

Did you know that the Spring/Summer 2012 Ad Campaign was shoot in a little abandoned town in Mexico?

"Pozos is this little abandoned mining town that had all these ruins in the landscape, and it's free from tourists. So [for the Valentino Spring campaign shoot], they came, this entourage of 14&#8212;the two designers and all the people from the advertising agency. It was a huge sitting with all these people being put up and limousines and vans. We had to cater the food out in the middle of nowhere and have presses and steam irons, everything, and all the equipment&#8230;It was a very big deal. Like an old-fashioned sitting from the past."​Photographer Deborah Turbeville​
I love how photography can take you anywhere.


----------



## frick&frack

mga13 said:


> Did you know that the Spring/Summer 2012 Ad Campaign was shoot in a little abandoned town in Mexico?
> 
> "Pozos is this little abandoned mining town that had all these ruins in the landscape, and it's free from tourists. So [for the Valentino Spring campaign shoot], they came, this entourage of 14&#8212;the two designers and all the people from the advertising agency. It was a huge sitting with all these people being put up and limousines and vans. We had to cater the food out in the middle of nowhere and have presses and steam irons, everything, and all the equipment&#8230;It was a very big deal. Like an old-fashioned sitting from the past."​Photographer Deborah Turbeville​
> I love how photography can take you anywhere.



I love the juxtaposition of the decaying elegant architecture with the immaculate valentino lace...gorgeous!  the blue dress in the foreground looks particularly beautiful against the building in the background.


----------



## LabelLover81

Such a cool fact!

What's everyone eyeing fom the SS 2012 line?  So far I can't Get those flat espadrilles out of my mind!  I will have them if it's the last thing I do!!  (imagine me shaking my fist like an evil villain). :devil:


----------



## tanya t

Love the ad.... Especially the red dress!!!! Hot!!!! Valentino has the best red along with Louis vuittons pomme....


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> Such a cool fact!
> 
> What's everyone eyeing fom the SS 2012 line? So far I can't Get those flat espadrilles out of my mind! I will have them if it's the last thing I do!! (imagine me shaking my fist like an evil villain). :devil:


 
I want a Denim Rockstud Tote! But I think those bags are overpriced (it's denim after all) So I think I'll get a simple Prada Denim tote and wait for the Valentino ones to pop on eBay in a good price.


----------



## mga13

tanya t said:


> Love the ad.... Especially the red dress!!!! Hot!!!! Valentino has the best red along with Louis vuittons pomme....


 
You are absolutely right: Rosso Valentino and LV's Pomme are the best reds ever.


----------



## LabelLover81

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R45wcjJLgvw&sns=em


Awesome video on Valentino lace macramé craftsmanship


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R45wcjJLgvw&sns=em
> 
> 
> Awesome video on Valentino lace macramé craftsmanship


 
Thank you LL  I loved the video, it's very interesting!


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R45wcjJLgvw&sns=em
> 
> 
> Awesome video on Valentino lace macramé craftsmanship



amazing...thanks for sharing!


----------



## tanya t

:wondering...makes me want to bust out my sewing machine!!!!


----------



## Mithril

LabelLover81 said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R45wcjJLgvw&sns=em
> 
> Awesome video on Valentino lace macramé craftsmanship



Amazing! Thx for sharing.


----------



## mga13

Ladies! We have a new reference thread similar to Valentino Through the Years, but this one is dedicated to shoes! *Valentino Step by Step* will be filled with runway and retail pictures with as much information as possible.


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:


> Ladies! We have a new reference thread similar to Valentino Through the Years, but this one is dedicated to shoes! *Valentino Step by Step* will be filled with runway and retail pictures with as much information as possible.



 the name of this thread!


----------



## LabelLover81

So hubby and iare going to Aruba in May and I have started collecting V bags and shoes to bring on the trip!!  So far I have gotten 2 bags and 2 pairs of shoes!


----------



## tanya t

Love Aruba!!!!


----------



## marina230

Great, we are going to Puerto Rico in two weeks! My hubby is having B-Day on Feb 29 and because it happens just once in four years I want to make something special. He is only 14 years old by his calendar, but he is well developed for his age:lolots::lolots::lolots:
I learned not to take a lot of shoes or bags because people on vacation do not dress very fancy even at 5 stars resorts. I always over dress compare to other. One bag for me and one pair of high heels.
Any way, I hope to see a lot of pictures of you and Mr. Labellover.


----------



## LabelLover81

marina230 said:


> Great, we are going to Puerto Rico in two weeks! My hubby is having B-Day on Feb 29 and because it happens just once in four years I want to make something special. He is only 14 years old by his calendar, but he is well developed for his age:lolots::lolots::lolots:
> I learned not to take a lot of shoes or bags because people on vacation do not dress very fancy even at 5 stars resorts. I always over dress compare to other. One bag for me and one pair of high heels.
> Any way, I hope to see a lot of pictures of you and Mr. Labellover.



You crack me up Marina!!  I'm going to call him Mr Labellover just to see his reaction.


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> So hubby and iare going to Aruba in May and I have started collecting V bags and shoes to bring on the trip!!  So far I have gotten 2 bags and 2 pairs of shoes!


^have a wonderful trip (but be careful )!




marina230 said:


> Great, we are going to Puerto Rico in two weeks! My hubby is having B-Day on Feb 29 and because it happens just once in four years I want to make something special. He is only 14 years old by his calendar, but he is well developed for his age:lolots::lolots::lolots:
> I learned not to take a lot of shoes or bags because people on vacation do not dress very fancy even at 5 stars resorts. I always over dress compare to other. One bag for me and one pair of high heels.
> Any way, I hope to see a lot of pictures of you and Mr. Labellover.


^hope you have a great trip too!


----------



## LabelLover81

frick&frack said:


> ^have a wonderful trip (but be careful )!
> 
> 
> 
> ^hope you have a great trip too!



Are you scared of Vandersloot?


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> Are you scared of Vandersloot?



he's in jail...it's the arubian incompetent police that worry me


----------



## tanya t

I agree with Marina....do not take what you cant fit into the safe...I have heard way too many stories(esp on TPF) of people's bags getting stolen by hotel staff....
Hopefully, we will be getting away for spring break!!!!


----------



## tanya t

OMG!!! DID YOU GUYS SEE THIS?????
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-G...WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab439eece#ht_500wt_1413

I AM NORMALLY NOT OF FAN OF FUR BAGS....BUT THIS IS TDF IMO....


----------



## Mithril

tanya t said:


> OMG!!! DID YOU GUYS SEE THIS?????
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-G...WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab439eece#ht_500wt_1413
> 
> I AM NORMALLY NOT OF FAN OF FUR BAGS....BUT THIS IS TDF IMO....


 

I know, gorgeous!  However, only 1 picture and a 0 feedback seller.  H'mmmm.   I may have to request more pics though just to see.  As you all know I have a terrible weakness for fleurs; I have 6 of them and wouldn't mind having more!


----------



## frick&frack

tanya t said:


> OMG!!! DID YOU GUYS SEE THIS?????
> 
> I AM NORMALLY NOT OF FAN OF FUR BAGS....BUT THIS IS TDF IMO....



I've seen the fleurs in fur for more than a year on ebay.  the bag is gorgeous, & the fur just puts it over the top.


----------



## Flip88

tanya t said:
			
		

> OMG!!! DID YOU GUYS SEE THIS?????
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-Garavani-python-leather-chinchilla-/320851275470?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab439eece#ht_500wt_1413
> 
> I AM NORMALLY NOT OF FAN OF FUR BAGS....BUT THIS IS TDF IMO....



Wow, I adore chinchilla fur .... It is beautiful!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Jut wanted you all to get ready.... Our 1st birthday is on 2/24!  The Valentino sub forum will be 1 year old!


----------



## LabelLover81

In honor of our birthday, I'm going to do some reveals . Happy B-day to us!


----------



## SassieMe

LabelLover81 said:


> In honor of our birthday, I'm going to do some reveals . Happy B-day to us!



OOoooooooo!  What fun!  Oh, wait!  Isn't the 24th on Friday...?


----------



## LabelLover81

SassieMe said:


> OOoooooooo!  What fun!  Oh, wait!  Isn't the 24th on Friday...?



Yup.... I have enough reveals to last until then


----------



## SassieMe

LabelLover81 said:


> Yup.... I have enough reveals to last until then



  Bring 'em on!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Here's the first...


----------



## LabelLover81

This scarf was a Valentine's Day gift from my nephews.  How sweet was that?!


----------



## tanya t

pretty!!!!
Happy b day to us!!!!!


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> Jut wanted you all to get ready.... Our 1st birthday is on 2/24! The Valentino sub forum will be 1 year old!


 
I can't believe our forum will be 1 year old... remember when we were trying to get our own forum? It was so much fun!



LabelLover81 said:


> Here's the first...


 
What a lovely scarf! It was such a sweet gift, you'll treasure it forever


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> In honor of our birthday, I'm going to do some reveals . Happy B-day to us!



happy birthday to us!!!


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> Here's the first...





LabelLover81 said:


> This scarf was a Valentine's Day gift from my nephews.  How sweet was that?!



beautiful scarf!  so sweet that your nephews gave it to you.


----------



## SassieMe

LabelLover81 said:


> Here's the first...



What sweet nephews you have!  Great taste - gorgeous scarf!


----------



## LabelLover81

Item number 2!!!


----------



## Mithril

Great reveals!  Happy early birthday to us!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> Item number 2!!!



lovely!  it's like a watercolor painting.


----------



## LabelLover81

frick&frack said:


> lovely!  it's like a watercolor painting.



Thanks F&F!  I thought it was a wonderful summer bag


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> Item number 2!!!


 
Lovely bag, congrats!  Love the flowers.


----------



## amusedcleo

LabelLover81 said:


> Item number 2!!!


 
LL...it's beautiful and unlike most other Valentino bags I've seen!  Congrats can't wait to see what you pair it with


----------



## LabelLover81

Thank you ladies!  I really like it as well.  It's called the Bouquet d'Ete Printed Tote


----------



## LabelLover81

Here's today's item...

I got them at the Outnet for $160!!!


----------



## marina230

They are too big for you. They should be send to my address.
Mrs. Big Foot
12 size st. Apt # 42


----------



## LabelLover81

marina230 said:


> They are too big for you. They should be send to my address.
> Mrs. Big Foot
> 12 size st. Apt # 42



At first I believed you!  Lol!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Today's treat!


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> Today's treat!


 
Gorgeous. I'm not a fan of straw but with the pink leather I think it works beautifully. Congrats!


----------



## Mithril

LabelLover81 said:


> Today's treat!



What a beautiful spring bag!  Perfect for an Easter brunch for example.


----------



## LabelLover81

Mithril said:


> What a beautiful spring bag!  Perfect for an Easter brunch for example.



I was so siked!  I got t for $250. Can't wait for spring!


----------



## babiepug

Hi, could someone please explain the difference beteen Valentino and Valentino Garavani.  Thanks much.


----------



## amusedcleo

LabelLover81 said:


> Today's treat!


 
You are too much!  I love the diversity of your collection and I look forward to your what seems like daily reveals!  You are the Valentino


----------



## SassieMe

LabelLover81 said:


> Today's treat!



You have the most amazing collection of Valentino!  I can't believe how varied and gorgeous it is.  (And I'm loving that Yurman also!)


----------



## LabelLover81

babiepug said:


> Hi, could someone please explain the difference beteen Valentino and Valentino Garavani.  Thanks much.



Valentino is the overall name of the brand. Valentino Garavani is the sub brand that creates accessories ( shoes, wallets, bags, etc).


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:


> Gorgeous. I'm not a fan of straw but with the pink leather I think it works beautifully. Congrats!





babiepug said:


> Hi, could someone please explain the difference beteen Valentino and Valentino Garavani.  Thanks much.





amusedcleo said:


> You are too much!  I love the diversity of your collection and I look forward to your what seems like daily reveals!  You are the Valentino



Thanks you ladies!


----------



## LabelLover81

*Happy birthday to us!!*


----------



## mga13

Yay!!!!!
*Happy Birthday to us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mithril

Happy Birthday to our forum!!! Mainly due to the hard work of Mga13 and LabelLover81!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Here's the last one!

The Mia Satchel from SS 2010.  I always loved this bag and I got it for a great deal!


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> Here's the last one!
> 
> The Mia Satchel from SS 2010. I always loved this bag and I got it for a great deal!


 
You are killing me you know? ...and I'm not sure why I don't see the little smilie that faints so I'll use this one instead:  It's gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## tanya t

Love the mia!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:


> You are killing me you know? ...and I'm not sure why I don't see the little smilie that faints so I'll use this one instead:  It's gorgeous, congrats!





tanya t said:


> Love the mia!!! Congrats!!!!



Thank you ladies!  Mr Labellover actually pu his foot down and said "no more bags and shoes!!". So I won't be testing another or at least ...... A month


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> Thanks F&F!  I thought it was a wonderful summer bag


^it IS!!!




LabelLover81 said:


> Here's today's item...
> 
> I got them at the Outnet for $160!!!


^fantastic shoe bargain!  love the roses & the espadrille wedge.  I love espadrilles.


----------



## frick&frack

marina230 said:


> They are too big for you. They should be send to my address.
> Mrs. Big Foot
> 12 size st. Apt # 42


^:lolots:




LabelLover81 said:


> Today's treat!


^AHHHHHH!  that's my favorite histoire combo EVER!!!  valentino + straw + pink = perfection 





LabelLover81 said:


> I was so siked!  I got t for $250. Can't wait for spring!


^you are just awful :greengrin: 




LabelLover81 said:


> *Happy birthday to us!!*


^




Mithril said:


> Happy Birthday to our forum!!! Mainly due to the hard work of Mga13 and LabelLover81!!


^yes, thank you to our godfathers!  (think of the movie "old school")




LabelLover81 said:


> Here's the last one!
> 
> The Mia Satchel from SS 2010.  I always loved this bag and I got it for a great deal!


^love that bow!  what color is this?


----------



## LabelLover81

frick&frack said:
			
		

> ^:lolots:
> 
> ^AHHHHHH!  that's my favorite histoire combo EVER!!!  valentino + straw + pink = perfection
> 
> ^you are just awful :greengrin:
> 
> ^
> 
> ^yes, thank you to our godfathers!  (think of the movie "old school")
> 
> ^love that bow!  what color is this?



It's beige/nude/cream. Whatever you want to call it. I call it "easily stained but worth it!"


----------



## LabelLover81

My two most wanted items at the moment both out of my financial grasp...


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> My two most wanted items at the moment both out of my financial grasp...



oh, the flower on those shoes


----------



## LabelLover81

How is everyone on this fabulous morning?!


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> How is everyone on this fabulous morning?!


 
Good!, I woke up around 7:00AM and I could hear little birds singing outside, very beautiful. It's funny how little things in life can make you smile .

How was yours?


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:


> Good!, I woke up around 7:00AM and I could hear little birds singing outside, very beautiful. It's funny how little things in life can make you smile .
> 
> How was yours?



Well it quickly went downhill, I got reprimanded on a work call and it was totally uncalled for. But on the bright side, I'm seeing my Nordstrom friend this week and she told me to plan ahead what I wanted so she could let me use her discount!  Woohoo!


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> Well it quickly went downhill, I got reprimanded on a work call and it was totally uncalled for. But on the bright side, I'm seeing my Nordstrom friend this week and she told me to plan ahead what I wanted so she could let me use her discount! Woohoo!


 
Always  for the  side!


----------



## LabelLover81

I  MGA


----------



## mga13

This year is the house&#8217;s 50th anniversary. I can't believe the Fall/Winter 2012 show is already around the corner (March 6)... any predictions? I think we'll see more structured bags and less studs.


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:
			
		

> This year is the house&rsquo;s 50th anniversary. I can't believe the Fall/Winter 2012 show is already around the corner (March 6)... any predictions? I think we'll see more structured bags and less studs.



I'm gonna say more structured bag and MORE studs!  Lol


----------



## LabelLover81

Last night I dreamt I went to Nordstrom and I was modeling the vava voom clutch and I accidentally brought it home with me without paying for it. The whole rest of the dream I was struggling to force myself to bring it back. LOL!!


----------



## tanya t

Too funny!!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

When is it too early to bring out the spring bags?


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> When is it too early to bring out the spring bags?


 
I think it's never too early. Just look at street-style pictures from NY, London and Milan fashion weeks: those girls are wearing every color of the rainbow at the middle of February! (but I haven't seen anyone with a raffia bag)


----------



## LabelLover81

Histoire sunglasses for $70!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Another view.


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> When is it too early to bring out the spring bags?


^I'm thinking mid-march, but I'm conservative about that stuff.




LabelLover81 said:


> Histoire sunglasses for $70!!!


^so cool...congratulations bargain huntress!


----------



## SassieMe

LabelLover81 said:


> Histoire sunglasses for $70!!!



OMG, LL, WHERE did you get those?  I am a real sunglasses fiend.  I LOVE those!  

And you got them for $70 - you have such great shopping karma!


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> Histoire sunglasses for $70!!!


 
Congrats! Love the braided details.


----------



## LabelLover81

SassieMe said:


> OMG, LL, WHERE did you get those?  I am a real sunglasses fiend.  I LOVE those!
> 
> And you got them for $70 - you have such great shopping karma!



Nordstrom Rack.  The one in Sterling, VA has more than 1 pair and they ship... but I had a $20 Nordstrom Note, so regular price is $90.


----------



## SassieMe

LabelLover81 said:


> Nordstrom Rack.  The one in Sterling, VA has more than 1 pair and they ship... but I had a $20 Nordstrom Note, so regular price is $90.



Oooooo - Nordstrom Rack has such great sunglasses!  I've got 2 NRs really close to me and I am going to HAVE to check them out!  Thanks!    Maybe some of your good shopping luck will rub off on me!


----------



## LabelLover81

What do you ladies think of the leopard SS bags?  I always thought leopard was a fall winter thing.... Was I mistaken, or is this part of the whole "fashion has no rules" thing?


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> What do you ladies think of the leopard SS bags?  I always thought leopard was a fall winter thing.... Was I mistaken, or is this part of the whole "fashion has no rules" thing?



I usually wear animal print in the fall/winter.  I prefer lighter colors for spring/summer.  it's definitely the "no rules" thing.


----------



## LabelLover81

frick&frack said:


> I usually wear animal print in the fall/winter.  I prefer lighter colors for spring/summer.  it's definitely the "no rules" thing.



Yeah that's what I figured


----------



## marina230

All year long for me. There is no rules in Miami.


----------



## mga13

marina230 said:


> All year long for me. There is no rules in Miami.



Same in Panama. We only have a dry and a rainy season so animal print all year long is fine.


----------



## frick&frack

marina230 said:


> All year long for me. There is no rules in Miami.


lol!  I'm in up fort lauderdale, but I follow the traditional rules (no white before memorial day or after labor day, etc)...although I do wear flip flops year round.  I credit my traditional southern upbringing.  I say "yes sir" & "yes ma'am" too.


----------



## Mithril

In Boston, definitely a bit more traditional with some rule benders.  Leopard print in SS can be fine, but not huge furry bags.  In winter, you can wear some winter white but in heavier fabrics.  No one wears white shoes in late fall/winter.   I don't carry my straw bags in winter.  

I think it varies.  .  .depends on personal taste and climate.


----------



## nikkili26

Mithril said:
			
		

> In Boston, definitely a bit more traditional with some rule benders.  Leopard print in SS can be fine, but not huge furry bags.  In winter, you can wear some winter white but in heavier fabrics.  No one wears white shoes in late fall/winter.   I don't carry my straw bags in winter.
> 
> I think it varies.  .  .depends on personal taste and climate.



I agree.as long as it just looks like leopard pattern, rather than actual leopard pelt, it is fine year round.


I am in new england also.I typically see women with leopard trim, leopard accessories, leopard print nails or eye makeup, leopard scarfs, leopard blouses or tank tops.it is also common as interior lining for shoes, jeans, leggings, and coats on outfits designed to expose the reverse side of  the garment.



Leopard is fabulous, and we use it as a neutral.
The key is to only wear one leopard piece! So yes a bag is fine, but don't get it to match your leopard hat! That is silly!


----------



## LabelLover81

I got them!!!  My friend came through and I got my flat lace espadrilles!  WOOHOO!!  They don't ship till early May, I can't wait!!!


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> I got them!!! My friend came through and I got my flat lace espadrilles! WOOHOO!! They don't ship till early May, I can't wait!!!


 
Yay!!!  Congrats! You better post pics


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:


> Yay!!!  Congrats! You better post pics



You know it!  I'm so excited for them!  I really wanted the ivory, but she could only get the black.  But I still love them!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

on the runway...


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> You know it! I'm so excited for them! I really wanted the ivory, but she could only get the black. But I still love them!!!


 
Oh the black ones are very nice. They look very fresh, perfect for summer. They look similar to the Haute Couture shoes right?

By the way... did you watch the Fall/Winter 2012 live streaming?


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:


> Oh the black ones are very nice. They look very fresh, perfect for summer. They look similar to the Haute Couture shoes right?
> 
> By the way... did you watch the Fall/Winter 2012 live streaming?



No, I only got the email this morning so I guess I missed it.  Did you watch it?

 I think they look even better than the couture ones.  They seem to have more structure?  Not sure.


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> No, I only got the email this morning so I guess I missed it. Did you watch it?
> 
> I think they look even better than the couture ones. They seem to have more structure? Not sure.


 
I watched it. It was a great collection. Some studs here and there but not as many as usual, and many flap bags. No studs on shoes... it was a breathe of fresh air. But not much color, black, red with splashes of browns and ivory. You can still watch it on live.valentino.com


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:
			
		

> I watched it. It was a great collection. Some studs here and there but not as many as usual, and many flap bags. No studs on shoes... it was a breathe of fresh air. But not much color, black, red with splashes of browns and ivory. You can still watch it on live.valentino.com



Any florals?  Or was it completely new motifs?


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> Any florals? Or was it completely new motifs?


 
Mostly plain black, white or red. Little flowers here-and-there, some lace and beading, a splash of geometric patterns and a print that I would describe as "folk".


----------



## mga13

Fall/Winter 2012 pictures.


----------



## mga13

More


----------



## mga13

All Fall/Winter 2012 bags at Valentino Through the Years, post 255.


----------



## Mithril

Thanks Mga!  

Label lover, I'll be looking forward to seeing your reveal


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> You know it!  I'm so excited for them!  I really wanted the ivory, but she could only get the black.  But I still love them!!!


^they're stunning!  I'm officially jealous :greengrin:




mga13 said:


> Fall/Winter 2012 pictures.


^love the ethnic prints!




mga13 said:


> More


^the sheer floral embroidered dress is spectacular!


----------



## LabelLover81

Not supposed to be buying anything, cause I found my dream home and I need to save up for it. BUT..... I bought a tiny treat. Should be here next week. Under$150!  So it doesn't count.


----------



## SassieMe

LabelLover81 said:


> Not supposed to be buying anything, cause I found my dream home and I need to save up for it. BUT..... I bought a tiny treat. Should be here next week. *Under$150!  So it doesn't count*.



:giggles:  I'm fond of saying that also!  Congratulations on finding your dream home!  Sounds exciting!!!


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> Not supposed to be buying anything, cause I found my dream home and I need to save up for it. BUT..... I bought a tiny treat. Should be here next week. Under$150!  So it doesn't count.



so excited to hear about your dream home!!!  I think you're OK under $150


----------



## LabelLover81

frick&frack said:


> so excited to hear about your dream home!!!  I think you're OK under $150



Well it is still 2 years away as the neighborhood hasn't even begun construction yet.  But it's going to be the "new downtown" for this area.  And I'm absolutely in LOVE with the homes!


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> Well it is still 2 years away as the neighborhood hasn't even begun construction yet.  But it's going to be the "new downtown" for this area.  And I'm absolutely in LOVE with the homes!



so happy for you!  that will give you plenty of time to save up.


----------



## LabelLover81

frick&frack said:


> so happy for you!  that will give you plenty of time to save up.



Thanks F&F, you're the best


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> Thanks F&F, you're the best


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> Not supposed to be buying anything, cause I found my dream home and I need to save up for it. BUT..... I bought a tiny treat. Should be here next week. Under$150! So it doesn't count.


 
Great news! I'm so happy for you LL, the minute I read it I was smiling and jumping on my seat, lol! Finding your dream home is one of the nicest thing in life, God bless you!


----------



## marina230

Great news Labellover!!! It is going to be Valentino museum in one of your rooms and we all will come to visit you:lolots:


----------



## LabelLover81

Heres my little treat I was telling you ladies about...


----------



## LabelLover81

My new rockstud iPad case!


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> My new rockstud iPad case!



OK...you are now officially the most hip person I know.  that is just too cool.  you're lucky you didn't get it in lace.  I'd have to fly up there &


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> My new rockstud iPad case!


 
I love it! It's a very chic ipad case.


----------



## marina230

So cute! Rocking with a style!


----------



## LabelLover81

Thanks ladies!   I love it!


----------



## LabelLover81

frick&frack said:


> OK...you are now officially the most hip person I know.  that is just too cool.  you're lucky you didn't get it in lace.  I'd have to fly up there &



You sure know how to make a girl feel special!!


----------



## MosFashion

Help! Does anyone know if there ist any way I could get the Rockstud Top Handle Bag in Cream? My internet research did not show any results.
Maybe anyone would like to sell it?  
I am desperate! 
Thanks, girls!


----------



## mga13

MosFashion said:


> Help! Does anyone know if there ist any way I could get the Rockstud Top Handle Bag in Cream? My internet research did not show any results.
> Maybe anyone would like to sell it?
> I am desperate!
> Thanks, girls!


 
I think eBay is your best shot, maybe it will pop up there.


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> You sure know how to make a girl feel special!!



:giggles:


----------



## LabelLover81

I've becomed obsessed with the long earrings that Valentino showed on the runway for their SS show. Anyone else love that look?


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> I've becomed obsessed with the long earrings that Valentino showed on the runway for their SS show. Anyone else love that look?



I love long earrings.  I wear them often.  I also love every single one of those outfits pictured.


----------



## LabelLover81

frick&frack said:


> I love long earrings.  I wear them often.  I also love every single one of those outfits pictured.



Me too!  The third outfit is the most "me"


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> Me too!  The third outfit is the most "me"



I feel the same!   (although I do love the black skirt & espadrilles)


----------



## mga13

I have to share my joy with you girls... Well, the Large Cartier Marcello is my HG bag (not counting Valentino... every collection from Valentino is my HG too lol!) but I saw a small Marcello in limited edition metalic blue jean and... I had to have it. So I bought it and it arrived today! I came home and there was the bag, waiting for me! It's the small one, but I can carry it as a clutch (yes, a clutch) or as an evening bag. I'm very happy with this purchase. I did a reveal, here is a picture (excuse my lack of manicure, I was supposed to get my nails done today):


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:


> I have to share my joy with you girls... Well, the Large Cartier Marcello is my HG bag (not counting Valentino... every collection from Valentino is my HG too lol!) but I saw a small Marcello in limited edition metalic blue jean and... I had to have it. So I bought it and it arrived today! I came home and there was the bag, waiting for me! It's the small one, but I can carry it as a clutch (yes, a clutch) or as an evening bag. I'm very happy with this purchase. I did a reveal, here is a picture (excuse my lack of manicure, I was supposed to get my nails done today):



Gorgeous!!!  And you're wearing THE ring   MGA,  this is the first time we've seen any pic of you!


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> Gorgeous!!! And you're wearing THE ring  MGA, this is the first time we've seen any pic of you!


 
Thank you! Hehehe I'm a bit "internet-shy" I think. I was wearing another ring but I took it off before taking the pic. The stones are blue, but the flash seems to bring some green undertones.


----------



## frick&frack

mga13 said:


> I have to share my joy with you girls... Well, the Large Cartier Marcello is my HG bag (not counting Valentino... every collection from Valentino is my HG too lol!) but I saw a small Marcello in limited edition metalic blue jean and... I had to have it. So I bought it and it arrived today! I came home and there was the bag, waiting for me! It's the small one, but I can carry it as a clutch (yes, a clutch) or as an evening bag. I'm very happy with this purchase. I did a reveal, here is a picture (excuse my lack of manicure, I was supposed to get my nails done today):



how could I focus on the bag?  LOOK AT THAT RING!!!


----------



## mga13

I'm eyeing a Valentino from SS2009... in acid yellow... and a little framed one in black with SHW... and a tan urban lace satchel... but I'm not sure wich one to get. And then there's a leopard catch and a green suede 360... This online-shopping thing is very addictive! LOL! I'll be in a mini-ban soon hehehehe. The black one and the urban lace satchel are on a local consignment store tho.


----------



## mga13

frick&frack said:


> how could I focus on the bag? LOOK AT THAT RING!!!


 
Thank you FF!


----------



## frick&frack

mga13 said:


> I'm eyeing a Valentino from SS2009... in acid yellow... and a little framed one in black with SHW... and a tan urban lace satchel... but I'm not sure wich one to get. And then there's a leopard catch and a green suede 360... This online-shopping thing is very addictive! LOL! I'll be in a mini-ban soon hehehehe. The black one and the urban lace satchel are on a local consignment store tho.



of course, I recommend the urban lace satchel (I have one in silver).  I love the size & the style.  I'd like to get one in tan & one in black patent too.  I can live vicariously through yours in tan if you get it. 

please DO NOT remove any rings the next time you take a pic.  I feel robbed of a chance to see some bling.


----------



## mga13

frick&frack said:


> of course, I recommend the urban lace satchel (I have one in silver). I love the size & the style. I'd like to get one in tan & one in black patent too. I can live vicariously through yours in tan if you get it.
> 
> please DO NOT remove any rings the next time you take a pic. I feel robbed of a chance to see some bling.


 
Note to self: all rings stay for the pics LOL! It was a lapiz lazuli ring...  I was carrying my blue elastic Stam so blue was the color of choice today.

The best part of the urban lace satchel is the price. The leather need a moisturizing massage but that's all. I haven't seen the bag yet, it's on the same store my son got the Front Pocket Satchel... but I trust his eyes, he is well trained hahaha.

It's this one:


----------



## frick&frack

mga13 said:


> Note to self: all rings stay for the pics LOL! It was a lapiz lazuli ring...  I was carrying my blue elastic Stam so blue was the color of choice today.
> 
> The best part of the urban lace satchel is the price. The leather need a moisturizing massage but that's all. I haven't seen the bag yet, it's on the same store my son got the Front Pocket Satchel... but I trust his eyes, he is well trained hahaha.



I would have loved to see your lapis ring...next time. 

yep...I almost got that exact bag about 2 years ago on ebay.  I would have had 2 of the 3 (I've only ever seen the silver, tan, & black patent).  you've trained your son well.  definitely get that one


----------



## marina230

mga13 said:


> I have to share my joy with you girls... Well, the Large Cartier Marcello is my HG bag (not counting Valentino... every collection from Valentino is my HG too lol!) but I saw a small Marcello in limited edition metalic blue jean and... I had to have it. So I bought it and it arrived today! I came home and there was the bag, waiting for me! It's the small one, but I can carry it as a clutch (yes, a clutch) or as an evening bag. I'm very happy with this purchase. I did a reveal, here is a picture (excuse my lack of manicure, I was supposed to get my nails done today):


I do not know where to look. Up and down, from ring to bag. Both are simply DDG us my daughter would say. I am very happy for you!!! More modeling pictures, please!!!!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:


> Note to self: all rings stay for the pics LOL! It was a lapiz lazuli ring...  I was carrying my blue elastic Stam so blue was the color of choice today.
> 
> The best part of the urban lace satchel is the price. The leather need a moisturizing massage but that's all. I haven't seen the bag yet, it's on the same store my son got the Front Pocket Satchel... but I trust his eyes, he is well trained hahaha.
> 
> It's this one:



You're so lucky your consignment shop has Valentino!!  There's one ear me that has a red patent catch with a crystal clasp, but it's $1,200... So NOT a good deal.


----------



## mga13

frick&frack said:


> I would have loved to see your lapis ring...next time.
> 
> yep...I almost got that exact bag about 2 years ago on ebay. I would have had 2 of the 3 (I've only ever seen the silver, tan, & black patent). you've trained your son well. definitely get that one


 
Yours is beautiful and I love lace. I'll think about it and see which one I'll get.



marina230 said:


> I do not know where to look. Up and down, from ring to bag. Both are simply DDG us my daughter would say. I am very happy for you!!! More modeling pictures, please!!!!!!


 
Thank you Marina! 



LabelLover81 said:


> You're so lucky your consignment shop has Valentino!! There's one ear me that has a red patent catch with a crystal clasp, but it's $1,200... So NOT a good deal.


 
My son told me there was a consignment store here (it's been years since I last visited one, at some point they all disappeared, I don't know why) and I said that I wouldn't go there because I doubted they had something I'd like. Next day he comes back with a Valentino bag


----------



## LabelLover81

Anyone looked at the V bags on yoox lately?  I feel like they accidentally priced all of them $1,000 too high.   I mean the raised rose tote is $1,800, and the bag originally retailed for $1,600!!


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> Anyone looked at the V bags on yoox lately?  I feel like they accidentally priced all of them $1,000 too high.   I mean the raised rose tote is $1,800, and the bag originally retailed for $1,600!!



I don't look at yoox too often, but I did a few days ago and found some GORGEOUS bags! I mean... FW2009 green lizard with snake closure? Hot pink blossom satchel? YELLOW lizard 360? I die...


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:


> I don't look at yoox too often, but I did a few days ago and found some GORGEOUS bags! I mean... FW2009 green lizard with snake closure? Hot pink blossom satchel? YELLOW lizard 360? I die...



I might not have been able to resist that blossom satchel.


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> I might not have been able to resist that blossom satchel.


----------



## marina230

LabelLover81 said:


> Anyone looked at the V bags on yoox lately?  I feel like they accidentally priced all of them $1,000 too high.   I mean the raised rose tote is $1,800, and the bag originally retailed for $1,600!!



I was thinking the same about yoox. 3k for a fabric bag? I do not know how they came up with those prices.


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> I might not have been able to resist that blossom satchel.


----------



## mga13

Ladies... did you see the pictures of the "making-of" a Valentino Rockstud Net Hobo posted at the purse blog?
http://www.purseblog.com/valentino-handbags/behind-the-scenes-the-making-of-a-valentino-rockstud-bag.html


----------



## marina230

mga13 said:


> I don't look at yoox too often, but I did a few days ago and found some GORGEOUS bags! I mean... FW2009 green lizard with snake closure? Hot pink blossom satchel? YELLOW lizard 360? I die...



I saw the same lizard 360 at local Loehmanns for half of yoox price just a few days ago.


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:


> Ladies... did you see the pictures of the "making-of" a Valentino Rockstud Net Hobo posted at the purse blog?
> http://www.purseblog.com/valentino-handbags/behind-the-scenes-the-making-of-a-valentino-rockstud-bag.html



Yes!  So cool!!  It's much moe complicated than I ever imagined.


----------



## LabelLover81

marina230 said:


> I saw the same lizard 360 at local Loehmanns for half of yoox price just a few days ago.



Loehmanns has V bags?!?!


----------



## marina230

LabelLover81 said:


> Loehmanns has V bags?!?!



Yes, my local store has a lot of Valentino and Prada in past few weeks. It was Italian event, but most of V bags was over 2k. See if they will make to a clearance.


----------



## tanya t

marina230 said:


> Yes, my local store has a lot of Valentino and Prada in past few weeks. It was Italian event, but most of V bags was over 2k. See if they will make to a clearance.




going to loehmanns tomorrow!!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Ladies, I've come to an important conclusion. I will never stop!!  I might WANT to be banned, but I can't do it. I can't last longer than 2 weeks. I've accepted it. I have the funds, so at this point I'll enjoy it. Occasionally I will sell a bag I haven't used in awhile to fund a new purchase. It's my Valentino hamster wheel and right now I'm going full speed. 

I have a Bag to reveal and some shoes later today. I also have another bag and another pair of shoes on the way.


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> Ladies, I've come to an important conclusion. I will never stop!!  I might WANT to be banned, but I can't do it. I can't last longer than 2 weeks. I've accepted it. I have the funds, so at this point I'll enjoy it. Occasionally I will sell a bag I haven't used in awhile to fund a new purchase. It's my Valentino hamster wheel and right now I'm going full speed.
> 
> I have a Bag to reveal and some shoes later today. I also have another bag and another pair of shoes on the way.



Hey, life is too short and as long as you are not going into debt, enjoy it! Enjoy everything you can, if it makes you smile is totally worth it . Besides, you are not stealing anything (see Ralph Laurent's Crocodile Ricky Bag case)


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:


> Hey, life is too short and as long as you are not going into debt, enjoy it! Enjoy everything you can, if it makes you smile is totally worth it . Besides, you are not stealing anything (see Ralph Laurent's Crocodile Ricky Bag case)



LMAO!!  That might have been me :ninja:


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> Ladies, I've come to an important conclusion. I will never stop!!  I might WANT to be banned, but I can't do it. I can't last longer than 2 weeks. I've accepted it. I have the funds, so at this point I'll enjoy it. Occasionally I will sell a bag I haven't used in awhile to fund a new purchase. It's my Valentino hamster wheel and right now I'm going full speed.
> 
> I have a Bag to reveal and some shoes later today. I also have another bag and another pair of shoes on the way.


lol...step 1 is admitting it.  as long as you can afford it, go for it!  looking forward to your reveals.

love your new avatar BTW


----------



## LabelLover81

frick&frack said:


> lol...step 1 is admitting it.  as long as you can afford it, go for it!  looking forward to your reveals.
> 
> love your new avatar BTW



Oh thank you!  It's a computer drawing of yours truly!


----------



## marina230

I agree, life is way too short and enjoy if you can!
I have a bad influence of my husband who keep telling me start thinking about an early retirement. My answer to him is always the same. Honey, when I started thinking about retirement I made a decision to be your wife. Truth is, I really want to retire in 5,  the most 7 years. It is way before my retirement age. The same time, I love bags, shoes and running out of space in my condo. For past two weeks I did not buy anything, exept one Rick Owens top.
Would I miss an opportunity to buy a great bag if I really want and price is right? No, no and one more time no. May be slow down on shoes. Thanks God I live in Miami, so there are no fur coats and winter stuff. I would be in a real trouble than.


----------



## Mithril

LabelLover81 said:


> Ladies, I've come to an important conclusion. I will never stop!! I might WANT to be banned, but I can't do it. I can't last longer than 2 weeks. I've accepted it. I have the funds, so at this point I'll enjoy it. Occasionally I will sell a bag I haven't used in awhile to fund a new purchase. It's my Valentino hamster wheel and right now I'm going full speed.
> 
> I have a Bag to reveal and some shoes later today. I also have another bag and another pair of shoes on the way.


 

You make my day .  As the others said, life is too short.  Whoever said as they lay dying, gee, I wish I had worn more ugly clothes and handbags?  The way I see it, a beautiful bag sets the tone for your life.  To me, my Valentino bags say I see the beauty in all things, I have hope for the future, I appreciate great workmanship, and I deserve them because I am beautiful 

Today I was reading this psychology book about how to destress.   It says you should be mindful which means appreciating things in detail (the book uses eating ice cream as an example).  Well, I intend to work on mindfully appreciating my Valentino bags tonight.  Bye, bye stress!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Mithril said:


> You make my day .  As the others said, life is too short.  Whoever said as they lay dying, gee, I wish I had worn more ugly clothes and handbags?  The way I see it, a beautiful bag sets the tone for your life.  To me, my Valentino bags say I see the beauty in all things, I have hope for the future, I appreciate great workmanship, and I deserve them because I am beautiful
> 
> Today I was reading this psychology book about how to destress.   It says you should be mindful which means appreciating things in detail (the book uses eating ice cream as an example).  Well, I intend to work on mindfully appreciating my Valentino bags tonight.  Bye, bye stress!!!



When I want to relieve stress I pull out all of my shoes and try them on


----------



## LabelLover81

I don't have a Valentino boutique near me :cry:  so I get very excited when there's a Valentino display anywhere!  Nordstrom, Tyson's corner


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> I don't have a Valentino boutique near me :cry:  so I get very excited when there's a Valentino display anywhere!  Nordstrom, Tyson's corner



Awww I remember when I had Valentino near me...:cry: Btw I'm loving that red Betty Bow!


----------



## LabelLover81

Finally got around to taking a picture of my latest acquisitions....


----------



## LabelLover81

My  loot from Yoox!


----------



## LabelLover81

A gift from the hubby


----------



## LabelLover81

A treat from Nordstrom (got them to price match a site where I found them for $177!!


----------



## LabelLover81

And finally got this one for a steal on the Bay


----------



## mga13

Congrats LL! So many new babies! I'm loving the hot pink Blossom Satchel, the black and the red shoes... Lovely!


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:


> Congrats LL! So many new babies! I'm loving the hot pink Blossom Satchel, the black and the red shoes... Lovely!



I LOVE the color of the blossom!!  It's gotta be from SS 2010 because it's the exact shade as the bondage bag that came out from that year. I owned that bag briefly but returned it because the zipper was weird and the bag would pucker if you tried to open it with the zipper and it wasn't on a flat surface.  
But this bag is perfect!!!


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> I LOVE the color of the blossom!!  It's gotta be from SS 2010 because it's the exact shade as the bondage bag that came out from that year. I owned that bag briefly but returned it because the zipper was weird and the bag would pucker if you tried to open it with the zipper and it wasn't on a flat surface.
> But this bag is perfect!!!



I love the bondage bow too, I remember yours it was stunning. I'm sort of eyeing a blossom satchel but I already have a Balenciaga and a neon Cambridge Batchel on their way and I'm eyeing two Valentinos too so... Erm... I've been baaaaad... I need a ban... But.... I'm kind of addicted to online shopping now... Why paypal? Why?! It's so easy to shop online with paypal and a forwarder in Miami...


----------



## amusedcleo

LabelLover81 said:


> My loot from Yoox!


 
Wow, what a fabulous haul!  I love everything


----------



## frick&frack

congratulations LL!  the pink bag is my favorite!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

frick&frack said:


> congratulations LL!  the pink bag is my favorite!!!



I thought for sure you would be all over those red shoes


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:


> I love the bondage bow too, I remember yours it was stunning. I'm sort of eyeing a blossom satchel but I already have a Balenciaga and a neon Cambridge Batchel on their way and I'm eyeing two Valentinos too so... Erm... I've been baaaaad... I need a ban... But.... I'm kind of addicted to online shopping now... Why paypal? Why?! It's so easy to shop online with paypal and a forwarder in Miami...



I know!  When you have money sitting in your paypal account, it's like it's not even real money!  I always have money in there from selling stuff on eBay and it's like it doesn't "count".  LOL!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

amusedcleo said:


> Wow, what a fabulous haul!  I love everything



Thank you AC!


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> I know!  When you have money sitting in your paypal account, it's like it's not even real money!  I always have money in there from selling stuff on eBay and it's like it doesn't "count".  LOL!!!



Lol! I don't sell things on ebay but I have my paypal linked to my credit card, so once a month is has to be real money hahahaha! (I had to learn how to use paypal less than a month ago, it puzzled me at first)

But I made a few good deals, for example the Balenciaga, it was BIN or best offer, I sent an offer but the seller said it wasn't enough so he sent a counteroffer, I just left it there, never declined but never accepted, and two days later the seller accepted my first offer, so it was a great deal! Oh I'm proud of it LOL! I still have so much to learn, but it's been fun.


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> I thought for sure you would be all over those red shoes



they're fabulous too, & so are the white espadrilles...but pink is my fav color


----------



## Mithril

LabelLover81 said:


> My loot from Yoox!


 
I think these are my favs from this ****amazing**** haul!!  You are the bomb at deals; I am in awe at the price matching one.  

Totally agree that Paypal is dangerous.  In general online shopping still seems like "magic" to me, click & it's on it's way


----------



## aphroditebow404

I love that Valentino Rockstud purse at the bottom of the picture! I saw it the other day while I was shopping at Valentino in Atlanta, Calvin is a great associate!



LabelLover81 said:


> I don't have a Valentino boutique near me :cry:  so I get very excited when there's a Valentino display anywhere!  Nordstrom, Tyson's corner


----------



## LabelLover81

aphroditebow404 said:


> I love that Valentino Rockstud purse at the bottom of the picture! I saw it the other day while I was shopping at Valentino in Atlanta, Calvin is a great associate!



Calvin is AWESOME!!  He's actually the boutique manager.  I've never met him cause I'm in VA, but I have ordered two items from him and he was so wonderful to work with.  My favorite thing about him is that he's super attentive to his email.  You can email him with something you're looking for, he'll email you right back to say he's searching for it, and he'll let you know if he secured it within a few hours.  

I  Calvin


----------



## fancynancy1218

LabelLover81 said:


> A treat from Nordstrom (got them to price match a site where I found them for $177!!


What was the website that had them for 177 that nordstroms priced matched them?


----------



## LabelLover81

fancynancy1218 said:


> what was the website that had them for 177 that nordstroms priced matched them?



nm


----------



## Mithril

Happy spring everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## LabelLover81

Mithril said:


> Happy spring everyone!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



What a work of art. That juxtaposition is like a professional's point of view. Should be in the pages of Vogue!!!


----------



## mga13

Mithril said:


> Happy spring everyone!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
Happy spring for you too Mithril!

I looove the picture, flowers and a Valentino bag... it made me smile!


----------



## marina230

Mithril said:


> Happy spring everyone!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



OMG!!!!! You are a lady of so many talents!!! Love, love picture! It remains me many years ago we went to Holland in April just to see a tulip park. They had over 6 millions tulips. So, yellow color brings me memories of my past.


----------



## marina230

Almost forgot to tell you the most important news!!!!!!
I am a proud owner of DDG black patent Histore!!!!!!

Many thanks to Labellover!
I am in LOVE with my new bag!
Also, many thanks to my new Valentino friends Mga13 Mithril for helping me out. Many times I ask myself is it really love for Valentino or just enjoying such a great ladies on this forum? Still can not decide.......


----------



## mga13

marina230 said:


> Almost forgot to tell you the most important news!!!!!!
> I am a proud owner of DDG black patent Histore!!!!!!
> 
> Many thanks to Labellover!
> I am in LOVE with my new bag!
> Also, many thanks to my new Valentino friends Mga13 Mithril for helping me out. Many times I ask myself is it really love for Valentino or just enjoying such a great ladies on this forum? Still can not decide.......


 
Congrats Marina!!!!!  I can't wait to see some pics, you know I'm addicted to Valentino reveals hehehehe. I'm really happy for you!


----------



## LabelLover81

Happy Easter to all of my beautiful Valentino friends. each one of you is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## mga13

Happy Easter!!! God bless you all, I hope you have a great day full of joy and smiles


----------



## Mithril

Congrats to Marina on her new bag; agree must see pics!  Happy Easter to everyone!  Here is a very Valentino Easter pic 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## LabelLover81

^^  I love it!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Mithril said:


> Congrats to Marina on her new bag; agree must see pics!  Happy Easter to everyone!  Here is a very Valentino Easter pic
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Wait a minute... Did you always have tat Maison?


----------



## Mithril

LabelLover81 said:
			
		

> Wait a minute... Did you always have tat Maison?



You have an eagle eye; it is one I haven't shared yet  hope you approve.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## LabelLover81

Mithril said:


> You have an eagle eye; it is one I haven't shared yet  hope you approve.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Of course!!!  It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## mga13

Mithril said:


> Congrats to Marina on her new bag; agree must see pics! Happy Easter to everyone! Here is a very Valentino Easter pic
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
Gorgeous!


----------



## frick&frack

Mithril said:


> Happy spring everyone!


^what a fun pic!




marina230 said:


> Almost forgot to tell you the most important news!!!!!!
> I am a proud owner of DDG black patent Histore!!!!!!
> 
> Many thanks to Labellover!
> I am in LOVE with my new bag!
> Also, many thanks to my new Valentino friends Mga13 Mithril for helping me out. Many times I ask myself is it really love for Valentino or just enjoying such a great ladies on this forum? Still can not decide.......


^congrats on your new bag!




LabelLover81 said:


> Happy Easter to all of my beautiful Valentino friends. each one of you is absolutely gorgeous


^happy easter 




mga13 said:


> Happy Easter!!! God bless you all, I hope you have a great day full of joy and smiles


^happy easter!




Mithril said:


> Congrats to Marina on her new bag; agree must see pics!  Happy Easter to everyone!  Here is a very Valentino Easter pic


^very cute V easter eggs!


----------



## mga13

I just won an eBay bidding for the first time, yay!!!!!!!  It's something from SS2005. It should be here within a week or two, so I'll make a reveal soon


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:


> I just won an eBay bidding for the first time, yay!!!!!!!  It's something from SS2005. It should be here within a week or two, so I'll make a reveal soon



  so addictive... isn't it?


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> so addictive... isn't it?



Oh yes!!!... I need an online shopping rehab LOL I'm eyeing so many bags not just Valentino, and then shoes... Valentinos, Balenciagas, Marnis, Proenzas, Kirkwoods, Atwoods... Ok... I guess I  need an intervention hahahaha


----------



## marina230

mga13 said:


> Oh yes!!!... I need an online shopping rehab LOL I'm eyeing so many bags not just Valentino, and then shoes... Valentinos, Balenciagas, Marnis, Proenzas, Kirkwoods, Atwoods... Ok... I guess I need an intervention hahahaha


 Tell me about. I have so much on my watch list it is not even funny. Take your list plus Lavnin, Chanel, YSL, Sergio Rossi, Dior and it will make part of my list. Oh, Rick Owens and HL.


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:


> Oh yes!!!... I need an online shopping rehab LOL I'm eyeing so many bags not just Valentino, and then shoes... Valentinos, Balenciagas, Marnis, Proenzas, Kirkwoods, Atwoods... Ok... I guess I  need an intervention hahahaha



Just don't get into selling, that makes it 10 times worse!!


----------



## Mithril

mga13 said:
			
		

> I just won an eBay bidding for the first time, yay!!!!!!!  It's something from SS2005. It should be here within a week or two, so I'll make a reveal soon



Congrats!  Definitely addictive.  .  .

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## frick&frack

mga13 said:


> I just won an eBay bidding for the first time, yay!!!!!!!  It's something from SS2005. It should be here within a week or two, so I'll make a reveal soon



congratulations!  ebay can be so fun.


----------



## mga13

marina230 said:


> Tell me about. I have so much on my watch list it is not even funny. Take your list plus Lavnin, Chanel, YSL, Sergio Rossi, Dior and it will make part of my list. Oh, Rick Owens and HL.


 
Oh the watch list... I have a pair of Lanvins, Sergio Rossis, Martin Margielas, Alexander Wangs, McQueens and Diors too. I looove very classic shoes but also have a taste for weird shoes, but sometimes it's difficult to find drool-worthy pairs being a size 10.



Mithril said:


> Congrats! Definitely addictive. . .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 


frick&frack said:


> congratulations! ebay can be so fun.


 
Thanks ladies! The bag was shipped today so I guess I'll have it with me in less than a week. I just hope Panama's customs won't charge such high taxes... last time I had to pay $115.00 just to get my Balenciaga. Customs.... ughhh.


----------



## aphroditebow404

I love this bag! Great spring present! 


Mithril said:


> Happy spring everyone!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## LabelLover81

I bought a bag internationally on eBay and it's taking FOREVER to get here!!


----------



## marina230

For some reason, I try not to buy anything internationally. Between shipping cost, custom fee and waiting time.......but can not wait for your pictures. I am not good with posting my pictures. I do not have a big mirror as you have and my husband is not good in taking pictures. He usually cuts my head or my arms holding a bag. For sure, I should invest in a big mirror. It is too late invest time to find a new hubby.


----------



## LabelLover81

marina230 said:


> For some reason, I try not to buy anything internationally. Between shipping cost, custom fee and waiting time.......but can not wait for your pictures. I am not good with posting my pictures. I do not have a big mirror as you have and my husband is not good in taking pictures. He usually cuts my head or my arms holding a bag. For sure, I should invest in a big mirror. It is too late invest time to find a new hubby.



 it's never too late!  just kidding 

I got the mirror as a gift from my sister. She said she couldn't imagine someone as vain as me without a full length.


----------



## marina230

Hee, I just won a bag on eBay. Some style I wanted for a while. Not exactly color I was looking for, but something different.
I am getting out of control and there is no help on this forum!!!!!!


----------



## mga13

marina230 said:


> Hee, I just won a bag on eBay. Some style I wanted for a while. Not exactly color I was looking for, but something different.
> I am getting out of control and there is no help on this forum!!!!!!


 
Congrats!
Yes, that "shallow obsessing, strongly encouraged" thing doesn't help at all! We are such enablers LOL!


----------



## LabelLover81

marina230 said:


> Hee, I just won a bag on eBay. Some style I wanted for a while. Not exactly color I was looking for, but something different.
> I am getting out of control and there is no help on this forum!!!!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

I got a SS2012 bag on the way! (along with a ton of other stuff :shame


----------



## marina230

LabelLover81 said:


> I got a SS2012 bag on the way! (along with a ton of other stuff :shame



My husband says he needs to start a support group for all men affected by TPF. First thing he ask me when he gets home what is new on purse forum.


----------



## LabelLover81

marina230 said:


> My husband says he needs to start a support group for all men affected by TPF. First thing he ask me when he gets home what is new on purse forum.



Hahaha!  My hubby knows the "names" of all of my good friends on here.


----------



## mga13

marina230 said:


> My husband says he needs to start a support group for all men affected by TPF. First thing he ask me when he gets home what is new on purse forum.


 
Hahahahaha PF is hubby's pocket worst enemy lol! I think most husbands would choose taxes over PF hands down.



LabelLover81 said:


> Hahaha! My hubby knows the "names" of all of my good friends on here.


 
He must think we are all a bit crazy hahaha.


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> I got a SS2012 bag on the way! (along with a ton of other stuff :shame


----------



## LabelLover81

There was a Valentino Demetra on "Ringer" last night and I'm trying to find a pic. It was fab!!


----------



## marina230

I just got my new bag from eBay. Great bag, excellent price, but it is kind of small for me. It is 360 leather described as a large, but is not large size for sure. All I can make is a sad face. It is going back. Once again, if you are not sure stick to seller with a return policy which I did. Sad, because I really wanted 360.....


----------



## LabelLover81

Oh no!  360s can be really tricky.


----------



## marina230

I just got my new bag from eBay. Great bag, excellent price, but it is kind of small for me. It is 360 leather described as a large, but is not large size for sure. All I can make is a sad face. It is going back. Once again, if you are not sure stick to seller with a return policy which I did. Sad, because I really wanted 360.....


----------



## LabelLover81

marina230 said:


> I just got my new bag from eBay. Great bag, excellent price, but it is kind of small for me. It is 360 leather described as a large, but is not large size for sure. All I can make is a sad face. It is going back. Once again, if you are not sure stick to seller with a return policy which I did. Sad, because I really wanted 360.....



That sucks!!  It's so hard to gauge the size of a 360 in a picture, especially if there's nothing to scale it with. I find even measurements can be deceiving, depending if the bag is spread out when it's lying flat. Oh well, you'll find something better


----------



## marina230

They did give a measurements, but it is really hard to measure 360 as you said. I went by description large knowing how  large looks and how med or small looks on me. Does 360 comes in 3 sizes (s, m, l) or 2 sizes?


----------



## LabelLover81

Just 2. But if they lay it flat and stretch... Can seem bigger than it really is. Also, perhaps they used measurements from someone else's listing and that listing was for a large?


----------



## marina230

It said 17 by 12. But, I think they did measure from handle down and not from middle of bag. It does make a big difference in this style. I wish it would bigger. I love oversize bags! Specially, after seeing sequin 360 large, I want this bag.


----------



## mga13

I'm really sorry for your 360 Marina  360's are such beautiful bags, but it's true, their sizes are very difficult to figure out. The best way to know if a 360 is really the large or the medium version is the code inside the bag. All large ones have a code and medium ones have a different code.


----------



## marina230

mga13 said:


> I'm really sorry for your 360 Marina  360's are such beautiful bags, but it's true, their sizes are very difficult to figure out. The best way to know if a 360 is really the large or the medium version is the code inside the bag. All large ones have a code and medium ones have a different code.



Code inside is BS-7WB455NAP1. Is it M or L?


----------



## mga13

marina230 said:


> Code inside is BS-7WB455NAP1. Is it M or L?


 
Medium.


----------



## LabelLover81

marina230 said:


> Code inside is BS-7WB455NAP1. Is it M or L?





mga13 said:


> Medium.



Yup


----------



## mga13

A reveal is coming very, very soon!


----------



## LabelLover81

^^^me too!!!?,


----------



## LabelLover81

If I ever win the major jackpot, I'm flying us all to the Valentino boutique in NYC, and treating each of my girls to a Valentino.


----------



## marina230

Even a new one?


----------



## LabelLover81

marina230 said:


> Even a new one?



Of course!  That's why we're going to the boutique


----------



## Mithril

LabelLover81 said:


> If I ever win the major jackpot, I'm flying us all to the Valentino boutique in NYC, and treating each of my girls to a Valentino.


 
You are such a sweetheart  I did go to the Madison Ave V store last December & bought an amazing pair of limited edition shoes.  They had a great assortment of bags too; but I wanted to buy my Rockstud Dome from Elena.  It is a stellar V boutique has everything.

BTW ladies, DH and I are flying to Las Vegas Tuesday night for 5 whole days of R&R!!!!  Of course, the Valentino boutique is a must


----------



## marina230

LabelLover81 said:


> Of course!  That's why we're going to the boutique



Hee, hee. I was talking about new friends ( hint, hint), not new bags.


----------



## LabelLover81

marina230 said:


> Hee, hee. I was talking about new friends ( hint, hint), not new bags.



Oh heck yeah!  You, Mithril, MGA, F&F, etc.


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> If I ever win the major jackpot, I'm flying us all to the Valentino boutique in NYC, and treating each of my girls to a Valentino.


 
I said it before and I'll say it again: You are an angel! 



Mithril said:


> You are such a sweetheart I did go to the Madison Ave V store last December & bought an amazing pair of limited edition shoes. They had a great assortment of bags too; but I wanted to buy my Rockstud Dome from Elena. It is a stellar V boutique has everything.
> 
> BTW ladies, DH and I are flying to Las Vegas Tuesday night for 5 whole days of R&R!!!! Of course, the Valentino boutique is a must


 
I've been told Las Vegas boutique is great. My best friend bought her Nuage from that boutique, and another friend once told me their staff is really nice. I used to have the email of one of their SA's, I wish I could find it again.


----------



## frick&frack

mga13 said:


> A reveal is coming very, very soon!





LabelLover81 said:


> ^^^me too!!!?,


^^ ^




LabelLover81 said:


> If I ever win the major jackpot, I'm flying us all to the Valentino boutique in NYC, and treating each of my girls to a Valentino.


^




I'm sick to death of all of my things.  I think it's because I'm having a hard time getting thinking that summer is just around the corner.  I bought new flip flops yesterday, but I still feel that doom of heat coming.  we just didn't get a "winter" around here, & I'm missing it.


----------



## LabelLover81

frick&frack said:


> ^^ ^
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sick to death of all of my things.  I think it's because I'm having a hard time getting thinking that summer is just around the corner.  I bought new flip flops yesterday, but I still feel that doom of heat coming.  we just didn't get a "winter" around here, & I'm missing it.



So you want some cool weather?  For lik a week?  I can understand that.


----------



## LabelLover81

Can you ladies say YAY!!!!  NEW BAGS!!!!!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

This one appears to be denim at first glance, but it's actually closer to twill that dyed to look like denim.


----------



## marina230

I am ..........lost of words..........
BEAUTY

Let me catch my breath and I will come back for a better description for what I just saw......"


----------



## LabelLover81

Mithril said:


> You are such a sweetheart  I did go to the Madison Ave V store last December & bought an amazing pair of limited edition shoes.  They had a great assortment of bags too; but I wanted to buy my Rockstud Dome from Elena.  It is a stellar V boutique has everything.
> 
> BTW ladies, DH and I are flying to Las Vegas Tuesday night for 5 whole days of R&R!!!!  Of course, the Valentino boutique is a must



Yay!!  I went there last year and it was AWESOME!  Have fun!


----------



## LabelLover81

marina230 said:


> I am ..........lost of words..........
> BEAUTY
> 
> Let me catch my breath and I will come back for a better description for what I just saw......"



Thank you dear Marina!  I was very excited. I'm trying to branch out from the super big bags that make up most of my collection.


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> This one appears to be denim at first glance, but it's actually closer to twill that dyed to look like denim.


 
I love it! That's one amazing Rockstud Tote, congrats!

One question: is it heavy?


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> Can you ladies say YAY!!!! NEW BAGS!!!!!!!


 
Each and every flower is beautiful, such a great craftmanship! Congrats!


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:


> I love it! That's one amazing Rockstud Tote, congrats!
> 
> One question: is it heavy?





mga13 said:


> Each and every flower is beautiful, such a great craftmanship! Congrats!



Thank you my good friend   your opinion matters so much to me


----------



## marina230

I will not send back my new ebay bag. I got this bag for such a great price it was a crime to send it back. I gave it to my GF.


----------



## LabelLover81

marina230 said:
			
		

> I will not send back my new ebay bag. I got this bag for such a great price it was a crime to send it back. I gave it to my GF.



You and mithril are so generous!!


----------



## marina230

LabelLover81 said:


> You and mithril are so generous!!



Or lucky to have this one of the kind good friend.


----------



## LabelLover81

The good news... I got these today!!


----------



## LabelLover81

The bad news is that the beautiful catch I bought from the UAE was lost in the mail :cry:


----------



## marina230

I am in love with all your new goodies!!! I hope you will find your lost item soon like today or at least tomorrow.


----------



## mga13

What? LL that's horrible! It was lost while being shipped to America or at UEA or where? I hope they'll figure it out as soon as possible! I can't believe it! Did the seller give you a tracking number?


----------



## LabelLover81

marina230 said:


> I am in love with all your new goodies!!! I hope you will find your lost item soon like today or at least tomorrow.





mga13 said:


> What? LL that's horrible! It was lost while being shipped to America or at UEA or where? I hope they'll figure it out as soon as possible! I can't believe it! Did the seller give you a tracking number?



Thank you Marina!


Yes MGA, I got a tracking number and it left UAE 3 weeks ago. The USPS has no record of it ever arriving here. UAE post says packages fom that area of their area world usually get delayed by weeks and sometimes MONTHS   so the seller says not to give up, but I'm not hopeful.


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> Thank you Marina!
> 
> 
> Yes MGA, I got a tracking number and it left UAE 3 weeks ago. The USPS has no record of it ever arriving here. UAE post says packages fom that area of their area world usually get delayed by weeks and sometimes MONTHS  so the seller says not to give up, but I'm not hopeful.


 
Don't give up! It's such a beautiful bag. I'm not an expert on customs, shippings, online shopping... but I guess UEA and the middle east have different rules and customs, and maybe that's why it's delayed. Maybe someone in the eBay forum knows more about shipping from the UEA to America.


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> So you want some cool weather?  For lik a week?  I can understand that.


^yeah...it's usually relatively cold here in jan & feb.  we got gypped this year.




LabelLover81 said:


> Can you ladies say YAY!!!!  NEW BAGS!!!!!!!


^

LOVE those flowers!!!  you know how to pick the exact bags that I would buy.  I love living vicariously 




LabelLover81 said:


> This one appears to be denim at first glance, but it's actually closer to twill that dyed to look like denim.


^OK...you've found the one rockstud that I would buy.  love the color, the woven fabric, & the studs look right on this one...like jeans rivets.




LabelLover81 said:


> The good news... I got these today!!


^hehe...you caved!


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> The bad news is that the beautiful catch I bought from the UAE was lost in the mail :cry:





LabelLover81 said:


> Thank you Marina!
> 
> 
> Yes MGA, I got a tracking number and it left UAE 3 weeks ago. The USPS has no record of it ever arriving here. UAE post says packages fom that area of their area world usually get delayed by weeks and sometimes MONTHS   so the seller says not to give up, but I'm not hopeful.



don't give up!


----------



## LabelLover81

frick&frack said:


> don't give up!



Okay, the "dont give up" with your puffy little dragon below made me


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> Okay, the "dont give up" with your puffy little dragon below made me



got to love that dragon.  it's my whimsical way of showing support for daenerys (game of thrones)


----------



## LabelLover81

frick&frack said:


> got to love that dragon.  it's my whimsical way of showing support for daenerys (game of thrones)



OMG HOW HAVE WE NOT DISCUSSED OUR MUTUAL LOVE FOR THIS SHOW??!!

I am  in love with John Snow "the bastard".  I will have his children.


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> OMG HOW HAVE WE NOT DISCUSSED OUR MUTUAL LOVE FOR THIS SHOW??!!
> 
> I am  in love with John Snow "the bastard".  I will have his children.



I will shag jon for fun, but I want to be lady to robb stark.  it's a close call though...they're both dreamy 

of course we both love this show...how could we be surprised at one more thing we have in common?


----------



## Mithril

frick&frack said:
			
		

> ^^ ^
> 
> ^
> 
> I'm sick to death of all of my things.  I think it's because I'm having a hard time getting thinking that summer is just around the corner.  I bought new flip flops yesterday, but I still feel that doom of heat coming.  we just didn't get a "winter" around here, & I'm missing it.



Sending you a hug; I just did a MAJOR closet clean out due to same feeling & took 5 giant shopping bags to Goodwill.  Of course, this good deed now clears my conscience for a shopping spree here in Vegas.  .  .

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Mithril

LabelLover81 said:
			
		

> Can you ladies say YAY!!!!  NEW BAGS!!!!!!!



Totally amazing!  The flowers are so beautiful.  Love the denim one too; perfect for summer.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Mithril

LabelLover81 said:
			
		

> The good news... I got these today!!



So beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## LabelLover81

Wow... isn't this gorgeous!?


----------



## LabelLover81

Mithril said:


> Sending you a hug; I just did a MAJOR closet clean out due to same feeling & took 5 giant shopping bags to Goodwill.  Of course, this good deed now clears my conscience for a shopping spree here in Vegas.  .  .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



  GO FOR IT!


----------



## frick&frack

Mithril said:


> Sending you a hug; I just did a MAJOR closet clean out due to same feeling & took 5 giant shopping bags to Goodwill.  Of course, this good deed now clears my conscience for a shopping spree here in Vegas.


^thank you.  maybe I should clean out my closet too.  hope you find something wonderful in vegas.




LabelLover81 said:


> Wow... isn't this gorgeous!?


^the bag is stunning!  just my style/color too...


----------



## LabelLover81

Talk about the girl who cried wolf....
GUESS WHAT SHOWED UP ON MY DOORSTEP JUST NOW???


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> Talk about the girl who cried wolf....
> GUESS WHAT SHOWED UP ON MY DOORSTEP JUST NOW???


 
The Catch???!!!!!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:


> The Catch???!!!!!!!



YES!!!!  I will post an outfit with it later today.  Thank you so much for your support MGA!!!!


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> YES!!!! I will post an outfit with it later today. Thank you so much for your support MGA!!!!


 
Yay!!!  I'm very happy for you! I couldn't believe the bag was lost, I had my fingers crossed it would appear soon.


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:


> Yay!!!  I'm very happy for you! I couldn't believe the bag was lost, I had my fingers crossed it would appear soon.



It's a bit perfume-y  So I have it airing out on my patio now.  Hopefully it's not really embedded in there!


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> It's a bit perfume-y So I have it airing out on my patio now. Hopefully it's not really embedded in there!


 
Oh, a little scent from the east


----------



## marina230

LabelLover81 said:


> Talk about the girl who cried wolf....
> GUESS WHAT SHOWED UP ON MY DOORSTEP JUST NOW???


 What did I tell you? I can read and tell your future I saw this package coming your way. Actually, my ball was telling me it should be in your steps last night, but I guess wind was not that  strong  from east and it came this morning


----------



## tanya t

I knew it would show up!!!! congrats!!!


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> Talk about the girl who cried wolf....
> GUESS WHAT SHOWED UP ON MY DOORSTEP JUST NOW???


----------



## LabelLover81

Thank you everyone!!


----------



## Mithril

LabelLover81 said:
			
		

> Wow... isn't this gorgeous!?



Wowee!  What collection is this from?

BTW, the Las Vegas boutique is so nice!  I am eyeing some shoes there too. .  .

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## mga13

I have another reveal for tomorrow


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:


> I have another reveal for tomorrow



  I actually don't have anything else on the way!


----------



## frick&frack

it's getting really fun around here


----------



## marina230

mga13 said:


> I have another reveal for tomorrow



I am not going to sleep till I see it!!!!!!!


----------



## marina230

LabelLover81 said:


> I actually don't have anything else on the way!



Sure, sure, sure. Wait till next week


----------



## LabelLover81

marina230 said:


> Sure, sure, sure. Wait till next week



Okay TECHNICALLY I have some shoes I preordered a long time ago, but they aren't due for another two weeks


----------



## mga13

It's funny, we have a schedule for reveals, lol!


----------



## Mithril

So far haven't bought any bags here in Vegas, but won 2 on eBay  reveals when I get home.

However, I did buy these shoes.  .  .I told DH hey, could have blown it all gambling at least this way there is something to show for the $!  It is shocking how fast you lose gambling-believe the guidebook the house always wins.  Sure is fun though 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## mga13

Mithril said:


> So far haven't bought any bags here in Vegas, but won 2 on eBay  reveals when I get home.
> 
> However, I did buy these shoes. . .I told DH hey, could have blown it all gambling at least this way there is something to show for the $! It is shocking how fast you lose gambling-believe the guidebook the house always wins. Sure is fun though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
Geat shoes Mithril! Congrats, they'll look fantastic with summer dresses.


----------



## LabelLover81

Mithril said:


> So far haven't bought any bags here in Vegas, but won 2 on eBay  reveals when I get home.
> 
> However, I did buy these shoes.  .  .I told DH hey, could have blown it all gambling at least this way there is something to show for the $!  It is shocking how fast you lose gambling-believe the guidebook the house always wins.  Sure is fun though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



OMG I LOVE them!  So cute with your electric blue pedi


----------



## Mithril

Thanks Mga and LL!  The V store in Vegas is lovely: here are a few shots.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## tanya t

OMG....Those shoes are amazing!!!!!
Wear them well!!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Mithril said:


> Thanks Mga and LL!  The V store in Vegas is lovely: here are a few shots.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Love boutique pics!  Thanks Mithril!


----------



## LabelLover81

I hope the PVC rockstud tote goes on sale in May


----------



## marina230

LabelLover81 said:


> I hope the PVC rockstud tote goes on sale in May



I am hoping with you as well! I want them all! I really want some taupe, red bags. I do not have any bags in this color. Oh, I want Mithril bag and of course all your bags Labellover.


----------



## LabelLover81

Anyone's husband wear Valentino?  My husband has zero interest in it.


----------



## frick&frack

Mithril said:


> So far haven't bought any bags here in Vegas, but won 2 on eBay  reveals when I get home.
> 
> However, I did buy these shoes.  .  .I told DH hey, could have blown it all gambling at least this way there is something to show for the $!  It is shocking how fast you lose gambling-believe the guidebook the house always wins.  Sure is fun though


^LOVE those shoes!!!  have fun in vegas 




Mithril said:


> Thanks Mga and LL!  The V store in Vegas is lovely: here are a few shots.


^beautiful store!


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> Anyone's husband wear Valentino? My husband has zero interest in it.


 
He has zero interest in fashion, everything he wears is custome made, even his shoes. He says paying so much money for something that was made using standard measurements is not worth it.


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:


> He has zero interest in fashion, everything he wears is custome made, even his shoes. He says paying so much money for something that was made using standard measurements is not worth it.



Wow!  My husband only wears Ralph Lauren (NOT polo) and Burberry (Brit or Lodon, NOT Prorsum). I always laugh because he's so picky.


----------



## marina230

My husband wears what I buy for him. I would never want him to start buying his stuff. I remember many years ago when I met him for first time on a blind date all I was keep thinking oh, my God this guy needs extreme make over.
He was few Valentino shirts and two years ago I got him Valentino watch. At least now he is not saying Dolce Banana as before.


----------



## Mithril

My DH is wonderfully supportive of my Valentino obsession , but he won't wear anything fancy.  He mostly wears old T-shirts and shorts and dress up is Brooks Brothers.  He even gets the same size/style/color shirts and pants every time! Believe it or not, Brooks Brothers has an online file on customers so they can reorder exactly the same things.  Well, that's what he likes.


----------



## marina230

Just want to share with you my happiness. Next week my daughter will graduate from college. Another college graduate in our family. Next year little one will graduate as well. So far one lawyer, one phycologist. Life is good! I am so proud of our kids!


----------



## LabelLover81

marina230 said:


> Just want to share with you my happiness. Next week my daughter will graduate from college. Another college graduate in our family. Next year little one will graduate as well. So far one lawyer, one phycologist. Life is good! I am so proud of our kids!



Congratulations Marina!  I wouldn't expect anything less considering how awesome their mom is


----------



## LabelLover81

I got these today!  Just in time for my trip to Aruba next week!!!


----------



## tanya t

whoo hoo...sexy little slides!!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

^^ thanks T!!

I have a bag on the way!    but I won't get it till I gat back from vacation in a week.


----------



## 50wishes

Oh, those shoes are so cute and look good on!


----------



## LabelLover81

50wishes said:


> Oh, those shoes are so cute and look good on!



Thank you!!  I preordered them in black and they avent arrived. I got so sick of waiting I went and got them in nude


----------



## 50wishes

LabelLover81 said:


> Thank you!! I preordered them in black and they avent arrived. I got so sick of waiting I went and got them in nude


 
Congratulations and have a good time on your trip to Aruba!


----------



## marina230

LabelLover81 said:


> I got these today! Just in time for my trip to Aruba next week!!!


 Thanks Labellove.
Your shoes are so gorgeous as everything else you have! Enjoy your vacation and hope you will stop by Valentino forum during this time!
I want to see all your modeling pictures in Aruba.


----------



## mga13

Lovely shoes LL, Pefect for vacations!
Have fun in Aruba!


----------



## LabelLover81

Thanks ladies!  I don't leave till Sunday night. I hope to have lots of Valentino in action pics when I get back.


----------



## Mithril

marina230 said:
			
		

> Just want to share with you my happiness. Next week my daughter will graduate from college. Another college graduate in our family. Next year little one will graduate as well. So far one lawyer, one phycologist. Life is good! I am so proud of our kids!



Awesome!  Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## mga13

marina230 said:


> Just want to share with you my happiness. Next week my daughter will graduate from college. Another college graduate in our family. Next year little one will graduate as well. So far one lawyer, one phycologist. Life is good! I am so proud of our kids!


 
Awww congratulations to both! What a blessing, I'm really happy for you and your family. As a mom, I know how proud you must feel


----------



## marina230

Mithril said:


> Awesome!  Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Thank you, ladies. It is a real blessing to have  3 wonderful kids.


----------



## mga13

I have two reveals for today!!


----------



## marina230

mga13 said:


> I have two reveals for today!!



Hee, hee, I see you broke your ban more than twice. Waiting for pictures before I leave for a short  weekend escape.


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:
			
		

> I have two reveals for today!!



Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Hey girls!  I'm back!  I missed you all very much!


----------



## LabelLover81

And I have a bag and shoe reveal for Monday!!!


----------



## mga13

Welcome back LL! I bet Aruba was amazing  and I can't wait for the reveals


----------



## marina230

LabelLover81 said:


> And I have a bag and shoe reveal for Monday!!!



I want today to be Monday!!!! You are killing me, girl. Let's pretend it is Monday. Show us your new bag!!!!!!


----------



## tanya t

Welcome back babe! Can't wait to see your reveals!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:


> Welcome back LL! I bet Aruba was amazing  and I can't wait for the reveals





marina230 said:


> I want today to be Monday!!!! You are killing me, girl. Let's pretend it is Monday. Show us your new bag!!!!!!





tanya t said:


> Welcome back babe! Can't wait to see your reveals!!!



Thanks ladies!  Marina I wOuld do it today but they are being held at the ost office so I can't pick them up till Monday


----------



## Mithril

LabelLover81 said:


> Thanks ladies! Marina I wOuld do it today but they are being held at the ost office so I can't pick them up till Monday


 

Darn it!  Well, at least we all have something to look forward to.  

I have been naughty too-have some bags on the way for a reveal probably late this week


----------



## fancynancy1218

Can't wait until the reveal!


----------



## LabelLover81

fancynancy1218 said:


> Can't wait until the reveal!



U have to reveal yours as well!!


----------



## LabelLover81

FINALLY my shoes arrived today!


----------



## marina230

Girl, you are in STYLE all the time and ahead of time! Love it!


----------



## LabelLover81

marina230 said:


> Girl, you are in STYLE all the time and ahead of time! Love it!



Thank you!  They are the perfect summer shoe


----------



## mga13

Congrats LL! Those shoes look very easy-breezy chic!


----------



## LabelLover81

I'm getting the last bag I bought before my ban today!!  
MGA - I think you'll really like it


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> FINALLY my shoes arrived today!



GORGEOUS lace...LOVE THEM!!!


----------



## marina230

LabelLover81 said:


> I'm getting the last bag I bought before my ban today!!
> MGA - I think you'll really like it


 Stop buying!!! When I see your beautiful bags I want them all!!!! They will not be an early retirement for me or any retirement if I will keep buying bags. I am waiting for two more bags. One is V bag and one is C bag.


----------



## LabelLover81

marina230 said:


> Stop buying!!! When I see your beautiful bags I want them all!!!! They will not be an early retirement for me or any retirement if I will keep buying bags. I am waiting for two more bags. One is V bag and one is C bag.



I'll never stop!!  :devil:


----------



## LabelLover81

frick&frack said:


> GORGEOUS lace...LOVE THEM!!!



Thank you F&F. I always wait for your approval on shoes


----------



## marina230

LabelLover81 said:


> I'll never stop!! :devil:


 I know that by now and it is why you are my friend for ever!!!! Nothing will stop us from having more bags. I joined you just few month ago and I have at least 6 V bags by now (not sure, will count later today). Now, I want a red bag poss. patent Histoire, Rockstud tote and..... let me think about. I still want 360 laser cut or sequin, but I know I can not have them because of my defected shoulder.


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> I'm getting the last bag I bought before my ban today!!
> MGA - I think you'll really like it


 
I wonder what it is... What bag could it be? I CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:


> I wonder what it is... What bag could it be? I CAN'T WAIT!!!



Hint - its one of your choices in the Valentino game


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> Hint - its one of your choices in the Valentino game


 
Don't tell me it's the Calfhair Rockstud Tote in Feather Print


----------



## mga13

...maybe Python Nuage?


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:


> Don't tell me it's the Calfhair Rockstud Tote in Feather Print


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


>


 
:busted... I DIE


----------



## marina230

LabelLover81 said:


>



I know which one! I wanted to place a bit, but I did see you placing a bit already, so I did not.


----------



## frick&frack

marina230 said:


> _Stop buying!!! When I see your beautiful bags I want them all!!!! They will not be an early retirement for me or any retirement if I will keep buying bags_. I am waiting for two more bags. One is V bag and one is C bag.


^LOL...I feel the same way! 




LabelLover81 said:


> Thank you F&F. I always wait for your approval on shoes


^




mga13 said:


> Don't tell me it's the Calfhair Rockstud Tote in Feather Print





LabelLover81 said:


>


^I'm so far beyond jealous I can't even express it :greengrin:


----------



## aphroditebow404

LOVE! LOVE! LOVE!



LabelLover81 said:


> FINALLY my shoes arrived today!


----------



## LabelLover81

aphroditebow404 said:
			
		

> LOVE! LOVE! LOVE!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Remember when we Valentino old timers hated the rockstud?    I'm officially eating those words.


----------



## mga13

Yeah I remember those days... I learned to like them, but I have to admit I still miss the old days.


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:


> Yeah I remember those days... I learned to like them, but I have to admit I still miss the old days.



Last night my husband said "how many studs do you need honey??"   I know what you mean. As F&F pointed out to me, I truly love the decadent artsy bags and I feel they are the focus of V anymore.


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> Last night my husband said "how many studs do you need honey??"  I know what you mean. As F&F pointed out to me, I truly love the decadent artsy bags and I feel they are the focus of V anymore.


 
Exactly. I feel like there is not much "joy" in their collections anymore. I love other designers and I appreciate bags without bows or flowers too, but there's a simple reason why Valentino became my favorite and it was because everytime I saw one of their purses, I smiled. Don't get me wrong, studs can be incredibly chic, but they are so focused on making a style of their own right now that sometimes they forget it's supposed to be fun too.


----------



## Mithril

I agree; I like the rockstuds but am more drawn to the decadent eyecatching bags.  They are still putting out a few of these each collection though, so I am happy.  I still feel Valentino is far more feminine and exciting in handbag design than the other top designers.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## tanya t

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY LADIES!!!! ENJOY YOUR DAY!!!!


----------



## mga13

Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## marina230

Happy Motherss Day to all of you and your mothers as well!


----------



## frick&frack

hope everyone had a wonderful mother's day!





LabelLover81 said:


> Remember when we Valentino old timers hated the rockstud?    I'm officially eating those words.


^I'm still holding out 




mga13 said:


> Yeah I remember those days... I learned to like them, but I have to admit I still miss the old days.


^I definitely miss them 




LabelLover81 said:


> Last night my husband said "how many studs do you need honey??"   I know what you mean. As F&F pointed out to me, _I truly love the decadent artsy bags and I feel they are the focus of V anymore_.


^it's sad.  I hope those days will return soon.




mga13 said:


> Exactly. I feel like there is not much "joy" in their collections anymore. I love other designers and I appreciate bags without bows or flowers too, but there's a simple reason why Valentino became my favorite and it was because everytime I saw one of their purses, I smiled. Don't get me wrong, studs can be incredibly chic, but they are so focused on making a style of their own right now that sometimes they forget it's supposed to be fun too.


^I'm hoping the studs are a passing fad that has...passed...


----------



## marina230

Ok, we have Monday reveal already. Who is doing Wed and Friday?


----------



## mga13

Maybe me, my V shoes should be here by Wed.


----------



## tanya t

WOW!!! IT'S 7:29PM AND WE HAVE 24 VIEWERS!!! I NEVER SAW SO MANY HERE IN VALENTINO!!!!!


----------



## tanya t

labellover81 said:


> last night my husband said "how many studs do you need honey??"   I know what you mean. As f&f pointed out to me, i truly love the decadent artsy bags and i feel they are the focus of v anymore.



i would love a black extra large rockstud clutch...other than that i love valentino for their roses and flowers and unique designs!!!
When i want to be refined and reserved i turn to my chanels....


----------



## lucytokugawa

really nice  i m a big fan of V bag


----------



## mga13

I know this is not Valentino related, but I know you ladies would understand me. Weeks ago I found on eBay the most gorgeous pair of zebra shoes ever made-wonderful Givenchy criss-cross zebra ponyhair high heel sandals, in my size! I waited until the last minute, made my bid and won. I was sooooooooo happy. I contacted the seller and told them I would make the payment the next day (today), they said it was ok. I paid, and some hours later they canceled the purchase and made the refund... because they just realized one of the shoes was size 40 and the other shoe was 38.5... I mean... I can't believe this! As a seller, aren't you supposed to check all your merchandise before listing? I'm so sad... I was checking my (huge) watch list for another pair of wonderful shoes to buy... but right now no other pair would make me as happy as the Givenchy's would. 

Oh, and by the way... before bidding I sent them a message asking for the exact shoe measurements... they told me the measurements... I can't believe they didn't realized the OBVIOUS size difference at THAT point.


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:
			
		

> I know this is not Valentino related, but I know you ladies would understand me. Weeks ago I found on eBay the most gorgeous pair of zebra shoes ever made-wonderful Givenchy criss-cross zebra ponyhair high heel sandals, in my size! I waited until the last minute, made my bid and won. I was sooooooooo happy. I contacted the seller and told them I would make the payment the next day (today), they said it was ok. I paid, and some hours later they canceled the purchase and made the refund... because they just realized one of the shoes was size 40 and the other shoe was 38.5... I mean... I can't believe this! As a seller, aren't you supposed to check all your merchandise before listing? I'm so sad... I was checking my (huge) watch list for another pair of wonderful shoes to buy... but right now no other pair would make me as happy as the Givenchy's would.
> 
> Oh, and by the way... before bidding I sent them a message asking for the exact shoe measurements... they told me the measurements... I can't believe they didn't realized the OBVIOUS size difference at THAT point.



That sucks!!!  Im sorry MGA   but don't worry, another pair will come along. I had to wait 10 months for my rockstud flats. But they were worth it!  

A few months ago I purchased the Rock stud panther Print calf hair tote. The seller refunded me two days later saying she had a local buyer. I was so mad!!!  But I found small solace in that she didn't know enough to cancel the transaction. So she still got charged the eBay fees hahahaha!!!

Anyway, I promise you will find something just as fab before the month is over


----------



## marina230

Ladies, I understand you very well. I just got a bag for my spinning friend. She is an older not very much in fashion lady, but always admires my bags, my style to dress. Simply an older sweetheart you do not expect to see in spinning class. Anyway, I gave her some of my flat shoes, got her new make up and she is so happy.
So, I decided to buy her a leather bag from eBay as a present. Seller sold around 650 leather bags and just one negative. Bags came smelling like a plastic. It does not look bad at all, but it is not a leather! To proof to myself I did cut a little piece to see inside and I was correct. It is a plastic.
I contacted owner and she gave me a lecture how differentiate a real leather from faux leather. I just cut more from inside of bag (what I have to loose ) and send her a picture. Now, she gave me an apology and will return my money.


----------



## mga13

Thank you ladies for the support  I hope another pair will come along soon. eBay can be a nerve-racking thing, the things one has to go through...


----------



## frick&frack

mga13 said:


> I know this is not Valentino related, but I know you ladies would understand me. Weeks ago I found on eBay the most gorgeous pair of zebra shoes ever made-wonderful Givenchy criss-cross zebra ponyhair high heel sandals, in my size! I waited until the last minute, made my bid and won. I was sooooooooo happy. I contacted the seller and told them I would make the payment the next day (today), they said it was ok. I paid, and some hours later they canceled the purchase and made the refund... because they just realized one of the shoes was size 40 and the other shoe was 38.5... I mean... I can't believe this! As a seller, aren't you supposed to check all your merchandise before listing? I'm so sad... I was checking my (huge) watch list for another pair of wonderful shoes to buy... but right now no other pair would make me as happy as the Givenchy's would.
> 
> Oh, and by the way... before bidding I sent them a message asking for the exact shoe measurements... they told me the measurements... I can't believe they didn't realized the OBVIOUS size difference at THAT point.



bummer!  I hate dealing with the one that got away.  just keep searching ebay.  I'm sure those shoes will pop up again.  at least you got a refund & didn't have to pay to ship the shoes back to the seller.


----------



## mga13

frick&frack said:


> bummer! I hate dealing with the one that got away. just keep searching ebay. I'm sure those shoes will pop up again. at least you got a refund & didn't have to pay to ship the shoes back to the seller.


 
Yes, at least I didn't have to deal with a very expensive return. Shipping cost + customs, yuk.


----------



## frick&frack

mga13 said:


> Yes, at least I didn't have to deal with a very expensive return. Shipping cost + customs, yuk.



it's not much...just the teeniest bit of a silver lining on that dark cloud.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you'll find another pair.  I usually do


----------



## mga13

frick&frack said:


> it's not much...just the teeniest bit of a silver lining on that dark cloud. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you'll find another pair. I usually do


 
Panama's customes are terrible. For $299.00 shoes it's aprox. $100.00, so it's like a $120.00 return. Around 33% of the actual cost of the shoes.
I attached a picture of the sandals.


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:
			
		

> Panama's customes are terrible. For $299.00 shoes it's aprox. $100.00, so it's like a $120.00 return. Around 33% of the actual cost of the shoes.
> I attached a picture of the sandals.



Oh they are fab!!  What kind of heel is it?


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> Oh they are fab!! What kind of heel is it?


 
High heel peep-toe criss-cross sandals from the SS2009 collection. The shoes have zebra-print ponyhair and black patent, with crystal embellishments. The shoes are a bit weird, but I LOVE them. They have a minimal plataform with a geometrical shape, just fab.

Here is a picture from the listing (note how the seller is wearing BOTH shoes and somehow "didn't realized" each shoe had a different size.


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:


> High heel peep-toe criss-cross sandals from the SS2009 collection. The shoes have zebra-print ponyhair and black patent, with crystal embellishments. The shoes are a bit weird, but I LOVE them. They have a minimal plataform with a geometrical shape, just fab.
> 
> Here is a picture from the listing (note how the seller is wearing BOTH shoes and somehow "didn't realized" each shoe had a different size.



Very unique!  In a good way


----------



## LabelLover81

I'm almost embarrassed to admit this, but I have a bag or two that needs revealing


----------



## myomyomyo

labellover81 said:


> i'm almost embarrassed to admit this, but i have a bag or two that needs revealing



omg please spill!!!!


----------



## Mithril

mga13 said:
			
		

> High heel peep-toe criss-cross sandals from the SS2009 collection. The shoes have zebra-print ponyhair and black patent, with crystal embellishments. The shoes are a bit weird, but I LOVE them. They have a minimal plataform with a geometrical shape, just fab.
> 
> Here is a picture from the listing (note how the seller is wearing BOTH shoes and somehow "didn't realized" each shoe had a different size.



They are so fierce!  Ah well.  I totally understand your frustration.  Recently I had a similar event: do you all remember the chinchilla Fleur?  Well it popped up again at a reasonable price and I won!!!! Then a week went by and no shipping email.  So I emailed the seller & she said it would go out the next day-yay!  The next day I got an email she spilled coffee all over it and ruined it!!!! Boo-boo-boo!  She did refund me but 

I am sorry for your terrible customs.  In the US they refuse any exotics FYI.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## LabelLover81

myomyomyo said:


> omg please spill!!!!



So many studs!!


----------



## Mithril

LabelLover81 said:
			
		

> So many studs!!



It's time to see it.  .  .we want pictures!!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## LabelLover81

Here's a hint.


----------



## mga13

Mithril said:


> They are so fierce!  Ah well.  I totally understand your frustration.  Recently I had a similar event: do you all remember the chinchilla Fleur?  Well it popped up again at a reasonable price and I won!!!! Then a week went by and no shipping email.  So I emailed the seller & she said it would go out the next day-yay!  The next day I got an email she spilled coffee all over it and ruined it!!!! Boo-boo-boo!  She did refund me but
> 
> I am sorry for your terrible customs.  In the US they refuse any exotics FYI.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Wow, I can't believe it! It's such a gorgeous bag... Silly sellers should never drink coffee near bags.

I'm not sure if Panama's customes refuse exotics, I just ordered a pair of V lizard shoes so fingers crossed.


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> Here's a hint.



Uhh I wanna se more!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Here's the first!!!


----------



## mga13

Congrats LL! It's a very interesting bag.


----------



## tanya t

Gorgeous ashley!!! Love it!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Thank you ladies. I always think of it as the epitome of rockstud because it was the first bag I saw in the collection.


----------



## alouette

Hi all! Not much of a reveal gal as of late but wanted to share my FIRST ever V bag. 

LL - I know u would appreciate this bag! I
am in love!!

Rockstud owners - do u close the clasp upward so it doesn't make an indentation in the leather?

Thx for sharing my news!!


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> Here's the first!!!


^I LOVE this classic feminine structured shape!




alouette said:


> Hi all! Not much of a reveal gal as of late but wanted to share my FIRST ever V bag.


^congratulations on your first valentino!


----------



## myomyomyo

alouette said:
			
		

> Hi all! Not much of a reveal gal as of late but wanted to share my FIRST ever V bag.
> 
> LL - I know u would appreciate this bag! I
> am in love!!
> 
> Rockstud owners - do u close the clasp upward so it doesn't make an indentation in the leather?
> 
> Thx for sharing my news!!



Congrats on your first vbag and welcome to a lifetime of valentino dependency  
I tend to close the clasp either upward or downward so it doesn't poke the leather..


----------



## LabelLover81

alouette said:


> Hi all! Not much of a reveal gal as of late but wanted to share my FIRST ever V bag.
> 
> LL - I know u would appreciate this bag! I
> am in love!!
> 
> Rockstud owners - do u close the clasp upward so it doesn't make an indentation in the leather?
> 
> Thx for sharing my news!!



Congrats!!  It's beautiful!  I close mine upward.


----------



## alouette

LabelLover81 said:


> Congrats!!  It's beautiful!  I close mine upward.



Thanks much!  Does it serve a purpose or just personal preference?


----------



## LabelLover81

alouette said:


> Thanks much!  Does it serve a purpose or just personal preference?



Honestly, it stays closed that way. Every time I've closed it downward, the bag has popped open at some point.


----------



## marina230

LabelLover81 said:


> Here's the first!!!



I have to meditate every time before your reveal and after. Take a deep breath, Marina you can not have all V bags, keep breathing, count 1,2,3,4,5.
Ok now I can talk. It is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## marina230

alouette said:


> Hi all! Not much of a reveal gal as of late but wanted to share my FIRST ever V bag.
> 
> LL - I know u would appreciate this bag! I
> am in love!!
> 
> Rockstud owners - do u close the clasp upward so it doesn't make an indentation in the leather?
> 
> Thx for sharing my news!!



WOW, WOW! It is one of my dream bags! Post modeling pictures, please!


----------



## LabelLover81

marina230 said:


> I have to meditate every time before your reveal and after. Take a deep breath, Marina you can not have all V bags, keep breathing, count 1,2,3,4,5.
> Ok now I can talk. It is GORGEOUS!!



U crack me up!!!


----------



## Mithril

alouette said:
			
		

> Hi all! Not much of a reveal gal as of late but wanted to share my FIRST ever V bag.
> 
> LL - I know u would appreciate this bag! I
> am in love!!
> 
> Rockstud owners - do u close the clasp upward so it doesn't make an indentation in the leather?
> 
> Thx for sharing my news!!



Congrats!  Gorgeous; obviously I like this shape too .   Welcome to the Valentino family!

I close mine tooth (what I still mentally call the clasp) down, it doesn't indent the leather  'cause it rests against a stud-pics attached.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Mithril

LabelLover81 said:
			
		

> Here's the first!!!



Amazing!  You are now the rockstud queen!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## alouette

Agh many thanks for the images, Mithril! Yours is so gorgy!

Someone requested modeling pics so here they are! I figured Inwould take them from a dressing room since I had the mirror, ha. Looks bigger on me in the pics than it does irl for some reason.


----------



## marina230

alouette said:


> Agh many thanks for the images, Mithril! Yours is so gorgy!
> 
> Someone requested modeling pics so here they are! I figured Inwould take them from a dressing room since I had the mirror, ha. Looks bigger on me in the pics than it does irl for some reason.



Amazing!!!! I would buy this bag in every color if I could......


----------



## alouette

marina230 said:


> Amazing!!!! I would buy this bag in every color if I could......



Thank you kindly! Yes, it truly is an elegant yet rocker-chic bag!  I love it!


----------



## Mithril

alouette said:
			
		

> Thank you kindly! Yes, it truly is an elegant yet rocker-chic bag!  I love it!



Agreed it is wonderful.  BTW my DH likes your kettle bell avatar 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## mga13

alouette said:


> Agh many thanks for the images, Mithril! Yours is so gorgy!
> 
> Someone requested modeling pics so here they are! I figured Inwould take them from a dressing room since I had the mirror, ha. Looks bigger on me in the pics than it does irl for some reason.


 
Congrats! It's a woderful bag, looks great!


----------



## mga13

I have a reveal for today... my first V shoes! Yay


----------



## Mithril

mga13 said:
			
		

> I have a reveal for today... my first V shoes! Yay



Can't wait!! You will love them so comfy with superb workmanship!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## marina230

mga13 said:


> I have a reveal for today... my first V shoes! Yay



Please, I can not wait! I have to leave soon for car shopping (hate this). Please, cheer me up with your new shoes!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Oh can't wait MGA!!


----------



## mga13

Sorry for taking so long... BTW I also have another pair coming next week (in lizard skin!)


----------



## Mithril

mga13 said:
			
		

> Sorry for taking so long... BTW I also have another pair coming next week (in lizard skin!)



Worth the wait! Can't wait to see those exotic shoes 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## mga13

I just bought another pair of V shoes, this time emerald green patent plataform slingbacks! I'm so happy!


----------



## amusedcleo

Hello ladies!  I'm sure some of you have already seen but wanted to pass this along for those that haven't.  YOOX has some new Valentino goodies under the preview section.  It appears they didn't ridiculously over price everthing this time too .  I'm lusting after a pair of red boots and thinking about stuffing my too big foot in them just so I can have them!  I did get a bag I thought I'd never be able to though


----------



## LabelLover81

Hanging out with Mithril at Valentino right now!!!


----------



## SassieMe

LabelLover81 said:


> Hanging out with Mithril at Valentino right now!!!



Seriously?  Where?!?


----------



## alouette

Mithril said:


> Agreed it is wonderful.  BTW my DH likes your kettle bell avatar
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



 Thanks much!  It's my other passion besides fashion....ha!

Thanks all for welcoming me into your gracious V family!


----------



## myomyomyo

SassieMe said:


> Seriously?  Where?!?




in the words of liz lemon...I want to go to there!!


----------



## Mithril

Mithril and Labellover played hooky from work and met up at Valentino Boston!  BTW, you can "set aside" items that will go on sale in June . Lots of rockstuds will go on sale Yay!

Here are our two bags:

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Mithril

mga13 said:
			
		

> I just bought another pair of V shoes, this time emerald green patent plataform slingbacks! I'm so happy!



Can't wait to see!! Here are a pair of V shoes I got for a steal; not sure of the season.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Mithril

amusedcleo said:
			
		

> Hello ladies!  I'm sure some of you have already seen but wanted to pass this along for those that haven't.  YOOX has some new Valentino goodies under the preview section.  It appears they didn't ridiculously over price everthing this time too .  I'm lusting after a pair of red boots and thinking about stuffing my too big foot in them just so I can have them!  I did get a bag I thought I'd never be able to though



Thanks; I'll check it out.  Good to hear they have some things that aren't priced into the stratosphere

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## frick&frack

Mithril said:


> Mithril and Labellover played hooky from work and met up at Valentino Boston!  BTW, you can "set aside" items that will go on sale in June . Lots of rockstuds will go on sale Yay!
> 
> Here are our two bags:


^so fun!  hope you two had a wonderful day!




Mithril said:


> Can't wait to see!! Here are a pair of V shoes I got for a steal; not sure of the season.


^love those!  are those shells sown on the straps?


----------



## calisnoopy

Mithril said:


> Mithril and Labellover played hooky from work and met up at Valentino Boston! BTW, you can "set aside" items that will go on sale in June . Lots of rockstuds will go on sale Yay!
> 
> Here are our two bags:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 

nice nice!!! i was just in the area a couple blocks down at Chanel and Hermes today haha


----------



## myomyomyo

I'll be in Boston in three days! So sad I missed the opportunity


----------



## myomyomyo

Valentino Spring Colors! So pretty

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...6611996131.471760.177503626130&type=1&theater


----------



## Mithril

myomyomyo said:
			
		

> I'll be in Boston in three days! So sad I missed the opportunity



Well I live here; let me know if you want to meet.  The V store is closed on Sundays.  .  .

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Mithril

frick&frack said:
			
		

> ^so fun!  hope you two had a wonderful day!
> 
> ^love those!  are those shells sown on the straps?



Yes!! Lovely little shells, beads, pearls and a few crystals.  No idea on the season of these though.


Ladies, I have been bad-another bag is on the way!  Reveal coming.  .  .hint: exotic

Also I ordered the Valentino documentary and 2 books on his career.  .  .

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## marina230

Mithril said:


> Yes!! Lovely little shells, beads, pearls and a few crystals.  No idea on the season of these though.
> 
> 
> Ladies, I have been bad-another bag is on the way!  Reveal coming.  .  .hint: exotic
> 
> Also I ordered the Valentino documentary and 2 books on his career.  .  .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I am glad I do not live close to you and Labellover..... I would have to have 2-3 jobs, start taking calls from ER in order to support my habit. Whom I am kidding? I would love to live next to you girls!!!!!!


----------



## myomyomyo

Mithril said:


> Well I live here; let me know if you want to meet.  The V store is closed on Sundays.  .  .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Miss Mithril! I'd love to meet you!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Mithril said:


> Yes!! Lovely little shells, beads, pearls and a few crystals.  No idea on the season of these though.
> 
> 
> Ladies, I have been bad-another bag is on the way!  Reveal coming.  .  .hint: exotic
> 
> Also I ordered the Valentino documentary and 2 books on his career.  .  .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



  did you circle back after we left?  I have something coming too!!


----------



## Mithril

LabelLover81 said:
			
		

> did you circle back after we left?  I have something coming too!!



This one was an eBay buy; it will be hard to resist the sale bags at Valentino in June though.  .  .

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## LabelLover81

Who is hoping to get something in particular during the upcoming sales??


----------



## tanya t

LabelLover81 said:


> Who is hoping to get something in particular during the upcoming sales??



gonna sit this one out....hoping to get my first rolex or another j12....


----------



## LabelLover81

tanya t said:


> gonna sit this one out....hoping to get my first rolex or another j12....



Good for you T. Lord knows its hard!!


----------



## tanya t

soooo friggin hard!!!!!!
also...i have my eye on a prada bag....dont think it is going to sale though....


----------



## tanya t

Private sale started!!!! Happy shopping!!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

I think I'm gonna wait for the website. I have a one ime use code for an extra 20% off my entire order.


----------



## tanya t

LabelLover81 said:


> I think I'm gonna wait for the website. I have a one ime use code for an extra 20% off my entire order.



it's on web...u didnt get email???


----------



## LabelLover81

tanya t said:


> it's on web...u didnt get email???



Check your email. The whole story is there


----------



## tanya t

oh my....i want i want i want.....and my husband wants to kill me!!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

I know, usually my hubby is silent, but I think he will even have something to say.


----------



## marina230

I wish I would know what are you talking about, ladies..... Sale, off, where?


----------



## LabelLover81

marina230 said:


> I wish I would know what are you talking about, ladies..... Sale, off, where?



What?!? 

Dept stores are pre-saling now, and Valentino.com has 40% off and free shipping!


----------



## marina230

LabelLover81 said:


> What?!?
> 
> Dept stores are pre-saling now, and Valentino.com has 40% off and free shipping!



I figured out Valentino site by now, but promotion code did not work for me any way


----------



## LabelLover81

marina230 said:


> I figured out Valentino site by now, but promotion code did not work for me any way



What are you trying to buy?  Only works on certain items.


----------



## marina230

LabelLover81 said:


> What are you trying to buy?  Only works on certain items.



Actually, nothing. Just was playing around. They do not have my shoes size anyway and bags.... Nothing was saying and screaming must have even at 40% off. How about you?


----------



## LabelLover81

marina230 said:


> Actually, nothing. Just was playing around. They do not have my shoes size anyway and bags.... Nothing was saying and screaming must have even at 40% off. How about you?



I got my PVC rockstud   and a headband


----------



## marina230

LabelLover81 said:


> I got my PVC rockstud   and a headband



I did not see ANY PVC Rockstud!!!!!! Post picture for me, pretty, please!!


----------



## LabelLover81

marina230 said:
			
		

> I did not see ANY PVC Rockstud!!!!!! Post picture for me, pretty, please!!



I got the last one!  I will def post pics later.


----------



## tanya t

So i have my first Rolex on the way!!!! I am so excited!!!! 
But the Prada bag I have been lusting over just went on sale and my husband wants to kill me for even asking for it!!!! I cant help in though.... I feel guilty even asking but I still want it!!!!! How horrible is that???? Help!!!!


----------



## marina230

tanya t said:


> So i have my first Rolex on the way!!!! I am so excited!!!!
> But the Prada bag I have been lusting over just went on sale and my husband wants to kill me for even asking for it!!!! I cant help in though.... I feel guilty even asking but I still want it!!!!! How horrible is that???? Help!!!!



It does not hurt to ask. You never know....
Congratulation on your new Rolex! It took a while for me to find color face i wanted, but I love it. I went with a blue mother pearl color. You will enjoy it!


----------



## tanya t

Thanks marina.....I got the " I don't believe u just asking me that with a Rolex on the way" face..... This time of year is so hard to be good with all the sales etc....plus I think may/june is just my favorite time to shop with my anniversary, mothers day and my birthday!!!!! The stars always seem to be aligned for me to shop!!!!


----------



## marina230

tanya t said:


> Thanks marina.....I got the " I don't believe u just asking me that with a Rolex on the way" face..... This time of year is so hard to be good with all the sales etc....plus I think may/june is just my favorite time to shop with my anniversary, mothers day and my birthday!!!!! The stars always seem to be aligned for me to shop!!!!


 I tell you my little secret. This year I got my Mothers day present 2 month before, but my husband forgot about. So, I ask him (I was joking) where is my present? He asked me what do I want. I told him when I will find something I will let him know I am still thinking what I want.
My birthday and our anniversary is 2 days a part. Mistake from my part..... Way too close to each other to ask for 2 presents.


----------



## tanya t

I have pulled that trick more than once!!!! Lol my husband is a sweetie and l am very lucky to have all that I have... But I still want!!! There is a little devil sitting on my shoulder whispering order it order it!!!!  Actually he is yelling in my ear!!!! Help!!!!


----------



## marina230

I decided to skip this year sale or at least wait for a second cut. If you have 5 new bags in your closet and at least 10 pairs of new shoes you never did wear there is something wrong with you. I am realizing more and more I have a problem
We are going to dinner today with other couple and I do not know what to wear. If I would have less stuff it will be so much easier to choose.


----------



## LabelLover81

marina230 said:
			
		

> I decided to skip this year sale or at least wait for a second cut. If you have 5 new bags in your closet and at least 10 pairs of new shoes you never did wear there is something wrong with you. I am realizing more and more I have a problem
> We are going to dinner today with other couple and I do not know what to wear. If I would have less stuff it will be so much easier to choose.



Good for you Marina!  Just wait a few months and I'll be ready to pass along my goodies anyway.


----------



## LabelLover81

I saw this beauty at Nordstrom today. I like it, but I HATE that it's the same shape as Celine bags


----------



## marina230

I like your thinking!! I would rather shop in LL closet for sure any time!
Actually, I like this shape because Celine Phantom is so practical for me and I dream python phantom a lot....


----------



## Mithril

LabelLover81 said:
			
		

> I saw this beauty at Nordstrom today. I like it, but I HATE that it's the same shape as Celine bags



Agree this does NOT say Valentino to me.  

Marina is right one should enjoy what is already in one's closet: I know I do  I am like a kid in a candy store when I look over my Valentino collection and decide what to wear.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Mithril

marina230 said:
			
		

> I decided to skip this year sale or at least wait for a second cut. If you have 5 new bags in your closet and at least 10 pairs of new shoes you never did wear there is something wrong with you. I am realizing more and more I have a problem
> We are going to dinner today with other couple and I do not know what to wear. If I would have less stuff it will be so much easier to choose.



Ah Marina you are such a beautiful woman I am sure whatever you wore was lovely I have no doubt.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## RedRidingHood

Mithril said:


> Agree this does NOT say Valentino to me.
> 
> Marina is right one should enjoy what is already in one's closet: I know I do  I am like a kid in a candy store when I look over my Valentino collection and decide what to wear.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Agreed! I was just re-arranging my V shoe collection last night and I felt so happy looking at all the prettiness  Hehehe, still does not stop me admiring all of your collections and reveals... or stop me from shopping... 

But I figure, it makes me happy to look at beautiful things and to wear beautiful things. In the grand scheme of things, that's not a really bad problem to have. Just gotta watch the spending, though.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Hi all!  I wanted to share my Memorial Day Valentino adventures with all of you. Although I've been familiar with the brand Valentino for a long time, I never owned anything. A few years ago I saw the rosette ballet flats at Saks and NM and was smitten. But I have a hard time paying full price for anything, so I passed on them. A few months later, I saw the hot pink ballet flats on clearance on the Saks website for around $240, so I purchased them immediately! They are one of my favorite pairs of shoes, the leather is beyond amazing. And they are also extremely comfortable. I wish I had snagged them in other colors! When they arrived, I was so impressed with the red box and overall packaging. Beautifully done! 

Fast forward to months ago, when I was shopping with another tPFer in Nordstrom. I saw the coveted Rockstud New Dome Satchel in black. I just about died. I think I was actually purring when I held it.  However ... it was over my comfort zone price-wise and I wasn't working at the time, and without a sugar daddy, it wasn't going to happen. However, I never forgot that bag, and I stalked every website in creation to see if it would ever go on sale. 

Thank goodness for tPF and the speed of the internet! While I didn't get out to the stores to hunt down the bag, I did see on a couple of sites that the bag wasn't marked down, so I figured it was a fruitless endeavor. I did post that this was the bag I was looking for, and help was shortly on the way! 

Dear tPFer *alouette* kindly PMed me and said she was heading to her local Saks and would see if they had the bag. She took my number and texted me when she was at the store -- and yes, they had the bag! Although not in black, it was more of a neutral light beige, at 30% off and free shipping I didn't want to pass it up. I'm told it will ship on Thursday. 

Then, another tPFer to the rescue too! I got a PM from *authenticplease* who suggested that I email her SA at a Valentino boutique, where their sale prices were at 40% off. Unfortunately, the bag I wanted would not be going on sale, so this didn't work out. But now I know someone at the boutique for future purchases!

As if this wasn't enough excitement for a holiday weekend, I checked my email earlier today and saw the Bergdorf Goodman had just put its sale items on the site. And yes, there was my black Rockstud bag, for 40% off, free shipping, and no sales tax since there isn't a BG in my state! 

Now I have 2 bags on their way to me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I called Saks to see if they would price match BG ... no dice.  So I will need to see if I love the bag that Saks sends me later this week. If I do love it and want to keep it, I will call CS and see if they'll do a price adjustment. If not, I will see if the bag is still available on the BG website. It's a big difference in price without the price adjustment, and although I feel bad that the SA will lose the sale, in the end I need to get my bags at the best price possible. 

So that's my story! I look forward to posting pics!


----------



## Mithril

lorihmatthews said:
			
		

> Hi all!  I wanted to share my Memorial Day Valentino adventures with all of you. Although I've been familiar with the brand Valentino for a long time, I never owned anything. A few years ago I saw the rosette ballet flats at Saks and NM and was smitten. But I have a hard time paying full price for anything, so I passed on them. A few months later, I saw the hot pink ballet flats on clearance on the Saks website for around $240, so I purchased them immediately! They are one of my favorite pairs of shoes, the leather is beyond amazing. And they are also extremely comfortable. I wish I had snagged them in other colors! When they arrived, I was so impressed with the red box and overall packaging. Beautifully done!
> 
> Fast forward to months ago, when I was shopping with another tPFer in Nordstrom. I saw the coveted Rockstud New Dome Satchel in black. I just about died. I think I was actually purring when I held it.  However ... it was over my comfort zone price-wise and I wasn't working at the time, and without a sugar daddy, it wasn't going to happen. However, I never forgot that bag, and I stalked every website in creation to see if it would ever go on sale.
> 
> Thank goodness for tPF and the speed of the internet! While I didn't get out to the stores to hunt down the bag, I did see on a couple of sites that the bag wasn't marked down, so I figured it was a fruitless endeavor. I did post that this was the bag I was looking for, and help was shortly on the way!
> 
> Dear tPFer alouette kindly PMed me and said she was heading to her local Saks and would see if they had the bag. She took my number and texted me when she was at the store -- and yes, they had the bag! Although not in black, it was more of a neutral light beige, at 30% off and free shipping I didn't want to pass it up. I'm told it will ship on Thursday.
> 
> Then, another tPFer to the rescue too! I got a PM from authenticplease who suggested that I email her SA at a Valentino boutique, where their sale prices were at 40% off. Unfortunately, the bag I wanted would not be going on sale, so this didn't work out. But now I know someone at the boutique for future purchases!
> 
> As if this wasn't enough excitement for a holiday weekend, I checked my email earlier today and saw the Bergdorf Goodman had just put its sale items on the site. And yes, there was my black Rockstud bag, for 40% off, free shipping, and no sales tax since there isn't a BG in my state!
> 
> Now I have 2 bags on their way to me!
> 
> I called Saks to see if they would price match BG ... no dice.  So I will need to see if I love the bag that Saks sends me later this week. If I do love it and want to keep it, I will call CS and see if they'll do a price adjustment. If not, I will see if the bag is still available on the BG website. It's a big difference in price without the price adjustment, and although I feel bad that the SA will lose the sale, in the end I need to get my bags at the best price possible.
> 
> So that's my story! I look forward to posting pics!



Yay!!! That's wonderful.  Can't wait to see your pics.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## marina230

Wonderful story! It is so great you will have your dream bag or bags soon! I saw your posts looking for this bag, but unfortunately I am new to this world of Valentino as you are, so I am not much of help.
Which color did you order after all? I would love to have a red color, may be I will go to Nordstrom and see If they will match price. I have some gift certificate and it will be a big help. Otherwise I am not going to buy. Just got a new car a day ago ( went downsizing a big time and after years of sport cars really feel like an old lady)....good part I love my new payments. 
May be a new bag will cheer me up?


----------



## mga13

lorihmatthews said:


> Hi all! I wanted to share my Memorial Day Valentino adventures with all of you. Although I've been familiar with the brand Valentino for a long time, I never owned anything. A few years ago I saw the rosette ballet flats at Saks and NM and was smitten. But I have a hard time paying full price for anything, so I passed on them. A few months later, I saw the hot pink ballet flats on clearance on the Saks website for around $240, so I purchased them immediately! They are one of my favorite pairs of shoes, the leather is beyond amazing. And they are also extremely comfortable. I wish I had snagged them in other colors! When they arrived, I was so impressed with the red box and overall packaging. Beautifully done!
> 
> Fast forward to months ago, when I was shopping with another tPFer in Nordstrom. I saw the coveted Rockstud New Dome Satchel in black. I just about died. I think I was actually purring when I held it.  However ... it was over my comfort zone price-wise and I wasn't working at the time, and without a sugar daddy, it wasn't going to happen. However, I never forgot that bag, and I stalked every website in creation to see if it would ever go on sale.
> 
> Thank goodness for tPF and the speed of the internet! While I didn't get out to the stores to hunt down the bag, I did see on a couple of sites that the bag wasn't marked down, so I figured it was a fruitless endeavor. I did post that this was the bag I was looking for, and help was shortly on the way!
> 
> Dear tPFer *alouette* kindly PMed me and said she was heading to her local Saks and would see if they had the bag. She took my number and texted me when she was at the store -- and yes, they had the bag! Although not in black, it was more of a neutral light beige, at 30% off and free shipping I didn't want to pass it up. I'm told it will ship on Thursday.
> 
> Then, another tPFer to the rescue too! I got a PM from *authenticplease* who suggested that I email her SA at a Valentino boutique, where their sale prices were at 40% off. Unfortunately, the bag I wanted would not be going on sale, so this didn't work out. But now I know someone at the boutique for future purchases!
> 
> As if this wasn't enough excitement for a holiday weekend, I checked my email earlier today and saw the Bergdorf Goodman had just put its sale items on the site. And yes, there was my black Rockstud bag, for 40% off, free shipping, and no sales tax since there isn't a BG in my state!
> 
> Now I have 2 bags on their way to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I called Saks to see if they would price match BG ... no dice.  So I will need to see if I love the bag that Saks sends me later this week. If I do love it and want to keep it, I will call CS and see if they'll do a price adjustment. If not, I will see if the bag is still available on the BG website. It's a big difference in price without the price adjustment, and although I feel bad that the SA will lose the sale, in the end I need to get my bags at the best price possible.
> 
> So that's my story! I look forward to posting pics!


 
I'm so happy for you! What a great adventure, can't wait to see pics


----------



## LabelLover81

lorihmatthews said:


> Hi all!  I wanted to share my Memorial Day Valentino adventures with all of you. Although I've been familiar with the brand Valentino for a long time, I never owned anything. A few years ago I saw the rosette ballet flats at Saks and NM and was smitten. But I have a hard time paying full price for anything, so I passed on them. A few months later, I saw the hot pink ballet flats on clearance on the Saks website for around $240, so I purchased them immediately! They are one of my favorite pairs of shoes, the leather is beyond amazing. And they are also extremely comfortable. I wish I had snagged them in other colors! When they arrived, I was so impressed with the red box and overall packaging. Beautifully done!
> 
> Fast forward to months ago, when I was shopping with another tPFer in Nordstrom. I saw the coveted Rockstud New Dome Satchel in black. I just about died. I think I was actually purring when I held it.  However ... it was over my comfort zone price-wise and I wasn't working at the time, and without a sugar daddy, it wasn't going to happen. However, I never forgot that bag, and I stalked every website in creation to see if it would ever go on sale.
> 
> Thank goodness for tPF and the speed of the internet! While I didn't get out to the stores to hunt down the bag, I did see on a couple of sites that the bag wasn't marked down, so I figured it was a fruitless endeavor. I did post that this was the bag I was looking for, and help was shortly on the way!
> 
> Dear tPFer *alouette* kindly PMed me and said she was heading to her local Saks and would see if they had the bag. She took my number and texted me when she was at the store -- and yes, they had the bag! Although not in black, it was more of a neutral light beige, at 30% off and free shipping I didn't want to pass it up. I'm told it will ship on Thursday.
> 
> Then, another tPFer to the rescue too! I got a PM from *authenticplease* who suggested that I email her SA at a Valentino boutique, where their sale prices were at 40% off. Unfortunately, the bag I wanted would not be going on sale, so this didn't work out. But now I know someone at the boutique for future purchases!
> 
> As if this wasn't enough excitement for a holiday weekend, I checked my email earlier today and saw the Bergdorf Goodman had just put its sale items on the site. And yes, there was my black Rockstud bag, for 40% off, free shipping, and no sales tax since there isn't a BG in my state!
> 
> Now I have 2 bags on their way to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I called Saks to see if they would price match BG ... no dice.  So I will need to see if I love the bag that Saks sends me later this week. If I do love it and want to keep it, I will call CS and see if they'll do a price adjustment. If not, I will see if the bag is still available on the BG website. It's a big difference in price without the price adjustment, and although I feel bad that the SA will lose the sale, in the end I need to get my bags at the best price possible.
> 
> So that's my story! I look forward to posting pics!



Congrats 
Lori!

We love a good Valentino story!!


----------



## LabelLover81

I'm seeing so many new names lately!  I love it!!


----------



## lorihmatthews

marina230 said:


> Wonderful story! It is so great you will have your dream bag or bags soon! I saw your posts looking for this bag, but unfortunately I am new to this world of Valentino as you are, so I am not much of help.
> Which color did you order after all?



Thank you! So here's what I ordered. I got this color from Saks for 30% off and free shipping. However ... if I can't get them to price match Bergdorf Goodman, I will buy it somewhere else and return this one. Strangely, even Neiman Marcus' price is more than Bergdorf. 






I got this color from Bergdorf Goodman, 40% off, no sales tax and free shipping. There's about a $354 price difference between this bag and the bag from Saks. I wanted black more anyway, so if I only wind up keeping this one, I'm OK with that.


----------



## marina230

lorihmatthews said:


> Thank you! So here's what I ordered. I got this color from Saks for 30% off and free shipping. However ... if I can't get them to price match Bergdorf Goodman, I will buy it somewhere else and return this one. Strangely, even Neiman Marcus' price is more than Bergdorf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this color from Bergdorf Goodman, 40% off, no sales tax and free shipping. There's about a $354 price difference between this bag and the bag from Saks. I wanted black more anyway, so if I only wind up keeping this one, I'm OK with that.



Great bags! 354$ is a big difference, but if you really like lighter color it is worth of paying more to have what love and use more.


----------



## lorihmatthews

marina230 said:


> Great bags! 354$ is a big difference, but if you really like lighter color it is worth of paying more to have what love and use more.



I think I will get more use out of the black, which I am getting from BG, which is the cheaper bag. Hopefully if I love the lighter color I will be able to order it from BG and return the other more expensive one to Saks. $354 is just too much money for me to leave on the table, so to speak.


----------



## LabelLover81

lorihmatthews said:
			
		

> I think I will get more use out of the black, which I am getting from BG, which is the cheaper bag. Hopefully if I love the lighter color I will be able to order it from BG and return the other more expensive one to Saks. $354 is just too much money for me to leave on the table, so to speak.



How about ordering the lighter one online, and using on of their 10% off email sign up codes?  That would reduce the price difference to $200. Could you live with that?


----------



## lorihmatthews

LabelLover81 said:


> How about ordering the lighter one online, and using on of their 10% off email sign up codes?  That would reduce the price difference to $200. Could you live with that?



That's a very good idea! But the truth of the matter is that I have gone absolutely nuts with the sales this holiday. :shame: Not only did I buy the 2 Valentino bags, but I also bought a Michael Kors bag, a pair of Jimmy Choo flats, Miu Miu pumps, Stuart Weitzman pumps, and See by Chloe wedges. Then today at the Gap outlet I bought 3 cardigans, 3 pairs of pants and a pair of jeans. (As you can see I spend my money on bags and shoes, not clothes!)

I did just start a great job last week, so the money will be coming in, but nevertheless I do have to watch my spending -- the money is not infinite (until I win the lottery, ha ha). So I'm still not sure I can comfortably swing the expense of buying 2 Valentino bags.


----------



## marina230

LabelLover81 said:


> How about ordering the lighter one online, and using on of their 10% off email sign up codes?  That would reduce the price difference to $200. Could you live with that?



How  do you get 10% off? I never got one...
I ordered bag as well, but not sure if I will keep it. Love color, but not a price.


----------



## LabelLover81

lorihmatthews said:


> That's a very good idea! But the truth of the matter is that I have gone absolutely nuts with the sales this holiday. :shame: Not only did I buy the 2 Valentino bags, but I also bought a Michael Kors bag, a pair of Jimmy Choo flats, Miu Miu pumps, Stuart Weitzman pumps, and See by Chloe wedges. Then today at the Gap outlet I bought 3 cardigans, 3 pairs of pants and a pair of jeans. (As you can see I spend my money on bags and shoes, not clothes!)
> 
> I did just start a great job last week, so the money will be coming in, but nevertheless I do have to watch my spending -- the money is not infinite (until I win the lottery, ha ha). So I'm still not sure I can comfortably swing the expense of buying 2 Valentino bags.



Good for you!  I wish I had that sort of self control.


----------



## LabelLover81

marina230 said:


> How  do you get 10% off? I never got one...
> I ordered bag as well, but not sure if I will keep it. Love color, but not a price.



They email you one whenever you add a new email address to their distribution list. NO LIMITS!!  You can also buy them on eBay for $2


----------



## marina230

LabelLover81 said:


> They email you one whenever you add a new email address to their distribution list. NO LIMITS!! You can also buy them on eBay for $2


 Thanks for information! You are the best!!!!


----------



## myomyomyo

marina230 said:
			
		

> I decided to skip this year sale or at least wait for a second cut. If you have 5 new bags in your closet and at least 10 pairs of new shoes you never did wear there is something wrong with you. I am realizing more and more I have a problem
> We are going to dinner today with other couple and I do not know what to wear. If I would have less stuff it will be so much easier to choose.



Following your example, I decided to skip the sales...or I was resolved to until I saw a McQueen clutch on net a porter and I caved...


----------



## LabelLover81

Wow... You ladies are good!  So far I've gotten 5 items


----------



## LabelLover81

Okay 6 :shame:


----------



## myomyomyo

LabelLover81 said:
			
		

> Wow... You ladies are good!  So far I've gotten 5 items



Hahah I would go totally nuts but I'm really trying to pad the coffers to get my husbear a Phillippe Patek...sigh


----------



## LabelLover81

myomyomyo said:


> Hahah I would go totally nuts but I'm really trying to pad the coffers to get my husbear a *Phillippe Patek*...sigh



Wowza


----------



## myomyomyo

LabelLover81 said:
			
		

> Wowza



I know....sometimes I think of how much Valentino and McQueen I can buy with that kind of cash, but I'm trying very hard not to think in that currency....sigh


----------



## lorihmatthews

LabelLover81 said:


> Okay 6 :shame:


 
I will have to live vicariously through you. What did you get?


----------



## LabelLover81

lorihmatthews said:


> I will have to live vicariously through you. What did you get?



I'm hoping to reveal it all on Friday, but bags, an accessory, and shoes!!!


----------



## lorihmatthews

LabelLover81 said:


> I'm hoping to reveal it all on Friday, but bags, an accessory, and shoes!!!


 
Awesome. Can't wait to see pics!

My black bag should be here Thursday or Friday, and I'm guessing my tan bag won't make it here until the weekend. I will post pics too. Then comes the tough decision of whether to keep both!


----------



## LabelLover81

lorihmatthews said:


> Awesome. Can't wait to see pics!
> 
> My black bag should be here Thursday or Friday, and I'm guessing my tan bag won't make it here until the weekend. I will post pics too. Then comes the tough decision of whether to keep both!



oooo cannot wait!!!!


----------



## marina230

myomyomyo said:


> Following your example, I decided to skip the sales...or I was resolved to until I saw a McQueen clutch on net a porter and I caved...





lorihmatthews said:


> Awesome. Can't wait to see pics!
> 
> My black bag should be here Thursday or Friday, and I'm guessing my tan bag won't make it here until the weekend. I will post pics too. Then comes the tough decision of whether to keep both!



I was good till I saw Lori's live story of chasing bags and ordered one as well. But, I am not sure at all if I will keep it unless I  will be totally in love.
I am proud of myself not ordering anything from Net-A- Porter sale.


----------



## LabelLover81

marina230 said:


> I was good till I saw Lori's live story of chasing bags and ordered one as well. But, I am not sure at all if I will keep it unless I  will be totally in love.
> I am proud of myself not ordering anything from Net-A- Porter sale.



Oh good!  I feel better. We both know you're keeping it


----------



## lorihmatthews

Well allegedly my black dome bag is arriving from BG tomorrow ... and of course I'll be working during the day and it's the ONLY night this week I made plans to go out to dinner with a friend after work! 

I'm hoping I can sweet talk the apartment manager into signing for the package and putting it inside my apartment because I probably won't be home until at least 8 pm. She isn't supposed to sign for packages but she does for me because I give her homemade cookies and all my magazines after I'm done reading them.


----------



## LabelLover81

lorihmatthews said:


> Well allegedly my black dome bag is arriving from BG tomorrow ... and of course I'll be working during the day and it's the ONLY night this week I made plans to go out to dinner with a friend after work!
> 
> I'm hoping I can sweet talk the apartment manager into signing for the package and putting it inside my apartment because I probably won't be home until at least 8 pm. She isn't supposed to sign for packages but she does for me because I give her homemade cookies and all my magazines after I'm done reading them.



Good luck Lori!  There's nothing worse than seein that little stiky when you get home


----------



## lorihmatthews

LabelLover81 said:


> Good luck Lori! There's nothing worse than seein that little stiky when you get home


 
Yeah, if it only arrived on Friday instead of Thursday I'd be golden -- I work from home on Fridays. Figures!


----------



## LabelLover81

So excited... My biggest reveal EVER on Friday. I'm scheduling it for 4pm. Be there or BE SQUARE


----------



## marina230

LabelLover81 said:


> So excited... My biggest reveal EVER on Friday. I'm scheduling it for 4pm. Be there or BE SQUARE



I am canceling my hair cut appointment just to be here!!!! If you say biggest reveal it is must be HUGE!!!!


----------



## lorihmatthews

LabelLover81 said:


> So excited... My biggest reveal EVER on Friday. I'm scheduling it for 4pm. Be there or BE SQUARE



I'm assuming 4 pm eastern? That will be 1 pm my time (pacific). I may be in the office on Friday because I don't have access yet to our intranet outside of the office.


----------



## LabelLover81

lorihmatthews said:


> I'm assuming 4 pm eastern? That will be 1 pm my time (pacific). I may be in the office on Friday because I don't have access yet to our intranet outside of the office.



Yes!  Thank you for clarifying!  4pm ET. Hope you can make it!


----------



## LabelLover81

marina230 said:


> I am canceling my hair cut appointment just to be here!!!! If you say biggest reveal it is must be HUGE!!!!



LOL!  If u really have an appt, you shouldn't cancel... But it will be 6 fabulous Valentino items!


----------



## marina230

LabelLover81 said:


> LOL!  If u really have an appt, you shouldn't cancel... But it will be 6 fabulous Valentino items!



I am going on vacation to NC with my husband and dog (we will be driving), so I must be here in person for your reveal!!!! Good part is I will not spend money for 2 weeks!! 6 items????!! Lucky girl!!! I am sure I will love all of them.


----------



## RedRidingHood

LOL! Marina, bring your laptop/iPad to the hairdresser.


----------



## marina230

RedRidingHood said:


> LOL! Marina, bring your laptop/iPad to the hairdresser.



Ok, I will hold this live conference using my iPhone. This place does not have wi/fi . It would be great to have a web chat one day onTPF.
Live reveals, modeling pictures, what do you pair with.....
Just dreaming loud.


----------



## tanya t

Too funny!!! Leave it up to ashley to have a scheduled reveal!!!! Can't wait to see all your goodies!!!!


----------



## tanya t

I have a reveal... But it's not Valentino.... I will post later...


----------



## marina230

tanya t said:


> I have a reveal... But it's not Valentino.... I will post later...


Let me guess? Jewerly forum?
I will look after you today.


----------



## LabelLover81

tanya t said:


> Too funny!!! Leave it up to ashley to have a scheduled reveal!!!! Can't wait to see all your goodies!!!!



I can't help it. I might be a shopaholic, but I'm also type A personality.


----------



## lorihmatthews

ARGH! I knew this would happen. My apartment manager missed the FedEx delivery that had my black dome bag. 

_(writhes around on floor in mock pain)_

I guess I'll hope I can snag delivery tomorrow if I work from home.


----------



## LabelLover81

lorihmatthews said:


> ARGH! I knew this would happen. My apartment manager missed the FedEx delivery that had my black dome bag.
> 
> _(writhes around on floor in mock pain)_
> 
> I guess I'll hope I can snag delivery tomorrow if I work from home.



Oh nooooo!  I feel your pain... Trust me.  I'm writhing on the floor with you in solidarity


----------



## lorihmatthews

LabelLover81 said:


> Oh nooooo! I feel your pain... Trust me. I'm writhing on the floor with you in solidarity


 
Thanks. Seriously what could possibly be more important than signing for my bag today? NOTHING! None of her job duties are as critical as signing for my package! 

#firstworldgirlproblems


----------



## marina230

lorihmatthews said:


> ARGH! I knew this would happen. My apartment manager missed the FedEx delivery that had my black dome bag.
> 
> _(writhes around on floor in mock pain)_
> 
> I guess I'll hope I can snag delivery tomorrow if I work from home.



I feel your pain! What would really bother me!!! If you did promise to be there and sign, keep your promise! I am serious, it has nothing to do with a bag. No more cookies for her!!!


----------



## marina230

LabelLover81 said:


> Oh good!  I feel better. We both know you're keeping it



Got my bag and will send it back to BG after my vacation in 2 weeks. It is a coral color, but I really want lipstick RED!!!! 
Can not wait for LL reveals! You should host a mystery party, girl. You know how to keep suspense running on this forum! Two days not sleeping and dreaming is not good for older person like me. Next time take this in consideration, please!


----------



## lorihmatthews

marina230 said:


> I feel your pain! What would really bother me!!! If you did promise to be there and sign, keep your promise! I am serious, it has nothing to do with a bag. No more cookies for her!!!


 
Well technically it is not part of her job to sign for packages ... she just does it for me as a favor.  Our old management company used to sign for packages and lock them up until you were able to pick them up but this new management company doesn't do *anything*. They are the worst ever. But I'm totally at their mercy as a tenant. I can't wait to move and buy my own place where I don't have to answer to a management company!

I will call FedEx tonight and see if they will redeliver tomorrow ... hopefully I'll be able to work from home or maybe the manager will actually be at her desk to sign for it.

Maybe I should have cookies for FedEx?


----------



## LabelLover81

lorihmatthews said:


> Thanks. Seriously what could possibly be more important than signing for my bag today? NOTHING! None of her job duties are as critical as signing for my package!
> 
> #firstworldgirlproblems



Last Thursday I asked my ups guy when he was coming on Friday cause I was expecting a package. He said around 3. Well wouldnt you know, when I get home AT 2 there's one of those little slips.   you know I called ups right then and they sent him back!


----------



## LabelLover81

marina230 said:


> Got my bag and will send it back to BG after my vacation in 2 weeks. It is a coral color, but I really want lipstick RED!!!!
> Can not wait for LL reveals! You should host a mystery party, girl. You know how to keep suspense running on this forum! Two days not sleeping and dreaming is not good for older person like me. Next time take this in consideration, please!



  I just didnt want to do six separate reveals!  That's a waste of everyone's time.


----------



## lorihmatthews

LabelLover81 said:


> Last Thursday I asked my ups guy when he was coming on Friday cause I was expecting a package. He said around 3. Well wouldnt you know, when I get home AT 2 there's one of those little slips.  you know I called ups right then and they sent him back!


 
Whenever I call FedEx or UPS to ask them to redeliver they always tell me that they won't guarantee anything and it will depend on if they can reach the driver. Then they always act like I'm asking them to sacrifice their firstborn. Maybe they find it hard to keep up with all the deliveries since I live in the city.


----------



## marina230

lorihmatthews said:


> Whenever I call FedEx or UPS to ask them to redeliver they always tell me that they won't guarantee anything and it will depend on if they can reach the driver. Then they always act like I'm asking them to sacrifice their firstborn. Maybe they find it hard to keep up with all the deliveries since I live in the city.



Ladies, I enjoy your sense of humor! Reading your posts it is like being in best comedy club in town!


----------



## lorihmatthews

OK. So I stuck the FedEx sticky on the front door to my building. I signed it and asked the driver to please leave the package outside my door, NOT IN THE LOBBY. KTHXBAI. (Well I didn't write the last part.) If things are left in the lobby people seem to think that they're free merchandise up for grabs. A few years ago I ordered a pair of MBMJ mouse flats from NM and the driver left them in the lobby. Someone decided to take them. So I'm kind of paranoid. (Thankfully this story has a happy ending -- NM sent me a replacement pair.)

I'm also hoping to sneak out of work a little early today (shh!). I'm not set up to work from home yet but I'm sure I will be next week. Besides who wants to be stuck in an office on Fridays? Not me!

On another minor note of annoyance, a Saks store in AZ was supposed to ship out my other dome bag yesterday. Did they send me tracking info? OF COURSE NOT. Is it really too much to ask people to do their job these days? I mean it was bad enough that Saks wouldn't price match, but now I have to guess when my bag will arrive? And yes, they charged my Saks card!


----------



## lorihmatthews

UPDATE: FedEx has allegedly delivered my black dome bag from BG. I am going to scoot out of the office early so that it doesn't sit out for long. I'm hoping they left it outside my apartment door. The drivers usually know not to leave things in the lobby but sometimes we get substitutes and they get lazy and just drop the packages in the lobby.


----------



## marina230

lorihmatthews said:


> UPDATE: FedEx has allegedly delivered my black dome bag from BG. I am going to scoot out of the office early so that it doesn't sit out for long. I'm hoping they left it outside my apartment door. The drivers usually know not to leave things in the lobby but sometimes we get substitutes and they get lazy and just drop the packages in the lobby.



Poor Lori! It is almost like a triller with lots of suspense. I hope to see modeling pictures tomorrow.


----------



## lorihmatthews

marina230 said:


> Poor Lori! It is almost like a triller with lots of suspense. I hope to see modeling pictures tomorrow.



Well this story doesn't have the happiest ending as you know the bag arrived without the shoulder strap (saga in another thread for those who are unfamiliar). 

Hopefully I will have better luck with the other dome bag. Of course I have no idea when that's arriving because the SA from Saks still hasn't sent me the tracking info. Annoyed. 

I must say, my foray into Valentino handbags hasn't been quite what I expected!


----------



## LabelLover81

lorihmatthews said:


> Well this story doesn't have the happiest ending as you know the bag arrived without the shoulder strap (saga in another thread for those who are unfamiliar).
> 
> Hopefully I will have better luck with the other dome bag. Of course I have no idea when that's arriving because the SA from Saks still hasn't sent me the tracking info. Annoyed.
> 
> I must say, my foray into Valentino handbags hasn't been quite what I expected!



I know, I'm bummed youre having such a negative experience


----------



## lorihmatthews

LabelLover81 said:


> I know, I'm bummed youre having such a negative experience



Yeah, I must say I was hoping for better ... I'm going to text the Saks SA and ask her where the h*ll my other bag is at this point. Not sending me tracking info is unacceptable. I just bought a $1.5K bag from her, for pete's sake! Do the minimal follow up at least!


----------



## Fashion Seine

I saw those two beauties last week in Munich 

pictures by me, from my blog


----------



## lorihmatthews

I finally got the tracking for my light rockstud bag. It should be here tomorrow!

I still haven't decided what to do with the black one. I'm going to call CS when I get home and see if BG will send it out for repair and replace the missing strap.


----------



## LabelLover81

lorihmatthews said:


> I finally got the tracking for my light rockstud bag. It should be here tomorrow!
> 
> I still haven't decided what to do with the black one. I'm going to call CS when I get home and see if BG will send it out for repair and replace the missing strap.



Fingers crossed!


----------



## lorihmatthews

OK ... here's what BG is telling me about my black dome, which arrived missing its shoulder strap. 

They have raised their discount for my inconvenience from 10% to 15%. 

However ... they are telling me that *I* have to go to Valentino directly and see if they will give me a replacement strap. WTF? They are telling me they won't send the bag to Valentino for a replacement. What kind of CS is that, to make your customers run around for replacement parts?

I'm waiting for a CS rep to speak with a supervisor at BG ... stay tuned ...


----------



## LabelLover81

lorihmatthews said:


> OK ... here's what BG is telling me about my black dome, which arrived missing its shoulder strap.
> 
> They have raised their discount for my inconvenience from 10% to 15%.
> 
> However ... they are telling me that *I* have to go to Valentino directly and see if they will give me a replacement strap. WTF? They are telling me they won't send the bag to Valentino for a replacement. What kind of CS is that, to make your customers run around for replacement parts?
> 
> I'm waiting for a CS rep to speak with a supervisor at BG ... stay tuned ...



Hmmm, 20%off is pretty sweet!


----------



## lorihmatthews

LabelLover81 said:


> Hmmm, 20%off is pretty sweet!



They're only willing to give me 15% off total and that's if I just accept the bag as is, no shoulder strap.

The good news is that I convinced the CS rep to place an order for the missing strap directly from Valentino and have them ship it to me. 

The bad news is that BG won't guarantee that Valentino will provide a replacement strap. So the best thing I can do is just cross my fingers and hope that they send one.


----------



## marina230

lorihmatthews said:


> They're only willing to give me 15% off total and that's if I just accept the bag as is, no shoulder strap.
> 
> The good news is that I convinced the CS rep to place an order for the missing strap directly from Valentino and have them ship it to me.
> 
> The bad news is that BG won't guarantee that Valentino will provide a replacement strap. So the best thing I can do is just cross my fingers and hope that they send one.



Just thinking loud what I will do.... 15% of full price or discounted... Full price will be around 300$, discounted 180$. How much I will use a long strap? For example, I do not use a long strap at all on my bags. 
But, if you use a long strap and do not like a look without, you should return and wait may be another will come.


----------



## lorihmatthews

marina230 said:


> Just thinking loud what I will do.... 15% of full price or discounted... Full price will be around 300$, discounted 180$. How much I will use a long strap? For example, I do not use a long strap at all on my bags.
> But, if you use a long strap and do not like a look without, you should return and wait may be another will come.


 
It would be 15% off the discounted price. Which is fine. I wouldn't expect them to give me a discount on the full price, I'd expect the discount on the price I paid. 

I do use a long strap on my bags because I work downtown and I get on and off public transit daily. So sometimes I need my hands free. But I don't mind, I was just thinking this morning, how lucky am I that I get to take the cable car to work every day? 

For now I will just cross my fingers that BG manages to get a replacement strap from Valentino.


----------



## Mithril

lorihmatthews said:
			
		

> It would be 15% off the discounted price. Which is fine. I wouldn't expect them to give me a discount on the full price, I'd expect the discount on the price I paid.
> 
> I do use a long strap on my bags because I work downtown and I get on and off public transit daily. So sometimes I need my hands free. But I don't mind, I was just thinking this morning, how lucky am I that I get to take the cable car to work every day?
> 
> For now I will just cross my fingers that BG manages to get a replacement strap from Valentino.



Good luck let us know how that turns out.  Sorry you had a bad first V buying experience.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## LabelLover81

Okay so I have three more things coming this week, and then that's it!!!

















Maybe


----------



## LabelLover81

lorihmatthews said:


> It would be 15% off the discounted price. Which is fine. I wouldn't expect them to give me a discount on the full price, I'd expect the discount on the price I paid.
> 
> I do use a long strap on my bags because I work downtown and I get on and off public transit daily. So sometimes I need my hands free. But I don't mind, I was just thinking this morning, how lucky am I that I get to take the cable car to work every day?
> 
> For now I will just cross my fingers that BG manages to get a replacement strap from Valentino.



Any updates yet?


----------



## lorihmatthews

LabelLover81 said:


> Any updates yet?



I got 2 emails from BG -- one from them saying they didn't have any straps in their own stock, and a second one saying they're still waiting to hear back from the vendor. Still crossing my fingers. I absolutely need that strap though, especially since I'm taking the bag to and from work.


----------



## hoamechua

Mithril said:


> Good luck let us know how that turns out.  Sorry you had a bad first V buying experience.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Bluefly.com has the black bag on now...if you really like it, u could buy it from them then ^^!


----------



## frick&frack

hello ladies!  sorry I've been MIA lately...been busy.  someone reminded me that I need to keep up over here


----------



## LabelLover81

frick&frack said:


> hello ladies!  sorry I've been MIA lately...been busy.  someone reminded me that I need to keep up over here



You are forgiven


----------



## LabelLover81

So I want to say something. The reason I do my shoe reveals here instead of the V shoe clubhouse is because that thread should really be the rockstud clubhouse.   it used to be about all kinds of v shoes, but not so much anymore.


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> You are forgiven


^




LabelLover81 said:


> So I want to say something. The reason I do my shoe reveals here instead of the V shoe clubhouse is because that thread should really be the rockstud clubhouse.   it used to be about all kinds of v shoes, but not so much anymore.


^I agree.  I don't participate in that thread any more because of it.  I'm glad you show your shoes here.  IMO that thread belongs in the V forum anyway though.


----------



## Mithril

LabelLover81 said:
			
		

> So I want to say something. The reason I do my shoe reveals here instead of the V shoe clubhouse is because that thread should really be the rockstud clubhouse.   it used to be about all kinds of v shoes, but not so much anymore.



So maybe I should do my shoe reveals here too.  .  . I also have a killer bag reveal for tomorrow 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## marina230

If you see, I do not do any reveal except here. I post all my or almost all my goodies  in non-Valentino or do not do at all.
I feel my home is here and happy to share here only.  sometimes ago LL asked what did bring us new people here? Nice atmosphere and genuine ladies is my main reason!!!!


----------



## Mithril

marina230 said:
			
		

> If you see, I do not do any reveal except here. I post all my or almost all my goodies  in non-Valentino or do not do at all.
> I feel my home is here and happy to share here only.  sometimes ago LL asked what did bring us new people here? Nice atmosphere and genuine ladies is my main reason!!!!



I totally agree!  This is my favorite TPF place by far!

By the way, I just watched Valentino: The Last Emperor-what a great movie!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## MommiePugg

Just received my very first pair of Rockstud Peeptoe Platforms - got them in black patent and 30% off, no tax & free shipping from Bergdorf's.  The Valentino Boutique, NM, Nordstroms or Saks did not have this style on sale.  I think they were on sale as an error.  The only bad thing was when they arrived, they were not in a shoe box just a dust bag - very odd.


----------



## Mithril

MommiePugg said:
			
		

> Just received my very first pair of Rockstud Peeptoe Platforms - got them in black patent and 30% off, no tax & free shipping from Bergdorf's.  The Valentino Boutique, NM, Nordstroms or Saks did not have this style on sale.  I think they were on sale as an error.  The only bad thing was when they arrived, they were not in a shoe box just a dust bag - very odd.



Congrats!  That is odd-I would call and ask BG what's up.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## LabelLover81

Oh boy, I got two more hints from the NAP sale this morning!


----------



## ludmila

LabelLover81 said:
			
		

> Oh boy, I got two more hints from the NAP sale this morning!



Congrats! Is it shoes?? I also scored one pair yesterday night. My very first Valentino shoes!  I have a feeling we're gonna be shoe twins!


----------



## LabelLover81

Yes!


----------



## marina230

I got 3 pairs this morning from net_a porter, but non of them Valentino (no size 42 in them)


----------



## marina230

A little non -Valentino vent!! eBay sellers can drive you nuts! I am not LV fan, but like a clutch, did went to bin (price was very reasonable and I did not want to wait for another 50-80$) paid immediately. Later, got email from seller telling me she will not sent me a clutch because her mother wants it. You must be kidding me! It was on eBay for 10 days before! 

I told her about rules of eBay and she told me if I post a negative fb, she will do the same to me. Are you serious? Seller can not post negative to buyer, little girl.
I think the best way for me to fight against seller like this is not to cancel eBay transaction (let her pay eBay fees) and post negative.
I am against negative, put in this case, it will be well deserved.


----------



## LabelLover81

marina230 said:


> A little non -Valentino vent!! eBay sellers can drive you nuts! I am not LV fan, but like a clutch, did went to bin (price was very reasonable and I did not want to wait for another 50-80$) paid immediately. Later, got email from seller telling me she will not sent me a clutch because her mother wants it. You must be kidding me! It was on eBay for 10 days before!
> 
> I told her about rules of eBay and she told me if I post a negative fb, she will do the same to me. Are you serious? Seller can not post negative to buyer, little girl.
> I think the best way for me to fight against seller like this is not to cancel eBay transaction (let her pay eBay fees) and post negative.
> I am against negative, put in this case, it will be well deserved.




Same thing happened to me with a Valentino panther print rockstud!!  I did not cancel the transaction AND I left a neg. these sellers are unbelievable!!

You should def leave the neg. she deserves it!


----------



## amusedcleo

LabelLover81 said:


> Okay so I have three more things coming this week, and then that's it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe


 
We all know better :giggles:  and this place would be so much less enjoyable without all of your fabulous reveals!


----------



## amusedcleo

And speaking of reveals...I wanted to share all my lovelies from the past few weeks .  All of these are currently at my sister's house since I'm still in a place exactly what I imagine hell to be like  so sorry some are stock photos.  I'll start with my new shoes


----------



## amusedcleo

And now my bags!!!!!!  It's my first (and second) rockstud


----------



## amusedcleo

And finally my last two things!  Thanks for letting me share


----------



## LabelLover81

amusedcleo said:


> And speaking of reveals...I wanted to share all my lovelies from the past few weeks .  All of these are currently at my sister's house since I'm still in a place exactly what I imagine hell to be like  so sorry some are stock photos.  I'll start with my new shoes





amusedcleo said:


> And now my bags!!!!!!  It's my first (and second) rockstud





amusedcleo said:


> And finally my last two things!  Thanks for letting me share



DAMN WOMAN!!  You didn't even need that Maison!!! 

Those green espadrilles, size 41 from valentino.com?  Now I don't feel bad about stealing the Maison out from under you.  I was also eyeing the pink histoire AND the black rockstud pouch.... so we're even!   EXCELLENT HAUL!!!


----------



## lorihmatthews

No word yet on whether or not BG will be able to secure a shoulder strap for my black Dome. If they can't get me one, I'm sending the bag back. However ... I am using the light brown Dome bag and it's divine! I just love it.


----------



## LabelLover81

lorihmatthews said:


> No word yet on whether or not BG will be able to secure a shoulder strap for my black Dome. If they can't get me one, I'm sending the bag back. However ... I am using the light brown Dome bag and it's divine! I just love it.



Well I'm glad you love the brown one.  It's a fabulous bag!!!!


----------



## Mithril

amusedcleo said:


> And finally my last two things! Thanks for letting me share


 

Amazing!!  You have a fabulous collection with what you just bought!!  Major congrats, love them all.  Now we need to see mod shots.  .  .


----------



## Mithril

LabelLover81 said:


> Okay so I have three more things coming this week, and then that's it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe


 
:giggles::giggles:

I am sorry but I don't believe it!! Anyway, life is so much more fun with your reveals to look forward to. Don't go on a ban, or if you do make it a short one


----------



## Mithril

Fashion Seine said:


> I saw those two beauties last week in Munich
> 
> pictures by me, from my blog


 
I must have missed seeing these!!  Amazing!  Congratulations they are all so beautiful and will pair with anything.


----------



## Mithril

marina230 said:


> A little non -Valentino vent!! eBay sellers can drive you nuts! I am not LV fan, but like a clutch, did went to bin (price was very reasonable and I did not want to wait for another 50-80$) paid immediately. Later, got email from seller telling me she will not sent me a clutch because her mother wants it. You must be kidding me! It was on eBay for 10 days before!
> 
> I told her about rules of eBay and she told me if I post a negative fb, she will do the same to me. Are you serious? Seller can not post negative to buyer, little girl.
> I think the best way for me to fight against seller like this is not to cancel eBay transaction (let her pay eBay fees) and post negative.
> I am against negative, put in this case, it will be well deserved.


 
That is awful!! I agree with the negative feedback in this case.


----------



## Mithril

lorihmatthews said:


> No word yet on whether or not BG will be able to secure a shoulder strap for my black Dome. If they can't get me one, I'm sending the bag back. However ... I am using the light brown Dome bag and it's divine! I just love it.


 

Glad to hear one fab bag is working out!!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Still no word from BG on my shoulder strap. With every day that goes by it seems more and more like it will have to be returned.

However ... I carried my other Dome bag today again and I am still in love with it!


----------



## mga13

Ladies, the new Resort 2013 collection is fabulous! Check Valentino Through the Years - PICS ONLY Posts #261 and #262


----------



## SassieMe

Earlier, I was delighted to get one of my HG Valentino's validated here by LabelLover!  THANKS!  

I picked up the bag today at the post office today and LOVE it!  

Here it is!  

I was so excited about it that I sat in the car before shopping, changing out my bag.  I got compliments as soon as I walked into the first store.


----------



## SassieMe

Unfortunately, when I sat down later to grab a bite, the strap fell off the bag.  I looked and realized that the clasp has broken.  I'm attaching photos so that you can see what I mean.

I looked everywhere for the missing piece, but since I had been carrying it for a while by the double hand straps, it had obviously fallen out somewhere in the shopping center.

This makes me sick because I really love this bag.  I've never had a situation like this with eBay purchases, and don't know how to handle it.


----------



## SassieMe

I wrote immediately to the seller - who seems REALLY nice!

My question to you folks is, can I take this strap to Valentino for them to fix the strap?  I know that Chanel does that, but have never had a problem with my Valentino.  wahhhhh!  I LOVE this bag to pieces already!!!


----------



## marina230

It can be fixed really easy. All it require a little screw or even easier way it can be glue by using a crazy glue. I would just use a crazy glue.


----------



## SassieMe

marina230 said:


> It can be fixed really easy. All it require a little screw or even easier way it can be glue by using a crazy glue. I would just use a crazy glue.



I don't have the missing piece, the little screw that goes on the top.  I looked all over, but who knows where it fell off.


----------



## marina230

SassieMe said:


> I don't have the missing piece, the little screw that goes on the top.  I looked all over, but who knows where it fell off.



I had the same happen to my Indy Gucci and I just used a crazy glue and still works.


----------



## Mithril

SassieMe said:
			
		

> I don't have the missing piece, the little screw that goes on the top.  I looked all over, but who knows where it fell off.



Oh that is such a shame! This can be fixed though.  The V Boston  boutique has several trusted repair shops.  I will ask when I go there tomorrow or u can call 617-578-0300.  They won't repair bags not purchased there.

The bag is so beautiful!  You can still carry it by the short handles until the strap gets fixed though.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## SassieMe

marina230 said:


> I had the same happen to my Indy Gucci and I just used a crazy glue and still works.



Thanks, but I'm just concerned that the glue won't hold the weight of the bag, especially since I don't know what I'm gluing to what....


----------



## SassieMe

Mithril said:


> Oh that is such a shame! This can be fixed though.  The V Boston  boutique has several trusted repair shops.  I will ask when I go there tomorrow or u can call 617-578-0300.  They won't repair bags not purchased there.
> 
> The bag is so beautiful!  You can still carry it by the short handles until the strap gets fixed though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



THANKS so much for asking at the boutique for a repair shop!  I figured that the boutique wouldn't repair a bag they hadn't sold.  I had this problem with a Marc Jacobs clasp and because the bag was still less than 2 years old, they sent me the part and I took it to my jeweler to repair.  Took over 6 months to solve.

Still, I'm just so frustrated with the situation because the strap didn't even last an hour....


----------



## Mithril

SassieMe said:


> THANKS so much for asking at the boutique for a repair shop! I figured that the boutique wouldn't repair a bag they hadn't sold. I had this problem with a Marc Jacobs clasp and because the bag was still less than 2 years old, they sent me the part and I took it to my jeweler to repair. Took over 6 months to solve.
> 
> Still, I'm just so frustrated with the situation because the strap didn't even last an hour....


 
Hi SassieMe,

As suspected, the V boutique won't handle repairs of things not bought from them.  However, 2 good recommendations.  I noticed you live in MA: Cobbler Shop at Newton Center, 435 Centre St, Newton, MA 02458 617-527-9336 ask for Larry.

Also, Rago Brothers highly recommended.  They are online & repair/replace missing parts like yours, jewels, buckles, etc.  www.ragobrothers.com.  Brendan @ V says he has dealt with Tony or Hannah in the past.

I hope this helps.  Your bag is definitely worth the repair if you ask me.


----------



## SassieMe

Mithril said:


> Hi SassieMe,
> 
> As suspected, the V boutique won't handle repairs of things not bought from them.  However, 2 good recommendations.  I noticed you live in MA: Cobbler Shop at Newton Center, 435 Centre St, Newton, MA 02458 617-527-9336 ask for Larry.
> 
> Also, Rago Brothers highly recommended.  They are online & repair/replace missing parts like yours, jewels, buckles, etc.  www.ragobrothers.com.  Brendan @ V says he has dealt with Tony or Hannah in the past.
> 
> I hope this helps.  Your bag is definitely worth the repair if you ask me.



Mithril, you sweet thing!  Thanks so much for doing the investigation of this!  I really really appreciate it.  I would be delighted if it were as simple to repair as taking it in to Newton.  OMG! That is SO conveniently located to me.  And I agree, the bag is certainly worth it! 

I'm really busy next week, and will be able to get there the week after.  

Again, thanks!  You Valentino folks are the best!


----------



## Mithril

SassieMe said:
			
		

> Mithril, you sweet thing!  Thanks so much for doing the investigation of this!  I really really appreciate it.  I would be delighted if it were as simple to repair as taking it in to Newton.  OMG! That is SO conveniently located to me.  And I agree, the bag is certainly worth it!
> 
> I'm really busy next week, and will be able to get there the week after.
> 
> Again, thanks!  You Valentino folks are the best!



No problem; happy to help a fellow V lover.  

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## marina230

Yes, Mithril is an angel! Valentino is the nicest forum to hang out!


----------



## SassieMe

marina230 said:


> Yes, Mithril is an angel! Valentino is the nicest forum to hang out!



I agree totally!  You ladies are the best!


----------



## farrahmelanie

Hi there, 

I'm not sure if I'm posting in the right spot, I'm pretty new to the Valentino Forum. So if I'm in the wrong place, I do apologize.

Have any of you seen the valentino fringed bucket bag? It's currently on sale at yoox. I was wondering if there is a reason it's not such a popular style. I've searched the forum and there's no mention of it anywhere... 

http://www.allhandbagfashion.com/201007/valentino-fringed-leather-bucket-bag.html

here's the link to see the bag... I kind of like it... any thoughts would be welcome..

TIA Melanie


----------



## Mithril

farrahmelanie said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm posting in the right spot, I'm pretty new to the Valentino Forum. So if I'm in the wrong place, I do apologize.
> 
> Have any of you seen the valentino fringed bucket bag? It's currently on sale at yoox. I was wondering if there is a reason it's not such a popular style. I've searched the forum and there's no mention of it anywhere...
> 
> http://www.allhandbagfashion.com/201007/valentino-fringed-leather-bucket-bag.html
> 
> here's the link to see the bag... I kind of like it... any thoughts would be welcome..
> 
> TIA Melanie



Yes I remember this one fall/winter 2011 or maybe 2010.  Very cool rocker chic look I thought.  I thought it was a bit different from the more obviously feminine details (bows/flowers) on a lot of the detail bags and would guess that is why it doesn't get much attention.  Lovely bag if you ask me & would go with lots of things.  I think Mga13's Valentino Through the Years thread in reference section has it.

Welcome to Valentino!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## lorihmatthews

Still no word on my missing strap for my dome bag from BG. I called them a few days ago asking for a status update. They emailed their buyer 10 days ago and didn't hear back. Of course, no one proactively followed up. How do these people stay in business? And who waits 10 days for a follow up email? I asked them to follow up again but I still have no word. I am going to wait a few more days and if I get no answer, I'm going to send the bag back, unfortunately. 

The good news is that the other color has been getting a lot of use. It's a great bag.


----------



## SassieMe

Missing LabelLover!  Where is she these days?!?


----------



## marina230

I miss Labellover as well! I hope she has fun in Valenland!


----------



## SassieMe

marina230 said:


> I miss Labellover as well! I hope she has fun in Valenland!



What is "Valenland?"  Is she coming back soon?  Miss her!!!


----------



## marina230

SassieMe said:


> What is "Valenland?"  Is she coming back soon?  Miss her!!!



Ha, it was my little obraviation of Valentino land.. She must be playing with her new Valentino goodies.....


----------



## SassieMe

marina230 said:


> Ha, it was my little obraviation of Valentino land.. She must be playing with her new Valentino goodies.....



Hope so!!  Probably having a great time, too!


----------



## Mithril

Good morning ladies!  Who wants to see my latest Valentino?  Check in soon for a reveal!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## farrahmelanie

I'm here : )


----------



## SassieMe

Mithril said:


> Good morning ladies!  *Who wants to see my latest Valentino*?  Check in soon for a reveal!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Me!  Me!  Me!!!


----------



## Mithril

Here is a question:  What is your favorite Valentino design and why?  

Recently, I bought the movie about him (The Last Emperor and two style books).  Didn't really mention/show bags or shoes much at all.  However, when you go into the free online Valentino Museum (downloadable!!!) and look at the shows, bags seem to have come onto the runway really in the last two decades.  In his early work, accessories seemed to match outfits and not stand alone.    Then in the last couple of decades, handbags took off in the luxury market and became statement pieces like jewelry or Rolex watches.  

Anyway, I think I am most fond of the over the top bags (see my pythons: Vertigo, Fleur, Histoire, VaVaVoom and flower bags Red and White Leather Roses tote, Petales).  Why?  Well Valentino's motto as he puts it in the movie is to make women feel beautiful.  When I carry one of my beauties, I feel fabulous!  I feel like I am carrying a work of art.  

What do others think?


----------



## SassieMe

I'm relatively new to Valentino.  I bought my first last November, a medium red nuage.  OMG! I LOVE that bag!  It's so feminine and she's such a spot-light grabber, sassie thing that she is!  Recently I've allowed myself to wander into the petale territory, and bought a red patent dome.

I find that I also love all of the 'girlie' bags - the bows, petales, flowers - and kind of veer away from the rock studs.  They're handsome, but they're just not 'me'.


----------



## marina230

I am very new to Valentino as well. Just started few month ago. So far I have.
1. Teal Vertigo. My first one
2. Black Patent Histoire.
3. Red Patent Histoire.
4. Grey Petale
5. Calf hair large Petale
6. Aphrodite
7. Large Sequin Tote.
I love that all my Valentino bags scream I am a real woman bag, very Girly, but the same time very structural and I love attention. I am sure all of us get a lot of attention wearing such a gorgeous bags.


----------



## marina230

Did you see some Valentino Outnet.com? Shoes were gone in 30 sec. Literally, I did not even had a chance to see a size and it was sold out. Few bags, but I did not see anything special. Lots of dresses.


----------



## Mithril

marina230 said:
			
		

> Did you see some Valentino Outnet.com? Shoes were gone in 30 sec. Literally, I did not even had a chance to see a size and it was sold out. Few bags, but I did not see anything special. Lots of dresses.



Missed it, too bad.  I have never bought from them.  .  .

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## lorihmatthews

Still no word from BG about a replacement for my missing strap for my black dome bag. I'm going to have FedEx pick it up and return it. I've waited almost a month for a replacement and I just don't have the confidence that it will ever come. It's a total bummer because I love the bag. But I have been using the light brown one quite a bit and I love it, so it's not a total loss.


----------



## marina230

I send my coral back to BG. Just hoping to take a little break from new bags, but knowing myself it could be a hard task. Got some new shoes.....
Our princess LL missing for few days already. May be she went oversee to get some new bags?


----------



## tanya t

Label Lover is on a little break from the purse forum....:rain:.
I miss her.....


----------



## Mithril

Missing Labellover too.  .  .

However, on a positive note, I went to Stanley Korshak today as I'm in Dallas for a few days.  OMG!!! That place is awesome.  I did not buy any V, but I bought two sale Alexander McQueen pieces-will post when they come.  (Of course I shipped to save sales tax )

Anyway, I saw some of the new fall V bags really lovely.


----------



## marina230

Mithril said:


> Missing Labellover too.  .  .
> 
> However, on a positive note, I went to Stanley Korshak today as I'm in Dallas for a few days.  OMG!!! That place is awesome.  I did not buy any V, but I bought two sale Alexander McQueen pieces-will post when they come.  (Of course I shipped to save sales tax )
> 
> Anyway, I saw some of the new fall V bags really lovely.



I got McQueen clutch yesterday! What did you get? I want his bag and shoes!!! Also, would like to get VHB bag. Did they have some?


----------



## nascar fan

Mithril said:


> Missing Labellover too. . .
> 
> However, on a positive note, I went to Stanley Korshak today as I'm in Dallas for a few days. OMG!!! That place is awesome. I did not buy any V, but I bought two sale Alexander McQueen pieces-will post when they come. (Of course I shipped to save sales tax )
> 
> Anyway, I saw some of the new fall V bags really lovely.


Ooooo, Stanley Korshak, yes, that store is pretty amazing!  I live in the area but try to stay away ... far, far away!  3 of 4 of my Vs came from there.

Hi, everyone.

Sorry to hear that LL is on hiatus.  I hope she is ok.

I'm always in the MJ forum.  I will never break away from MJ, as much as I tried.


----------



## marina230

nascar fan said:


> Ooooo, Stanley Korshak, yes, that store is pretty amazing!  I live in the area but try to stay away ... far, far away!  3 of 4 of my Vs came from there.
> 
> Hi, everyone.
> 
> Sorry to hear that LL is on hiatus.  I hope she is ok.
> 
> I'm always in the MJ forum.  I will never break away from MJ, as much as I tried.



At least it is nice to hear you are ok even you do not spoil us with your company . You always can post your new bags in non-Valentino chat room. I would love to see your new goodies.
Stop by more often. Remember, you are part of this group forever!!


----------



## lorihmatthews

I am also a huge McQueen fan as well, I even went to the Met in NYC last year to see the exhibit. It was breathtaking. I have a small collection of silk skull scarves. One of them I bought about 4 years ago when I was in London at the store on Bond Street.

Still loving my light brown dome bag, though. I may even carry it today with me to a bridal shower.


----------



## nascar fan

marina230 said:


> At least it is nice to hear you are ok even you do not spoil us with your company . You always can post your new bags in non-Valentino chat room. I would love to see your new goodies.
> Stop by more often. Remember, you are part of this group forever!!


That is the sweetest thing you could have said!  Gave me goosebumps. 


That is a good idea, the non-V goodies.  I will do that.
Headed there now.


----------



## marina230

lorihmatthews said:


> I am also a huge McQueen fan as well, I even went to the Met in NYC last year to see the exhibit. It was breathtaking. I have a small collection of silk skull scarves. One of them I bought about 4 years ago when I was in London at the store on Bond Street.
> 
> Still loving my light brown dome bag, though. I may even carry it today with me to a bridal shower.



Somehow we all share the same taste to good stuff. I have 2 scarfs as well.
I went today to Nordstrom to a breakfast with my husband and while he had his first cup of coffee I was able to buy 2 pairs of Miu Miu, one Gucci saldals, one Gucci high heels and totally in love with Monolo shoes. They are a piece of art, but price....... On sale still will be a little over 1k (originally 2600$). I dream about this shoes for past few month, but can not see myself spending so much for shoes. I am so confused.......
Ladies, what should I do? They are my size which is impossible to find, but they are for sure a special occasion shoes. It could be wear for many years (actually not for so many I am almost 50 and who knows how long I will able to wear such a high heels).


----------



## nascar fan

marina230 said:


> Somehow we all share the same taste to good stuff. I have 2 scarfs as well.
> I went today to Nordstrom to a breakfast with my husband and while he had his first cup of coffee I was able to buy 2 pairs of Miu Miu, one Gucci saldals, one Gucci high heels and totally in love with Monolo shoes. They are a piece of art, but price....... On sale still will be a little over 1k (originally 2600$). I dream about this shoes for past few month, but can not see myself spending so much for shoes. I am so confused.......
> Ladies, what should I do? They are my size which is impossible to find, but they are for sure a special occasion shoes. It could be wear for many years (actually not for so many I* am almost 50* and who knows how long I will able to wear such a high heels).


Tish, tish!  I just turned 50 this month and see absolutely NO end to high heels!  (although my mother keeps warning me the time will come)

My advice, if they are returnable (which if they are at nords, they are), I say get them and then make up your mind.


----------



## marina230

nascar fan said:


> Tish, tish!  I just turned 50 this month and see absolutely NO end to high heels!  (although my mother keeps warning me the time will come)
> 
> My advice, if they are returnable (which if they are at nords, they are), I say get them and then make up your mind.



Noooo way! You are 50????? By looking at your modeling pictures I was thinking you are early 30!!!!!! You look amazing!!!!!!! I need to steal your youth secret. You are so tiny. I fight staying in shape every day, but age keep nocking on my door. It is getting so tiring....
So, you think I should get shoes. 2 years ago I did not see myself spending more than 350$ for a pair of shoes, last year I went up to 500$ a pair(and I am not talking about boots, I live in Miami). Now, almost 1100$...... Scary number for sure.
Coming back to your MJ. I did see mini one in store. I love leather and colors are so beautiful. Do not give me any ideas. Ok, give me any ideas! I have an open mind.
Truth is now since kids out of house, we live in my ocean front condo and rented house to other people. It is 2b and even we have 8 closets, I am running out of space to keep all my shoes, bags and other stuff.
I like to keep all my boxes and it is a problem.....


----------



## nascar fan

marina230 said:


> Noooo way! You are 50????? By looking at your modeling pictures I was thinking you are early 30!!!!!! You look amazing!!!!!!! I need to steal your youth secret. You are so tiny. I fight staying in shape every day, but age keep nocking on my door. It is getting so tiring....
> So, you think I should get shoes. 2 years ago I did not see myself spending more than 350$ for a pair of shoes, last year I went up to 500$ a pair(and I am not talking about boots, I live in Miami). Now, almost 1100$...... Scary number for sure.
> Coming back to your MJ. I did see mini one in store. I love leather and colors are so beautiful. Do not give me any ideas. Ok, give me any ideas! I have an open mind.
> Truth is now since kids out of house, we live in my ocean front condo and rented house to other people. It is 2b and even we have 8 closets, I am running out of space to keep all my shoes, bags and other stuff.
> I like to keep all my boxes and it is a problem.....


Oh, thank you, thank you!  I think it's in my genes.   My secret:  my husband wants to go out to eat all the time and I am a little picky about my food.  I worry about how they cooked it or if it's fresh or how much salt is in it or will I get food poisoning.  So I don't eat right.  Then at home I seem to want to eat a little bit but all throughout the day.  I guess it keeps me from eating big meals.  Heck, I don't know.

The shoes price tag is pretty high, I agree.  What are they?  
I have 3 pair of premium designer shoes and I don't think I will buy any at full price.  They just aren't worth it.  I have 2 MJs and 1 V.   The MJs are pretty comfy but the Vs are hell on wheels to walk in!

Your world sounds beautiful!  I couldn't imagine living with the ocean as my view.  How nice!  I am stuck in suburbia.  Ft Worth, actually.  Cowtown.  I'm serious, that's it's name.  "Cowtown."  How sad is that???????


----------



## nascar fan

My Valentino booties


----------



## marina230

nascar fan said:


> Oh, thank you, thank you!  I think it's in my genes.   My secret:  my husband wants to go out to eat all the time and I am a little picky about my food.  I worry about how they cooked it or if it's fresh or how much salt is in it or will I get food poisoning.  So I don't eat right.  Then at home I seem to want to eat a little bit but all throughout the day.  I guess it keeps me from eating big meals.  Heck, I don't know.
> 
> The shoes price tag is pretty high, I agree.  What are they?
> I have 3 pair of premium designer shoes and I don't think I will buy any at full price.  They just aren't worth it.  I have 2 MJs and 1 V.   The MJs are pretty comfy but the Vs are hell on wheels to walk in!
> 
> Your world sounds beautiful!  I couldn't imagine living with the ocean as my view.  How nice!  I am stuck in suburbia.  Ft Worth, actually.  Cowtown.  I'm serious, that's it's name.  "Cowtown."  How sad is that???????



They are Manolos. Originally 2600$. It is crazy!!!!! I was looking to find a picture, but they are really one of the kind! My all shoes are high end for a very simple reason. I work wearing very high heels. I run in my office between patients whole day long and must be comfortable. So, my work shoes are Dior, Prada, Miu Miu. They are the most comfortable for my huge size. I was trying saving money by buying less expensive shoes, but after one hours my feet were on fire! I never pay full price for shoes, usually I buy them twice a year on huge sale like 60% off, but still it is at least 300$ each pair.


----------



## nascar fan

marina230 said:


> They are Manolos. Originally 2600$. It is crazy!!!!! I was looking to find a picture, but they are really one of the kind! My all shoes are high end for a very simple reason. I work wearing very high heels. I run in my office between patients whole day long and must be comfortable. So, my work shoes are Dior, Prada, Miu Miu. They are the most comfortable for my huge size. I was trying saving money by buying less expensive shoes, but after one hours my feet were on fire! I never pay full price for shoes, usually I buy them twice a year on huge sale like 60% off, but still it is at least 300$ each pair.


 
That makes total sense.  

My problem is I try on shoes and think they feel great.  Then when I wear them they kill me.   Then it's too late to return.  If I buy expensive shoes and that happens, I'll be in a pickle.  

I know once I discovered expensive handbags, I never looked back.  I'd go bankrupt if I added good shoes to the mix.


----------



## Bonny

I see a big difference between the RED valentino and the Valentino...any difference to the purses? I want to own my very first one...but the one I want is no longer selling in reputable department or boutique stores


----------



## Mithril

marina230 said:


> I got McQueen clutch yesterday! What did you get? I want his bag and shoes!!! Also, would like to get VHB bag. Did they have some?


 
I got a beautiful jacket looks almost old English Victorian age in style and a pair of skull pumps.  I will post them when they come.  .  .I want to see your clutch too

What do you mean by VHB?  I am not always up on all abbreviations


----------



## Mithril

Bonny said:


> I see a big difference between the RED valentino and the Valentino...any difference to the purses? I want to own my very first one...but the one I want is no longer selling in reputable department or boutique stores


 
Well, I think there is a big difference in overall quality.  I haven't purchased any Red Valentino bags or shoes.  However, I do like their clothes when on sale 60% off like now   If you know which Valentino model you are looking for, you can post it in the in search of thread or PM me and I'll keep my eye out for an authentic one on ebay etc.


----------



## Mithril

nascar fan said:


> Ooooo, Stanley Korshak, yes, that store is pretty amazing! I live in the area but try to stay away ... far, far away! 3 of 4 of my Vs came from there.
> 
> Hi, everyone.
> 
> Sorry to hear that LL is on hiatus. I hope she is ok.
> 
> I'm always in the MJ forum. I will never break away from MJ, as much as I tried.


 
I do love your herd of stams: they are such a beautiful rainbow of colors-I have visited your collection several times it is so beautiful.  I keep eyeing the bright yellow stam at my local MJ boutique

I will say this about Dallas/Fort Worth: it is so nice there is parking everywhere and easy to walk in heels.  In Boston, maybe there is more to do, but getting there is a pain and parking is impossible.  The cobblestones are charming but very hard to walk on in any nice shoes: I usually stick to flats or wedges in the summer if I have to walk.


----------



## nascar fan

Mithril said:


> I do love your herd of stams: they are such a beautiful rainbow of colors-I have visited your collection several times it is so beautiful. I keep eyeing the bright yellow stam at my local MJ boutique
> 
> I will say this about Dallas/Fort Worth: it is so nice there is parking everywhere and easy to walk in heels. In Boston, maybe there is more to do, but getting there is a pain and parking is impossible. The cobblestones are charming but very hard to walk on in any nice shoes: I usually stick to flats or wedges in the summer if I have to walk.


This is all I know, so I never realize other places are so different.  
We are a little spread out down here.  Dallas/Fort Worth is one big double metroplex.  I bet it takes 2 hours to drive from one end to the other, and that's on open highway at posted speed!
I took a 3-hr road trip for work the other day, headed to kind of the middle of TX.  After driving 3 hrs, I saw a sign that said El Paso was another 500-something miles!  I couldn't believe it.  That's a long way across!


----------



## Bonny

Mithril said:


> Well, I think there is a big difference in overall quality.  I haven't purchased any Red Valentino bags or shoes.  However, I do like their clothes when on sale 60% off like now   If you know which Valentino model you are looking for, you can post it in the in search of thread or PM me and I'll keep my eye out for an authentic one on ebay etc.


Thank you! Any Valentino petales or flowers tot or hobo!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Well, it's a sad day, my black dome bag (sans shoulder strap) got picked up by FedEx to be returned to Bergdorf Goodman. I waited a full month for them to communicate with their buyer to get a replacement strap and allegedly the buyer never got back to them. I think that's total BS. It's a bummer because I loved the bag. But I absolutely need the shoulder strap. At least I still have the light brown one, which I use quite often.


----------



## marina230

There is something wrong with BG! I just got McQueen clutch and it is defected! A magnet on one side is not working! So,I can not use this clutch and have to send it back! So, I think I am done with BG......


----------



## Mithril

lorihmatthews said:
			
		

> Well, it's a sad day, my black dome bag (sans shoulder strap) got picked up by FedEx to be returned to Bergdorf Goodman. I waited a full month for them to communicate with their buyer to get a replacement strap and allegedly the buyer never got back to them. I think that's total BS. It's a bummer because I loved the bag. But I absolutely need the shoulder strap. At least I still have the light brown one, which I use quite often.






			
				marina230 said:
			
		

> There is something wrong with BG! I just got McQueen clutch and it is defected! A magnet on one side is not working! So,I can not use this clutch and have to send it back! So, I think I am done with BG......



Oh this is bad!  Totally justified to send them back!  A few years ago I bought a Miu Miu paillettes tote it was and is beautiful but it arrived in a Prada duster instead of Miu Miu-at the time I sent an email (no reply) but decided to leave it alone.  However, with your poor experiences, I guess attention to detail is not BG these days.  I wonder if you wrote a letter to management snail mail if it would yield any results?

Good luck with the returns.  .  .


----------



## marina230

Actually, I have a good news after all. My husband told me he can fix it very easy with tiny piece of Velcro. I called them and explain situation. They offer 45$ back, I decided to take their offer and keep a clutch. So, after all it cost me 270$ and I love this clutch. I have one  black McQueen scarf, one white scarf and this clutch will go perfect with both of them. Now, I need shoes!


----------



## SassieMe

marina230 said:


> Actually, I have a good news after all. My husband told me he can fix it very easy with tiny piece of Velcro. I called them and explain situation. They offer 45$ back, I decided to take their offer and keep a clutch. So, after all it cost me 270$ and I love this clutch. I have one  black McQueen scarf, one white scarf and this clutch will go perfect with both of them. *Now, I need shoes!*



:giggles::giggles: I understand that completely!


----------



## LoveLVbags

I just bought two Valentino bags, Which one would you vote for?  Thanks

First one is Valentino Rockstub Dome bag in coral color.
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product.jsp?itemId=prod139500040

Second one is Valentino Leather Lace Demetra Bag in brown color
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product.jsp?itemId=prod132320009


----------



## marina230

My personal choice is Rockstud. Great deal!!!


----------



## Mithril

I vote Demetra!  Both beautiful though.


----------



## marina230

So far 1:1. Keep both!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Annnnnd .... I just got an email from Bergdorf Goodman today. They are shipping the shoulder strap for my dome bag that arrived without one. Unfortunately, I already shipped the bag back. What a disaster.

So now instead of a bag without a strap I have a strap without a bag.


----------



## marina230

lorihmatthews said:


> Annnnnd .... I just got an email from Bergdorf Goodman today. They are shipping the shoulder strap for my dome bag that arrived without one. Unfortunately, I already shipped the bag back. What a disaster.
> 
> So now instead of a bag without a strap I have a strap without a bag.



What a strange store. There is no communication. By any chance can they track your bag and send it back to you? I know it is possible with NM because of return labels, but not sure with BG.
Sorry to hear for all this troubles. There will be another bag for you.


----------



## jana007

Guuuuys!!!

What do you think about this one?? 
I'm really crazy about it and considering buying it.
It's &#8364;4000, should I?


----------



## marina230

jana007 said:


> Guuuuys!!!
> 
> What do you think about this one??
> I'm really crazy about it and considering buying it.
> It's 4000, should I?



I am sure it is a beautiful bag, but it cost almost 6000$. Insane....at least for me.


----------



## jana007

I know... That's why I'm doubting.
The original price was 9000 dollars, can you imagine?
It's my friend's bag (it's brand new), so I still have time to decide..


----------



## nascar fan

jana007 said:


> I know... That's why I'm doubting.
> The original price was 9000 dollars, can you imagine?
> It's my friend's bag (it's brand new), so I still have time to decide..


No, I could not imagine a $9,000 bag, no matter what kind or what it is made of.
But it's all relative. If the price is worth it to you, get it. If you are in doubt, don't get it.
Hopefully, since it's a friend's bag, if you get it and change your mind, she will understand and take it back.


----------



## Mithril

jana007 said:
			
		

> Guuuuys!!!
> 
> What do you think about this one??
> I'm really crazy about it and considering buying it.
> It's &euro;4000, should I?



I think it is all relative: if you have the money and would spend it anyway on something else and you love the bag, go for it.  However, for a used bag, I would think you could get a better deal even for croc.  If you are unsure, WAIT.  There are always more bags and endless resellers these days.  .  .


----------



## Mithril

lorihmatthews said:
			
		

> Annnnnd .... I just got an email from Bergdorf Goodman today. They are shipping the shoulder strap for my dome bag that arrived without one. Unfortunately, I already shipped the bag back. What a disaster.
> 
> So now instead of a bag without a strap I have a strap without a bag.



Oh dear.  Well if u want the bag, I would see if they can send it back to you.  .  .


----------



## lorihmatthews

marina230 said:


> What a strange store. There is no communication. By any chance can they track your bag and send it back to you? I know it is possible with NM because of return labels, but not sure with BG.
> Sorry to hear for all this troubles. There will be another bag for you.





Mithril said:


> Oh dear.  Well if u want the bag, I would see if they can send it back to you.  .  .



I'm kind of paranoid to call them and ask for the bag back until I actually have the shoulder strap in hand, which won't be until the end of the week. There are a few black dome bags on eBay but of course they're listed for way over what I paid for the bag on sale. And I just can't see paying retail when I paid so much less.


----------



## marina230

Waiting for my bag # 8...... I am talking it will be my # 8 in Valentino.......since.........8 months ago. One bag a month...... Oh, no!!!!!!! It will be # 9!!! (not mention other bags and shoes). I do not think it will be an early retirement for me.
I guess denial is a bliss.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Guess what arrived today? 

Now I officially have a strap without a bag.

I'm writing a LONG letter to the VP of Customer Care at Bergdorf Goodman shortly. 

Ironically, my account was credited for the return of the bag today.


----------



## nascar fan

marina230 said:


> Waiting for my bag # 8...... I am talking it will be my # 8 in Valentino.......since.........8 months ago. One bag a month...... Oh, no!!!!!!! It will be # 9!!! (not mention other bags and shoes). I do not think it will be an early retirement for me.
> I guess denial is a bliss.


Ah, who needs to retire early.  You would get bored.


----------



## marina230

nascar fan said:


> Ah, who needs to retire early.  You would get bored.



Try me!!! I will not be bored at all.  just between Valentino forum and other forums it is a full time job!


----------



## Mithril

marina230 said:


> Try me!!! I will not be bored at all. just between Valentino forum and other forums it is a full time job!


 

I am no where close to retirement but am already looking forward to it.  I love my work, but I hate that I never have enough time for all the other things I want to do in life.  .  .like TPF (Valentino forum of course) 

Can't wait to see Marina's new bag


----------



## nascar fan

marina230 said:


> Try me!!! I will not be bored at all. just between Valentino forum and other forums it is a full time job!


I agree with that!  
Between online browsing for the perfect bag, tpf'g, who has time for work!

Oh, and I always have the shop-at-home tv on in the background.  
I think I have a shopping problem.
And then I get mad when the SAs don't notify me immediately when something I want pops up.  I have to chase it down.


----------



## mga13

Hi ladies! It's been a while since I last logged in (work keept me busy) I missed you guys! 

I have a few new things to share, I'll do a reveal tomorrow .


----------



## marina230

mga13 said:


> Hi ladies! It's been a while since I last logged in (work keept me busy) I missed you guys!
> 
> I have a few new things to share, I'll do a reveal tomorrow .



Finally, you are back!!!!! We missed you a lot!!!!!!


----------



## Mithril

mga13 said:
			
		

> Hi ladies! It's been a while since I last logged in (work keept me busy) I missed you guys!
> 
> I have a few new things to share, I'll do a reveal tomorrow .



Yay!!  Can't wait to see.  Good to have you around.  I have a few things on the way too.  .  .


----------



## amusedcleo

It's been a while since I've posted any of my purchases but wanted to share my latest addition.  I have no idea what season it is from and I can't recall seeing one like it but I love it nontheless!  If any of you ladies have an idea I'd love to know


----------



## marina230

amusedcleo said:


> It's been a while since I've posted any of my purchases but wanted to share my latest addition.  I have no idea what season it is from and I can't recall seeing one like it but I love it nontheless!  If any of you ladies have an idea I'd love to know



Gorgeous!!!!!! Did you get from Yoox? And I want a modeling pictures!!!!


----------



## mga13

amusedcleo said:


> It's been a while since I've posted any of my purchases but wanted to share my latest addition. I have no idea what season it is from and I can't recall seeing one like it but I love it nontheless! If any of you ladies have an idea I'd love to know


 
Gorgeous! The leather must be divine! I think it comes from 2010, if I remember correctly.


----------



## lorihmatthews

I've been seeing a LOT of rockstud items suddenly on eBay. Why is that? Did all the items go to outlets or something?


----------



## Mithril

lorihmatthews said:
			
		

> I've been seeing a LOT of rockstud items suddenly on eBay. Why is that? Did all the items go to outlets or something?



No idea; I agree though.


----------



## Mithril

I am attending a dinner dance at the Breakers at the Newport Mansions.  DH is going in a Valentino Uomo tux I found on eBay for $125.  

Here is my outfit-got the V dress 60% off in the spring sale.    The shoes are so comfy & I love the descending size rockstuds on the heels.

I am so excited!!!!


----------



## marina230

Mithril said:


> I am attending a dinner dance at the Breakers at the Newport Mansions.  DH is going in a Valentino Uomo tux I found on eBay for $125.
> 
> Here is my outfit-got the V dress 60% off in the spring sale.    The shoes are so comfy & I love the descending size rockstuds on the heels.
> 
> I am so excited!!!!



WOW!!!!! You look like a model from Valentino show!!! What a great combo! This red lace dress is absolutely breathtaking!!!


----------



## lorihmatthews

You look stunning *Mithril*!

I am going to keep my eye on the items on eBay -- there are a lot of goodies but most of them are overpriced.


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Wow! The dress looks stunning on you. The shoes just make it perfect


----------



## Katiesmama

Today I officially became a Valentino club member!  My Black Catch Satchel arrived (from Yoogie's).  I love it.   The leather is glove soft, the bag supposedly has a light scuff mark on the back but I'm darned if I can find it.  The gray satin lining is immaculate.  I am so thrilled!   If I ever master the art of taking pics and uploading them, I'll post a pic.   This bag is beautiful!!!


----------



## marina230

Katiesmama said:


> Today I officially became a Valentino club member!  My Black Catch Satchel arrived (from Yoogie's).  I love it.   The leather is glove soft, the bag supposedly has a light scuff mark on the back but I'm darned if I can find it.  The gray satin lining is immaculate.  I am so thrilled!   If I ever master the art of taking pics and uploading them, I'll post a pic.   This bag is beautiful!!!



Pictures please!!!:welcome2::welcome2::welcome2: to the club!!!


----------



## marina230

Katiesmama said:


> Today I officially became a Valentino club member!  My Black Catch Satchel arrived (from Yoogie's).  I love it.   The leather is glove soft, the bag supposedly has a light scuff mark on the back but I'm darned if I can find it.  The gray satin lining is immaculate.  I am so thrilled!   If I ever master the art of taking pics and uploading them, I'll post a pic.   This bag is beautiful!!!



Pictures please!!!:welcome2::welcome2::welcome2: to the club!!!


----------



## Mithril

Katiesmama said:
			
		

> Today I officially became a Valentino club member!  My Black Catch Satchel arrived (from Yoogie's).  I love it.   The leather is glove soft, the bag supposedly has a light scuff mark on the back but I'm darned if I can find it.  The gray satin lining is immaculate.  I am so thrilled!   If I ever master the art of taking pics and uploading them, I'll post a pic.   This bag is beautiful!!!



Congrats!  Beautiful bag; agree with Marina pla post some pics!


----------



## Katiesmama

Thanks, Marina and Mithril.....I'm so happy to be here with all of you!!


----------



## lorihmatthews

How funny -- there is a black rockstud dome bag on eBay right now that is missing a shoulder strap. I wonder if it's the one I wound up returning???

I'm keeping my eye on it ... still waiting on a job offer ... if something comes through I think I will get it ... at least I'll have a shoulder strap waiting for it!


----------



## marina230

lorihmatthews said:


> How funny -- there is a black rockstud dome bag on eBay right now that is missing a shoulder strap. I wonder if it's the one I wound up returning???
> 
> I'm keeping my eye on it ... still waiting on a job offer ... if something comes through I think I will get it ... at least I'll have a shoulder strap waiting for it!



Actually, I was thinking about you with this one. I am sure it will go down in price because of missing strap or you may offer her to buy it from you. I saw I believe 3 month ago a red one with missing strap for $700.


----------



## lorihmatthews

marina230 said:


> Actually, I was thinking about you with this one. I am sure it will go down in price because of missing strap or you may offer her to buy it from you. I saw I believe 3 month ago a red one with missing strap for $700.



Did you see it on eBay or in a retail store/outlet? I'm guessing the bag the woman is selling on eBay probably came from an outlet.


----------



## marina230

lorihmatthews said:


> Did you see it on eBay or in a retail store/outlet? I'm guessing the bag the woman is selling on eBay probably came from an outlet.



I did see on eBay. Last time I was in outlet was 7 month ago. I will go there probably before Black Friday for a pre-sale.
I agree, by looking on tag, it did come from outlet.


----------



## lorihmatthews

The dome bag that's missing its strap is still on eBay with no bidders. I'm still waiting on a job offer but when I do have money coming in again I think I'm going to see if the seller will part with it for less. After all, I have a shoulder strap that is getting lonely without a bag to call its own!


----------



## Mithril

lorihmatthews said:
			
		

> The dome bag that's missing its strap is still on eBay with no bidders. I'm still waiting on a job offer but when I do have money coming in again I think I'm going to see if the seller will part with it for less. After all, I have a shoulder strap that is getting lonely without a bag to call its own!



Fingers double crossed for you on the job offer!  I agree the strap needs a bag


----------



## lorihmatthews

Mithril said:


> Fingers double crossed for you on the job offer!  I agree the strap needs a bag



Thank you!

I can hear the strap sniffling in my armoire ... it's so lonely ...


----------



## Mithril

Ladies, I went to Valentino yesterday and got some goodies-I will post to tonight along with some eBay gems I haven't shared yet


----------



## marina230

I got a small Valentino today. My new V sunglasses! From Nordstrom Rock for 58$!!
they are oversize and I love them! And of course, more non-Valentino stuff from other stores. Some Sergio Rossi shoes, McQueen dresses. Will post pictures later.


----------



## Mithril

marina230 said:
			
		

> I got a small Valentino today. My new V sunglasses! From Nordstrom Rock for 58$!!
> they are oversize and I love them! And of course, more non-Valentino stuff from other stores. Some Sergio Rossi shoes, McQueen dresses. Will post pictures later.



Yay!  What a deal!  We need to see pics


----------



## Mithril

Did you all know Valentino got sold recently to a royal family in Qatar?  Mayhoola.  First word in July, deal final recently.  SAs seem happy, feel the new owners committed to the brand & not planning any major changes.

Anyone else hear anything?


----------



## marina230

Mithril said:


> Did you all know Valentino got sold recently to a royal family in Qatar?  Mayhoola.  First word in July, deal final recently.  SAs seem happy, feel the new owners committed to the brand & not planning any major changes.
> 
> Anyone else hear anything?



I did not hear anything, but as you know I get all my information on Valentino from you. Past year  all I am reading is Valentino forum on TPF and couple of books


----------



## marina230

My doorman is making fun of me. Every day I get some package.


----------



## SassieMe

marina230 said:


> My doorman is making fun of me. Every day I get some package.



 I love this! No one knows your shopping habits like your doorman!!


----------



## marina230

SassieMe said:


> I love this! No one knows your shopping habits like your doorman!!



Just want to share my new discovery!!! This should go to non- Valentino section. I usually never believe any information about creams, serums or other stuff for face. But, this is amazing!!!!! Aroma Pacific lifting contour serum and lifting cream took away small wrinkles from my face instantly!!
All this week I get a little packages with this line


----------



## lorihmatthews

The black dome bag I want is still on eBay. It's the one the seller is trying to sell without the shoulder strap. I will keep stalking the listing because she wants $1300 for it which is too much.


----------



## marina230

lorihmatthews said:


> The black dome bag I want is still on eBay. It's the one the seller is trying to sell without the shoulder strap. I will keep stalking the listing because she wants $1300 for it which is too much.



Some times I am wondering about sellers on eBay and their unrealistic prices.
You have time to wait. Plus, there is going to be another sale in two month.


----------



## marina230

We went out for a dinner and I was wearing my new McQueen dress, animal print calf hair Valentino Petal tote and Sergio Rossi dark green suede shoes. My husband said it is one of my best outfit. Little does he knows how much did I pay for this and how much more outfits I have hidden in my closet.
Tomorrow we are going for Bday party. I am planning to wear my black Valentino dress and I am not sure about bag and shoes.
It was much easier in my younger days. One dress, one bag and one pair of shoes.


----------



## mga13

marina230 said:


> We went out for a dinner and I was wearing my new McQueen dress, animal print calf hair Valentino Petal tote and Sergio Rossi dark green suede shoes. My husband said it is one of my best outfit. Little does he knows how much did I pay for this and how much more outfits I have hidden in my closet.
> Tomorrow we are going for Bday party. I am planning to wear my black Valentino dress and I am not sure about bag and shoes.
> It was much easier in my younger days. One dress, one bag and one pair of shoes.


 
I bet your outfit was amazing. I totally understand what you mean about it being easier in the younger days, but we Valentino ladies have the chic-factor in our veins, so we'll always come up with sometimg ultra glamurous!


----------



## Mithril

marina230 said:
			
		

> We went out for a dinner and I was wearing my new McQueen dress, animal print calf hair Valentino Petal tote and Sergio Rossi dark green suede shoes. My husband said it is one of my best outfit. Little does he knows how much did I pay for this and how much more outfits I have hidden in my closet.
> Tomorrow we are going for Bday party. I am planning to wear my black Valentino dress and I am not sure about bag and shoes.
> It was much easier in my younger days. One dress, one bag and one pair of shoes.



Sounds amazing-you are teasing us with all this talk & no mod shots

I have much more fun with my outfits now than when I was younger.  I think that is a good thing about getting older.  In my college days, no one dressed up all jeans/t-shirts/backpacks.  Nights out not much more.


----------



## marina230

Mithril said:


> Sounds amazing-you are teasing us with all this talk & no mod shots
> 
> I have much more fun with my outfits now than when I was younger.  I think that is a good thing about getting older.  In my college days, no one dressed up all jeans/t-shirts/backpacks.  Nights out not much more.



I know, I am very, very bad with modeling pictures. I do not have a large mirror as you and my husband takes the worst pictures. I really mean it. He is the best husband and world worst photographer. I guess, I can not have it all.
For past couple of days I was not in the best mood. It is all work related, but it does affect me (I do not know why and I should get used to that common sense is not so common after all).
Anyway, I came home today after spinning with my husband and started trying different options with scarfs, jackets, bag, shoes and guess what? I feel much better!!!
I told my husband it is my therapy. Instead of going to sessions and pay 250$ an hour I would rather spend on my bags, shoes and other stuff.
Sometimes I feel like walking away from my job. I love what I do, I love my patients, but working around young or not so young problematic ladies is not fun.
Sometimes, I feel like it is my fault for having a great husband, great kids and I am  some how responsible for their problems. So tired to hear you are so lucky (like I won a lotto)! Lucky???? You must be kidding me. It has nothing to do with luck. I came here 24 years ago with 200$ dollars, no English, new born baby, 250 lb, and had to go back to school, and start my life all over by 
myself.
Four years later, 100 lb. lighter, passed my board exam I was practicing again.
Way much later I met my husband.
Sorry for such a long vent. 
Back to my beautiful collection! And thank you to all of you, my Valentino friends and family!
XOXO


----------



## Mithril

marina230 said:
			
		

> I know, I am very, very bad with modeling pictures. I do not have a large mirror as you and my husband takes the worst pictures. I really mean it. He is the best husband and world worst photographer. I guess, I can not have it all.
> For past couple of days I was not in the best mood. It is all work related, but it does affect me (I do not know why and I should get used to that common sense is not so common after all).
> Anyway, I came home today after spinning with my husband and started trying different options with scarfs, jackets, bag, shoes and guess what? I feel much better!!!
> I told my husband it is my therapy. Instead of going to sessions and pay 250$ an hour I would rather spend on my bags, shoes and other stuff.
> Sometimes I feel like walking away from my job. I love what I do, I love my patients, but working around young or not so young problematic ladies is not fun.
> Sometimes, I feel like it is my fault for having a great husband, great kids and I am  some how responsible for their problems. So tired to hear you are so lucky (like I won a lotto)! Lucky???? You must be kidding me. It has nothing to do with luck. I came here 24 years ago with 200$ dollars, no English, new born baby, 250 lb, and had to go back to school, and start my life all over by
> myself.
> Four years later, 100 lb. lighter, passed my board exam I was practicing again.
> Way much later I met my husband.
> Sorry for such a long vent.
> Back to my beautiful collection! And thank you to all of you, my Valentino friends and family!
> XOXO



Totally hear you.  I too worked hard to get to a point where I can have nice things.  Glad to hear someone else uses retail therapy  I find when something at work has been really horrible I like to come home and try out nice outfits or even just take out a beautiful bag and think of the happy memories it brings.


----------



## Mithril

Anyone have something on their wish list for the sale season?  For me, I am eyeing the Noir patchwork VaVaVoom.  I love the mix of materials and the crystal embellished studs.


----------



## marina230

Not me. I just got two Celine phantom and it is no way I am looking to buy anything now.
Actually, I am planning to find a new home for a lot of my bags.......


----------



## mayski

I'm trying that line! I'm using the oil face wash and the tint spf15 moisturizer. Where do you buy your products, Neiman? 




marina230 said:


> Just want to share my new discovery!!! This should go to non- Valentino section. I usually never believe any information about creams, serums or other stuff for face. But, this is amazing!!!!! Aroma Pacific lifting contour serum and lifting cream took away small wrinkles from my face instantly!!
> All this week I get a little packages with this line


----------



## marina230

mayski said:


> I'm trying that line! I'm using the oil face wash and the tint spf15 moisturizer. Where do you buy your products, Neiman?



Nordstrom, NM. Also, I did buy some stuff from eBay. You will love it!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Hello ladies, just dropping in to say hi. I'm still hoping one of these days to snag that black dome bag. It's still on eBay after all this time. But it's still $1,300 and that's too much for eBay. There are a few others that are listed for even more. I will give them some time and wait for the prices to drop.

In the meantime, the Rockstud trend doesn't seem to be going anywhere, which is good.


----------



## Mithril

lorihmatthews said:
			
		

> Hello ladies, just dropping in to say hi. I'm still hoping one of these days to snag that black dome bag. It's still on eBay after all this time. But it's still $1,300 and that's too much for eBay. There are a few others that are listed for even more. I will give them some time and wait for the prices to drop.
> 
> In the meantime, the Rockstud trend doesn't seem to be going anywhere, which is good.



Good to hear from you!  Hopefully eBay prices will go down-I agree many are ridiculously high.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Mithril said:


> Good to hear from you!  Hopefully eBay prices will go down-I agree many are ridiculously high.



Thanks! I have good news -- I just accepted an offer for a year-long contract today. So hopefully my black rockstud bag will be in my future sooner than I had thought!


----------



## marina230

lorihmatthews said:


> Thanks! I have good news -- I just accepted an offer for a year-long contract today. So hopefully my black rockstud bag will be in my future sooner than I had thought!



Great news, Lori!!! New contract, new bag! Can not wait for pictures!


----------



## Mithril

lorihmatthews said:
			
		

> Thanks! I have good news -- I just accepted an offer for a year-long contract today. So hopefully my black rockstud bag will be in my future sooner than I had thought!



Congratulations!!! You deserve a great after that


----------



## pixiejenna

I saw the new green and pink rockstud bags. I don't like the colors but I snapped a pic of them. I'm generally a f/w bag person when it comes to color. At another nordies I saw clutches in the same colors and matching color studs, I didn't like them. They looked like plastic I think it's enamel over the metal but it made the bags look cheap IMO. 







I also played around with this one, the more I see it the more it grows on me.


----------



## marina230

pixiejenna said:


> I saw the new green and pink rockstud bags. I don't like the colors but I snapped a pic of them. I'm generally a f/w bag person when it comes to color. At another nordies I saw clutches in the same colors and matching color studs, I didn't like them. They looked like plastic I think it's enamel over the metal but it made the bags look cheap IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also played around with this one, the more I see it the more it grows on me.



I actually like this black bag, but NO more bags for me. I need to have a rule 10 bags out, one in.


----------



## 4purse

pixiejenna said:


> I saw the new green and pink rockstud bags. I don't like the colors but I snapped a pic of them. I'm generally a f/w bag person when it comes to color. At another nordies I saw clutches in the same colors and matching color studs, I didn't like them. They looked like plastic I think it's enamel over the metal but it made the bags look cheap IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also played around with this one, the more I see it the more it grows on me.






What...you didn't like these colors?  I love them, I actually ordered the Rockstud Tote in Fuchsia and its beautiful. I was surprised how deep and ri h the color is compared to the picture. I am also a F/W purse girl but these colors have won me over...maybe because it makes me think of Spring and Summer


----------



## pixiejenna

4purse said:


> What...you didn't like these colors?  I love them, I actually ordered the Rockstud Tote in Fuchsia and its beautiful. I was surprised how deep and ri h the color is compared to the picture. I am also a F/W purse girl but these colors have won me over...maybe because it makes me think of Spring and Summer



They are perfect spring colors. I hate this shade of green, I am traumatized because my mom had a lime green car no joke. The pink is pretty rich a lot better than the pale pink they normally do.


----------



## Mithril

I agree I love the bright spring colors.  I think it's personal though-not for everyone.  I like the multicolored ones.  Also the fuschia patent rockstud kitten heels are gorgeous!


----------



## 4purse

Got my delivery today of this Rockstud Hobo in Fuchsia. LOVE the deep saturated pink color just didn't like the bag as much as I thought I would. It does say its considered small but it seems quite small even though I don't carry that much. Sadly I think it's going back. I will however keep my eye out for another Rockstud bag in this Fuchsia color, it's just gorgeous and the studs really pop.


----------



## iamonheel

I am new here, is Valentino shoes welcome


----------



## Mithril

iamonheel said:
			
		

> I am new here, is Valentino shoes welcome



Absolutely!  We have a step by step thread in reference and many shoe reveals.  Welcome


----------



## pixiejenna

saw this valentino knock off in macys today it's by steve madden i think it was around 120ish. it caught my attention because i love studs but the faux buckle on the front is one of the things I consider a valentino signatures kwim?







Ironically steve madden has a knock off of the rockstud jelly which I want but still am struggling with paying so much for a jelly sandal. Not going to lie I went for it and placed a order, they offer free in store returns so if I don't like them IRL or if they don't fit me I'll only be out $6-7 for shipping. I was considering using my nordie notes on the rockstud jelly but I still feel iffy about that. Like i'd regret not getting something else with so many nordie notes.


----------



## amusedcleo

Hello Valentino Ladies!!!  This forum is definitely not as busy as it used to be 

Well I finally broke down and bought a bag I've been eyeing for what seems like years (probably only more like a month though)...I haven't seen anyone post it on here yet so I'm curious to know if anyone has it and if so what they think of it...or if not if anyone has at least seen it IRL???  It should be here in the next week or so but I'm impatient and was hoping you all could help in the mean time


----------



## farrahmelanie

amusedcleo said:


> Hello Valentino Ladies!!!  This forum is definitely not as busy as it used to be
> 
> Well I finally broke down and bought a bag I've been eyeing for what seems like years (probably only more like a month though)...I haven't seen anyone post it on here yet so I'm curious to know if anyone has it and if so what they think of it...or if not if anyone has at least seen it IRL???  It should be here in the next week or so but I'm impatient and was hoping you all could help in the mean time


post pics when you get it...it's just gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Mithril

amusedcleo said:
			
		

> Hello Valentino Ladies!!!  This forum is definitely not as busy as it used to be
> 
> Well I finally broke down and bought a bag I've been eyeing for what seems like years (probably only more like a month though)...I haven't seen anyone post it on here yet so I'm curious to know if anyone has it and if so what they think of it...or if not if anyone has at least seen it IRL???  It should be here in the next week or so but I'm impatient and was hoping you all could help in the mean time



I love that bag!  Have been eyeing it myself.  Saw it today at Valentino Boston colors say spring to me


----------



## Mithril

FYI Rockstud lovers: all US Valentino boutiques now have a rockstud repair kit on site.  So if you've lost a stud, they can replace it.


----------



## amusedcleo

Yay!  My bag arrived much sooner than I anticipated.  I was so excited I couldn't wait to take pictures...so please excuse my sloppy sweats 
It is a perfect size bag IMO...not too small but not too big either.  I'm not even sure of the name but it is my new favorite bag!!!!  Thanks for letting me share


----------



## marina230

amusedcleo said:


> Yay!  My bag arrived much sooner than I anticipated.  I was so excited I couldn't wait to take pictures...so please excuse my sloppy sweats
> It is a perfect size bag IMO...not too small but not too big either.  I'm not even sure of the name but it is my new favorite bag!!!!  Thanks for letting me share



It is zoo gorgeous!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Mithril

amusedcleo said:
			
		

> Yay!  My bag arrived much sooner than I anticipated.  I was so excited I couldn't wait to take pictures...so please excuse my sloppy sweats
> It is a perfect size bag IMO...not too small but not too big either.  I'm not even sure of the name but it is my new favorite bag!!!!  Thanks for letting me share



Beautiful!! Congrats!


----------



## Shivadiva

Sooooooo beautiful!


----------



## Wifeofchop

Do you all think Valentino is annoyed with Mrs Hathaway for ditching their gown at the last minute?


----------



## Mithril

Wifeofchop said:
			
		

> Do you all think Valentino is annoyed with Mrs Hathaway for ditching their gown at the last minute?



Yes!!! But that Prada was bland & nippley & got Fashion Police worst dressed award.  So everyone was saying should have worn Valentino.  Her reasoning was so dumb thinking she might look too similar to Amanda Seyfried & "freaking out" 3 hours before the show & making her stylist get a bunch of other gowns.  Poor stylist!!!


----------



## Wifeofchop

Mithril said:


> Yes!!! But that Prada was bland & nippley & got Fashion Police worst dressed award.  So everyone was saying should have worn Valentino.  Her reasoning was so dumb thinking she might look too similar to Amanda Seyfried & "freaking out" 3 hours before the show & making her stylist get a bunch of other gowns.  Poor stylist!!!


Yes!  I saw that she was worst dressed. I personally thought Prada was pretty, maybe because of all of those diamonds!  .


----------



## Mithril

Hi All, I met up with LabelLover yesterday at the Valentino Boston boutique-here is a shot of our bags together (hers lovely silver leather Histoire, my red leather roses tote).


----------



## Mithril

Does anyone know why the TPF app no longer works on iphone4 or ipad??? I PM'd Vlad but no response .


----------



## frick&frack

amusedcleo said:


> Yay!  My bag arrived much sooner than I anticipated.  I was so excited I couldn't wait to take pictures...so please excuse my sloppy sweats
> It is a perfect size bag IMO...not too small but not too big either.  I'm not even sure of the name but it is my new favorite bag!!!!  Thanks for letting me share


^it's so springy & beautiful!




Mithril said:


> Hi All, I met up with LabelLover yesterday at the Valentino Boston boutique-here is a shot of our bags together (hers lovely silver leather Histoire, my red leather roses tote).


^how fun!  love the red leather roses.




Mithril said:


> Does anyone know why the TPF app no longer works on iphone4 or ipad??? I PM'd Vlad but no response .


^this was the explanation given: http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/tpf-app-for-ios-android-unavailable-few-days-806689.html
there are lots of other threads in the feedback subforum talking about the same issue...with pretty much the same response (or no response).  my app hasn't worked ever since the last update which was almost 2 weeks ago.


----------



## nascar fan

Hi, Ladies!  Mithril, LL, Marina, F&F (and anyone I missed)!  
Long time no visit!

LabelLover, are you back around?  Last time I checked in, you were missing in action (taking a break).

I hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## nascar fan

amusedcleo said:


> Yay!  My bag arrived much sooner than I anticipated.  I was so excited I couldn't wait to take pictures...so please excuse my sloppy sweats
> It is a perfect size bag IMO...not too small but not too big either.  I'm not even sure of the name but it is my new favorite bag!!!!  Thanks for letting me share


I have seen this, and it is adorable!


----------



## nascar fan

Holy smoke, what happened to this forum?  I posted 3 days ago.  Where is everyone????????


----------



## jmcadon

This is my first time here.  I am loving the Rockstud line...just let a leopard print tote get away on ebay and I could cry!  I am wanting that bag so bad but just got my 4th Bal moto in the last 6 months so I must slow down!


----------



## nascar fan

jmcadon said:


> This is my first time here.  I am loving the Rockstud line...just let a leopard print tote get away on ebay and I could cry!  I am wanting that bag so bad but just got my 4th Bal moto in the last 6 months so I must slow down!


I understand.  Yes, 4 in 6 months - you're on a roll!


----------



## jmcadon

nascar fan said:


> I understand.  Yes, 4 in 6 months - you're on a roll!


 I think I am done with leather jackets, lol   But this bag is haunting me...on another note, I am a Mark Martin fan


----------



## nascar fan

jmcadon said:


> I think I am done with leather jackets, lol   But this bag is haunting me...on another note, I am a Mark Martin fan


NO Way!!!!  Me too.  He was the reason I started watching nascar to start with.  
So cool!!!
I have Kyle's pic on my avatar to irritate my husband.   LOL.


----------



## dwsj

Hi girls, not sure if this is this is the right place to post (please tell me nicely if it isn't!), but what do y'all think of this? 

http://secretsales.com/_images/products/900/444/444278-0.jpg

just got it and its my very first designer bag, for 284 gbp + 10% (um, cash_b_ack - why is this word blocked in the forum?)

dyou think it was a good buy?

hoping to use it for every possible occasion


----------



## Mithril

Hi Nascar & all others, since my apple Iphone/Ipad apps for TPF stopped working & no response on how to fix for last 2 weeks, I haven't been around much.  Sorry, but they should fix the problem with the apps!!!!

My old laptop will get on but it crashes all the time, so until I get a new one.   .  .


----------



## Mithril

nascar fan said:


> Holy smoke, what happened to this forum?  I posted 3 days ago.  Where is everyone????????



Hi Nascar!!! See my other post, mad about apps not working
Great to hear from you 



dwsj said:


> Hi girls, not sure if this is this is the right place to post (please tell me nicely if it isn't!), but what do y'all think of this?
> 
> http://secretsales.com/_images/products/900/444/444278-0.jpg
> 
> just got it and its my very first designer bag, for 284 gbp + 10% (um, cash_b_ack - why is this word blocked in the forum?)
> 
> dyou think it was a good buy?
> 
> hoping to use it for every possible occasion



Hi, only one pic, this was from 2 years ago & is lovely.  If you want to authenticate for sure, post lots of pics of all sides of bag, inner red label, zipper pull & serial # (tab in inner pocket) in authentication forum.


----------



## nascar fan

Mithril said:


> Hi Nascar!!! See my other post, mad about apps not working
> Great to hear from you
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, only one pic, this was from 2 years ago & is lovely.  If you want to authenticate for sure, post lots of pics of all sides of bag, inner red label, zipper pull & serial # (tab in inner pocket) in authentication forum.


Hi!  Oh, the apps.  Yeah, I hear that's a big prob.  I play on tpf on my desktop/laptop, so I forget about those things.  MJ girls are having a tough time too without the app.

On another note, I am going shopping today and I just might come home with something Valentino.    I will be going to the boutique and also looking at Neimans, Nords.  I want some rockstud shoes and I still want a rockstud bag.  I will not get both, of course, but maybe one or the other.  Then again, I may come home with nothing.  But I can promise I will have fun looking.


----------



## nascar fan

Well, I did not come home with anything Rockstud.  I tried but I couldn't find what I was looking for.
Instead ... I got sidetracked.


----------



## dwsj

Mithril said:


> Hi Nascar!!! See my other post, mad about apps not working
> Great to hear from you
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, only one pic, this was from 2 years ago & is lovely.  If you want to authenticate for sure, post lots of pics of all sides of bag, inner red label, zipper pull & serial # (tab in inner pocket) in authentication forum.



thanks! you have an impressive memory


----------



## Mithril

nascar fan said:


> Well, I did not come home with anything Rockstud.  I tried but I couldn't find what I was looking for.
> Instead ... I got sidetracked.



Beautiful Balenciaga bag!  You have such great style.


----------



## Wifeofchop

Yikes!  These fake rockstud flats sold for $400 on ebay!  How sad...  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Shoe_Addict

Hi all! Maybe someone can help me. I am looking to buy the rockstud slingblacks in the "nude" color but different websites/retailers call them different things (blush, poudre, nude,etc.) but the pictures are very similar. , so I am wondering if they are all the same? Thanks!


----------



## nascar fan

Shoe_Addict said:


> Hi all! Maybe someone can help me. I am looking to buy the rockstud slingblacks in the "nude" color but different websites/retailers call them different things (blush, poudre, nude,etc.) but the pictures are very similar. , so I am wondering if they are all the same? Thanks!


I am absolutely no expert, but I was trying to buy the same thing.  It seems the current season's slingbacks, the nude color is called poudre.  I went to Val boutique and talked to the sales associate.  I was looking for solid, not 2-tone.
good luck


----------



## Shoe_Addict

nascar fan said:


> I am absolutely no expert, but I was trying to buy the same thing.  It seems the current season's slingbacks, the nude color is called poudre.  I went to Val boutique and talked to the sales associate.  I was looking for solid, not 2-tone.
> good luck



Yeah it's all too confusing. Saks calls it blush. Can't go wrong with either though (if hey ARE slight different). Thanks!


----------



## Wifeofchop

This person is selling this bag they obviously just bought from Yoox for $700

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-B...414?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27d2725786


----------



## Wifeofchop

Wow, if these are authentic, someone got an awesome deal!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Patent-Leat...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

valentino rockstud collection bags just went up . wow!! the last time i checked it was 1895 or sth and now the bag is 2195 . sigh*


----------



## nascar fan

New shoes!


----------



## LabelLover81

nascar fan said:


> New shoes!


Beautiful!!!


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> Beautiful!!!



LL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Hello darling!  I've missed you terribly!


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> Hello darling!  I've missed you terribly!



I've missed you too!  I think this whole subforum misses you


----------



## LabelLover81

Oh my goodness, thank you F&F!  That's truly a compliment.


----------



## Mithril

nascar fan said:


> New shoes!



Fierce!  I love them; now we need mod shots


----------



## Mithril

LabelLover81 said:


> Oh my goodness, thank you F&F!  That's truly a compliment.



I echo it!  Do hope we'll see more of you.


----------



## annypzt

Oh how wonderful... I have not purchased Valentino in a while... First on a mini ban and then got side tracted... But I really want my next V bag and sone... I would love something in the in the floral V style... as I only have older bags...

Here is one of my fav bags that I own... I wish this bag was much larger so that I could wear it often but... it is my go to bag for events and weekend outings..Once in a while, right in the middle of an ordinary life, love hands us a fairytale.


----------



## nascar fan

Mithril said:


> Fierce!  I love them; now we need mod shots


Thank you!  When I put them on, it's like they light up my feet.  I love them!
I will take pics when I get up and around.  

I bought a bag to match.


----------



## frick&frack

nascar fan said:


> Thank you!  When I put them on, it's like they light up my feet.  I love them!
> I will take pics when I get up and around.
> 
> I bought a bag to match.



great pairing!


----------



## nascar fan

frick&frack said:


> great pairing!


Hopefully I can keep the bag clean.    I treated it pretty heavily with rain and stain repellent.   So far so good.  
It is a little big on me, but it's so pretty.


----------



## frick&frack

nascar fan said:


> Hopefully I can keep the bag clean.    I treated it pretty heavily with rain and stain repellent.   So far so good.
> It is a little big on me, but it's so pretty.



I have quite a few white bags because I love to wear white in the summer.  you did a good thing by treating your bag.  the leather looks smooth, so that should make it easier to keep clean.  when I feel that my white bags are looking dingy, I take them to my cobbler for a clean & condition.  I like the size of that bag.  I'm sure you'll get used to the size...then you might think your other bags are too small.  isn't that always the way?


----------



## Mithril

nascar fan said:


> Thank you!  When I put them on, it's like they light up my feet.  I love them!
> I will take pics when I get up and around.
> 
> I bought a bag to match.



The perfect summer pairing!  Love!


----------



## LabelLover81

Mithril said:


> The perfect summer pairing!  Love!


Mithril have you gotten anything lately, or are you taking a break?  I know your album needs updating


----------



## Mithril

LabelLover81 said:


> Mithril have you gotten anything lately, or are you taking a break?  I know your album needs updating



Oh I have been steadily growing my V collection, never fear.  Most more classic bags, but I did recently get 2 new rockstud items.  I will post them soon


----------



## yrtxcyrtxc

Hi everyone i m new to this forum and i just want to share my terrible experience with my V recently,,, i have had the quality issue with my new rockstud wallet,,, yesterday i bought my rockstud wallet in V's hong kong shop and it fell apart when i got home like this
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2240193

	

		
			
		

		
	
&#65292;
Then i return to the shop today it took them ages trying to get me a new one and finally the new one has the same problem, and new wasting all my efforts and time,, i have to go home and wait for them to find me a good one without defect,,, argh....i just want my new wallet,,, i am so disappointed with Valentino..dont think i am getting anymore valentino in the future

Valentino told us to expect the unexpected,  yes and now i should expect the unexpected horrifying quality of a 700 dollar wallet


----------



## v_du30

Hi guys! I have a question. I recently bought a pair of rockstud flats through a friend who is visiting Paris, and since she almost has an excess baggage, she didn't include my shoe box. Is there any way I can get another replacement? I feel a bit sad  help anyone?


----------



## nascar fan

I saw some pretty bags today.


----------



## frick&frack

v_du30 said:


> Hi guys! I have a question. I recently bought a pair of rockstud flats through a friend who is visiting Paris, and since she almost has an excess baggage, she didn't include my shoe box. Is there any way I can get another replacement? I feel a bit sad  help anyone?


^have you looked on ebay?




nascar fan said:


> I saw some pretty bags today.


^I like the sparkly one on top


----------



## nascar fan

frick&frack said:


> ^have you looked on ebay?
> 
> 
> 
> ^I like the sparkly one on top


Me too.  I can't believe I didn't back up a little to get the whole shot.


I think I need this:
(dark green)


----------



## frick&frack

nascar fan said:


> Me too.  I can't believe I didn't back up a little to get the whole shot.
> 
> 
> I think I need this:
> (dark green)



although I'm not a huge stud fan, I am a huge green fan.  so I say GO GET IT


----------



## nascar fan

frick&frack said:


> although I'm not a huge stud fan, I am a huge green fan.  so I say GO GET IT


I am a huge green fan too, and I am waiting on this MJ outfit (entire outfit and shoes - minus the fur).  It would look great with it.


----------



## frick&frack

nascar fan said:


> I am a huge green fan too, and I am waiting on this MJ outfit (entire outfit and shoes - minus the fur).  It would look great with it.



oooohhhhhh yeeeaaaaaahhhhh...green means GO


----------



## LabelLover81

nascar fan said:


> I am a huge green fan too, and I am waiting on this MJ outfit (entire outfit and shoes - minus the fur).  It would look great with it.


That outfit is totally fab!


----------



## nascar fan

frick&frack said:


> oooohhhhhh yeeeaaaaaahhhhh...green means GO


They haven't posted a price yet on the sweater, although today I found out it is cashmere  which means out of my price range.  



LabelLover81 said:


> That outfit is totally fab!


I know it!!!!!!!!!!
Good to see you!


----------



## frick&frack

nascar fan said:


> They haven't posted a price yet on the sweater, although today I found out it is cashmere  which means out of my price range.



recreate a cheaper version.  cashmere is out of my temperature range  (& allergy range )...


----------



## nascar fan

frick&frack said:


> nascar fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> They haven't posted a price yet on the sweater, although today I found out it is cashmere  which means out of my price range.  /QUOTE]
> 
> recreate a cheaper version.  cashmere is out of my temperature range  (& allergy range )...
> 
> 
> 
> I can never get an outfit right unless I buy all the pieces that actually are made to go together.  I will keep my eyes open.  Maybe if I start early I can find something.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mithril

v_du30 said:


> Hi guys! I have a question. I recently bought a pair of rockstud flats through a friend who is visiting Paris, and since she almost has an excess baggage, she didn't include my shoe box. Is there any way I can get another replacement? I feel a bit sad  help anyone?



Hi, I would ask at a Valentino boutique: at mine they gave me some as some customers don't want the box yay!


----------



## rhondaroni0

Hello all. I wanted to post some photos of an authentic small bow Lacca Nuage bag I bought at NM just for future reference. The number on the tag says BGE103LAA1 (THE MODEL #, NOT A SERIAL #). "Valentino" is not printed on any of the zippers. The magnet closure also doesn't.


----------



## rhondaroni0

Double post and I don't know how to delete posts!!! (I feel so dumb)


----------



## rhondaroni0

rhondaroni0 said:


> Hello all. I wanted to post some photos of an authentic small bow Lacca Nuage bag I bought at NM just for future reference. The number on the tag says BGE103LAA1 (THE MODEL #, NOT A SERIAL #). "Valentino" is not printed on any of the zippers. The magnet closure also doesn't.


Price was $1145 at NM. The bow is also really sewed on well. I hear that the fakes have really flimsy bows, just fyi


----------



## LabelLover81

As much as I love RS, I think I'm going to start going back to what me love V in the first place. The florals, sequins, and bows of yesteryear.


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> As much as I love RS, I think I'm going to start going back to what me love V in the first place. The florals, sequins, and bows of yesteryear.



lol...I never left


----------



## rhondaroni0

I never see Valentino on the street. I was starting to think I was the only person buying the brand.


----------



## rhondaroni0

I never see Valentino on the street. I was starting to think I was the only person buying the brand.


----------



## LabelLover81

rhondaroni0 said:


> I never see Valentino on the street. I was starting to think I was the only person buying the brand.


Nope, there are lots of us. But you're right, it's rare to see one out and about. That's one of the things I love about the brand though.


----------



## rhondaroni0

It's funny because I wore a $15 Old Navy cotton maxi dress, $60ish worth of jewelry from White House Black market and my $1145 purse. I get TONS of compliments on the jewelry and one compliment on my dress. No one even notices my purse. Ha!


----------



## LabelLover81

rhondaroni0 said:


> It's funny because I wore a $15 Old Navy cotton maxi dress, $60ish worth of jewelry from White House Black market and my $1145 purse. I get TONS of compliments on the jewelry and one compliment on my dress. No one even notices my purse. Ha!


I get compliments on my really eye catching Valentino bags. Like the rosiers and glamorous bags. The rockstud bags are recognized by fashionistas.


----------



## LabelLover81

frick&frack said:


> lol...I never left


I know... So loyal


----------



## nascar fan

I get compliments on mine.

And I am in a Valentino mode lately.  I already have my next one picked out!  Oh, wait.  My next 2.


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> I know... So loyal


^hehe...traditionalist  




nascar fan said:


> I get compliments on mine.
> 
> And I am in a Valentino mode lately.  I already have my next one picked out!  Oh, wait.  My next 2.


^yahoooooo!  can't wait to see them!


----------



## LabelLover81

I've been thinking I need to start back up MGAs old archive thread.


----------



## rhondaroni0

Hi ladies. If anyone feels like looking at an authentication for me, I posted in the "authenticate that shoe" thread. Post#*6489*


----------



## LabelLover81

rhondaroni0 said:


> Hi ladies. If anyone feels like looking at an authentication for me, I posted in the "authenticate that shoe" thread. Post#*6489*


I have these exact shoes. The ones in the listing are authentic.


----------



## rhondaroni0

LabelLover81 said:


> I have these exact shoes. The ones in the listing are authentic.


Do you think they're worth $260 used?

Thanks so much for confirming. I have the gold ones and they are similar but after going through 3 pairs, better safe that sorry!


----------



## LabelLover81

rhondaroni0 said:


> Do you think they're worth $260 used?
> 
> Thanks so much for confirming. I have the gold ones and they are similar but after going through 3 pairs, better safe that sorry!


I think the seller is probably selling them for what she paid. $240 would be the sale price (standard 40% off).


----------



## LabelLover81

It's been awhile, but I think I'll have a semi big reveal for tomorrow!


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> It's been awhile, but I think I'll have a semi big reveal for tomorrow!


----------



## rhondaroni0

LabelLover81 said:


> I think the seller is probably selling them for what she paid. $240 would be the sale price (standard 40% off).


I negotiated for $200 OTD. Woohoo!


----------



## LabelLover81

rhondaroni0 said:


> I negotiated for $200 OTD. Woohoo!


Congratulations!  I hope you love them!


----------



## rhondaroni0

rhondaroni0 said:


> Hello all. I wanted to post some photos of an authentic small bow Lacca Nuage bag I bought at NM just for future reference. The number on the tag says BGE103LAA1 (THE MODEL #, NOT A SERIAL #). "Valentino" is not printed on any of the zippers. The magnet closure also doesn't.


Can you guys look at http://www.ebay.com/itm/231018028717?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

re post 2361

I am trying to get the seller to authenticate. She says there is no model tag inside the pocket. I also notice that the plate on the front is black (mine is red). Also inside the purse the little back pocket has a "V" zipper. Mine is black. Would there be different types or is this really fake?

I will post in authenticate if no one here can help. I thought I would check with you V lovers first!

Now I'm starting to wonder if I have an authentic purse. Even though I bought it at NM, maybe someone switched it for a fake one then brought it back. Ugh


----------



## LabelLover81

rhondaroni0 said:


> Can you guys look at http://www.ebay.com/itm/231018028717?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> re post 2361
> 
> I am trying to get the seller to authenticate. She says there is no model tag inside the pocket. I also notice that the plate on the front is black (mine is red). Also inside the purse the little back pocket has a "V" zipper. Mine is black. Would there be different types or is this really fake?
> 
> I will post in authenticate if no one here can help. I thought I would check with you V lovers first!
> 
> Now I'm starting to wonder if I have an authentic purse. Even though I bought it at NM, maybe someone switched it for a fake one then brought it back. Ugh


Hi dear. This bag is authentic. As is yours. I read another poster that once said authenticating Valentino is an art, not a science. No truer words on tpf. Things change season to season, bag to bag. There are no "rules" but rather guidelines for Valentino authentication.


----------



## rhondaroni0

Thanks!


----------



## luckyblackdress

can anyone comment as to the fit of the rockstud flat/sandals
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/374949

I'm basically a 39.5 but end up buying a 40 usually online bc I'm afraid of being too tight in a 39.5 and then 40 selling out.  If it existed, I'd wear a 9.25 in US shoes. 9.5 in ones that run small and 10 is always too big length wise.  My foot is a little wide.

what size should I get in the shoes I linked?


----------



## rhondaroni0

What do you guys think in regards to authenticity?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141025793240?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

(I tried these on in the store and they're soooo narrow BUT I have a pair of Mena pumps in the same size and they're fine.)

It's just really random for this seller to sell shoes. They usually sell car racing items. Why in the world do you think they have those holes in them?

R-


----------



## nascar fan

Pretty dark green tote!


----------



## frick&frack

nascar fan said:


> Pretty dark green tote!



beautiful color!


----------



## nascar fan

I don't think I showed my new shoes here.  ??
What's wrong with me!

Rockstud Noir
(gunmetal studs, black matte leather)


----------



## frick&frack

nascar fan said:


> I don't think I showed my new shoes here.  ??
> What's wrong with me!
> 
> Rockstud Noir
> (gunmetal studs, black matte leather)



very cool...congratulations!


----------



## mga13

Hi ladies!

It's been a long time since my last post. I've been busy with work and well, life in general, but I'll try to come here more often. I miss you all!


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> It's been a long time since my last post. I've been busy with work and well, life in general, but I'll try to come here more often. I miss you all!


OMG. She's back!!


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> OMG. She's back!!



Yay! (...and some reveals too )


----------



## frick&frack

mga13 said:


> Yay! (...and some reveals too )



yeah!  good to see you


----------



## nascar fan

I need to do a reveal.


----------



## frick&frack

nascar fan said:


> I need to do a reveal.


----------



## nascar fan

frick&frack said:


>


I have been on a roll lately.  It has taken me a week to figure out what to keep, but I think I have it narrowed down, plus something I haven't picked up yet.


----------



## frick&frack

nascar fan said:


> I have been on a roll lately.  It has taken me a week to figure out what to keep, but I think I have it narrowed down, plus something I haven't picked up yet.



going to check if you started a reveal thread....:doggie:


----------



## nascar fan

frick&frack said:


> going to check if you started a reveal thread....:doggie:


I just too pics.  will be up in a moment


----------



## Mithril

Yesterday I went to Valentino-first trip post-partum!  Fell in love with the black flower bedecked motorcycle ankle boots: so comfy & stylish-reveal in the future for sure . The deep blue fall RS bags are gorgeous, but the candy apple red patent accessories are amazing!  When I am back in heels those red patent RS with the matching patent studs are going to be calling my name


----------



## Mithril

mga13 said:


> Yay! (...and some reveals too )



Good to see you Mga!  Looking forward to reveals


----------



## littlerose

Mithril said:


> Good to see you Mga!  Looking forward to reveals


i sat and drooled over your Valentino photo album this morning...


----------



## rhondaroni0

Hi fellow Valentino lovers. I have a question for all of you. Is Serendipity Valentino OUR Valentino or is it some other random company? I pay A LOT for my genuine Valentino purses and I am hoping this isn't the same brand? I do buy RED sometimes if super cute but will be kind of heart-broken to find out that this is a lower-priced version of the brand. 

example http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Serendi...999?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd513273f


----------



## LabelLover81

rhondaroni0 said:


> Hi fellow Valentino lovers. I have a question for all of you. Is Serendipity Valentino OUR Valentino or is it some other random company? I pay A LOT for my genuine Valentino purses and I am hoping this isn't the same brand? I do buy RED sometimes if super cute but will be kind of heart-broken to find out that this is a lower-priced version of the brand.
> 
> example http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Serendi...999?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd513273f


Different company


----------



## LabelLover81

Mithril said:


> Yesterday I went to Valentino-first trip post-partum!  Fell in love with the black flower bedecked motorcycle ankle boots: so comfy & stylish-reveal in the future for sure . The deep blue fall RS bags are gorgeous, but the candy apple red patent accessories are amazing!  When I am back in heels those red patent RS with the matching patent studs are going to be calling my name
> 
> View attachment 2307324
> View attachment 2307325
> View attachment 2307326


Love it Mithril!   can't wait to visit with you in Feb.


----------



## rhondaroni0

LabelLover81 said:


> Different company




So glad to hear. Thank you!!!


----------



## frick&frack

Mithril said:


> Yesterday I went to Valentino-first trip post-partum!  Fell in love with the black flower bedecked motorcycle ankle boots: so comfy & stylish-reveal in the future for sure . The deep blue fall RS bags are gorgeous, but the candy apple red patent accessories are amazing!  When I am back in heels those red patent RS with the matching patent studs are going to be calling my name


CONGRATULATIONS on your new baby!!!


----------



## Mithril

LabelLover81 said:


> Love it Mithril!   can't wait to visit with you in Feb.



Thanks-same goes!


----------



## Mithril

frick&frack said:


> CONGRATULATIONS on your new baby!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Mithril

Hi all: a Valentino accessories book is coming out in October!  You can preorder on Overstock for $45-


----------



## Aiman Rafia

mga13 said:


> I'll start with a picture of both my Catch Bowlers together. I don't usually buy the same style twice, but yes Valentino made me do so . I am thinking about buying a Premier Bow in black, but I guess I'll just wait until the price gets a bit lower. Does anyone have the Premier Bow? How it wears? What do you guys think about that bag?


Wow!!!loving these bags!!


----------



## rhondaroni0

Finally got my hands on a Petale shopper! I knew it was big, but it's a beast! It's got "beautiful" on it's side, though.


----------



## frick&frack

rhondaroni0 said:


> Finally got my hands on a Petale shopper! I knew it was big, but it's a beast! It's got "beautiful" on it's side, though.



congratulations!  have you posted a pic yet?


----------



## LabelLover81

I've got two bags arriving this week


----------



## rhondaroni0

frick&frack said:


> congratulations!  have you posted a pic yet?


The seller's photo is better but I will also post the one I took. (It's time to buy an iPhone so I can actually get some good photos.) I actually like carrying it with the solid side out. I guess that defeats the purpose of having a petale bag.


----------



## frick&frack

rhondaroni0 said:


> The seller's photo is better but I will also post the one I took. (It's time to buy an iPhone so I can actually get some good photos.) I actually like carrying it with the solid side out. I guess that defeats the purpose of having a petale bag.



so beautiful!  you gotta wear the petal side out


----------



## rhondaroni0

frick&frack said:


> so beautiful!  you gotta wear the petal side out


My husband says the petal side looks like a vagina. sigh. It's beautiful. SO excited about it!


----------



## frick&frack

rhondaroni0 said:


> My husband says the petal side looks like a vagina. sigh. It's beautiful. SO excited about it!


^   he's WRONG...hahahahaha!


----------



## LabelLover81

Just two more goodies!!
Noir vava voom


----------



## LabelLover81

Large day lace nuage


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> Just two more goodies!!
> Noir vava voom


perfect size!




LabelLover81 said:


> Large day lace nuage


^loooooooooooooooooooooove the lace


----------



## LabelLover81

frick&frack said:


> perfect size!
> 
> 
> 
> ^loooooooooooooooooooooove the lace


 Thank you dear friend 
How are you??


----------



## rhondaroni0

LabelLover81 said:


> Large day lace nuage


I love Nuage bags! Really pretty!!


----------



## Mithril

rhondaroni0 said:


> My husband says the petal side looks like a vagina. sigh. It's beautiful. SO excited about it!




Well I disagree  beautiful bag, congrats& pls post an outfit you wear it with


----------



## Mithril

LabelLover81 said:


> Large day lace nuage




LOVE!  Also the Noir Va Va Voom. Congrats.


----------



## LabelLover81

Thank you ladies!  I'm super excited about the vava voom!  I love that bag!


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> Just two more goodies!!
> Noir vava voom



Gorgeous!



LabelLover81 said:


> Large day lace nuage



We are bag twins!


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> Thank you dear friend
> How are you??



  busy, but doing well.  how are you?


----------



## rhondaroni0

I have been looking for a really great taupe/greyish pump to go with a Chanel bag I bought and I have to say after searching through a lot of brands that Valentino really makes the most beautiful shoes in general. So classy.


----------



## nascar fan

hi ladies!  long time no talk to!  
i just came home from the boutique - with 2 beautiful scarves.  i will post pics when i get home.


----------



## frick&frack

nascar fan said:


> hi ladies!  long time no talk to!
> i just came home from the boutique - with 2 beautiful scarves.  i will post pics when i get home.



YEAH!  can't wait to see them.  I love scarves, but I don't get many chances to wear them here.  I live vicariously


----------



## nascar fan




----------



## LabelLover81

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## nascar fan

LabelLover81 said:


> Gorgeous!!!!



pre-sale!


----------



## nascar fan

:d:d:d


----------



## nascar fan

pretty enough for a second viewing (with the new cashmere sweater)  
Now, if that's not extra pretty, I don't know what is!


----------



## frick&frack

nascar fan said:


>



they're all gorgeous!!!  I can't even pick a favorite


----------



## nascar fan

frick&frack said:


> they're all gorgeous!!!  I can't even pick a favorite


Me either!! 
I am going to get one more.  It is on hold until next week, when the sale starts again.  
I got these on pre-sale.


----------



## frick&frack

nascar fan said:


> Me either!!
> I am going to get one more.  It is on hold until next week, when the sale starts again.
> I got these on pre-sale.



woohoo...GO GIRL!!!


----------



## nascar fan

frick&frack said:


> woohoo...GO GIRL!!!


You are always so cheery and happy.


----------



## frick&frack

nascar fan said:


> You are always so cheery and happy.



it's easy to be happy in this subforum


----------



## Kfoorya2

nascar fan said:


>




Lovely!!!


----------



## rhondaroni0

beautiful! They are building a Valentino store near me in Union Square, SF. I can't wait for it to be open!!


----------



## nascar fan

rhondaroni0 said:


> beautiful! They are building a Valentino store near me in Union Square, SF. I can't wait for it to be open!!


I bet you are excited!
I love going to the boutique.  Such luxury!


----------



## rhondaroni0

nascar fan said:


> I bet you are excited!
> I love going to the boutique.  Such luxury!


I am excited!! My husband, eh, not so much


----------



## LabelLover81

I made my Black Friday purchase for the day!!  A beautiful gold python bag. I'll do a reveal when it arrives.


----------



## nascar fan

LabelLover81 said:


> I made my Black Friday purchase for the day!!  A beautiful gold python bag. I'll do a reveal when it arrives.



sounds pretty!!
i just made my purchase.  another scarf.


----------



## Mithril

Can't wait to see LabelLover's reveal!  So awesome to know a V boutique will be in SF.

I bought a fur and crystal clutch-reveal coming soon too.  .  .


----------



## LabelLover81

I know we have a lot of newer folks that have started chatting here in the last 18 months (yay Rockstud!). I encourage all of you to post in our reference library!  It's such useful info for anyone looking to purchase a V bag!


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> I made my Black Friday purchase for the day!!  A beautiful gold python bag. I'll do a reveal when it arrives.





nascar fan said:


> sounds pretty!!
> i just made my purchase.  another scarf.





Mithril said:


> Can't wait to see LabelLover's reveal!  So awesome to know a V boutique will be in SF.
> 
> I bought a fur and crystal clutch-reveal coming soon too.  .  .



can't wait to see all of your reveals!


----------



## rhondaroni0

LabelLover81 said:


> I know we have a lot of newer folks that have started chatting here in the last 18 months (yay Rockstud!). I encourage all of you to post in our reference library!  It's such useful info for anyone looking to purchase a V bag!


I know this is a newb question but where is that? These forums are so vast!


----------



## rhondaroni0

Ohhhhhh, hello most beautiful scarf I own (Sorry Pucci, you've been demoted.)


----------



## rhondaroni0

Mithril said:


> Well I disagree  beautiful bag, congrats& pls post an outfit you wear it with


I'm a mom of 3 kids under age 6 so my outfits are usually jeans and a washable shirt. I do, however, always have a nice bag and shoes!!


----------



## frick&frack

rhondaroni0 said:


> I know this is a newb question but where is that? These forums are so vast!


^it's in this valentino subforum, specifically right here: http://forum.purseblog.com/valentino-style-reference/




rhondaroni0 said:


> Ohhhhhh, hello most beautiful scarf I own (Sorry Pucci, you've been demoted.)


^it is very beautiful!  (I love pucci scarves too )


----------



## nascar fan

rhondaroni0 said:


> Ohhhhhh, hello most beautiful scarf I own (Sorry Pucci, you've been demoted.)


VERY Pretty!!!!!!


----------



## nascar fan

loving these!
I saw the new pebbled leather the other day at the boutique.  It if fabulous!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

nascar fan said:


> loving these!
> I saw the new pebbled leather the other day at the boutique.  It if fabulous!!!!!!!!!!



I love the wear & tear of pebbled leather.


----------



## nascar fan

frick&frack said:


> I love the wear & tear of pebbled leather.


I've never seen this particular pebbled leather before in a Valentino bag.  I've seen textured looking but not this specifically.  It is very soft, not stiff.


Here are more pics:


----------



## rhondaroni0

frick&frack said:


> ^it's in this valentino subforum, specifically right here: http://forum.purseblog.com/valentino-style-reference/
> 
> 
> 
> ^it is very beautiful!  (I love pucci scarves too )


Cool thanks! Awesome idea to have a reference library. 

In other news, I wore my new "most beautiful scarf I own" out today and it was attacked by a perfume lady at Nordstrom. Stunk up my LV jacket too. Bleh.


----------



## nascar fan

rhondaroni0 said:


> Cool thanks! Awesome idea to have a reference library.
> 
> In other news, I wore my new "most beautiful scarf I own" out today and it was attacked by a perfume lady at Nordstrom. Stunk up my LV jacket too. Bleh.


I can't stand walking through that dpt when they are all standing there ready to pounce!
So how was the scarf in action?  Love it?  It is so pretty.


----------



## rhondaroni0

nascar fan said:


> I can't stand walking through that dpt when they are all standing there ready to pounce!
> So how was the scarf in action?  Love it?  It is so pretty.


I love it. I wore my red LV jacket open and it floated around. SO happy I bought it. 

I love Valentino because the designs are so feminine and beautiful, then add the savage shoes and bags. A perfect marriage!


----------



## frick&frack

rhondaroni0 said:


> Cool thanks! Awesome idea to have a reference library.
> 
> In other news, I wore my new "most beautiful scarf I own" out today and it was attacked by a perfume lady at Nordstrom. Stunk up my LV jacket too. Bleh.





nascar fan said:


> I can't stand walking through that dpt when they are all standing there ready to pounce!
> So how was the scarf in action?  Love it?  It is so pretty.



I hate it because it makes my allergies go absolutely bananas. I hold my breath through the perfume section.  then don't get me started about people who douse themselves in cologne/perfume...


----------



## nascar fan

Isn't it pretty!!!!!!!
As much as I want the matching Rockstud bag, I can't afford it right now, so the Stam will have to do.


----------



## Kfoorya2

nascar fan said:


> Isn't it pretty!!!!!!!
> As much as I want the matching Rockstud bag, I can't afford it right now, so the Stam will have to do.




Do you mind posting a full pic of the scarf I really wanted to call and order it but I was not sure if it's a square or rectangular one. I prefer if it was the long rectangular one hopefully it is! Thanks dear!


----------



## nascar fan

Kfoorya2 said:


> Do you mind posting a full pic of the scarf I really wanted to call and order it but I was not sure if it's a square or rectangular one. I prefer if it was the long rectangular one hopefully it is! Thanks dear!


It is the long rectangular one.  I will get a pic of it.


----------



## nascar fan

Kfoorya2 said:


> Do you mind posting a full pic of the scarf I really wanted to call and order it but I was not sure if it's a square or rectangular one. I prefer if it was the long rectangular one hopefully it is! Thanks dear!


It is as long as my couch.  Prob 6 foot long.


----------



## Kfoorya2

nascar fan said:


> It is as long as my couch.  Prob 6 foot long.




Perfect thanks so much dear!!! I really appreciate it!


----------



## nascar fan

The official model


----------



## Kfoorya2

nascar fan said:


> The official model




Hahaha now that's perfect


----------



## nascar fan

Kfoorya2 said:


> Hahaha now that's perfect


LOL!  I'm not used to seeing a scarf on him.
He is always the official handbag model when I do a reveal. 
I think he needs a new blue rockstud bag like this black one:


----------



## nascar fan

Kfoorya2 said:


> Do you mind posting a full pic of the scarf I really wanted to call and order it but I was not sure if it's a square or rectangular one. I prefer if it was the long rectangular one hopefully it is! Thanks dear!


matching bags on sale


----------



## rhondaroni0

nascar fan said:


> Isn't it pretty!!!!!!!
> As much as I want the matching Rockstud bag, I can't afford it right now, so the Stam will have to do.


beautiful!


----------



## frick&frack

nascar fan said:


> Isn't it pretty!!!!!!!
> As much as I want the matching Rockstud bag, I can't afford it right now, so the Stam will have to do.



stunning!  I absolutely love those shades of blue & that pattern.  enjoy wearing your new beauty.


----------



## LabelLover81

I got my python bag!!!  Taking pics now.


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> I got my python bag!!!  Taking pics now.


----------



## LabelLover81

Sorry my bedroom gets so dark in the evening. But here she is!


----------



## LabelLover81

And a mod shot


----------



## rhondaroni0

Love!!!!


----------



## Kfoorya2

Love the bow makes the python so feminine


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> Sorry my bedroom gets so dark in the evening. But here she is!



oh so FABULOUS!!!  I love the pattern of python.  those colors are beautiful too.  congratulations!


----------



## LabelLover81

Thank you all!!!  I'll post another pic in the daytime.


----------



## Piarpreet

Anybody has an allover rockstud bag? I got the patent and im a lil worried. Its already scratched :/


----------



## nascar fan

LabelLover81 said:


> And a mod shot


Oh wow!!!!!
Such a pretty bag, and it looks great on you!


----------



## nascar fan

rhondaroni0 said:


> Love!!!!


I need your shoes!
I have sworn I'd never get a pair of CLs, but those are right up my alley!


----------



## nascar fan

Piarpreet said:


> Anybody has an allover rockstud bag? I got the patent and im a lil worried. Its already scratched :/


No.  Sorry.
They always felt so heavy.  I've never had one.
Where is the scratch?  I guess it has to be on the back.  Right?
Is it bad?


----------



## rhondaroni0

nascar fan said:


> I need your shoes!
> I have sworn I'd never get a pair of CLs, but those are right up my alley!


I used to be Valentino faithful and then..... once you go red,  you never go back... or something like that 

(They are called Lillians and they are hands down the most beautiful pair of shoes I own)


----------



## Piarpreet

nascar fan said:


> No.  Sorry.
> They always felt so heavy.  I've never had one.
> Where is the scratch?  I guess it has to be on the back.  Right?
> Is it bad?



yes on the back and its bad  white colored


----------



## nascar fan

My new MJ stole/scarf was just delivered.  
I wasn't even planning on this, but look how perfectly it goes with my Valentino booties!  (that I need to start wearing)


----------



## Kfoorya2

nascar fan said:


> My new MJ stole/scarf was just delivered.
> I wasn't even planning on this, but look how perfectly it goes with my Valentino booties!  (that I need to start wearing)




Those boots are so pretty!!!! Love the lace detail!


----------



## nascar fan

Kfoorya2 said:


> Those boots are so pretty!!!! Love the lace detail!


Thank you!
I fell in love with that rich brown plus the lace.  So pretty!


----------



## frick&frack

nascar fan said:


> My new MJ stole/scarf was just delivered.
> I wasn't even planning on this, but look how perfectly it goes with my Valentino booties!  (that I need to start wearing)



INCREDIBLE boots!  love the way the coordinate with your scarf.


----------



## nascar fan

frick&frack said:


> INCREDIBLE boots!  love the way the coordinate with your scarf.


Thanks!
I do need to wear them.  I looked at the bottoms.  The tag is still on one of them.  Scuffed, but still on there, which means two things:
1)  How embarrassing that I wore them with the tag still there. LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!
2)  I bet I only have worn them once.  (and I've had them for 2 yrs)


----------



## frick&frack

nascar fan said:


> Thanks!
> I do need to wear them.  I looked at the bottoms.  The tag is still on one of them.  Scuffed, but still on there, which means two things:
> 1)  How embarrassing that I wore them with the tag still there. LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 2)  I bet I only have worn them once.  (and I've had them for 2 yrs)



for shame!  they're way too hot to sit in your closet.  you need to take them for a spin this weekend.  (don't be embarrassed about the tag...I've done that too )


----------



## nascar fan

frick&frack said:


> for shame!  they're way too hot to sit in your closet.  you need to take them for a spin this weekend.  (don't be embarrassed about the tag...I've done that too )


So I wore them to dinner and to Garden Ridge.
Now I know why I haven't worn them.  They are torturous!  Look good while you are sitting down, but forget trying to walk!


----------



## mga13

nascar fan said:


> My new MJ stole/scarf was just delivered.
> I wasn't even planning on this, but look how perfectly it goes with my Valentino booties!  (that I need to start wearing)



I love that combo, looks really good!


----------



## LabelLover81

nascar fan said:


> So I wore them to dinner and to Garden Ridge.
> Now I know why I haven't worn them.  They are torturous!  Look good while you are sitting down, but forget trying to walk!


Yup, I had them in black and I had to sell them. So beautiful, but painful!!


----------



## frick&frack

nascar fan said:


> So I wore them to dinner and to Garden Ridge.
> Now I know why I haven't worn them.  They are torturous!  Look good while you are sitting down, but forget trying to walk!



oh no!


----------



## nascar fan

when does 60% off at Valentino stores start?


----------



## LabelLover81

nascar fan said:


> when does 60% off at Valentino stores start?


I think after the new year


----------



## Kfoorya2

LabelLover81 said:


> I think after the new year




You mean the sale items that they have already will be on 60% off?


----------



## nascar fan

LabelLover81 said:


> I think after the new year


Hmm.  I will try to have patience.


Kfoorya2 said:


> You mean the sale items that they have already will be on 60% off?


Yes 'um.  40% off, then goes to 60%, as far as I know.  I've only been buying Valentinos for a couple of years, but that seems to be the way it goes.
Same for Marc Jacobs.  His is 40%, then 70% (which is on now, by the way, and I have gone bananas).  
Sure makes me wonder how much these things are really worth if they can be sold at 70% off.  I guess "worth" depends on the willing buyer.


----------



## nascar fan

My crazy MJ pic.
LOL!!!!
Think if they were all Rockstud totes!!  Would that be sweeeeeeeeeet!
Heaven help me if I start doing this with RS.  I would have to be taken to the funny farm.


----------



## frick&frack

nascar fan said:


> My crazy MJ pic.
> LOL!!!!
> Think if they were all Rockstud totes!!  Would that be sweeeeeeeeeet!
> Heaven help me if I start doing this with RS.  I would have to be taken to the funny farm.



impressive!


----------



## nascar fan

frick&frack said:


> impressive!


I am sad but thankful they stopped making these.  It kind of put an end to the madness.  


See how pretty the new V scarf is with the cloud gray one!


----------



## LabelLover81

nascar fan said:


> Hmm.  I will try to have patience.
> 
> Yes 'um.  40% off, then goes to 60%, as far as I know.  I've only been buying Valentinos for a couple of years, but that seems to be the way it goes.
> Same for Marc Jacobs.  His is 40%, then 70% (which is on now, by the way, and I have gone bananas).
> Sure makes me wonder how much these things are really worth if they can be sold at 70% off.  I guess "worth" depends on the willing buyer.


If you're just itching for a purchase I'm sure the Valentino outlet is having a good sale right now. Their prices are usually 40% off retail then when they have sales it's another 30-50% off. They also send pics to you if you call and ask.


----------



## nascar fan

LabelLover81 said:


> If you're just itching for a purchase I'm sure the Valentino outlet is having a good sale right now. Their prices are usually 40% off retail then when they have sales it's another 30-50% off. They also send pics to you if you call and ask.


There is a Valentino outlet?????????????
I had no idea!


----------



## LabelLover81

nascar fan said:


> There is a Valentino outlet?????????????
> I had no idea!


Only one. Woodbury Commons, in NY.


----------



## Kfoorya2

LabelLover81 said:


> Only one. Woodbury Commons, in NY.




There is another one actually in FL sawgrass mills.


----------



## Piarpreet

nascar fan said:


> when does 60% off at Valentino stores start?




Is it online??? :O


----------



## LabelLover81

Kfoorya2 said:


> There is another one actually in FL sawgrass mills.


Truly?!


----------



## frick&frack

Kfoorya2 said:


> There is another one actually in FL sawgrass mills.





LabelLover81 said:


> Truly?!



yep...that's near me...uh oh
http://www.factoryoutletstores.info/florida/sawgrass-mills/valentino.html

looks like there's one in vegas too, but I'm not sure if it's a stand-alone valentino outlet
http://www.premiumoutlets.com/brands/alphabetical.asp?id=v


----------



## Frivole88

does the sale include Rockstuds shoes? 



nascar fan said:


> Hmm.  I will try to have patience.
> 
> Yes 'um.  40% off, then goes to 60%, as far as I know.  I've only been buying Valentinos for a couple of years, but that seems to be the way it goes.
> Same for Marc Jacobs.  His is 40%, then 70% (which is on now, by the way, and I have gone bananas).
> Sure makes me wonder how much these things are really worth if they can be sold at 70% off.  I guess "worth" depends on the willing buyer.


----------



## nascar fan

kristinlorraine said:


> does the sale include Rockstuds shoes?


I think there were some of the kitten heels, or whatever you'd call them.  I can't remember.


----------



## Piarpreet

Where is the sale???


----------



## nascar fan

Piarpreet said:


> Where is the sale???


I will send you a PM for sales associate contact info.


----------



## rhondaroni0

Tonight's dynamic duo complementing a red Herve Leger and an attitude! 

Baby Nuage and Hyper Prives and probably an industrial statement necklace.


----------



## LabelLover81

rhondaroni0 said:


> Tonight's dynamic duo complementing a red Herve Leger and an attitude!
> 
> Baby Nuage and Hyper Prives and probably an industrial statement necklace.


Love it!  Baby nuage is so freakin cute!


----------



## nascar fan

rhondaroni0 said:


> Tonight's dynamic duo complementing a red Herve Leger and an attitude!
> 
> Baby Nuage and Hyper Prives and probably an industrial statement necklace.


I'd like to see the necklace too.


----------



## rhondaroni0

I ended up just doing Swarovski earrings and bracelet


----------



## frick&frack

rhondaroni0 said:


> Tonight's dynamic duo complementing a red Herve Leger and an attitude!
> 
> Baby Nuage and Hyper Prives and probably an industrial statement necklace.


^I love it when the details match!




rhondaroni0 said:


> I ended up just doing Swarovski earrings and bracelet


^fabulous & festive outfit!


----------



## LabelLover81

rhondaroni0 said:


> I ended up just doing Swarovski earrings and bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2434317


If there was a wolf whistle emoticon I would totally use it!


----------



## rhondaroni0

Aw thanks too kind. The purse did all the work. Heh


----------



## Picard

Have you seen that new model of rock stud ballerinas with wedge? in Mytheresa.com What do you think?? Probably they will be very comfy.
http://www.mytheresa.com/euro_en/rockstud-patent-leather-wedges.html


----------



## nascar fan

Carried my most beautiful bag today.  
There are no words to describe how beautiful it is, in my eyes.  The feel of the leather is ... well, again no words.
I love it.


----------



## Kfoorya2

nascar fan said:


> Carried my most beautiful bag today.
> There are no words to describe how beautiful it is, in my eyes.  The feel of the leather is ... well, again no words.
> I love it.




That's a valentino beauty!!! Love it! May you wear it in good health my dear!!!


----------



## frick&frack

nascar fan said:


> Carried my most beautiful bag today.
> There are no words to describe how beautiful it is, in my eyes.  The feel of the leather is ... well, again no words.
> I love it.



one of my most favorite styles...dreamy


----------



## nascar fan

Kfoorya2 said:


> That's a valentino beauty!!! Love it! May you wear it in good health my dear!!!


Isn't it, though!  So feminine.  



frick&frack said:


> one of my most favorite styles...dreamy


Back when I bought it, I bought a black one too but returned it.  Dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Have regretted it ever since.


----------



## rhondaroni0

nascar fan said:


> Carried my most beautiful bag today.
> There are no words to describe how beautiful it is, in my eyes.  The feel of the leather is ... well, again no words.
> I love it.


In LOVE!


----------



## rhondaroni0

Picard said:


> Have you seen that new model of rock stud ballerinas with wedge? in Mytheresa.com What do you think?? Probably they will be very comfy.
> http://www.mytheresa.com/euro_en/rockstud-patent-leather-wedges.html


Never seen those in the US. They are super cute! Maybe Europe is hoarding them.


----------



## LabelLover81

Oh boy... I've got another python on its way


----------



## LabelLover81

I haven't asked this question in awhile, and we've got so many new people stopping by all of the time.  What's your favorite V bag to carry?  What's your favorite V bag you own (could be different from first question)

I'll go first, my favorite bag to carry is the roses tote.  I have three in different colors: red, white, and pale pink.






My favorite bag that I own is still my Glamorous tote:


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> Oh boy... I've got another python on its way


^




LabelLover81 said:


> I haven't asked this question in awhile, and we've got so many new people stopping by all of the time.  What's your favorite V bag to carry?  What's your favorite V bag you own (could be different from first question)
> 
> I'll go first, my favorite bag to carry is the roses tote.  I have three in different colors: red, white, and pale pink.
> 
> My favorite bag that I own is still my Glamorous tote:


^your roses tote is a STUNNER!!!  & I will always love that glamorous tote.

I haven't gotten a new V bag in a long time, so I'll say that my favorite is my lace tote urban satchel & favorite to carry is my red patent betty bow tote (so cute & easy to use).  I'm sure I answered the same the last time you asked


----------



## rhondaroni0

Do you guys have advice on how to clean a petale bag? It's the nude color and it rubbed against an Auntie Anne's pretzel bag, leaving some of it blue. That's what I get for carrying a fancy purse with my 4-year-old in tow. 

LL, LOVE!!!! that rose bag. I have never seen that! So pretty.

I don't have a favorite. I like my larger than life nude petale and my baby black patent nuage equally. They are just totally different animals.


----------



## LabelLover81

frick&frack said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> ^your roses tote is a STUNNER!!!  & I will always love that glamorous tote.
> 
> I haven't gotten a new V bag in a long time, so I'll say that my favorite is my lace tote urban satchel & favorite to carry is my red patent betty bow tote (so cute & easy to use).  I'm sure I answered the same the last time you asked


  I am pretty sure it was the same answer


----------



## LabelLover81

rhondaroni0 said:


> Do you guys have advice on how to clean a petale bag? It's the nude color and it rubbed against an Auntie Anne's pretzel bag, leaving some of it blue. That's what I get for carrying a fancy purse with my 4-year-old in tow.
> 
> LL, LOVE!!!! that rose bag. I have never seen that! So pretty.
> 
> I don't have a favorite. I like my larger than life nude petale and my baby black patent nuage equally. They are just totally different animals.



Thank you!  Is the stain just blue ink, or is their any kind of grease involved?


----------



## rhondaroni0

LabelLover81 said:


> Thank you!  Is the stain just blue ink, or is their any kind of grease involved?


I think it's just ink. I dotted a baby wipe on it to see the severity and got SOME off but wasn't going to risk rubbing it with a baby wipe. I know some designer purse labels have leather cleaner but not sure if they are what I need.


----------



## LabelLover81

Ink on leather is tough. My cobbler compared it once to a tatoo: basically ink in skin. Try a white eraser, that's helped me in the past as well.  Nail polish remover will work, but it will also takes away the coloring of the leather and strip it of any treatment.


----------



## rhondaroni0

LabelLover81 said:


> Ink on leather is tough. My cobbler compared it once to a tatoo: basically ink in skin. Try a white eraser, that's helped me in the past as well.  Nail polish remover will work, but it will also takes away the coloring of the leather and strip it of any treatment.


Do you mean the Magic eraser?


----------



## LabelLover81

rhondaroni0 said:


> Do you mean the Magic eraser?


No, a plain eraser for pencils. My experience with magic eraser is that the stain will come out, it too will remove any dye in the leather if you use a second too long.


----------



## rhondaroni0

Ahhhh good idea. Will try that. It seems like it's not really ink because it goes all the way across the seam. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




It's on both sides so I must have rubbed up against something. Bleh


----------



## rhondaroni0

After. Not bad. I think I'll take it to NM for cleaning just to be safe. I don't want to rub the leather off. I went through my kids' stash and found an eraser half pencil, half ink. Score !  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> I am pretty sure it was the same answer


^:giggles:




rhondaroni0 said:


> After. Not bad. I think I'll take it to NM for cleaning just to be safe. I don't want to rub the leather off. I went through my kids' stash and found an eraser half pencil, half ink. Score !  Thanks for the tip!


^I know hairspray is very effective for getting ink out of clothing.  I'm not sure how it would work on leather.  I'm glad LL's eraser tip worked for you.

I think it's a good idea to have it cleaned.  do you have a cobbler that you know & trust?  that's where I take my bags to be cleaned & conditioned.

I'm wondering if it's the clothes you were wearing that caused that mark.  I've gotten stains similar to that when I've been wearing dark jeans with a light leather bag.


----------



## rhondaroni0

frick&frack said:


> ^:giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> ^I know hairspray is very effective for getting ink out of clothing.  I'm not sure how it would work on leather.  I'm glad LL's eraser tip worked for you.
> 
> I think it's a good idea to have it cleaned.  do you have a cobbler that you know & trust?  that's where I take my bags to be cleaned & conditioned.
> 
> I'm wondering if it's the clothes you were wearing that caused that mark.  I've gotten stains similar to that when I've been wearing dark jeans with a light leather bag.


I was wearing dark jeans, but they weren't new. I do have a cobbler I trust, well mainly. He got some black smudge on the red part of my peep toe Louboutins that won't come off so not sure if I'd trust him with a blonde leather. I think I'll be safe and take it to my purse guy at NM. Thanks for all of the advice!!


----------



## frick&frack

rhondaroni0 said:


> I was wearing dark jeans, but they weren't new. I do have a cobbler I trust, well mainly. He got some black smudge on the red part of my peep toe Louboutins that won't come off so not sure if I'd trust him with a blonde leather. I think I'll be safe and take it to my purse guy at NM. Thanks for all of the advice!!



even though the jeans aren't new, I still think that's what did it.  you've got to be careful wearing light soft leather with dark clothes.


----------



## LabelLover81

I'm glad the eraser worked. One time I got a beautiful light gray petale on ebay. But the back had some serious water stains. I spent DAYS rubbing the back with an eraser. After I finished you couldn't tell it was ever even damaged. 
I agree with F&F. The dark jeans did it.   I only carry my light colored bags when I'm wearing leggings, or dresses in the winter. Definitely nothing that been dyed heavily.


----------



## Anna Siria

Pencil eraser has also worked for me.


----------



## rhondaroni0

I bit the bullet and took it to NM for cleaning. TAKES 10 WEEKS!!! Oy.


----------



## LabelLover81

rhondaroni0 said:


> I bit the bullet and took it to NM for cleaning. TAKES 10 WEEKS!!! Oy.


That does suck... But think about how beautiful it will be when you get it back!


----------



## rhondaroni0

LabelLover81 said:


> That does suck... But think about how beautiful it will be when you get it back!


I hope so. I heard from someone (who didn't make me feel any better) that all they do is re-dye it. That sounds awful. I guess it will be ready just in time for spring though.


----------



## frick&frack

rhondaroni0 said:


> I hope so. I heard from someone (who didn't make me feel any better) that all they do is re-dye it. That sounds awful. I guess it will be ready just in time for spring though.



why don't you call & ask them if they're going to re-dye your bag?  do you want them to?


----------



## LabelLover81

Just found this beauty at Nordstrom rack!! Only paid $150 after using my fashion rewards!


----------



## LabelLover81

New RS totes for spring. They are reversible. Which sounds awesome in theory, but those studs on the inside of a bag could ruin anything delicate you're carrying around.


----------



## LabelLover81

Another


----------



## rhondaroni0

frick&frack said:


> why don't you call & ask them if they're going to re-dye your bag?  do you want them to?


They are supposed to call me with an estimate so I will be sure to ask then. The thing is it takes 10 weeks and I'm going to Vegas in April. It may be cutting it close and it's my largest bag. I need it.

It's so funny because when I first bought it, I thought it was HUGE. Now, I love the size. The space is great if you have 3 kids!


----------



## rhondaroni0

LabelLover81 said:


> Just found this beauty at Nordstrom rack!! Only paid $150 after using my fashion rewards!


Had no idea Nordstrom rack carried V. So cute!


----------



## LabelLover81

rhondaroni0 said:


> Had no idea Nordstrom rack carried V. So cute!


It's pretty rare, I've only seen 4 V bags at my Nordstrom Rack in the last 7 years.


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> Just found this beauty at Nordstrom rack!! Only paid $150 after using my fashion rewards!


^how cute!




LabelLover81 said:


> New RS totes for spring. They are reversible. Which sounds awesome in theory, but those studs on the inside of a bag could ruin anything delicate you're carrying around.





LabelLover81 said:


> Another


^I like the color blocking & like you said the reversible concept is a good one, but I'd be nervous about interior studs.


----------



## nascar fan

LabelLover81 said:


> Just found this beauty at Nordstrom rack!! Only paid $150 after using my fashion rewards!


Oh my gosh!
Lucky find!!!!!!  Beautiful.


----------



## LabelLover81

nascar fan said:


> Oh my gosh!
> Lucky find!!!!!!  Beautiful.


Right???  I'm having a major shopping week!  I've bought six items!!  Two MJ, four v


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> Right???  I'm having a major shopping week!  I've bought six items!!  Two MJ, four v


----------



## rhondaroni0

LabelLover81 said:


> Right???  I'm having a major shopping week!  I've bought six items!!  Two MJ, four v


It must be something in TPF water. I went nutso this week. A V rosier, 2 Stella McCartneys (both falabella, one a clutch and one a small tote), LV Pochette, V scarf, Tom Ford sunglasses, a pair of non-hyper prive CL in black patent, a Marni dress and a partridge in a pear treeeee 

Especially pumped about the Rosier. I have been wanting one for it feels like 300 years now. My husband will be..... not so pumped.....


----------



## frick&frack

rhondaroni0 said:


> It must be something in TPF water. I went nutso this week. A V rosier, 2 Stella McCartneys (both falabella, one a clutch and one a small tote), LV Pochette, V scarf, Tom Ford sunglasses, a pair of non-hyper prive CL in black patent, a Marni dress and a partridge in a pear treeeee
> 
> Especially pumped about the Rosier. I have been wanting one for it feels like 300 years now. *My husband will be..... not so pumped.*....



I laughed at a lot of your post, but this phrase really got me 

I think it's due to buying so much for others last month.  my mom & I were just talking about this yesterday.

also laughed at your "non hyper prive" phrase.  is that your fav style?


----------



## rhondaroni0

frick&frack said:


> I laughed at a lot of your post, but this phrase really got me
> 
> I think it's due to buying so much for others last month.  my mom & I were just talking about this yesterday.
> 
> also laughed at your "non hyper prive" phrase.  is that your fav style?


I have the hyper prive and for some reason my feet feel like they are on fire after like 30 minutes. I don't know if I should blame the patent or to blame the extra platform height (which I thought was going to make it BETTER). I have the regular kid leather ones in very prive and they are gloves! (So, yeah Very Prive is my favorite style). I ordered a non-hyper pair to see if those will work out better. I have patent Valentino Mena's and they are soooo comfy. I just don't know why Louboutin can't jump on the make-some-shoes-that-are-actually-comfortable bandwagon. All my Valentino shoes are dreams. 

It's funny because I usually wear my Menas (when I go patent) and we went out a few weeks ago and I wore my hyper-prives. I opened the box really slowly because I thought my husband was going to say "WTF!" and instead he said "Oh, I haven't seen you wear those in a while." I was like..... "eeeeeeYeah.... it's uh, been a while....." That was seriously awesome.... 

My rosier should be here in 10 days or so. I am hoping LL will be back from authentication hiatus by then


----------



## frick&frack

rhondaroni0 said:


> I have the hyper prive and for some reason my feet feel like they are on fire after like 30 minutes. I don't know if I should blame the patent or to blame the extra platform height (which I thought was going to make it BETTER). I have the regular kid leather ones in very prive and they are gloves! (So, yeah Very Prive is my favorite style). I ordered a non-hyper pair to see if those will work out better. I have patent Valentino Mena's and they are soooo comfy. I just don't know why Louboutin can't jump on the make-some-shoes-that-are-actually-comfortable bandwagon. All my Valentino shoes are dreams.
> 
> It's funny because I usually wear my Menas (when I go patent) and we went out a few weeks ago and I wore my hyper-prives. I opened the box really slowly because I thought my husband was going to say "WTF!" and instead he said "Oh, I haven't seen you wear those in a while." I was like..... "eeeeeeYeah.... it's uh, been a while....." That was seriously awesome....
> 
> My rosier should be here in 10 days or so. I am hoping LL will be back from authentication hiatus by then


^VPs are my favorite CL style too.  do you mean your feet feel on fire because they're hot?  or because they're hurting?  I agree with you that Valentinos are comfy.  I also think prada makes very comfy shoes.  I can actually wear 4.5" heels with no platform in prada...higher than any other shoe for me (with no platform).  I have a high arch which I think makes a difference in which shoes/styles/manufacturers are comfortable on your foot.  if you have a high arch too, you might want to try some pradas.

so he thought they were an old pair?  that is totally awesome.

can't wait to see your rosier.  it just might be my favorite valentino style...I'm wild about flowers.


----------



## LabelLover81

rhondaroni0 said:


> I have the hyper prive and for some reason my feet feel like they are on fire after like 30 minutes. I don't know if I should blame the patent or to blame the extra platform height (which I thought was going to make it BETTER). I have the regular kid leather ones in very prive and they are gloves! (So, yeah Very Prive is my favorite style). I ordered a non-hyper pair to see if those will work out better. I have patent Valentino Mena's and they are soooo comfy. I just don't know why Louboutin can't jump on the make-some-shoes-that-are-actually-comfortable bandwagon. All my Valentino shoes are dreams.
> 
> It's funny because I usually wear my Menas (when I go patent) and we went out a few weeks ago and I wore my hyper-prives. I opened the box really slowly because I thought my husband was going to say "WTF!" and instead he said "Oh, I haven't seen you wear those in a while." I was like..... "eeeeeeYeah.... it's uh, been a while....." That was seriously awesome....
> 
> My rosier should be here in 10 days or so. I am hoping LL will be back from authentication hiatus by then


  I can't wait to see your Rosier as well.  Any hints?  Color perhaps?  I'm very curious!!


----------



## rhondaroni0

frick&frack said:


> ^VPs are my favorite CL style too.  do you mean your feet feel on fire because they're hot?  or because they're hurting?  I agree with you that Valentinos are comfy.  I also think prada makes very comfy shoes.  I can actually wear 4.5" heels with no platform in prada...higher than any other shoe for me (with no platform).  I have a high arch which I think makes a difference in which shoes/styles/manufacturers are comfortable on your foot.  if you have a high arch too, you might want to try some pradas.
> 
> so he thought they were an old pair?  that is totally awesome.
> 
> can't wait to see your rosier.  it just might be my favorite valentino style...I'm wild about flowers.


I have a very high arch also and wide feet. I just don't get how some women wear the So Kate or Pigalle in CL. They look so painful. The hyper prives are painful too and then numbing. I feel like after a couple of hours I'm walking around like I'm trying to hold something between my knees. I always need a platform. I have actually never tried Prada shoes. I'll have to check them out. My limit is usually 120 with 3/4" platform. There's a Prada outlet near me. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## rhondaroni0

LabelLover81 said:


> I can't wait to see your Rosier as well.  Any hints?  Color perhaps?  I'm very curious!!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/TPF-Valenti...xZ4MbV6HvfU4kWS%2BBO0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

I am 100% positive it's authentic. I guess it's a gut feeling. The seller is a really nice gal, a member of TPF and she also has the original receipt. I am so excited!! I just always get authentications in case I ever decide to sell, which I can't see happening any time soon on this piece.


----------



## LabelLover81

rhondaroni0 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TPF-Valenti...xZ4MbV6HvfU4kWS%2BBO0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> I am 100% positive it's authentic. I guess it's a gut feeling. The seller is a really nice gal, a member of TPF and she also has the original receipt. I am so excited!! I just always get authentications in case I ever decide to sell, which I can't see happening any time soon on this piece.


It's truly a beautiful bag!  I couldn't have picked a better one myself.  Congratulations!!


----------



## rhondaroni0

Got my very prives today. Totally fake. I know this is a Valentino thread BUT thought I would share this "authenticity card." It's hilarious.


----------



## LabelLover81

rhondaroni0 said:


> Got my very prives today. Totally fake. I know this is a Valentino thread BUT thought I would share this "authenticity card." It's hilarious.


----------



## frick&frack

rhondaroni0 said:


> I have a very high arch also and wide feet. I just don't get how some women wear the So Kate or Pigalle in CL. They look so painful. The hyper prives are painful too and then numbing. I feel like after a couple of hours I'm walking around like I'm trying to hold something between my knees. I always need a platform. I have actually never tried Prada shoes. I'll have to check them out. My limit is usually 120 with 3/4" platform. There's a Prada outlet near me. Thanks for the tip!


^I get pain in the ball of my foot, then my last 2 toes get numb.  I would DIE to be able to confidently wear piggies :cry:




rhondaroni0 said:


> I am 100% positive it's authentic. I guess it's a gut feeling. The seller is a really nice gal, a member of TPF and she also has the original receipt. I am so excited!! I just always get authentications in case I ever decide to sell, which I can't see happening any time soon on this piece.


^gorgeous!  congratulations!!!  so happy for you...I love this bag like mad.




rhondaroni0 said:


> Got my very prives today. Totally fake. I know this is a Valentino thread BUT thought I would share this "authenticity card." It's hilarious.


^


----------



## rhondaroni0

LL. I looked through your bag collection and wow, all your V bags are so beautiful!


----------



## Frivole88

the "authenticity card" and its wordings doesn't make any sense. lol



rhondaroni0 said:


> Got my very prives today. Totally fake. I know this is a Valentino thread BUT thought I would share this "authenticity card." It's hilarious.


----------



## LabelLover81

rhondaroni0 said:


> LL. I looked through your bag collection and wow, all your V bags are so beautiful!



  Thank you!!


----------



## Tabbscat

Hi ladies, I was wondering if anyone could possibly help me authenticate a Valentino scarf I picked up at tj max today. I don't know much about the brand, buy thought it was really pretty. Is there an authentication thread or is there someone who might be able to take a peek at it?  Thanks so much


----------



## Tabbscat

Tabbscat said:


> Hi ladies, I was wondering if anyone could possibly help me authenticate a Valentino scarf I picked up at tj max today. I don't know much about the brand, buy thought it was really pretty. Is there an authentication thread or is there someone who might be able to take a peek at it?  Thanks so much
> View attachment 2464103
> View attachment 2464104




Never mind, i spoke to soon. I found the thread and posted there. Hopefully someone can help me


----------



## rhondaroni0

Reveal!! Reveal!!! Who wants a reveal!!!???


----------



## frick&frack

rhondaroni0 said:


> Reveal!! Reveal!!! Who wants a reveal!!!???



meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## rhondaroni0

My photography couldn't be any worse. So blurry for some reason.


----------



## frick&frack

rhondaroni0 said:


> My photography couldn't be any worse. So blurry for some reason.



your rosier is GORGEOUS!!!  congratulations!   it's the most beautiful bag.  I hope you feel so pretty & special when you carry it.


----------



## rhondaroni0

frick&frack said:


> your rosier is GORGEOUS!!!  congratulations!   it's the most beautiful bag.  I hope you feel so pretty & special when you carry it.


Thanks! I bought it from a fellow purse forum member. I'm so excited!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

rhondaroni0 said:


> My photography couldn't be any worse. So blurry for some reason.


Yay!  You got it!  Congratulations!!


----------



## londonrain

LabelLover81 said:


> Just found this beauty at Nordstrom rack!! Only paid $150 after using my fashion rewards!


Wow, beautiful, great find


----------



## rhondaroni0

I still have to go through authentication process but I'm 99% sure it's ok. The seller was a really nice gal to work with. I love it when that happens.


----------



## nascar fan

LabelLover, need your expert thought.  I was told at V boutique that the sizing I am used to with other designers (namely MJ), V is 2 sizes bigger.  
I was like, Huh?  Are you serious? 
 She was pretty much saying everybody else was wrong and I am really a size __.  (2 sizes bigger than everywhere else)
?????
Does V clothing run true to size?


----------



## LabelLover81

nascar fan said:


> LabelLover, need your expert thought.  I was told at V boutique that the sizing I am used to with other designers (namely MJ), V is 2 sizes bigger.
> I was like, Huh?  Are you serious?
> She was pretty much saying everybody else was wrong and I am really a size __.  (2 sizes bigger than everywhere else)
> ?????
> Does V clothing run true to size?


That is a question for Mithril. My body is little too much like kim kardashian, not enough like gwenyth Paltrow for valentino clothing   but I do truly think Mithril could help you out


----------



## nascar fan

LabelLover81 said:


> That is a question for Mithril. My body is little too much like kim kardashian, not enough like gwenyth Paltrow for valentino clothing   but I do truly think Mithril could help you out


Okeydoke.  Maybe she will see my post.
You have curves.  That is a good thing.


----------



## nascar fan

I dropped my beauty in a parking lot today.  It hit hard, bow side downward.
Not a scratch on it.  
I love this bag.  I probably would have come close to dying if it got ruined.  LOL!


----------



## rhondaroni0

nascar fan said:


> I dropped my beauty in a parking lot today.  It hit hard, bow side downward.
> Not a scratch on it.
> I love this bag.  I probably would have come close to dying if it got ruined.  LOL!




Close call!!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

nascar fan said:


> I dropped my beauty in a parking lot today.  It hit hard, bow side downward.
> Not a scratch on it.
> I love this bag.  I probably would have come close to dying if it got ruined.  LOL!


One time I droppedy rockstud clutch in a parking lot. Not one mark!  Valentino is awesome!!!


----------



## sfbabe78

A reveal.   Got this gorgeous bag at Nordies at an amazing price!!!!   Abs love! 

You guys like it ?!?


----------



## rhondaroni0

sfbabe78 said:


> A reveal.   Got this gorgeous bag at Nordies at an amazing price!!!!   Abs love!
> 
> 
> 
> You guys like it ?!?




Beautiful!!!


----------



## frick&frack

nascar fan said:


> I dropped my beauty in a parking lot today.  It hit hard, bow side downward.
> Not a scratch on it.
> I love this bag.  I probably would have come close to dying if it got ruined.  LOL!


^love that bow so much!  what a relief that nothing happened in the fall.




sfbabe78 said:


> A reveal.   Got this gorgeous bag at Nordies at an amazing price!!!!   Abs love!
> 
> You guys like it ?!?


^CONGRATULATIONS!  I definitely love it.  those laser cut flowers are gorgeous.


----------



## LabelLover81

sfbabe78 said:


> A reveal.   Got this gorgeous bag at Nordies at an amazing price!!!!   Abs love!
> 
> You guys like it ?!?


I LOVE the Demetra!  It's such a classicly beautiful bag!  And on sale is even better!  Congratulations.


----------



## nascar fan

sfbabe78 said:


> A reveal.   Got this gorgeous bag at Nordies at an amazing price!!!!   Abs love!
> 
> You guys like it ?!?


Of course!!  Very special bag.  Who would Not like that one!!!!!!!!!!  Gorgeous!
Is it heavy?


----------



## rhondaroni0

Of course to each his own but Valentino bags are by far the most beautiful, well constructed bags out there. My tiny collection is 3 now. I have my Gucci Sukey for everyday but my Valentinos stay safe in their sleepers in my safe. They're so special. SO different from anything else. Just a brilliant designer.

Countdown until we get our boutique here in SF! It says spring '14 but who knows with SF being so weird with permits, etc.


----------



## frick&frack

rhondaroni0 said:


> Of course to each his own but Valentino bags are by far the most beautiful, well constructed bags out there. My tiny collection is 3 now. I have my Gucci Sukey for everyday but my Valentinos stay safe in their sleepers in my safe. They're so special. SO different from anything else. Just a brilliant designer.
> 
> Countdown until we get our boutique here in SF! It says spring '14 but who knows with SF being so weird with permits, etc.



I couldn't possibly agree more.  I love Valentino...even the styles that aren't for me are still beautifully designed.  they are my favorite bags in my collection too.


----------



## sfbabe78

Thank You guys!!!!   

I believe this particular model is a 2011 right?  I tried searching which season it was from and all i could find is Blake carrying it in Gossip girl back in the day?  It says it's sold out on NM and Saks but this does not seem correct as it's not a current season bag.   Is it part of their perm collection?  Do I have a very outdated bag?   Regardless, I absolutely love it and don't care.  I love classic pieces more than trends but it's good to know a little history on the bags one carries .

Thank you.


----------



## LabelLover81

sfbabe78 said:


> Thank You guys!!!!
> 
> I believe this particular model is a 2011 right?  I tried searching which season it was from and all i could find is Blake carrying it in Gossip girl back in the day?  It says it's sold out on NM and Saks but this does not seem correct as it's not a current season bag.   Is it part of their perm collection?  Do I have a very outdated bag?   Regardless, I absolutely love it and don't care.  I love classic pieces more than trends but it's good to know a little history on the bags one carries .
> 
> Thank you.



It is from the SS 2011 collection. It says sold out at Saks and NM because it is, it hasn't been made in a few years, so they sold out.  
It's not outdated at all.  I mean, you'll see most people carrying Rockstud nowadays for Valentino, but this bag was made when Rockstud was still popular.  Plus they still make non-Rockstud bags (though you wouldn't know that from the website and department store displays).
I think it's a beautiful and perfect bag.


----------



## sfbabe78

nascar fan said:


> Of course!!  Very special bag.  Who would Not like that one!!!!!!!!!!  Gorgeous!
> Is it heavy?


Thank you.  No actually it's not.  very structured and the inside has a middle slim pocket with 2 compartments on each side.  I want it to be a perfect every day bag...but the lamb leather can get scratched up pretty easily...so not sure if I should make it an every day bag!


----------



## sfbabe78

LabelLover81 said:


> It is from the SS 2011 collection. It says sold out at Saks and NM because it is, it hasn't been made in a few years, so they sold out.
> It's not outdated at all.  I mean, you'll see most people carrying Rockstud nowadays for Valentino, but this bag was made when Rockstud was still popular.  Plus they still make non-Rockstud bags (though you wouldn't know that from the website and department store displays).
> I think it's a beautiful and perfect bag.


Thanks for confirming.  Gosh i am loving this forum.  I wasn't really active here before...but will def be.

I have a Prada reveal too but I guess that will have to go to a diff section!


----------



## LabelLover81

sfbabe78 said:


> Thanks for confirming.  Gosh i am loving this forum.  I wasn't really active here before...but will def be.
> 
> I have a Prada reveal too but I guess that will have to go to a diff section!



 You can show us...  Just post it here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/valentino/post-your-non-valentino-indulges-here-668070.html


----------



## rhondaroni0

When were rosier and petales in the stores? 

I took my rosier out in the wild today. I barely walked into Neimans and the purse guy sharked me   Ha


----------



## LabelLover81

rhondaroni0 said:


> When were rosier and petales in the stores?
> 
> I took my rosier out in the wild today. I barely walked into Neimans and the purse guy sharked me   Ha


Rosiers were in stores as late as last year. Petales probably haven't been in stores for two years now.


----------



## nascar fan

sfbabe78 said:


> Thanks for confirming.  Gosh i am loving this forum.  I wasn't really active here before...but will def be.
> 
> I have a Prada reveal too but I guess that will have to go to a diff section!


Heck yeah, show us here!  We love seeing all the bags.


----------



## Alebeth

Congratulations! What a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Alebeth

rhondaroni0 said:


> Of course to each his own but Valentino bags are by far the most beautiful, well constructed bags out there. My tiny collection is 3 now. I have my Gucci Sukey for everyday but my Valentinos stay safe in their sleepers in my safe. They're so special. SO different from anything else. Just a brilliant designer.
> 
> Countdown until we get our boutique here in SF! It says spring '14 but who knows with SF being so weird with permits, etc.



It's open! I was strolling through SF this past weekend and stumbled upon the new Valentino boutique. Chatting with the SA, it has been open for about 3 months. First floor is menswear and the second and third floor are women's wear.


----------



## rhondaroni0

mimilo said:


> It's open! I was strolling through SF this past weekend and stumbled upon the new Valentino boutique. Chatting with the SA, it has been open for about 3 months. First floor is menswear and the second and third floor are women's wear.




Wow I didn't even know. Time for a trip to union square!!!


----------



## sammie225

Hi everyone,
I am new to Valentino and was wondering if every Rockstud bag comes with a serial number and if so then where it is located? 
Thank you ladies and gents)


----------



## LabelLover81

sammie225 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am new to Valentino and was wondering if every Rockstud bag comes with a serial number and if so then where it is located?
> Thank you ladies and gents)


Not all do but if there is one it's in the inside back pocket.


----------



## sammie225

LabelLover81 said:


> Not all do but if there is one it's in the inside back pocket.



Alright great  Thank you very much for the reply


----------



## frick&frack

rhondaroni0 said:


> I took my rosier out in the wild today. I barely walked into Neimans and the purse guy sharked me   Ha


----------



## sfbabe78

nascar fan said:


> Heck yeah, show us here!  We love seeing all the bags.



Here you goo )  Prada 2274 in Sabbia.


----------



## sfbabe78

nascar fan said:


> Heck yeah, show us here!  We love seeing all the bags.


check it out here -

http://forum.purseblog.com/prada/prada-saffiano-tote-timeless-852075-2.html#post26086238


----------



## frick&frack

sfbabe78 said:


> Here you goo )  Prada 2274 in Sabbia.



that's a gorgeous color!  I love the classic simplicity of prada.


----------



## nascar fan

sfbabe78 said:


> Here you goo )  Prada 2274 in Sabbia.


Very pretty!  That is such a feminine color.


----------



## hbacking




----------



## EricaWeng

I purchased this purse, but I don't really know the details about it. Such as which year collection it come from, what is the style name of the Valentino purse 

I am new in Valentino 

But I love my valentino


----------



## LabelLover81

EricaWeng said:


> I purchased this purse, but I don't really know the details about it. Such as which year collection it come from, what is the style name of the Valentino purse
> 
> I am new in Valentino
> 
> But I love my valentino
> 
> View attachment 2486928



Spring Summer 2013, Valentino Girello Flap


----------



## EricaWeng

LabelLover81 said:


> Spring Summer 2013, Valentino Girello Flap




Thank you very much


----------



## EricaWeng

How about this one?


----------



## rhondaroni0

EricaWeng said:


> I purchased this purse, but I don't really know the details about it. Such as which year collection it come from, what is the style name of the Valentino purse
> 
> I am new in Valentino
> 
> But I love my valentino
> 
> View attachment 2486928


gorgeous! so perfect for spring!


----------



## rhondaroni0

I am going through withdrawals. My petale has been out for cleaning since Jan 7th. Does that make me an addict??? I'll get it back end March. What??????


----------



## frick&frack

EricaWeng said:


> I purchased this purse, but I don't really know the details about it. Such as which year collection it come from, what is the style name of the Valentino purse
> 
> I am new in Valentino
> 
> But I love my valentino


^wow...that's a stunner.  congratulations!




rhondaroni0 said:


> I am going through withdrawals. My petale has been out for cleaning since Jan 7th. Does that make me an addict??? I'll get it back end March. What??????


^yes, it does.  but that's a good thing (it means you have elegant taste)


----------



## rhondaroni0

It's so ridiculous. I have a nervous pit in stomach over it coming back safely. It's abnormal


----------



## frick&frack

rhondaroni0 said:


> It's so ridiculous. I have a nervous pit in stomach over it coming back safely. It's abnormal



hehe...it's love


----------



## funkydory21

Is Valentino included during saks/BG/NM 20% or 30% sales?


----------



## rhondaroni0

funkydory21 said:


> Is Valentino included during saks/BG/NM 20% or 30% sales?




I sometimes see V bags for 25% off like the baby Nuages were $1100 at NM and for a few days they had some on sale for $875 but it was the pink, lime green, peach. Not red or black. And of course, I wanted red or black. The little pink one was tempting, though.


----------



## rhondaroni0

.


----------



## LabelLover81

Hi all!  I'll be in Paris next week and I plan on taking some pics of the V boutique to shard with you all!


----------



## rhondaroni0

LabelLover81 said:


> Hi all!  I'll be in Paris next week and I plan on taking some pics of the V boutique to shard with you all!


I cannot wait!!!!!  I still haven't been to the Union Square SF boutique. It's tricky with 3 kids. Hopefully soon.


----------



## LabelLover81

rhondaroni0 said:


> I cannot wait!!!!!  I still haven't been to the Union Square SF boutique. It's tricky with 3 kids. Hopefully soon.



I can't wait either!!  Btw, if you get that rosier from Yoogis, buy it directly from their site. Always cheaper than their ebay listings!  Plus I have a coupon code for $50 off their site for any purchase you can use.


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> Hi all!  I'll be in Paris next week and I plan on taking some pics of the V boutique to shard with you all!



 

have a wonderful trip!


----------



## rhondaroni0

LabelLover81 said:


> I can't wait either!!  Btw, if you get that rosier from Yoogis, buy it directly from their site. Always cheaper than their ebay listings!  Plus I have a coupon code for $50 off their site for any purchase you can use.


Thanks for the offer! I've got my eye on another one. It's a for-sure if it's real so reveal to come! I hate posting in the authentication threads because I feel like it calls attention to the auction, especially with Louboutins.


----------



## funkydory21

LabelLover81 said:


> Hi all!  I'll be in Paris next week and I plan on taking some pics of the V boutique to shard with you all!



Great!  Have a good trip!  Is Valentino in Paris cheaper?


----------



## rhondaroni0

Can anyone tell me how to read serials in bags?

for instance....
BS-4WB980RAS3 
BS-5WB189RAS1
BGE103LAA1


----------



## rhondaroni0

LabelLover81 said:


> I can't wait either!!  Btw, if you get that rosier from Yoogis, buy it directly from their site. Always cheaper than their ebay listings!  Plus I have a coupon code for $50 off their site for any purchase you can use.


LL, is the coupon you have for Yoogi's a one-time use thing or can anyone use it? I may buy a nevefull there.


----------



## Mithril

LabelLover81 said:


> Hi all!  I'll be in Paris next week and I plan on taking some pics of the V boutique to shard with you all!




Enjoy!! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## rhondaroni0

Mithril said:


> Enjoy!! Can't wait to see pics!


Me too! Me too!!!


----------



## mybigfatcloset

LabelLover81 said:


> I can't wait either!!  Btw, if you get that rosier from Yoogis, buy it directly from their site. Always cheaper than their ebay listings!  Plus I have a coupon code for $50 off their site for any purchase you can use.


Good to know!


----------



## rhondaroni0

Waiting for pics from Paris!   Dying over here!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

rhondaroni0 said:


> Waiting for pics from Paris!   Dying over here!!!



I did a thread!  Two in fact...


http://forum.purseblog.com/valentino/im-back-valentino-paris-855914.html


----------



## rhondaroni0

LabelLover81 said:


> I did a thread!  Two in fact...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/valentino/im-back-valentino-paris-855914.html







How in the world did I miss that.   Anyway, beautiful stuff! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LabelLover81

rhondaroni0 said:


> How in the world did I miss that.   Anyway, beautiful stuff! Thanks for sharing.


Thank you Rhonda!


----------



## nascar fan

Is this a Valentino scarf?  I've seen it somewhere but can't remember.


----------



## tdp2000

hi i'm looking to buy a pair of bow pumps like http://resources.shopstyle.com/sim/...alentino-couture-patent-leather-bow-pumps.jpg

but i'm a bit confused about the sizing, i read reviews some said it's larger, some said it fits smaller.. I only tried on this one in lace and it fits perfect in size 38, but i'm not sure if the patent leather is different? anyone can share an experience with the fitting of this shoes? THANKSS


----------



## rhondaroni0

This style is narrow. Valentino also runs small. I am a true US8 and I wear 39 in Valentino. I have patent Menas and D'orsays both in 39. My foot is also C-wide. In personal experience in pumps I always go a full size up. In booties and slingbacks ,a half size up and in slides, a full size up

Oh I also have Menas in regular leather. They are also 39


----------



## LabelLover81

I wear a US size 10, but almost all valentino shoes are a 41 for me.


----------



## LabelLover81

Anyone have a SS 2014 bag to show off?  I'm curious how they look off the runway and with real life outfits


----------



## rhondaroni0

So I got my petale back today. I sent it away to be cleaned back in Jan. They did a good job getting the blue streak that was caused by my jeans. My bag is not the same. It's got something speckled all over it and structurally, it won't stand up on it's own. It also looks much more used and they dyed some if it (which I specifically to them not to do). Huge bummer. So be careful of you decide to have yours cleaned!!


----------



## LabelLover81

rhondaroni0 said:


> So I got my petale back today. I sent it away to be cleaned back in Jan. They did a good job getting the blue streak that was caused by my jeans. My bag is not the same. It's got something speckled all over it and structurally, it won't stand up on it's own. It also looks much more used and they dyed some if it (which I specifically to them not to do). Huge bummer. So be careful of you decide to have yours cleaned!!



Can you post before and afters?


----------



## rhondaroni0

LabelLover81 said:


> Can you post before and afters?




The bad news is I took a ton of photos and then my phone decided to stop working, completely. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Hard to photograph the blonde leather


----------



## rhondaroni0

Hey LL.  I hope that rose tote I just bought was yours!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

rhondaroni0 said:


> Hey LL.  I hope that rose tote I just bought was yours!!!



Yes ma'am!  It's going out today!  Congraulations!!!


----------



## rhondaroni0

LabelLover81 said:


> Yes ma'am!  It's going out today!  Congraulations!!!




Sweet! Scared to death about the white. Why in the world did they not put feet on a white bag?  I will remember not to wear it with jeans like my blonde one!


----------



## LabelLover81

rhondaroni0 said:


> Sweet! Scared to death about the white. Why in the world did they not put feet on a white bag?  I will remember not to wear it with jeans like my blonde one!



Yes, I just stuck to cotton dresses. I sprayed it with leather protector about 8 months ago, so it's probably due for another coat before you take it out for a spin. 
It's such a beautiful bag!!  I really needed the $$, and I have it in three colors, but I could only bear to part with one. You're going to absolutely love it!


----------



## rhondaroni0

LabelLover81 said:


> Yes, I just stuck to cotton dresses. I sprayed it with leather protector about 8 months ago, so it's probably due for another coat before you take it out for a spin.
> 
> It's such a beautiful bag!!  I really needed the $$, and I have it in three colors, but I could only bear to part with one. You're going to absolutely love it!




Well, it's going to a good home.  

Which leather protector do you use? It doesn't discolor after it wears off?


----------



## LabelLover81

rhondaroni0 said:


> Well, it's going to a good home.
> 
> Which leather protector do you use? It doesn't discolor after it wears off?



Nope, it's Cadillac. My cobbler recommended it awhile ago and the Chanel girls use it on their lambskin as well. Works like a charm!


----------



## nascar fan

Look what I have in my hot little hands!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
pebbled leather, chocolate brown!


----------



## rhondaroni0

I've never seen them in that color. Love!


----------



## JADA

My green foot jewelry!!!!!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

^^ Those sandals are really nice!


----------



## nascar fan

JADA said:


> My green foot jewelry!!!!!


Ooooo, this means they will probably have the RS pumps in this shade too!
They are gorgeous!
(if anyone sees the pumps in this color, let me know!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> I did a thread!  Two in fact...
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/valentino/im-back-valentino-paris-855914.html


^how did I miss this?  just perused...




rhondaroni0 said:


> So I got my petale back today. I sent it away to be cleaned back in Jan. They did a good job getting the blue streak that was caused by my jeans. My bag is not the same. It's got something speckled all over it and structurally, it won't stand up on it's own. It also looks much more used and they dyed some if it (which I specifically to them not to do). Huge bummer. So be careful of you decide to have yours cleaned!!


^I'm sorry it didn't turn out the way you'd hoped.




rhondaroni0 said:


> Hey LL.  I hope that rose tote I just bought was yours!!!





LabelLover81 said:


> Yes ma'am!  It's going out today!  Congraulations!!!


^very fun...keeping it in the family


----------



## frick&frack

nascar fan said:


> Look what I have in my hot little hands!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> pebbled leather, chocolate brown!


^the pebbled leather is gorgy!




JADA said:


> My green foot jewelry!!!!!


^love it with your lavender toes!


----------



## JADA

frick&frack said:


> ^the pebbled leather is gorgy!
> 
> 
> 
> ^love it with your lavender toes!



Thanks


----------



## JADA

nascar fan said:


> Ooooo, this means they will probably have the RS pumps in this shade too!
> They are gorgeous!
> (if anyone sees the pumps in this color, let me know!!!!!!!!!!)



Saks has a green pump!
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...alentino&N=4294912353+306418075&bmUID=kkA_PbL


----------



## rhondaroni0

frick&frack said:


> ^how did I miss this?  just perused...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^I'm sorry it didn't turn out the way you'd hoped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^very fun...keeping it in the family







I got it! (Re-)reveal!!


----------



## frick&frack

rhondaroni0 said:


> I got it! (Re-)reveal!!



YIPEEEE!!!!!!!!!!  those roses are incredible!!!    enjoy it


----------



## Ms.parker123

Ladies quick question in regards to this bag. Is the leather soft or stiff? Does it break in? 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/valenti...=related-3636623-0-3-4-4-RR&PageCategoryId=PP

The leather seems like it is stiff compared to this Valentino tote?

cdnb.lystit.com/photos/2013/05/30/valentino-red-rockstud-medium-leather-tote-product-1-10316266-416273893_large_flex.jpeg


----------



## LabelLover81

Ms.parker123 said:


> Ladies quick question in regards to this bag. Is the leather soft or stiff? Does it break in?
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/valenti...=related-3636623-0-3-4-4-RR&PageCategoryId=PP
> 
> The leather seems like it is stiff compared to this Valentino tote?
> 
> cdnb.lystit.com/photos/2013/05/30/valentino-red-rockstud-medium-leather-tote-product-1-10316266-416273893_large_flex.jpeg



Your second link is weird, but the bag in the first is stiff leather.


----------



## precipice

Hi ladies!
I'm not sure where to post this but thought a general chat thread would be a place to start. I just bought my first pair of Valentino rockstud heels (I got the 4" ones) in nude patent leather. I was so exited about this purchase that I had to wear them out the next day! I had them on for maybe 2-3 hours today but when I got home I noticed that the insole on one of the shoes had become really wrinkled  I've never had this happen to a shoe before so I'm wondering if this is just normal wear or if it means that the insole wasn't attached properly or something. I bought them from Neiman Marcus, but they were the last pair in the store and one the site, I'm not sure how their return/ exchange policy works in this situation. Any advise?


----------



## rhondaroni0

Las Vegas! Check out the pretty red crystals!!



View attachment 2578558
View attachment 2578559
View attachment 2578562
View attachment 2578563
View attachment 2578564
View attachment 2578565
View attachment 2578566


----------



## LabelLover81

precipice said:


> Hi ladies!
> I'm not sure where to post this but thought a general chat thread would be a place to start. I just bought my first pair of Valentino rockstud heels (I got the 4" ones) in nude patent leather. I was so exited about this purchase that I had to wear them out the next day! I had them on for maybe 2-3 hours today but when I got home I noticed that the insole on one of the shoes had become really wrinkled  I've never had this happen to a shoe before so I'm wondering if this is just normal wear or if it means that the insole wasn't attached properly or something. I bought them from Neiman Marcus, but they were the last pair in the store and one the site, I'm not sure how their return/ exchange policy works in this situation. Any advise?



Ask here:  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/valentino-shoe-clubhouse-663689.html


----------



## LabelLover81

rhondaroni0 said:


> Las Vegas! Check out the pretty red crystals!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2578558
> View attachment 2578559
> View attachment 2578562
> View attachment 2578563
> View attachment 2578564
> View attachment 2578565
> View attachment 2578566



Links aren't working


----------



## rhondaroni0

labellover81 said:


> links aren't working


----------



## rhondaroni0




----------



## rhondaroni0

The reds are SO much richer in person.


----------



## frick&frack

rhondaroni0 said:


> The reds are SO much richer in person.



they're gorgy!


----------



## LabelLover81

I love the Vegas boutique. Open until midnight!!!


----------



## crystalkong

precipice said:


> Hi ladies!
> I'm not sure where to post this but thought a general chat thread would be a place to start. I just bought my first pair of Valentino rockstud heels (I got the 4" ones) in nude patent leather. I was so exited about this purchase that I had to wear them out the next day! I had them on for maybe 2-3 hours today but when I got home I noticed that the insole on one of the shoes had become really wrinkled  I've never had this happen to a shoe before so I'm wondering if this is just normal wear or if it means that the insole wasn't attached properly or something. I bought them from Neiman Marcus, but they were the last pair in the store and one the site, I'm not sure how their return/ exchange policy works in this situation. Any advise?



I just bought mine today. I wore it to prance around my room & I noticed the insole is also wrinkled inside. I guess it's like that by default.


----------



## MissPursenality

Finally wearing my noir kitten heels, they're so comfortable!


----------



## EBMIC

My very first Valentino!  May I join the club?!


----------



## EBMIC

EBMIC said:


> My very first Valentino!  May I join the club?!



Here's another pix


----------



## iriskikay

Hi guys, I never owned Valentino bags...should I keep this neon pink bag? Since I'm keeping the hotpink kitten heels..I am not sure about the quality and color if it's a good choice. I got this sale online on Valentino website.


----------



## joysyoggi

iriskikay said:


> Hi guys, I never owned Valentino bags...should I keep this neon pink bag? Since I'm keeping the hotpink kitten heels..I am not sure about the quality and color if it's a good choice. I got this sale online on Valentino website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2659343
> View attachment 2659344
> View attachment 2659345


It looks cute with the nude! Are you gonna use it?


----------



## gatorpooh

My new Rockstuds from the NOIR collection. This is my last shoe purchase until I finish my graduate internship next year so I decided to make it count &#128513;


----------



## gatorpooh

Forgot to attach a pic!


----------



## pbdb

My scarlet red purchases.
Deep red IRL.


----------



## EBMIC

pbdb said:


> My scarlet red purchases.
> Deep red IRL.


Lovely!!! Congrats


----------



## gatorpooh

So I know I said that my Noir Rockstud caged flats would be my last shoe purchase until I finish my graduate internship next year...but I just happened to come across a pair of the fuschia in my size on valentino.com this morning at 40% off, so of course I snatched them up. These shoes are so addicting! This is my treat to myself for finishing my Master's coursework with a 4.0 GPA  I'll post pics when they arrive!


----------



## frick&frack

pbdb said:


> My scarlet red purchases.
> Deep red IRL.


^love the color!




gatorpooh said:


> So I know I said that my Noir Rockstud caged flats would be my last shoe purchase until I finish my graduate internship next year...but I just happened to come across a pair of the fuschia in my size on valentino.com this morning at 40% off, so of course I snatched them up. These shoes are so addicting! This is my treat to myself for finishing my Master's coursework with a 4.0 GPA  I'll post pics when they arrive!


^isn't that just the way? :giggles:

congrats on your masters!


----------



## gatorpooh

frick&frack said:


> ^isn't that just the way? :giggles:
> 
> congrats on your masters!



Thank you!!!


----------



## tnt134

Hi ladies

I'm debating whether I should get this or not, the flat is on hold for me ATM . Is 580$ a good price for it ? Thanks


----------



## gatorpooh

gatorpooh said:


> Forgot to attach a pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2673350



Returned to NM. The creasing of the leather was unacceptable! Patent version on the way to me...


----------



## rhondaroni0

New bebe


----------



## rhondaroni0

gatorpooh said:


> Forgot to attach a pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2673350




Cute!!


----------



## frick&frack

rhondaroni0 said:


> New bebe[



oh how I love a classic valentino red bag!


----------



## helenhandbag

It's super small but thought I'd show it anyway as I found her at 70% off (!) right in between the new collection items at my local department store. I spent sale season giving birth so it was like this pink Rockstud bracelet was just waiting for me to get back into the game, lol! Now to grab a bag with the same discount during the next sale season (as if they'd do that...or would they? )


----------



## frick&frack

helenhandbag said:


> It's super small but thought I'd show it anyway as I found her at 70% off (!) right in between the new collection items at my local department store. I spent sale season giving birth so it was like this pink Rockstud bracelet was just waiting for me to get back into the game, lol! Now to grab a bag with the same discount during the next sale season (as if they'd do that...or would they? )



great timing to score that beautiful pink!


----------



## rhondaroni0

RED V super cute balloon bag. It carries kind of weird unless you keep it mostly stuffed. Had to have it, though!


----------



## rhondaroni0

helenhandbag said:


> It's super small but thought I'd show it anyway as I found her at 70% off (!) right in between the new collection items at my local department store. I spent sale season giving birth so it was like this pink Rockstud bracelet was just waiting for me to get back into the game, lol! Now to grab a bag with the same discount during the next sale season (as if they'd do that...or would they? )




Cute!!


----------



## Joleenx3

s3.amazonaws.com/images.pradux.com/product/13/f4d38cbabe8691883aeb4ca92738c8c858eb0d_350.png

Hi ladies!
I was wondering if you guys would be able to help me with something. I've been on the hunt for the Rockstud heels (100mm) in Poudre. I tried them on at Neiman Marcus today, and I need a size 34.5. They only carry size 35 and above. Nordstrom does not have this color at the moment. I live in Hawaii and these are the only 2 stores that I know of that carry Valentino here. I contacted the Valentino store in SF and they only carry them in a size 35 and above. They do exist in a 34.5 though! The 5 is just slightly too loose on me. The length is okay, but the straps are a bit loose when I walk. Please let me know if you've seen them anywhere in that size! I'm dyingggg to get my hands on (& feet in) them!! TIA!!


----------



## jalbs

Joleenx3 said:


> s3.amazonaws.com/images.pradux.com/product/13/f4d38cbabe8691883aeb4ca92738c8c858eb0d_350.png
> 
> Hi ladies!
> I was wondering if you guys would be able to help me with something. I've been on the hunt for the Rockstud heels (100mm) in Poudre. I tried them on at Neiman Marcus today, and I need a size 34.5. They only carry size 35 and above. Nordstrom does not have this color at the moment. I live in Hawaii and these are the only 2 stores that I know of that carry Valentino here. I contacted the Valentino store in SF and they only carry them in a size 35 and above. They do exist in a 34.5 though! The 5 is just slightly too loose on me. The length is okay, but the straps are a bit loose when I walk. Please let me know if you've seen them anywhere in that size! I'm dyingggg to get my hands on (& feet in) them!! TIA!!




The straps can be taken in by a cobler. They move the studs and everything and make it fit perfectly. Most women need to have the straps taken in.


----------



## jalbs

This just happened and I'm so upset. Is this even fixable?? There is a big gash and indentation in the blue leather heel. I can't believe this happened. I've never done this to any of my shoes but the sidewalk had a big crack that I didn't notice and my heel went all the way in it. Help!!!


----------



## Kfoorya2

jalbs said:


> This just happened and I'm so upset. Is this even fixable?? There is a big gash and indentation in the blue leather heel. I can't believe this happened. I've never done this to any of my shoes but the sidewalk had a big crack that I didn't notice and my heel went all the way in it. Help!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2727643







This happened to mine just yesterday! But even worse than yours  I am so sad please if anyone has any suggestions share with us on how to fix this


----------



## jalbs

Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 2727763
> 
> 
> This happened to mine just yesterday! But even worse than yours  I am so sad please if anyone has any suggestions share with us on how to fix this




Such a bummer! I took mine to the cobler today and will get them back on Wednesday. I'll post a pic after the repair but he did say that it will never look perfect again although he will make it look better. He said he will stretch the leather over that spot and put a clear polish over it. Hoping for the best since I only got three wears out of them and we all know they aren't cheap!


----------



## jalbs

The cobbler did his best to fix it. Although still noticeable, it looks way better. He took a needle and straightened out the leather and then stretched it over. He then put a mat clear polish on it. He filled in the grove as well. I'm happy with the results.


----------



## Kfoorya2

jalbs said:


> The cobbler did his best to fix it. Although still noticeable, it looks way better. He took a needle and straightened out the leather and then stretched it over. He then put a mat clear polish on it. He filled in the grove as well. I'm happy with the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2734597




I must say it looks much better! 
Thanks for the update, I will surely take my Valentino's soon and let the cobbler do his best to fix it, hopefully!


----------



## frick&frack

jalbs said:


> The cobbler did his best to fix it. Although still noticeable, it looks way better. He took a needle and straightened out the leather and then stretched it over. He then put a mat clear polish on it. He filled in the grove as well. I'm happy with the results.


 sorry about your poor shoes!  looks like your cobbler did a great job though


----------



## rhondaroni0

Anyone know where I can find a liner for a medium rockstud?


----------



## rhondaroni0

Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 2727763
> 
> 
> This happened to mine just yesterday! But even worse than yours  I am so sad please if anyone has any suggestions share with us on how to fix this


I had a pair of Tory Burch red patent flats that ripped. I think as long as the "skin" is attached, they can fix it relatively well.


----------



## rhondaroni0

Today at Nordstrom.


----------



## frick&frack

rhondaroni0 said:


> Today at Nordstrom.




Love it! Did you get it?


----------



## rhondaroni0

frick&frack said:


> Love it! Did you get it?




No. Two issues. It's $6000 and mink. So cute though. Mostly I can't do mink.


----------



## nascar fan

hi, V ladies!
I'm still around.  I've just been distracted lately.
I'm still loving my Valentino goodies.
Hope you all are well and happy!


----------



## Hot 4 handbags

rhondaroni0 said:


> New bebe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2718904
> View attachment 2718905




Is this the current scarlet color?


----------



## luxetherapy

hi&#8230;.valentino newbie here. sorry if this isn't the right thread, was't really sure where to ask this... I recently purchased my first pair of rock studs and i'm in LOVEEEE. i was browsing other colors since now I feel the need to collect them and have fallen in love with the PunkCouture collection - and I am dying to find the ones in solid white. 
pic here: http://tinyurl.com/mg383as

I see pics online, but can't seem to find them online for purchase in stores, is this an older model? Anyone spot them recently? TIA!!


----------



## gatorpooh

luxetherapy said:


> hi&#8230;.valentino newbie here. sorry if this isn't the right thread, was't really sure where to ask this... I recently purchased my first pair of rock studs and i'm in LOVEEEE. i was browsing other colors since now I feel the need to collect them and have fallen in love with the PunkCouture collection - and I am dying to find the ones in solid white.
> pic here: http://tinyurl.com/mg383as
> 
> I see pics online, but can't seem to find them online for purchase in stores, is this an older model? Anyone spot them recently? TIA!!



Not sure about white, but Forward has these in ivory. Is this what you are looking for? They are available for preorder.

http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=VENT-WZ60&d=Womens


----------



## luxetherapy

gatorpooh said:


> Not sure about white, but Forward has these in ivory. Is this what you are looking for? They are available for preorder.
> 
> http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=VENT-WZ60&d=Womens


Yes these are it - but it's preorder only  I'm hella impatient and they need to be in my closet now lol


----------



## frick&frack

nascar fan said:


> hi, V ladies!
> I'm still around.  I've just been distracted lately.
> I'm still loving my Valentino goodies.
> Hope you all are well and happy!



LOVE your outfit...very chic!


----------



## LuLuElle

Hello all. I have a Valentino Rockstud Dome bag. The strap snapped in half while I was wearing it. I'm devastated. Any suggestions as to repairing it?


----------



## deltalady

Currently waiting on this pre-loved baby to come to me! I've been wanting a bigger flap bag (I have a Chanel classic M/L) but didn't want to shell out the thousands for a Chanel Jumbo. I love that this has a classic feel with a twist. I like the smaller studs of the Grande size also.


----------



## frick&frack

LuLuElle said:


> Hello all. I have a Valentino Rockstud Dome bag. The strap snapped in half while I was wearing it. I'm devastated. Any suggestions as to repairing it?




I would take it back to the store where you purchased it either to return or for repair.


----------



## frick&frack

deltalady said:


> Currently waiting on this pre-loved baby to come to me! I've been wanting a bigger flap bag (I have a Chanel classic M/L) but didn't want to shell out the thousands for a Chanel Jumbo. I love that this has a classic feel with a twist. I like the smaller studs of the Grande size also.




Congratulations!


----------



## nascar fan

Wow!  Where is everybody?  It's so slow here


----------



## deltalady

nascar fan said:


> Wow!  Where is everybody?  It's so slow here



I know, right? They're all in the Valentino Shoe Clubhouse thread.


----------



## nascar fan

deltalady said:


> I know, right? They're all in the Valentino Shoe Clubhouse thread.


OOOOOoooooooo,  Ok.  That makes sense.


----------



## nascar fan

Challenge:  Can someone please find the olive color in a Rockstud bag?  Full size.  And not the reversible big tote.  It is the current season ... well, fall/winter, I think.
Please!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nascar fan

LuLuElle said:


> Hello all. I have a Valentino Rockstud Dome bag. The strap snapped in half while I was wearing it. I'm devastated. Any suggestions as to repairing it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2781194
> View attachment 2781195


I remember someone else with this exact style that had the same thing happen!


----------



## PiojisPink

Hi everyone.

I don't post in this part of the forum often but I was wondering if you could help me with this situation or if someone has had something like this happen before. I ordered the Rockstud short boots from Nordstrom a week or so ago, the first pair I got was missing a stud and they had to get me a replacement. My size (36) was out of stock online at that moment and they found me a pair in California (I'm in Florida). Yesterday I was home expecting the package and never arrived, when I checked the tracking number around 10 PM to see if there was a delay it said they were left in my front door at 6:45 PM. I was there at the time and the driver didn't knock on my door. I live in an apartment, where people walk by my door all the time. How on earth they send such a pricey item without signature required!

I contacted Nordstrom customer support but they said since it was shipped from a store I had to contact the store directly to figure out the problem. I know Nordies is usually good with handling stuff, but I'm concerned because these are $1600 boots and I don't want to be stuck with paying something I didn't get.

I'm waiting until they open the store in Cali since they're 3 hours behind us. Wish me luck!


----------



## gail13

I have always loved the rockstud tote and tried it on today for the first time and I was surprised with how slouchy the bottom was....what do those of you with the tote do-is there a form to put in the bottom? I am concerned with how much it would sag so quickly.


----------



## sacdujour

Hi everyone.  Has anybody experienced loose studs?  I wore some brand new red rockstuds for the first time last night and this morning I noticed one of the studs was slightly out of line compared to the others.  I can move it so it is straight again but it is possible to turn it through 360 degrees.  What I am now worried about is that it will eventually just detach itself.  I found a little envelope in the shoe box with two replacement studs and two teeny tiny screws so it looks like this could be something that happens and they give you the means to replace it yourself.  No instructions though.  Any comments/advice gratefully received.


----------



## Mbloom06

Hi everyone! Does anyone own the Rockstud mini crossbody bag. My mom and I are considering getting matching ones but wanted anyones input on this. I have a handful of the Rockstud shoes but this is my first time with their handbags, How is the leather and care for it. 

Also pink or red? Thanks everyone!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/valenti...ryid=2375500&fashionColor=Red&resultback=1200


----------



## gail13

Mbloom06 said:


> Hi everyone! Does anyone own the Rockstud mini crossbody bag. My mom and I are considering getting matching ones but wanted anyones input on this. I have a handful of the Rockstud shoes but this is my first time with their handbags, How is the leather and care for it.
> 
> Also pink or red? Thanks everyone!
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/valenti...ryid=2375500&fashionColor=Red&resultback=1200



I was just looking at the leather on these yesterday.  The bags are very cute, but the rigid leather looks like it would scratch easily.   I'm looking at the Valentino bags with the tumbled leather for that reason.


----------



## 21 rue cambon

gail13 said:


> I have always loved the rockstud tote and tried it on today for the first time and I was surprised with how slouchy the bottom was....what do those of you with the tote do-is there a form to put in the bottom? I am concerned with how much it would sag so quickly.


Heavy-duty cardboard can be found at your local Michael's craft store can be cut to fit the inside of your purse. Cover the base with a waterproof material that slips off for easy cleaning. Hope this solves your problem.


----------



## dotty8

Looking forward to wearing cute Rockstud bracelet in spring


----------



## dotty8

^^ Oh, and for the record: that is NOT real fur  Just a faux fur detachable collar on a coat


----------



## ka3na20

My rockstud heels [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Naminami

gatorpooh said:


> Forgot to attach a pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2673350


Hi.
This noir with ruthenium stud or noir also?
And about on the point shoes, is that always happen on valentino shoes? I mean, on the point shoes will always fold traces?


----------



## gatorpooh

Naminami said:


> Hi.
> This noir with ruthenium stud or noir also?
> And about on the point shoes, is that always happen on valentino shoes? I mean, on the point shoes will always fold traces?



Mine have the ruthenium studs. I actually returned this pair and bought the patent leather version, also with the ruthenium studs. I haven't had any issues with creasing.


----------



## Naminami

gatorpooh said:


> Mine have the ruthenium studs. I actually returned this pair and bought the patent leather version, also with the ruthenium studs. I haven't had any issues with creasing.


Why you changed it?
Anyway it so gorgeous, please take a snap one body, if you don't mind. 
(That patent with ruthenium studs is all i want )


----------



## Naminami

Forgot to ask. On this flat true to your size or upsize? Thanks


----------



## AllyBourne

Hi there, I have a question about replacing missing Rockstuds.  I have a Rockstud Leather Tote and am missing one stud on the bottom.  You can't really see it - but it bothers me!  Can I just take it to a Valentino Boutique for a fix?  I am heading to Las Vegas in a couple of weeks and will bring it along if that is the case


----------



## Funny_hunny21

Hi everyone! I'm not sure if this is the right thread to post my question but is it possible for two Valentino bags (same style, size and color have the same code? The code inside the pocket?


----------



## Amanda124

Hello, I am not sure if this is the place to post this so if not please let me know. I just bought a red patent leather bow dome bag. It is missing the long strap, does anyone know where I can buy a long strap for this bag? Thanks in advance. Amanda


----------



## Shorty2cute

Whats the different in the tags on shoes some have red tags some have black tags and some have white tags.


----------



## 0070

Hello, can you kindly help me. Are Valentino open sneakers true to size or bigger/smaller? TIA


----------



## ayumiken

mga13 said:


> I'll start with a picture of both my Catch Bowlers together. I don't usually buy the same style twice, but yes Valentino made me do so . I am thinking about buying a Premier Bow in black, but I guess I'll just wait until the price gets a bit lower. Does anyone have the Premier Bow? How it wears? What do you guys think about that bag?


Chic piece, def worth to have them


----------



## chubbyluna

Hi everyone. I was wondering if anyone has experience with shortening the Valentino ankle strap? I got gifted a pair but they're a half size too big


----------



## chili_amaryllis

AllyBourne said:


> Hi there, I have a question about replacing missing Rockstuds.  I have a Rockstud Leather Tote and am missing one stud on the bottom.  You can't really see it - but it bothers me!  Can I just take it to a Valentino Boutique for a fix?  I am heading to Las Vegas in a couple of weeks and will bring it along if that is the case



When I bought my Valentino pouch there were two spare studs in the small pocket inside.


----------



## CharmedByH

Hi everyone, does anyone know whether Valentino in Italy is cheaper then France or other countries in European Union?


----------



## dotty8

^^ Um, I don't think so but I'm not sure... you can check the official Valentino e-shop for different countries and see if the prices differ


----------



## Jessicaaaron55

Love Valentino bags!


----------



## missmoimoi




----------



## r0s3sss

Hi ladies

Im about to purchase my first rockstud cage flats

I cant decide between black or nude patent

Help please


----------



## rhondaroni0

I had that same dilemma with ysl tributes so I bought both. I never wear the black.


----------



## ahkeelah

r0s3sss said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> 
> 
> Im about to purchase my first rockstud cage flats
> 
> 
> 
> I cant decide between black or nude patent
> 
> 
> 
> Help please




Both are great colors to have!  I'd say it depends on your wardrobe (the colors you wear the most) and you skin tone (I've seen that some users don't like the nude/poudre color as much on their skin tone).  I always seem to have something black on so I went with the black myself.  I'll probably get the nude pair later down the road though as well as one in a fun color!


----------



## nascar fan

Random picture. [emoji4]


----------



## frick&frack

nascar fan said:


> Random picture. [emoji4]




Very cool combo!


----------



## nascar fan

frick&frack said:


> Very cool combo!


Merry Christmas, F&F!  I love your little avatar picture


----------



## frick&frack

nascar fan said:


> Merry Christmas, F&F!  I love your little avatar picture




Thanks. Merry Christmas to you too! [emoji319]


----------



## nascar fan

frick&frack said:


> Thanks. Merry Christmas to you too! [emoji319]


I've really been on a Valentino kick this sale season.
Wanna see what else I got?


----------



## frick&frack

nascar fan said:


> I've really been on a Valentino kick this sale season.
> 
> Wanna see what else I got?




Uh, yessssssss [emoji16]


----------



## nascar fan




----------



## frick&frack

nascar fan said:


>




Woah...I think that's my fav color combo for a rockstud [emoji7]

Congratulations!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Hey guys,
Could you please help me with size? I spent 2+ hours reading about sizes here and am still unsure if sizing up or down is the right thing to do.

I usually wear a 38 in European designers (Aquazurra Christy flats & Belgravia wedge espadrilles, Gucci, Louboutin So Kates, etc)

My RS caged matte leather flats fit me fine and are a 37.5. I bought a pair of RS calf hair leopard kitten heels in 38.5. It was either a 37 or 38.5.

Will the 38.5's be too big?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## frick&frack

blondissima777 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Could you please help me with size? I spent 2+ hours reading about sizes here and am still unsure if sizing up or down is the right thing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> I usually wear a 38 in European designers (Aquazurra Christy flats & Belgravia wedge espadrilles, Gucci, Louboutin So Kates, etc)
> 
> 
> 
> My RS caged matte leather flats fit me fine and are a 37.5. I bought a pair of RS calf hair leopard kitten heels in 38.5. It was either a 37 or 38.5.
> 
> 
> 
> Will the 38.5's be too big?
> 
> Thanks in advance!




I don't own RS, so I can't help. If your only choices were 37 or 38.5, I would have gone up too. You can always stuff the toe box to help with the fit [emoji6]


----------



## gatorpooh

blondissima777 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Could you please help me with size? I spent 2+ hours reading about sizes here and am still unsure if sizing up or down is the right thing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> I usually wear a 38 in European designers (Aquazurra Christy flats & Belgravia wedge espadrilles, Gucci, Louboutin So Kates, etc)
> 
> 
> 
> My RS caged matte leather flats fit me fine and are a 37.5. I bought a pair of RS calf hair leopard kitten heels in 38.5. It was either a 37 or 38.5.
> 
> 
> 
> Will the 38.5's be too big?
> 
> Thanks in advance!




I'm a 38 in most European designers and I wear a 38.5 in Rockstud heels. My heel hangs off the back in a 38. I think you made the right choice.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Thanks, frick&frack. A little insole (or a double one if needed) can do miracles! 


Thanks, gatorpooh. I'm relieved to hear that! 
I can't wait to get my kitten heels here. These shoes are so addictive! There's something in these studs that when they sparkle, they make you want more lol

I just got my alpaca leather flats and I'm already impatient to get the leopard ones :0


----------



## nascar fan

blondissima777 said:


> Thanks, frick&frack. A little insole (or a double one if needed) can do miracles!
> 
> 
> Thanks, gatorpooh. I'm relieved to hear that!
> I can't wait to get my kitten heels here. These shoes are so addictive! There's something in these studs that when they sparkle, they make you want more lol
> 
> I just got my alpaca leather flats and I'm already impatient to get the leopard ones :0


I agree on the addictive aspect of the shoes!  the studs are like tiny spotlights on your feet!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

nascar fan said:


> I agree on the addictive aspect of the shoes!  the studs are like tiny spotlights on your feet!



They were amazing. I bought a small rockstud tote earlier this year from Farfetch and it was never this sparkly, so it was only when I tried the shoes on, fresh out of the box at NM, that it hit me like a ton of studs  why everyone has gone coocoo for cocoa puffs for them!


----------



## Loveheart

nascar fan said:


>



This is stunning!!! Great buy love the black/white combo
Harrods has presales from today, and I snatched another Valentino beauty


----------



## nascar fan

blondissima777 said:


> They were amazing. I bought a small rockstud tote earlier this year from Farfetch and it was never this sparkly, so it was only when I tried the shoes on, fresh out of the box at NM, that it hit me like a ton of studs  why everyone has gone coocoo for cocoa puffs for them!


"ton of studs"!  so cute!



Loveheart said:


> This is stunning!!! Great buy love the black/white combo
> Harrods has presales from today, and I snatched another Valentino beauty


What did you get????


----------



## nascar fan

blondissima777 said:


> Thanks, frick&frack. A little insole (or a double one if needed) can do miracles!
> 
> 
> Thanks, gatorpooh. I'm relieved to hear that!
> I can't wait to get my kitten heels here. These shoes are so addictive! There's something in these studs that when they sparkle, they make you want more lol
> 
> I just got my alpaca leather flats and I'm already impatient to get the leopard ones :0


Did you get the kitten heels like these?


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Yup! *claps*
They get here tomorrow. I can't wait. The pumps look to die for on you, Nascar_fan!

Thanks for the cute remark. That's exactly what I felt like hehehehe hit by a ton of studs!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

r0s3sss said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Im about to purchase my first rockstud cage flats
> 
> I cant decide between black or nude patent
> 
> Help please



r0s3sss,
I vote for this nude called Alpaca because I just got one and can't get enough of it! It has powder pink (poudre) straps, but the shoes are a true beige nude. They are gorgeous! (1st link)

NM also has an alpaca with alpaca straps that looks stunning, if you want a true 1-color nude shoe (2nd link below)

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Valentino-Rockstud-Leather-Caged-Ballerina-Alpaca/prod158040283/p.prod?ci_src=14110925&ci_sku=prod158040283skuBROWN

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Valentino-Rockstud-Caged-Ballerina-Flat-Alpaca/prod181460387/p.prod?icid=&searchType=MAIN&rte=%2Fsearch.jsp%3Ffrom%3DbrSearch%26request_type%3Dsearch%26search_type%3Dkeyword%26q%3DAlpaca+flats+rockstud&eItemId=prod181460387&cmCat=search&tc=1&currentItemCount=1&q=Alpaca+flats+rockstud&searchURL=/search.jsp%3Ffrom%3DbrSearch%26start%3D0%26rows%3D30%26q%3DAlpaca+flats+rockstud%26l%3DAlpaca+flats+rockstud%26request_type%3Dsearch%26search_type%3Dkeyword


----------



## frick&frack

nascar fan said:


> Did you get the kitten heels like these?




Totally HOT!!! [emoji7][emoji28][emoji295]&#65039;


----------



## nascar fan

blondissima777 said:


> Yup! *claps*
> They get here tomorrow. I can't wait. The pumps look to die for on you, Nascar_fan!
> 
> Thanks for the cute remark. That's exactly what I felt like hehehehe hit by a ton of studs!





blondissima777 said:


> r0s3sss,
> I vote for this nude called Alpaca because I just got one and can't get enough of it! It has powder pink (poudre) straps, but the shoes are a true beige nude. They are gorgeous! (1st link)
> 
> NM also has an alpaca with alpaca straps that looks stunning, if you want a true 1-color nude shoe (2nd link below)
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Valenti...?ci_src=14110925&ci_sku=prod158040283skuBROWN
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Valenti...kstud&request_type=search&search_type=keyword


Be sure to show us a pic when they arrive!!!!!!!!!  You will love them.  I haven't worn mine yet but I really haven't gone anywhere to wear them.  



frick&frack said:


> Totally HOT!!! [emoji7][emoji28][emoji295]&#65039;


----------



## NOIRetMoi

nascar fan said:


> Be sure to show us a pic when they arrive!!!!!!!!!  You will love them.  I haven't worn mine yet but I really haven't gone anywhere to wear them.



*my attempt at emulating your sexy pic, Nascar_fan* 

If they weren't so delicate, I'd probably wear them grocery shopping (Why need an excuse to wear them? Lol), but looks like Christmas will be it.

In regards to size, for anyone wanting to know:
My leather Rockstud flats are a 37.5 and fit me comfortably out of the box. My calfskin leopard RS kitten heels fit me lengthwise (or even someone a little bigger) and I have a little room to spare widthwise, but nothing a half insole won't solve because they are a 38.5. Given the choice, I would have bought the 38's for the perfect fit, but I can wear the 38.5's just as well.

So to make a long blurb short, go 1/2 size up from flats to kitten heels. Kittens are true to size IMO, as I wear a 38 in most Euro designers.


----------



## frick&frack

blondissima777 said:


> *my attempt at emulating your sexy pic, Nascar_fan*
> 
> 
> 
> If they weren't so delicate, I'd probably wear them grocery shopping (Why need an excuse to wear them? Lol), but looks like Christmas will be it.
> 
> 
> 
> In regards to size, for anyone wanting to know:
> 
> My leather Rockstud flats are a 37.5 and fit me comfortably out of the box. My calfskin leopard RS kitten heels fit me lengthwise (or even someone a little bigger) and I have a little room to spare widthwise, but nothing a half insole won't solve because they are a 38.5. Given the choice, I would have bought the 38's for the perfect fit, but I can wear the 38.5's just as well.
> 
> 
> 
> So to make a long blurb short, go 1/2 size up from flats to kitten heels. Kittens are true to size IMO, as I wear a 38 in most Euro designers.




So cool! Congratulations on your new shoes [emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## NOIRetMoi

frick&frack said:


> So cool! Congratulations on your new shoes [emoji122]&#127995;



Thanks, frick&frack &#128536;


----------



## nascar fan

blondissima777 said:


> *my attempt at emulating your sexy pic, Nascar_fan*
> 
> If they weren't so delicate, I'd probably wear them grocery shopping (Why need an excuse to wear them? Lol), but looks like Christmas will be it.
> 
> In regards to size, for anyone wanting to know:
> My leather Rockstud flats are a 37.5 and fit me comfortably out of the box. My calfskin leopard RS kitten heels fit me lengthwise (or even someone a little bigger) and I have a little room to spare widthwise, but nothing a half insole won't solve because they are a 38.5. Given the choice, I would have bought the 38's for the perfect fit, but I can wear the 38.5's just as well.
> 
> So to make a long blurb short, go 1/2 size up from flats to kitten heels. Kittens are true to size IMO, as I wear a 38 in most Euro designers.


BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!  Love the picture.  
I can tell you have slim feet.  My feet are a bit wide.  I go up 1/2 size to get the right width.  I normally wear 36.5 in designer shoes, but these I have to wear a 37.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

nascar fan said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!  Love the picture.
> I can tell you have slim feet.  My feet are a bit wide.  I go up 1/2 size to get the right width.  I normally wear 36.5 in designer shoes, but these I have to wear a 37.



Thank you! &#128537;
My feet look "slim" here because I'm a 38 and these are a 38.5. It was either that or try to squeeze into a pair of 37's :0 I passed them up in my size at the Valentino sale (last pair at the site), just to get them anyway a day or so later in the wrong size at another sale. Hehehe. They're mine and that's all that matters!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

DID YOU GUYS ADD VIBRAM SOLES to your Rockstuds?
Or just metal tips?

I walked across 4 STORES and back to my car and the tip of the right foot is already scratched and the sole a bit chewed up... I couldn't wait. I had to wear them! Lol


----------



## nascar fan

blondissima777 said:


> DID YOU GUYS ADD VIBRAM SOLES to your Rockstuds?
> Or just metal tips?
> 
> I walked across 4 STORES and back to my car and the tip of the right foot is already scratched and the sole a bit chewed up... I couldn't wait. I had to wear them! Lol


LOL!  I thought I was the only one that had to worry about this!
Vibram soles?  metal tips?  I must investigate this.

I haven't yet done the damage you did with yours, but I do have to walk differently when I wear them.  I rubbed the color off one tip not long ago.  I figure I will do it again, so I'm waiting a few months before I take them in.  But all I did was rub off the color.  (smooth matte leather)


----------



## NOIRetMoi

nascar fan said:


> LOL!  I thought I was the only one that had to worry about this!
> Vibram soles?  metal tips?  I must investigate this.
> 
> I haven't yet done the damage you did with yours, but I do have to walk differently when I wear them.  I rubbed the color off one tip not long ago.  I figure I will do it again, so I'm waiting a few months before I take them in.  But all I did was rub off the color.  (smooth matte leather)



I've never had anything done to my expensive shoes and instead of just giving it to any cobbler, I decided to add the plastic tips myself. Since I couldn't nail them all the way, I had the brilliant idea of using crazy glue instead. Well, before I entered my mom's house, one of the tip's was already gone and so was half the sole thickness at the tip!
Now I have no choice but to add rubber soles and tips. I will use the cobbler recommended by the Neiman Marcus where I bought them, cause if they ruin them, they're responsible.

By the way, I stuffed the tips of my flats solid with tissue paper and have had no ugly creasing in the front! The shoes only bend where my toes bend.


----------



## libertygirl

Does anyone own the rockstud clutch? http://www.farfetch.com/uk/shopping...11238603.aspx?storeid=9359&ffref=lp_pic_2_29_ 

Am considering it but it's such a lot of money for a clutch bag and I'm not sure I'd get my money's worth out of it!


----------



## nobipika

Hello Ladies ! 
I'm a new member, was reading the forum but has never been a member. 

I need some guidelines & recommendation getting my first ever "Valentino Glamlock"

I was considering few colour

-nude 
-dark red/ almost dark purple (picture as reference)
-dusty blue
-red


FYI
I am also getting a Givenchy Antigona Bag
-nude/beige GHW
-black SHW

1st Scenario : If I'm buying givenchy in nude/beige, I will buy valentino in RED/Dark purple.
2nd scenario : If I'm buying black givenchy, I will get nude valentino instead.

I would prefer not to have the same colour on my bag collection though..

ahhh.. this made me crazy becos I can't decide and I am stuck with choices..
Please help me ladies... what a dillema I have..

Love XOXO

scontent-sin1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/12410524_10205661275079176_3426074748957619577_n.jpg?oh=47b4384cefaca1d5f2a76984f83cc9df&oe=570636C5


----------



## frick&frack

blondissima777 said:


> I've never had anything done to my expensive shoes and instead of just giving it to any cobbler, I decided to add the plastic tips myself. Since I couldn't nail them all the way, I had the brilliant idea of using crazy glue instead. Well, before I entered my mom's house, one of the tip's was already gone and so was half the sole thickness at the tip!
> 
> Now I have no choice but to add rubber soles and tips. I will use the cobbler recommended by the Neiman Marcus where I bought them, cause if they ruin them, they're responsible.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I stuffed the tips of my flats solid with tissue paper and have had no ugly creasing in the front! The shoes only bend where my toes bend.




Love the stuffing the toe trick [emoji6]


----------



## NOIRetMoi

frick&frack said:


> Love the stuffing the toe trick [emoji6]



Thanks, frick&frack! I'm so happy it's working out, because I love the rockstud flats in matte leather and would cry if my tips started looking like a punched nose lol


----------



## frick&frack

blondissima777 said:


> Thanks, frick&frack! I'm so happy it's working out, because I love the rockstud flats in matte leather and would cry if my tips started looking like a punched nose lol




[emoji23]


----------



## Maria010

I'm not sure where to ask a question. So please forgive me if I'm posting in the wrong place. I purchased a RS 100m and the first strap feels very tight. Can they be loosened somehow by a cobbler? Has anyone had this experience? I'm normally a 37 but got a 37.5 and it fits perfectly but the bottom strap is pretty snug..


----------



## nascar fan

Maria010 said:


> I'm not sure where to ask a question. So please forgive me if I'm posting in the wrong place. I purchased a RS 100m and the first strap feels very tight. Can they be loosened somehow by a cobbler? Has anyone had this experience? I'm normally a 37 but got a 37.5 and it fits perfectly but the bottom strap is pretty snug..




My older RS are loose. I have 3 pair of new ones and that strap is tight on me also. I wondered if anyone else has noticed. 
Even the hole I put the buckle in is way different. My older shoes are in the very tightest hole. The new ones, I have to buckle them in the loosest hole and they still feel tight. I'm hoping they stretch as I wear them.


----------



## cyau

Hi ladies, do you know if there is a way to fix the scuff on Valentino patent leather? The leather is kind of peeled off also


----------



## frick&frack

cyau said:


> Hi ladies, do you know if there is a way to fix the scuff on Valentino patent leather? The leather is kind of peeled off also




Find a good show repair shop, & ask them.


----------



## Maria010

nascar fan said:


> My older RS are loose. I have 3 pair of new ones and that strap is tight on me also. I wondered if anyone else has noticed.
> Even the hole I put the buckle in is way different. My older shoes are in the very tightest hole. The new ones, I have to buckle them in the loosest hole and they still feel tight. I'm hoping they stretch as I wear them.


 

The buckle strap on mine are okay thankfully it's just the non adjustable one that seems pretty tight and I'm worried that the strap may break.. I'm hoping it will loosen but the way it seems it's not looking like it will. Maybe they are making the straps different this is my first pair of RS so I don't have any others to compare them too.


----------



## lov3prada

please help should i keep this bag ? Was Limited Edition


----------



## frick&frack

lov3prada said:


> please help should i keep this bag ? Was Limited Edition




YES! I love it. Classic style & classic Valentino red. It's timeless.


----------



## layd3k

gatorpooh said:


> Returned to NM. The creasing of the leather was unacceptable! Patent version on the way to me...


 
How has the patent leather worn? Did you get the same creasing? I just ordered my first pair of patent rockstud flats and didn't realize that this is an issue! I've never experienced creasing with any other designer shoes!


----------



## seney

lov3prada said:


> View attachment 3268224
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please help should i keep this bag ? Was Limited Edition


@lov3prada 
Yes, the bag is gorgeous and timeless.


----------



## addictJ

I'm new to Valentino and my local boutique only carries black. Do you guys know if the colours are seasonal? Do you know when was the last time they came out with grey? And do they always have a variety of leather like calf skin and regular smooth leather. Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## ScottyGal

Posted in wrong thread (I meant to post in 'Shoes' > 'Valentino' )


----------



## vena_g

I just purchased two from eBay but I am brand new and waiting to post 5 replies before requesting authentication from you... the EXPERTS! &#128522;

I believe one is real but I am concerned about the second one (see attached).


----------



## vena_g

agreed!


----------



## frick&frack

vena_g said:


> I just purchased two from eBay but I am brand new and waiting to post 5 replies before requesting authentication from you... the EXPERTS! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> I believe one is real but I am concerned about the second one (see attached).




You'd be better off posting in the authentication thread.


----------



## audreycheng

I recently bought a pair of black Valentino Rock studs kitten heels.  I'm looking to add a rubber sole to them and went to a cobbler recommended by the Nordstrom salon shoes department.  They recommended doing a black rubber sole to match the leather.  Would you agree?


----------



## nascar fan

hi, ladies.  everyone here doing ok?
I have some new Valentino goodies.


----------



## frick&frack

nascar fan said:


> hi, ladies.  everyone here doing ok?
> I have some new Valentino goodies.




I'm here & would love to see...


----------



## Oksanarox

Hello, can you please help me to choose the colour, i want to buy myself my first pair of Rockstud's in nude colour. So i wanted to make a purchase through Farfetch, but i've just found out that they have 3 different pairs of nude heels, and seems to be like there is no much difference between them, one just has a slightly more pink-ish tone, while other two more beige :/ The thing is that i also dont have a chance to go to the store and try them on, as there is no Valentino in my city 
http://www.farfetch.com/uk/shopping/item-11394925.aspx?ffref=pp_recom
http://www.farfetch.com/uk/shopping/item-11238462.aspx?ffref=pp_recom
http://www.farfetch.com/uk/shopping...m-11061483.aspx?storeid=9017&ffref=pp_recview


----------



## nascar fan

Boy, do I ever have a reveal to do!  I will try to get it done in the next day or two.  I went totally crazy with the sale.


----------



## frick&frack

nascar fan said:


> Boy, do I ever have a reveal to do!  I will try to get it done in the next day or two.  I went totally crazy with the sale.



[emoji122][emoji898]


----------



## nascar fan

A few things.
I have a few more but haven't taken pics yet.


----------



## frick&frack

nascar fan said:


> A few things.
> I have a few more but haven't taken pics yet.



LOOOOOVE the stripes [emoji122][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

I don't know which color combo is my favorite. I may like them both equally.


----------



## nascar fan

frick&frack said:


> LOOOOOVE the stripes [emoji122][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> I don't know which color combo is my favorite. I may like them both equally.


That was my problem.  I got the green first.  I liked the coral better but it really doesn't go well with my skin tone, so I got the green shoes and bag, and the hubs got the coral wallet for me..  Then I kept obsessing over the coral, so I got the shoes.  Then the bag was calling my name because I had the shoes.   It's just a vicious cycle.


----------



## nascar fan

oh, and I got the scarf for the green.


----------



## frick&frack

nascar fan said:


> That was my problem.  I got the green first.  I liked the coral better but it really doesn't go well with my skin tone, so I got the green shoes and bag, and the hubs got the coral wallet for me..  Then I kept obsessing over the coral, so I got the shoes.  Then the bag was calling my name because I had the shoes.   It's just a vicious cycle.


^haha...I understand! Corals aren't my best color either, but you can definitely wear accents of coral! I'm so glad you got both of them. 




nascar fan said:


> oh, and I got the scarf for the green.


^that green will be beautiful up close to your face!


----------



## nascar fan

frick&frack said:


> ^haha...I understand! Corals aren't my best color either, but you can definitely wear accents of coral! I'm so glad you got both of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ^that green will be beautiful up close to your face!



I need to find some pastel plain tops to wear with coral.


----------



## frick&frack

nascar fan said:


> I need to find some pastel plain tops to wear with coral.



Just in case you need ideas: I like to wear coral accessories with white, lemon yellow (the only yellow I can wear), light purple, light to medium blue, green, & pink tops.


----------



## Picard

blondissima777 said:


> DID YOU GUYS ADD VIBRAM SOLES to your Rockstuds?
> Or just metal tips?
> 
> I walked across 4 STORES and back to my car and the tip of the right foot is already scratched and the sole a bit chewed up... I couldn't wait. I had to wear them! Lol



Look mines. I always add rubber soles


----------



## nascar fan

frick&frack said:


> Just in case you need ideas: I like to wear coral accessories with white, lemon yellow (the only yellow I can wear), light purple, light to medium blue, green, & pink tops.



Good ideas!!  Thanks!


----------



## MsLover

nascar fan said:


> Good ideas!!  Thanks!


Hi
I'm new to the whole Valentino Rockstud world. I just recently bought my first pair (was a phone order & still waiting for them to be shipped) of the caged ballerina flats. I was after a nude colour & the colour I ended up getting was skin sorbet. I'm not really familiar with the different types of colours, is anyone familiar with this colour nude? I'm thinking the poudre ones were the ones I originally liked, is skin sorbet similar to this? It's hard when you haven't seen either colour in real life. Not sure what the difference is in the colours. Im not sure if I should return them once i get them or not? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks so much


----------



## TimelessBelle

Hi, may I know which year and season is the colour Rubin (glam rock bag) from? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## goldenfountain

MsLover said:


> Hi
> I'm new to the whole Valentino Rockstud world. I just recently bought my first pair (was a phone order & still waiting for them to be shipped) of the caged ballerina flats. I was after a nude colour & the colour I ended up getting was skin sorbet. I'm not really familiar with the different types of colours, is anyone familiar with this colour nude? I'm thinking the poudre ones were the ones I originally liked, is skin sorbet similar to this? It's hard when you haven't seen either colour in real life. Not sure what the difference is in the colours. Im not sure if I should return them once i get them or not? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks so much


I think skin sorbet has more of a beige undertone to it, whereas poudre has a greyish/purplish tone. I don't own any nude rockstud shoes, but own the Glam Lock bag in the colour "skin colour" which is just the right balance of nude IMO.


----------



## roseholic

Hi ladies,

It brought me to attention that this seller on ebay keep selling fake valentino rockstud eventhough I've reported them to ebay. And worse of all there are buyers buying it. There are other luxury auctions designers as well. So beware of younique_glamor111 and rinbyadp999. Thanks.


----------



## Lady Butterfly

I purchased my first pair of patent rockstuds. I am in between 5.5/6 on flats so I went with size 36. I have to order these as they are not available at any of my local stores. It's a bit loose but when I added an insole, it seems fine. I m debating if I should exchange or keep it and wear with insole. What is you experience with patent flats, do they stretch out a lot after few wears? Grateful for your advice! TIA!


----------



## goldenfountain

Lady Butterfly said:


> I purchased my first pair of patent rockstuds. I am in between 5.5/6 on flats so I went with size 36. I have to order these as they are not available at any of my local stores. It's a bit loose but when I added an insole, it seems fine. I m debating if I should exchange or keep it and wear with insole. What is you experience with patent flats, do they stretch out a lot after few wears? Grateful for your advice! TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3536326


Beautiful mauve colour! Sorry this is not directly relevant to yours but, in my experience , Valentino rockstud flats (non caged ones) are bigger than true size, and mine are matte. Because there's nothing that holds your feet down to the shoes, they can slip when you walk. I find my feet, although comfortable in them, can get a bit tired and tensed up as they have to try to mold to the shoes to keep them from slipping off. I have insoles in mine too.


----------



## Lady Butterfly

goldenfountain said:


> Beautiful mauve colour! Sorry this is not directly relevant to yours but, in my experience , Valentino rockstud flats (non caged ones) are bigger than true size, and mine are matte. Because there's nothing that holds your feet down to the shoes, they can slip when you walk. I find my feet, although comfortable in them, can get a bit tired and tensed up as they have to try to mold to the shoes to keep them from slipping off. I have insoles in mine too.


Thanks! It is a lovely color! Do you suggest that I get it half size smaller then?


----------



## goldenfountain

Lady Butterfly said:


> Thanks! It is a lovely color! Do you suggest that I get it half size smaller then?


I would personally. But I have very petite feet, my size is Italian 35. The 10mm rockstud pumps fit me true to size, as do the 65mm kitten heels.


----------



## Real Authentication

Purchased my first paid of valentinos! (Well they're on layaway, BUT they're all mine!!)


----------



## nascar fan

Happy 2017, Valentino lovers!


----------



## Mithril

Happy 2017!!! I will share some goodies soon [emoji106][emoji322][emoji898]


----------



## nascar fan

View attachment 3564066

	

		
			
		

		
	
 I have a beautiful new scarf.  It's so soft and pretty, and I like both sides of it. Now I just need something to wear it with.


----------



## nascar fan

It's huge.  Cashmere and silk.


----------



## Mithril

Beautiful!!!! Looks like it would be perfect with a blush/rose nude dress, skinny jeans and neutral color v neck thin sweater.  Of course with a winter coat too.

It looks great with the sweater you have on!


----------



## nascar fan

Mithril said:


> Beautiful!!!! Looks like it would be perfect with a blush/rose nude dress, skinny jeans and neutral color v neck thin sweater.  Of course with a winter coat too.
> 
> It looks great with the sweater you have on!


I've been trying to figure out what to wear it with, and my thought is exactly what you've described!  That sweater I had it on with was something I was already wearing.  May be too much texture close to the same size.
I need the shoes now.


----------



## mssmelanie

nascar fan said:


> View attachment 3564072
> View attachment 3564073
> View attachment 3564074
> 
> It's huge.  Cashmere and silk.


It's gorgeous!!


----------



## Blueberry12

Just bought this on sale.
	

		
			
		

		
	








It was a great deal.


----------



## nascar fan

MISSION ACCOMPLISHED


----------



## mmww2

I have a pair of Valentino pearlized couture bows & some of the bow loops came undone.  The repair estimate was 3-4 weeks & Being impatient.............. I cut the bows off .   I *really* wanted to wear them, (Dumb, dumb, decision, I know).  I'm totally regretting that decision and looking for information;  Are replacement bows are  available?   I'm too embarrassed to go back to Nordstrom's; I'm sure they'll think I'm Sacrilegious!


----------



## alemartinz

Hello! Can anyone recommend a very good SA? Somebody with a great customer service?


----------



## Marilla

What does everyone think of this colour - fuchsia pink? I like but don't know if I'm brave enough! I usually go with the plainer safe colours!


----------



## nascar fan

alemartinz said:


> Hello! Can anyone recommend a very good SA? Somebody with a great customer service?


Yes, absolutely. I can private message you her text.


----------



## nascar fan

It's been a very good day!!!


----------



## Marilla

Been a busy Valentino week!


----------



## frick&frack

nascar fan said:


> I have a beautiful new scarf.  It's so soft and pretty, and I like both sides of it. Now I just need something to wear it with.





nascar fan said:


> It's huge.  Cashmere and silk.





nascar fan said:


> MISSION ACCOMPLISHED



GORGEOUS! That's an elegant shade of pink. I'm curious, is the gold design a yellow gold or rose gold? The rockstuds pair perfectly. Great work. 

Suggestions of colors to wear with the scarf: I like that shade of pink with a medium to light purple, burgundy, chocolate brown, khaki, green (Kelly, forest, lime, chartreuse, any shade probably), navy, eggplant.


----------



## frick&frack

Blueberry12 said:


> Just bought this on sale. It was a great deal.


^pretty! The simple design should make it very wearable. 




nascar fan said:


> It's been a very good day!!!


^the scarf is fabulous! I'm a huge fan of red accessories. 




Marilla said:


> Been a busy Valentino week!


^I'm so glad you decided to get the pink bag. I have a bag that color, & it seems to go with everything. If you tend to wear neutral clothes, it's nice to have a pop of color in your accessories. I wear a lot of color, so I used to always buy neutral bags. In the last few years I've been buying colorful bags, & I love it. The more color the better.


----------



## Marilla

frick&frack said:


> ^
> 
> ^I'm so glad you decided to get the pink bag. I have a bag that color, & it seems to go with everything. If you tend to wear neutral clothes, it's nice to have a pop of color in your accessories. I wear a lot of color, so I used to always buy neutral bags. In the last few years I've been buying colorful bags, & I love it. The more color the better.



Thank you. I absolutely love it. It's a beautiful raspberry colour which I think will look really fresh for spring and summer, and makes a change from my neutral ones. Just need to go through my wardrobe and find some clothes to compliment it - or just go buy some!


----------



## nascar fan

frick&frack said:


> GORGEOUS! That's an elegant shade of pink. I'm curious, is the gold design a yellow gold or rose gold? The rockstuds pair perfectly. Great work.
> 
> Suggestions of colors to wear with the scarf: I like that shade of pink with a medium to light purple, burgundy, chocolate brown, khaki, green (Kelly, forest, lime, chartreuse, any shade probably), navy, eggplant.


It's rose gold.  Very pretty!


----------



## alemartinz

nascar fan said:


> Yes, absolutely. I can private message you her text.


Thank you so much!


----------



## alemartinz

nascar fan said:


> Yes, absolutely. I can private message you her text.


I just remember that I can not PM... can you send me the info to my email?


----------



## ChloePanda168

I can't decide between rockstuds - uncaged ballerina flats, caged flats or the kitten heels. I got the nude/blush color in all 3. I also ordered the pebbled leather in the blush and cream uncaged flats. I just don't know how the sizing is and how much stretch/give the patent and pebbled leather will have. Also, which ones are the most comfortable. I have an 8 mth old so I would like something more comfortable. For reference, I am a 38 in the classic and new style Chanel espadrilles and the 38 seem to fit better on the patent uncaged rockstuds.


----------



## MsModernShopper

Valentino ladies I need your help! I'm deciding between 2 rockstud bags. This will be my first Valentino bag. I can only keep 1. Any thoughts are appreciated!

Option 1: camera style crossbody. The strap is at its shortest in the photo. It's almost too long to wear as a shoulder bag. Benefits are that it has a front and back slip pocket for easy access. Color is poudre.




Option 2: flap style shoulder bag. This bag has more strap length options are can be worn as both a crossbody and shoulder bag. Color is rose pale.


----------



## smiley13tree

MsModernShopper said:


> Valentino ladies I need your help! I'm deciding between 2 rockstud bags. This will be my first Valentino bag. I can only keep 1. Any thoughts are appreciated!
> 
> Option 1: camera style crossbody. The strap is at its shortest in the photo. It's almost too long to wear as a shoulder bag. Benefits are that it has a front and back slip pocket for easy access. Color is poudre.
> View attachment 3670608
> View attachment 3670609
> 
> 
> Option 2: flap style shoulder bag. This bag has more strap length options are can be worn as both a crossbody and shoulder bag. Color is rose pale.
> View attachment 3670610
> View attachment 3670611



I think I like the first one more. It suits your frame cross body!


----------



## MsModernShopper

smiley13tree said:


> I think I like the first one more. It suits your frame cross body!


Thanks for your input! I ended up returning them both . The camera bag was just too small and I didn't love the light pink color of the flap style bag. I'm holding out for a bag in poudre. Some day I will find the right one


----------



## heiress-ox

I have a (silly) quick question; I just purchased/received my first Glamlock bag and it came shipped to me with the chain already attached. I know it's supposed to be detachable, but I just can't seem to figure out how to unclasp the strap clasp (I thought there'd be a lever or something and the two parts seem to fit perfectly together).

Any advice would be super helpful!


----------



## Yanca

Hello ladies & gents,

Has anyone purchased Valentino bags from Departement Feminin, I know they are legit site and sell authentic stuff,  but are they on the list of reputable and official Valentino seller/store? Thank you! I want to purchase from their site and was wondering why the prices are lower than usual, is it because they are base in France?
Thanks so much


----------



## CleopatraSelene

heiress-ox said:


> I have a (silly) quick question; I just purchased/received my first Glamlock bag and it came shipped to me with the chain already attached. I know it's supposed to be detachable, but I just can't seem to figure out how to unclasp the strap clasp (I thought there'd be a lever or something and the two parts seem to fit perfectly together).
> 
> Any advice would be super helpful!



Trying to think how to describe... If you look at the claps, you will see they narrow into points, that meet like this [=><=] 
Line up the indentations >< with the other one's, like you're making them form an X.  Then pull apart, and it will come loose.
Give it a go and let me know how you get on.  If all else fails, I'll see if I can make a GIF for you.


----------



## CleopatraSelene

Yanca said:


> Hello ladies & gents,
> 
> Has anyone purchased Valentino bags from Departement Feminin, I know they are legit site and sell authentic stuff,  but are they on the list of reputable and official Valentino seller/store? Thank you! I want to purchase from their site and was wondering why the prices are lower than usual, is it because they are base in France?
> Thanks so much


Could be due to them being in France.  Have a look at Farfetch, if the prices are similar then the geographical location would make sense for price.  But if you're in doubt, just email Valentino and ask if they're on their approved stockists list.  They'll get back to you.


----------



## heiress-ox

CleopatraSelene said:


> Trying to think how to describe... If you look at the claps, you will see they narrow into points, that meet like this [=><=]
> Line up the indentations >< with the other one's, like you're making them form an X.  Then pull apart, and it will come loose.
> Give it a go and let me know how you get on.  If all else fails, I'll see if I can make a GIF for you.



Thank you so much, that was so helpful - thanks to you I was able to figure it out! I didn't think a clasp could be so complex, lol (or maybe I just don't have good patience)!


----------



## CleopatraSelene

heiress-ox said:


> Thank you so much, that was so helpful - thanks to you I was able to figure it out! I didn't think a clasp could be so complex, lol (or maybe I just don't have good patience)!


Hooray!  Glad it made sense!


----------



## Sakuromi

Hello~ I'm new the forum and actually signed up to ask this question. Sorry if this is the wrong place for it. I recently bought a Valentino bag and my mother said she'd prefer me to buy a Chanel bag for investment reasons, since she thinks Chanel bags will increase in value. She also said people don't really know the Valentino brand as much. Now, I'm the type of person who buys things cause I love/like them. My mom buys things purely for the brand and to "show off". Typical Asian mother. But I totally get what she means and do want to make the best choice with my money. I do feel like the Valentino brand isn't as well known as others (if you disregard shoes). If that's true, why do you guys think that? Do you think a Valentino bag would still be a good investment as let's say, a Chanel or LV bag? I found articles talking about the re-sell value of luxury brands, and none of them even mentioned Valentino.

Here's the bag I got if anyone's curious: Loveblade Shoulder Bag.


----------



## MsModernShopper

Sakuromi said:


> Hello~ I'm new the forum and actually signed up to ask this question. Sorry if this is the wrong place for it. I recently bought a Valentino bag and my mother said she'd prefer me to buy a Chanel bag for investment reasons, since she thinks Chanel bags will increase in value. She also said people don't really know the Valentino brand as much. Now, I'm the type of person who buys things cause I love/like them. My mom buys things purely for the brand and to "show off". Typical Asian mother. But I totally get what she means and do want to make the best choice with my money. I do feel like the Valentino brand isn't as well known as others (if you disregard shoes). If that's true, why do you guys think that? Do you think a Valentino bag would still be a good investment as let's say, a Chanel or LV bag? I found articles talking about the re-sell value of luxury brands, and none of them even mentioned Valentino.
> 
> Here's the bag I got if anyone's curious: Loveblade Shoulder Bag.


If you're getting a bag strictly for investment/resale go for Chanel. If you're getting a bag for your happiness and enjoyment, get the one you love. If it's your money, spend it the way you want


----------



## Sakuromi

MsModernShopper said:


> If you're getting a bag strictly for investment/resale go for Chanel. If you're getting a bag for your happiness and enjoyment, get the one you love. If it's your money, spend it the way you want


Thanks! I really think the Valentino bag represents my personality so I'm ganna stick with it.


----------



## momoc

I'm new to the forum and still working towards enough replies so I can make new topics so here's a photo of some stuff I got this past winter I think? During sale season. Feeling the blues


----------



## MsModernShopper

momoc said:


> I'm new to the forum and still working towards enough replies so I can make new topics so here's a photo of some stuff I got this past winter I think? During sale season. Feeling the blues
> 
> View attachment 3706973


Beautiful set!


----------



## smiley13tree

Just got this cute mini Valentino backpack at 70% off at their warehouse sale in NYC. I had work that day, but my boyfriend was so sweet to go and check out the sale for me!  I told him my shoe size and was really hoping to score a good price on rockstud flats or heels but he found this baby instead! I can't to wear it. Though still not sure what outfits to pair with yet.


----------



## pursegalchanel

Hi all, I just wondered if anyone knew about these shoes? they're obviously not a classic Valentino It shoe! basically they're the most comfortable heel I have and I love them - I'm now trying to track them down in black or nude (if such colours were ever made?!) but don't know how/what to search for. maybe the style has a name but maybe not as they must be an older style so any help appreciated


----------



## KonjoBolsa

This just came in the mail today! I’m kind of on the fence about whether to keep it or not.


----------



## TNgypsy

KonjoBolsa said:


> This just came in the mail today! I’m kind of on the fence about whether to keep it or not.



It’s a keeper[emoji4]


----------



## KonjoBolsa

TNgypsy said:


> It’s a keeper[emoji4]


Thanks!


----------



## gloriousnian

nascar fan said:


> View attachment 3577732
> 
> MISSION ACCOMPLISHED


hi there. this is stunning. what is the color called? i am looking onto getting my first one in kitten heels.


----------



## ninjanna

KonjoBolsa said:


> This just came in the mail today! I’m kind of on the fence about whether to keep it or not.


LOVE IT!


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

momoc said:


> I'm new to the forum and still working towards enough replies so I can make new topics so here's a photo of some stuff I got this past winter I think? During sale season. Feeling the blues
> 
> View attachment 3706973


Ahh they are stunning!!


----------



## gloriousnian

Hi everyone! Thoughts about this Valentino V rivet bag? I previously had the same lipstick color in the glamlock bag - mini size. However, I have to return it as I find it too small and clasp closure seems to be not working well. So I am eyeing this V rivet bag especially my initials is V! And it's also on sale.  But I haven't seen any reviews or post about this bag yet. Any feedback would be helpful.


----------



## ashxree

Anyone have this card holder? Can’t decide between the 2!!!


----------



## KindachiShota

mga13 said:


> I'll start with a picture of both my Catch Bowlers together. I don't usually buy the same style twice, but yes Valentino made me do so . I am thinking about buying a Premier Bow in black, but I guess I'll just wait until the price gets a bit lower. Does anyone have the Premier Bow? How it wears? What do you guys think about that bag?


These are beautiful and I also showed to my girlfriend... she said that she loved the color of these 2 bags.... just great..


----------



## March786

Hello ladies
Please could I have some feedback on the rockstud slides? How is the comfort and wear and tear?
Thankyou in advance


----------



## littlesnoopy

This is my very first Valentino purchase! And it’s the ballerina flat in poudre!


----------



## teletubbiepho

im expecting 2 more, so i shall do a triple reveal sometime!!


----------



## bgirl525

Look what I found at my local Nordstorm Rack and in my size! Of course, I snatched them up immediately.


----------



## bgirl525

Sorry I missed attaching the pic.


----------



## minababe

does anyone know which colour Name  is w34?


----------



## Anita Rigsbee

mga13 said:


> *Welcome to the Valentino Clubhouse Thread:*
> This is a thread for all Valentino lovers to showcase bags and talk about them. If you don't have a Valentino bag yet but are interested in them you are more than welcome to post. Don't be afraid to include some pictures too, we all love some Valentino eye-candy!
> 
> This will be fun!


What does everyone think of this bag. It comes in medium and large. I've seen the medium and it's kind of small. I'm having the boutique send me a large on approval. Anyone have any thoughts on it?


----------



## Icing_Time

Wu


Anita Rigsbee said:


> View attachment 4088181
> 
> What does everyone think of this bag. It comes in medium and large. I've seen the medium and it's kind of small. I'm having the boutique send me a large on approval. Anyone have any thoughts on it?


It's lovely - I really adore the spike bag, but I personally would opt for a more worry free color. If however, you already are comfortable with using lighter shades then go for it!


----------



## randr21

Anita Rigsbee said:


> View attachment 4088181
> 
> What does everyone think of this bag. It comes in medium and large. I've seen the medium and it's kind of small. I'm having the boutique send me a large on approval. Anyone have any thoughts on it?


I love the med bag and silver it's really perfect for what I need. I am thinking about the large and would get as its really well made and so distinct.

I also agree with the anxiety that goes with light colored bags. I would be too worried about anything happening to it to buy one in this price range. I wish I could tho, bc this color with the spikes is really a killer combo.


----------



## minababe

Need a expert !
the glamlocks coming with two different leather . one is smooth leather and the other one is with structure. which one is better ? more durable ? Looks better? better Quality?


----------



## pursed23

Anyone here have a slingback flats? It’s new arrival i think. Havent seen any post anywhere and i wonder how it looks like when worn. I own a ballerina flats though


----------



## ceriseluster

My new baby


----------



## shazzy quijano

My small Valentino collection


----------



## ceriseluster

Cannot decide which one to use


----------



## ashxree

My forever flip flops


----------



## Happy Luppy

Does anyone own the "Le Sacs"? I love how chic it looks


----------



## erinmcgrath

Has anyone purchased a Valentino bag at Saks Off Fifth? I’m newly obsessed and am curious about things I should know...thanks!


----------



## minababe

are the Velvet spike bags still out there ? or were they just seasonal?


----------



## ParisianAffair

minababe said:


> are the Velvet spike bags still out there ? or were they just seasonal?


Hi All!
Does anyone know if the Valentino spike studs have solid plastic centres, or what material they are inside? I bought an item second hand, and I noticed the a tip of the spike stud chipped off, and it's plastic inside? Any ideas?


----------



## Richapaul

Hey guys,
I'm looking to add my very first Valentino bag. I wanted recommendations if I should go for the rockstud collection or the new VRing. I love the rockstud collection but was just concerned if it would become outdated soon considering how the company has been  focussing on the VRing collection for the past 2 seasons. 

I have shortlisted these 2 bags. Please share your opinions


----------



## ParisianAffair

Richapaul said:


> Hey guys,
> I'm looking to add my very first Valentino bag. I wanted recommendations if I should go for the rockstud collection or the new VRing. I love the rockstud collection but was just concerned if it would become outdated soon considering how the company has been  focussing on the VRing collection for the past 2 seasons.
> 
> I have shortlisted these 2 bags. Please share your opinions


Good Question Richapaul! 

I've learnt that if you:
Love the piece and it speaks to you+ expresses who you are the best + better functionality/durability = the piece you should go for.  

Doesn't matter whether or not it's going to be fashionable. You'll love it all the same as years go by!


----------



## Icing_Time

Richapaul said:


> Hey guys,
> I'm looking to add my very first Valentino bag. I wanted recommendations if I should go for the rockstud collection or the new VRing. I love the rockstud collection but was just concerned if it would become outdated soon considering how the company has been  focussing on the VRing collection for the past 2 seasons.
> 
> I have shortlisted these 2 bags. Please share your opinions



I've never seen the photos of the first one before, but I think it is such a cool looking, striking bag. To me the shape makes it more classic, but the graphic aspect of the print makes it modern.

As for the second bag, the candy ones look a lot more trendy to me, but I do think that the top handle and the quilts will make it more interesting/fun to use. Good luck choosing!


----------



## jbags07

I am wondering if anyone can recommend an online authenticator for Valentino rock stud bags? Who can look at the listing pix and authenticate ?  I put one on layaway over a month ago at FP and posted on the authentication thread here, but no authenticators have authenticated on the thread in over a month.  I still have a couple if weeks left, but not sure why no one seems to be authenticating? 

There have been some issues with FP selling fakes, and i happened across some sites selling fake rockstud bags that look pretty authentic in the pix, so i really want to have the bag authenticated before i do a final payment, just to be sure its authentic. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## baghagg

Following - I too need a bag authenticated, but just posted it here yesterday.  However, time is of the essence..


----------



## baghagg

jbags07 said:


> I am wondering if anyone can recommend an online authenticator for Valentino rock stud bags? Who can look at the listing pix and authenticate ?  I put one on layaway over a month ago at FP and posted on the authentication thread here, but no authenticators have authenticated on the thread in over a month.  I still have a couple if weeks left, but not sure why no one seems to be authenticating?
> 
> There have been some issues with FP selling fakes, and i happened across some sites selling fake rockstud bags that look pretty authentic in the pix, so i really want to have the bag authenticated before i do a final payment, just to be sure its authentic. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!



SOS!  Also in need of a Valentino bag authenticator!!!


----------



## baghagg

jbags07 said:


> I am wondering if anyone can recommend an online authenticator for Valentino rock stud bags? Who can look at the listing pix and authenticate ?  I put one on layaway over a month ago at FP and posted on the authentication thread here, but no authenticators have authenticated on the thread in over a month.  I still have a couple if weeks left, but not sure why no one seems to be authenticating?
> 
> There have been some issues with FP selling fakes, and i happened across some sites selling fake rockstud bags that look pretty authentic in the pix, so i really want to have the bag authenticated before i do a final payment, just to be sure its authentic. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!



Jbags07 what should we do?  I posted here as well as Authenticate This..


----------



## jbags07

baghagg said:


> Jbags07 what should we do?  I posted here as well as Authenticate This..


I know....there is a gal who just did some looky loos , on mine too, but she is not a certified TPF authenticator....my bag shipped and arrives tomro, from FP. I have 30 days to return with tags attached .....my fear is, i came across a site selling fakes and its crazy how real they look    And there have been numerous threads on FP and other resellers having issues with selling fakes....so i really want this authenticated by an expert!


----------



## baghagg

jbags07 said:


> I know....there is a gal who just did some looky loos , on mine too, but she is not a certified TPF authenticator....



Was this person on TPF?  Or was it someone you know?

*ETA:. Disregard, I just looked and see that someone gave you an opinion..*


----------



## EmmaPeel

Hello baglovers

I did some research for the small Rockstud Crossbody but I could not find any mod shots or information here in this forum.

Is it not a popular style? 

https://www.valentino.com/de-de/cross-body-bags_cod3983529958736473.html#dept=DI_MH_RockstudBags_W


----------



## KensingtonUK

EmmaPeel said:


> Hello baglovers
> 
> I did some research for the small Rockstud Crossbody but I could not find any mod shots or information here in this forum.
> 
> Is it not a popular style?
> 
> https://www.valentino.com/de-de/cross-body-bags_cod3983529958736473.html#dept=DI_MH_RockstudBags_W


Did you end up buying this bag? See it everywhere in the department stores but can’t seem to find many reviews on it


----------



## kombucha

EmmaPeel said:


> Hello baglovers
> 
> I did some research for the small Rockstud Crossbody but I could not find any mod shots or information here in this forum.
> 
> Is it not a popular style?
> 
> https://www.valentino.com/de-de/cross-body-bags_cod3983529958736473.html#dept=DI_MH_RockstudBags_W



I have this bag in black. I do notice it’s not as popular as their other bags, which I don’t mind because I like having a bag no one else has. 

I use the bag as an everyday bag. I don’t baby the bag at all. I use it to go clubbing, go out to bars, or running errands. I love the size and find that I can fit a lot into the bag. It’s remained in pretty good shape for all that it’s been through. I think one gripe I do have is that the top flap kind of bends weirdly (I read this on another post). I plan on taking this to the boutique tomorrow to see what can be done about this.


----------



## KensingtonUK

kombucha said:


> I have this bag in black. I do notice it’s not as popular as their other bags, which I don’t mind because I like having a bag no one else has.
> 
> I use the bag as an everyday bag. I don’t baby the bag at all. I use it to go clubbing, go out to bars, or running errands. I love the size and find that I can fit a lot into the bag. It’s remained in pretty good shape for all that it’s been through. I think one gripe I do have is that the top flap kind of bends weirdly (I read this on another post). I plan on taking this to the boutique tomorrow to see what can be done about this.


Does your bag have the pebbled leather or the smooth more rigid leather?


----------



## kombucha

KensingtonUK said:


> Does your bag have the pebbled leather or the smooth more rigid leather?


The pebbled leather.


----------



## PhysicianandPurses

Found this new beauty at my local saks off fifth! Was 900 from 2300 msrp . It’s the Valentino piper messenger bag


----------



## diva7633

I just bought a balenciaga blackout in small from saks off fifth but yesterday saw a Valentino rock stud tote in ivory? At Nordstrom rack. I can only have one. Looking for a daily bag. Thoughts? Balenciaga was $1400 which is $1000 less than retail and Valentino I believe was $1100 or $1200.


----------



## Venessa84

The Valentino looks large. Which one fits your needs? Price wouldn’t effect my decision here especially when they’re so close in price. I would pick the one I would get the most use out of.


----------



## diva7633

minababe said:


> are the Velvet spike bags still out there ? or were they just seasonal?


 I just saw one at my saks off fifth.


----------



## BB8

Hi all! Just wanted to share my new Rockstud mini!  My first Valentino piece, and I absolutely adore it!  I sold my Gucci Marmont mini because it just couldn't fit enough, no matter how hard I tried, and found this to fit the bill: roughly the same size but fits so much more because of the wide base.


----------



## randr21

BB8 said:


> Hi all! Just wanted to share my new Rockstud mini!  My first Valentino piece, and I absolutely adore it!  I sold my Gucci Marmont mini because it just couldn't fit enough, no matter how hard I tried, and found this to fit the bill: roughly the same size but fits so much more because of the wide base. [emoji813]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4679084


Beautiful and functional, love poudre in grained leather.


----------



## BB8

randr21 said:


> Beautiful and functional, love poudre in grained leather.


Thank you. Yes, Poudre is such a dreamy color in this style.


----------



## songofthesea

BB8 said:


> Hi all! Just wanted to share my new Rockstud mini!  My first Valentino piece, and I absolutely adore it!  I sold my Gucci Marmont mini because it just couldn't fit enough, no matter how hard I tried, and found this to fit the bill: roughly the same size but fits so much more because of the wide base.
> View attachment 4679084


love it!!! am wondering what you think about the studs in terms of falling off? I am in the process of deciding which rockstud to get and my ONLY concern is the studs.


----------



## BB8

songofthesea said:


> love it!!! am wondering what you think about the studs in terms of falling off? I am in the process of deciding which rockstud to get and my ONLY concern is the studs.


To be honest, I only wore it once before lockdown, so I can't give accurate feedback regarding studs falling out, but I did watch a few YT reviews and wear/tear in this particular style and there were no notes issues with that.  The thing I did note however, is to be mindful of not wearing it crossbody when seated against a hard seatback (e.g., parkbench, pew, etc) because not only are the studs uncomfortable on your back, but they can also become scratched.  HTH.


----------



## songofthesea

Thanks for that. I’m definitely hard on my bags so I’m sure that the studs will get some wear and tear. I just have concerns about them falling out but from what you say it sounds pretty “safe”. Thanks!


BB8 said:


> To be honest, I only wore it once before lockdown, so I can't give accurate feedback regarding studs falling out, but I did watch a few YT reviews and wear/tear in this particular style and there were no notes issues with that.  The thing I did note however, is to be mindful of not wearing it crossbody when seated against a hard seatback (e.g., parkbench, pew, etc) because not only are the studs uncomfortable on your back, but they can also become scratched.  HTH.


----------



## BB8

songofthesea said:


> Thanks for that. I’m definitely hard on my bags so I’m sure that the studs will get some wear and tear. I just have concerns about them falling out but from what you say it sounds pretty “safe”. Thanks!


Yw! Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## songofthesea

This is the bag I’m considering. Sorry for the keyboard. I’m a technology mess!


----------



## kombucha

songofthesea said:


> love it!!! am wondering what you think about the studs in terms of falling off? I am in the process of deciding which rockstud to get and my ONLY concern is the studs.



I have another Valentino bag and it's been through a lot (rain, I've even brought it clubbing and to bars). No problems with the studs, they are all on solidly. Valentino also provided extra studs for my bag so I'm pretty sure you could bring in your bag to a boutique to have it fixed if for some reason a stud ever falls off.


----------



## ConsciFashion

Hi everyone!I  bought this bag a couple of years ago from a pop up selling vintage bags. I collect vintage bags. It's been authenticated but does anyone have any idea about the history of their bag? What's it called? Which time period is it from?


----------



## IntheOcean

ConsciFashion said:


> Hi everyone!I  bought this bag a couple of years ago from a pop up selling vintage bags. I collect vintage bags. It's been authenticated but does anyone have any idea about the history of their bag? What's it called? Which time period is it from?


Don't know anything about the bag, sorry. But I just wanted to say, it is such a fun and cute little thing! I LOVE the handles


----------



## ConsciFashion

IntheOcean said:


> Don't know anything about the bag, sorry. But I just wanted to say, it is such a fun and cute little thing! I LOVE the handles


Haha. Thanks! Even the person selling it had no clue what it is but she just said it's from an old collection. It's got all the proper Valentino tags and everything but never seen anything like it before.


----------



## sabs002

Hi everybody. Just wanted to share my experience to hopefully help someone else from making the same mistake. I wanted to match a pair of Rockstud sling backs with a clutch. I did my research as I know how different "nudes "can vary. From what I understood is that I should not just match the Poudre colour that I was looking for but look for the same colour code. I thought I was set for a matching pair , but they could not be more different. It is also difficult when monitor colours vary and the items photograph differently in different lights.  These two have the exact same colour code - "poudre P45". The Clutch is basically a pink with a bit of a purple undertone and the shoes are nude - bordering on a beige.  I absolutely love the clutch so have kept that,  and have returned the shoes. Will search for the right match. Any suggestions on a Valentino Rockstud to match? Im thinking even the pink as it has the similar deep pink in the strap.


----------



## Cintino

sabs002 said:


> Hi everybody. Just wanted to share my experience to hopefully help someone else from making the same mistake. I wanted to match a pair of Rockstud sling backs with a clutch. I did my research as I know how different "nudes "can vary. From what I understood is that I should not just match the Poudre colour that I was looking for but look for the same colour code. I thought I was set for a matching pair , but they could not be more different. It is also difficult when monitor colours vary and the items photograph differently in different lights.  These two have the exact same colour code - "poudre P45". The Clutch is basically a pink with a bit of a purple undertone and the shoes are nude - bordering on a beige.  I absolutely love the clutch so have kept that,  and have returned the shoes. Will search for the right match. Any suggestions on a Valentino Rockstud to match? Im thinking even the pink as it has the similar deep pink in the strap.


I have those shoes and pretty sure the colour was P45 Poudre/Poudre. Love the shoes but I love tonal studs


----------



## sabs002

I agree, they are beautiful, I wish the clutch colour was the same and I would have kept them


----------



## sensoe

My 1st Valentino bag.. love this canvas style


----------



## Shopaholic 1705

Got my first Valentino bag today.. the rockstud crossbody in the brown hg5 color .. got it online from Harrods.. had a great experience with them and love the bag


----------



## baghagg

Shopaholic 1705 said:


> Got my first Valentino bag today.. the rockstud crossbody in the brown hg5 color .. got it online from Harrods.. had a great experience with them and love the bag
> 
> View attachment 4858777


Great choice!  The bag is devine, enjoy!


----------



## Shopaholic 1705

baghagg said:


> Great choice!  The bag is devine, enjoy!


Thank you so much!


----------



## randr21

Shopaholic 1705 said:


> Got my first Valentino bag today.. the rockstud crossbody in the brown hg5 color .. got it online from Harrods.. had a great experience with them and love the bag
> 
> View attachment 4858777


This color with the champagne studs is elevated casual to me. Good sz too.


----------



## AnnaHalina

I’ve got a question - how are people feeling about the Vsling bag ? Have some of you got it ? Are w loving it ? Please send your photos - I’m contemplating getting one.


----------



## randr21

AnnaHalina said:


> I’ve got a question - how are people feeling about the Vsling bag ? Have some of you got it ? Are w loving it ? Please send your photos - I’m contemplating getting one.


I wish it wasnt as big as it is, but in terms of design, others have done it, like Hermes. I'm not a huge logomania person, so a letter is better than a whole name.


----------



## sabs002

I think the V cheapens the bag. It looks like a plastic letter . In saying that, I don't mind it on shoes...


----------



## 880

ConsciFashion said:


> Hi everyone!I  bought this bag a couple of years ago from a pop up selling vintage bags. I collect vintage bags. It's been authenticated but does anyone have any idea about the history of their bag? What's it called? Which time period is it from?


Cute bag, congrats! I don’t know Valentino bags very well, but I did have a YSL with similar ruffles from perhaps 1996-2001, maybe 1998? (apologies, I cannot be more specific as I don’t recall whether I bought it before moombasa bags or not) But, sometimes designers kind of clustered around a certain detail, so it could be from the same time.


----------



## candeur

Hi!
I haven't used my Glam Lock for over a year and just noticed some kind of glue on the bag. It wasn't there before.
It was storaged in its dustbag and a box. I am wondering if someone else had the same issue?


----------



## randr21

candeur said:


> Hi!
> I haven't used my Glam Lock for over a year and just noticed some kind of glue on the bag. It wasn't there before.
> It was storaged in its dustbag and a box. I am wondering if someone else had the same issue?
> 
> View attachment 4896677


Hasn't happen to my Valentino bags, but it has happened to other designers. Sometimes age and/or temperature changes over the years causes the glue to break down. Usually a little bit of a bleed, but not that bad so I'm not really bothered by it. I can't even tell where it is in your pic.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Just got pink Valentino slides to match my BTP items


----------



## Sunfall77

Had to share my first piece of Valentino that just arrived today, my new to me Glam Lock bag embroidered with a Japanese bird - a crane I think ! I'm obsessed !


----------



## Mcflorence

I fel in love with Valentino 2 years agao, but did not buy, dont know why. But now I am moving away from Chanel and Gucci, I bought my first Valentino Rockstud and I LOVE it.


----------



## KonjoBolsa

Love it! Congrats 


Mcflorence said:


> I fel in love with Valentino 2 years agao, but did not buy, dont know why. But now I am moving away from Chanel and Gucci, I bought my first Valentino Rockstud and I LOVE it.


----------



## AnnaHalina

KonjoBolsa said:


> Love it! Congrats


The rockstud spike are very versatile. I’m sure you will love yours !


----------



## mariliz11

Got my first Valentino bag that was in my wishlist for so long! I already had Rockstud pumps and SLGs and finally got the crossbody in this lovely warm color (I think Selleria) from My Theresa!


----------



## randr21

mariliz11 said:


> Got my first Valentino bag that was in my wishlist for so long! I already had Rockstud pumps and SLGs and finally got the crossbody in this lovely warm color (I think Selleria) from My Theresa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5150137


This is a great color, and has good reason to be part of their permanent collection, like poudre. Classic shape too, congrats.


----------



## KG415

I just got these at Nordstrom (anniversary sale) for $200! Seems like they were the last pair and shocked they were there that late in the sale.


----------



## randr21

KG415 said:


> I just got these at Nordstrom (anniversary sale) for $200! Seems like they were the last pair and shocked they were there that late in the sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5153185
> View attachment 5153186


Classic shape, and just a hint of bling from the front, with poudre and rs on the side. Great find at that price too. Are they lightweight?


----------



## KG415

randr21 said:


> Classic shape, and just a hint of bling from the front, with poudre and rs on the side. Great find at that price too. Are they lightweight?


Yes! Very comfortable.


----------



## boy09

mariliz11 said:


> Got my first Valentino bag that was in my wishlist for so long! I already had Rockstud pumps and SLGs and finally got the crossbody in this lovely warm color (I think Selleria) from My Theresa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5150137


Hi!  Do you know if the newer Valentino bags have RFID chips?  They are no longer putting serial numbers.


----------



## mariliz11

boy09 said:


> Hi!  Do you know if the newer Valentino bags have RFID chips?  They are no longer putting serial numbers.


Yes! My new one does. Didn’t check for the serial number but used the NFC scan app and it did read a chip


----------



## boy09

mariliz11 said:


> Yes! My new one does. Didn’t check for the serial number but used the NFC scan app and it did read a chip


What app did you use?


----------



## boy09

boy09 said:


> What app did you use?


And where was the rfid located on the bag?


----------



## mariliz11

boy09 said:


> And where was the rfid located on the bag?


NFC tools is the app and I just used the read mode all over until it came up with something - mine was on the middle front of the bag


----------



## boy09

mariliz11 said:


> NFC tools is the app and I just used the read mode all over until it came up with something - mine was on the middle front of the bag


I asked Valentino Customer Service, and they said the handbags do not have RFID.  I’m so confused because I have seen people post that their bags have RFID.  I tried fo scan it, and my phone did not detect anything.  I hate how Valentino is so inconsistent.


----------



## mariliz11

boy09 said:


> I asked Valentino Customer Service, and they said the handbags do not have RFID.  I’m so confused because I have seen people post that their bags have RFID.  I tried fo scan it, and my phone did not detect anything.  I hate how Valentino is so inconsistent.


That's odd, but not all CS agents and SAs are always up to date - this happens for most brands and it's a pity for customers to know better than them haha


----------



## boy09

mariliz11 said:


> That's odd, but not all CS agents and SAs are always up to date - this happens for most brands and it's a pity for customers to know better than them haha


I’ve seen some people post pics with RFID tags.  Mine doesn’t have this, nor does it have a serial tag number.  I’m annoyed because it makes it difficult for resale.


----------



## LunaLV

Hello, everyone!!

This ia my first Valentino bag!! So in love with, so happy!!

thanks for let me share!!


----------



## KonjoBolsa

She’s a beauty! Love the colour!


----------



## baghagg

LunaLV said:


> Hello, everyone!!
> 
> This ia my first Valentino bag!! So in love with, so happy!!
> 
> thanks for let me share!!
> View attachment 5214340


What a great bag!  What is the color?


----------



## LunaLV

baghagg said:


> What a great bag!  What is the color?



thanks! I really don’t know the name of the color. It’s a wine color… The model isGrained Calfskin Rockstud Bucket Bag…


----------



## Jessjoz

Hi guys!
I have to tell you, I am in love with the roman stud ballerinas -  they look so stylish in every color and are super-duper comfy... if anyone was hesitating, this is your sign to buy them!


----------



## l.ch.

Jessjoz said:


> Hi guys!
> I have to tell you, I am in love with the roman stud ballerinas -  they look so stylish in every color and are super-duper comfy... if anyone was hesitating, this is your sign to buy them!


As mom to a two year old myself, I totally get what you mean! 
beautiful shoes and outfit!


----------



## l.ch.

Hi, new here!
does anyone have this bag? Not sure about the huge logo, but the price on YOOX is tempting.
If anyone has it, could you please share any pictures, opinions etc?
Thanks!


----------



## l.ch.

Hi all! I just bought my first Valentino bag. It’s a belt bag from the men’s collection some seasons ago, that’s why it was on super sale on YOOX.
What do you all think?


----------



## ILP

Got this beautiful Locò a few weeks ago.


----------



## Sabin

Hi. Have anyone seen this bag in Europe


----------



## randr21

Sabin said:


> Hi. Have anyone seen this bag in Europe
> 
> View attachment 5653977


No, but that's a beauty. I have 2 of these bags and would consider a third one just bc of this green with the gold hw. Pls share if you do find it anywhere.


----------

